# Lace Party, 28th February 2016, with britgirl....Spring Wood Shawl KALand WIP



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself a couple of years from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.

These two weeks we are going to do a KAL with the Spring Wood shawl by Denise E. M. Bartels.

If you do not already have the pattern here is the link to it:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-wood-shawl

It is quite a long pattern, 30 pages total, as she includes alternate charts 5-9, which include large repeats, as opposed to the entire rows as in the original charts, plus written instructions for rows 122-89. I have printed all, but will probably stick with the original charts. The original have up to 7 charts per row as you progress through the pattern.

I do not usually use stitch markers, but did start to with Chart 3. I quickly learned that these markers may have to be moved a stitch or two between the charts. I am keeping them in place just as a quick guide to my place in the row. I do like that she has numbered the stitches on the charts. This has helped me have a rough idea as to where the double yarnovers are. In some places I can quickly recognize if a stitch is correctly located as per the stitches in the previous rows. At other times it is not so apparent with the particular combination of stitches.

On Chart 2, I made a mistake that I did not notice for many rows and found just by chance when I was stretching out my work. I think maybe I didn't catch in a stitch in a k3tog stitch, as it had not affected my count. I have just worked it back up a couple of rows and secured it with a locking marker for now.

Also, be careful with the V and inverted V signs, as one is an increase and one a decrease.

The pattern calls for a provisional cast on, and she states she used Barbara Walker's. I googled it and was unable to find it, so used a different one. However, I ripped that out as I was finding difficulty picking up the stitches and just did a regular garter stitch tab.

I hope you all will have some fun with this. Of course, if you don't wish to participate, it is an opportunity to work on WIPs, which somehow never seem to go away.

Hope you enjoy these two weeks.

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I will be with you, Sue. Just need to wind my yarn (and check I have enough.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I did instead to join in but I am so behind with my own knitting I shall regrettably have to pass. I shall cheer you all on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Linda.

Look forward to seeing you join in.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I will be with you, Sue. Just need to wind my yarn (and check I have enough.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Logging in to have a place, though, unfortunately, I will not be able to join you on this beautiful project. I will be spending most of my time on the Arctic Blast Challenge for the next month. I know there will be some beautiful projects from this, though.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- I would love to do this, but I'm frantically working on that tablecloth (and making good progress). I've printed out the pattern (actually did it earlier) and will probably do it later. I very much like the placement of the leaves and how they are grouped. So I plan on reading and watching carefully. Good luck all of you -- looking forward to seeing progress results.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--I am here but will not be doing this intriguing piece. Will be following along on the experience.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue...Sorry but I feel I have enough on the go so shall keep watching .Thank you for doing this though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue, for the great start. I will not be participating, as I have much that needs to get done. I am sure it will be a great two weeks, with fun progress pictures.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Sue, for a great start. I'm planning to join you and will be working it along with my other revolving WIPs!  I have everything I need to get started (including a little time).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I will be knitting along even if I can't talk to you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. Maybe you can knit up at a later date.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I did instead to join in but I am so behind with my own knitting I shall regrettably have to pass. I shall cheer you all on.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with the tablecloth, Belle. Hopefully you can do it later.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I would love to do this, but I'm frantically working on that tablecloth (and making good progress). I've printed out the pattern (actually did it earlier) and will probably do it later. I very much like the placement of the leaves and how they are grouped. So I plan on reading and watching carefully. Good luck all of you -- looking forward to seeing progress results.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hopefully will get to post some progress pics later.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--I am here but will not be doing this intriguing piece. Will be following along on the experience.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, you will have to post pics of what you are working on.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue...Sorry but I feel I have enough on the go so shall keep watching .Thank you for doing this though.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what it is like. After this is finished I need to get back to some old WIPs. The past couple of months have been busy with multiple KALs. Sometimes it is hard to keep up.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue, for the great start. I will not be participating, as I have much that needs to get done. I am sure it will be a great two weeks, with fun progress pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will be great to see some pics when you are back in touch. Meantime hope you have a safe trip.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> I will be knitting along even if I can't talk to you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

After my GKs visit yesterday I have just noticed the strawberries they like to play with have done a disappearing act. Now to try and think like a two year old! Several years ago one of my older GKs played with a Matryoshka doll Amy had brought back from Russia and hid it. We searched high and low and couldn't find it. A couple of years later I found it hidden behind books in the niche in our wall unit. I would never have thought to stuff it back there.

Sue


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I know what it is like. After this is finished I need to get back to some old WIPs. The past couple of months have been busy with multiple KALs. Sometimes it is hard to keep up.
> 
> Sue


Sometimes it may be hard for you, it is always hard for me to keep up it seems. I love this shawl and would really LOVE to knit it. Maybe I can find some yarn and cast on in the next 2 weeks but that is all I can promise.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Sometimes it may be hard for you, it is always hard for me to keep up it seems. I love this shawl and would really LOVE to knit it. Maybe I can find some yarn and cast on in the next 2 weeks but that is all I can promise.


We love it when you pop in, Chris (and Julie!). Just do what you can. 

I will be watching with interest also. It is a very beautiful shawl.

Thank you, Sue, for getting us started on another interesting two weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For those who love Stephen West designs just found this one that is free:

http://knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTmetalouse.php


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And here is an interesting lacey scarf that should appeal to lovers of lace wt knitting

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wellen-in-pink-scarf


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, Sue. I'm going to knit this one with you. I love the one I found, but will do it next so I'll have it done when I get around to the LP for it. 

Thanks for taking the lead.

I finished Uhura, finally, and am binding off now. I am getting a rounded look rather than a picot. Don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it's looking fine this way! Will pin it out tomorrow and when it's dry will try to get some pictures taken and placed in here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Will be great to see some pics when you are back in touch. Meantime hope you have a safe trip.


Thanks, Sue 
We will find a way to get online occasionally - mooch off a friend or park in the McD lot or something.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> ...I am getting a rounded look rather than a picot. Don't know what I'm doing wrong...


When you block it, you can decide if you want it pointy or round.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> After my GKs visit yesterday I have just noticed the strawberries they like to play with have done a disappearing act. Now to try and think like a two year old! Several years ago one of my older GKs played with a Matryoshka doll Amy had brought back from Russia and hid it. We searched high and low and couldn't find it. A couple of years later I found it hidden behind books in the niche in our wall unit. I would never have thought to stuff it back there.
> 
> Sue


I lost my handcream when my gks last visited. Little one had been carrying it around pretending to put some on everyone's hands. I found it last night tucked down at the bottom of my knitting bag which I was clearing out and setting up for current projects. I will be visiting them next weekend for his second birthday. Will be spending some time over the next few days making his cake - a pirate cake - ahaaar . He is obsessed with pirates at the moment.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you both got out into your gardens Ann and Norma (posts from the prior LP).


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> For those who love Stephen West designs just found this one that is free:
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEw12/PATTmetalouse.php


Looks interesting, Tanya. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Sue
> We will find a way to get online occasionally - mooch off a friend or park in the McD lot or something.


Lol Our first dinner in Paris was McD's - we got in very late and had few options and little inclination to search for a proper meal. We wanted food and our bed.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I am so happy that several are doing the shawl with you.. I would but I have no ink and I know me... sitting at the computer to knit would have me doubling up on the pain relievers..  I will be here though and I might find a chart in the pattern to copy and make a square out of!! I also have the Fuchia chart the DFL gave us to make into a square.. 

Thanks for the pattern Tanya... I pinned it  I did his boneyard... I love it... and it can be done in a few different ways... it may be what I use for the skein I only have 100yds in..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I lost my handcream when my gks last visited. Little one had been carrying it around pretending to put some on everyone's hands. I found it last night tucked down at the bottom of my knitting bag which I was clearing out and setting up for current projects. I will be visiting them next weekend for his second birthday. Will be spending some time over the next few days making his cake - a pirate cake - ahaaar . He is obsessed with pirates at the moment.


Aside from the annoyance, they are so cute it is hard to be mad at them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Chart 1 of Spring Wood. I am about to start Chart 4, and I think I am going to order needles with a longer cable as it is hard to stretch out to see the leaves and branches.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Dodie. Glad you are joining in.

Will look forward to seeing your Uhura. I never got around to doing it. Maybe one day.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Thanks, Sue. I'm going to knit this one with you. I love the one I found, but will do it next so I'll have it done when I get around to the LP for it.
> 
> Thanks for taking the lead.
> 
> I finished Uhura, finally, and am binding off now. I am getting a rounded look rather than a picot. Don't know what I'm doing wrong, but it's looking fine this way! Will pin it out tomorrow and when it's dry will try to get some pictures taken and placed in here.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a shawl that you can take your time with. Realistically, I am not sure I will get it finished within the two weeks, but will do as much as I can.

Sue



KittyChris said:


> Sometimes it may be hard for you, it is always hard for me to keep up it seems. I love this shawl and would really LOVE to knit it. Maybe I can find some yarn and cast on in the next 2 weeks but that is all I can promise.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will look forward to seeing you when you are able to get online. In the meantime hope you will have a safe trip and that you will have some productive knitting time.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Sue
> We will find a way to get online occasionally - mooch off a friend or park in the McD lot or something.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's funny how they find places out of sight to hide or put things they are playing with.

My DH found the lstrawberries sitting in a little teapot that was behind my tea trolley.

Good luck with the cake. I am sure your GS will love it.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I lost my handcream when my gks last visited. Little one had been carrying it around pretending to put some on everyone's hands. I found it last night tucked down at the bottom of my knitting bag which I was clearing out and setting up for current projects. I will be visiting them next weekend for his second birthday. Will be spending some time over the next few days making his cake - a pirate cake - ahaaar . He is obsessed with pirates at the moment.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie, sorry you haven't ink at present. I know I don't think I could sit at the computer to knit.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I am so happy that several are doing the shawl with you.. I would but I have no ink and I know me... sitting at the computer to knit would have me doubling up on the pain relievers..  I will be here though and I might find a chart in the pattern to copy and make a square out of!! I also have the Fuchia chart the DFL gave us to make into a square..
> 
> Thanks for the pattern Tanya... I pinned it  I did his boneyard... I love it... and it can be done in a few different ways... it may be what I use for the skein I only have 100yds in..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Chart 1 of Spring Wood. ...


Very nice start, Sue
:thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Chart 1 of Spring Wood. I am about to start Chart 4, and I think I am going to order needles with a longer cable as it is hard to stretch out to see the leaves and branches.
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Have fun making your pirate cake, Linda. 

The strawberries sound like they ended up in a "logical" location, Sue.  Your Spring Wood start is gorgeous!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--if your smoke detectors go off too easily, they may be too close to the stove. If they are surface mounted, why not just move them further away.


I would...if I were taller. Even if the stepstools were taller I couldn't stretch high enough to grab the one. My room has the same model but I am farther away from the stove...and I keep my door closed anyway. The "Management" of the apartment complex installed them.
I can see having one or more on the other side of THIS building...they had a fire in 2012 or 13. One of the AC units I suspect. Burned the side of the building up to the 2nd floor! We could see inside of THAT apartment. I believe the darlings (used sarcastically) were running their AC unit when the temperature was below 50 degrees Fahrenheit. Freon doesn't like to move at those temperatures. 60 or higher is a MUST! Even without my IT degrees I would have sussed THAT out as I'm not without some common sense!



annweb said:


> Tricia ...wonderful thought .How easy to get at Janes' stash ,pick the brains of those with more knowledge about something and we could take turns cooking meals etc.


I can mix without having to stand. Let the one elected to cook for the moment do the standing at the stove. Just park me at a comfortable chair with a semi-portable table in front and let me stir what is needed.



MissMelba said:


> Karen, just say you are making blackened whatever Reminds me of one time when some toast got burned and DH was grumbling about the last of the bread being ruined and what was he going to eat now, etc. I just took a knife and scraped off the burnt part, he looked at me amazed that the toast could be fixed, lol.


At least it wasn't a campfire situation...moving back to beginning now:
Some church lads who were enjoying a "Father and Son" campout (may have been a different group...but I'm not finished yet) were cooking pancakes in a cast iron pan. As fate would have it...some of the pancakes got well done on BOTH sides. About this time the boys learned some group leaders were about to come around to be fed some pancakes at various campsites. Quickly this one group grabbed the burnt pancakes and dipped them into the fresh made batter. The outside looked quite appetizing they thought.
One of the group leaders who had been served a plate was quite puzzled on the overall condition of his meal. He didn't say anything until the coming Sunday religious service.
"This was the first time I ate a pancake that was extremely well done on the inside," he commented. The boys from that campsite squirmed uncomfortably and made the church leader chuckle.

Adding my thanks for the previous Fortnight. At over 100+ pages I wanted all y'all to be able to read my reply(s).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> At least it wasn't a campfire situation...moving back to beginning now:
> Some church lads who were enjoying a "Father and Son" campout (may have been a different group...but I'm not finished yet) were cooking pancakes in a cast iron pan. As fate would have it...some of the pancakes got well done on BOTH sides. About this time the boys learned some group leaders were about to come around to be fed some pancakes at various campsites. Quickly this one group grabbed the burnt pancakes and dipped them into the fresh made batter. The outside looked quite appetizing they thought.
> One of the group leaders who had been served a plate was quite puzzled on the overall condition of his meal. He didn't say anything until the coming Sunday religious service.
> "This was the first time I ate a pancake that was extremely well done on the inside," he commented. The boys from that campsite squirmed uncomfortably and made the church leader chuckle.
> ...


That was a cute story.

So if you can't get the management to move the detectors then maybe one of the taller church members can do it for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Chart 1 of Spring Wood. I am about to start Chart 4, and I think I am going to order needles with a longer cable as it is hard to stretch out to see the leaves and branches.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue. We've were out all afternoon, got home around 6pm, so am just now getting started on it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your SW start! It is looking great!

Tanya, I love that Wellen in Pink. I have some cobweb I could use for it. I printed it out and will put it in my folder to do some day.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That was a cute story.
> 
> So if you can't get the management to move the detectors then maybe one of the taller church members can do it for you.


Talked it over with my Mom...with the oxygen tanks and stuff--> no attempt will be made to move the one detector. Need time to shove the tanks out the window and follow them. Don't need to feed the fire more.

Back to the pancake story...I think the entire group was laughing at the boy's embarrassment...but at least I didn't have to be one of the poor church leaders. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your SW start! It is looking great!
> 
> Tanya, I love that Wellen in Pink. I have some cobweb I could use for it. I printed it out and will put it in my folder to do some day.


I find there is something very unique about this one and it draws me to it. Glad you like it, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I did instead to join in but I am so behind with my own knitting I shall regrettably have to pass. I shall cheer you all on.


I am avoiding anything large in the heat- just cast on the first of a pair of short fingered gloves- DK on 3.75mm DPN's 40 stitches and just go for it!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll be along for the ride. Will see if I can fit it in because the pattern is really pretty. 

Made some good progress in Hawaii on the shawl for my cousin whose son is getting married in September. It is Trevi by Anne Hanson. For the size my cousin wants, there are 9 repeats of the main chart and I made it to the 5h repeat. But my needles and yarn are packed!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am avoiding anything large in the heat- just cast on the first of a pair of short fingered gloves- DK on 3.75mm DPN's 40 stitches and just go for it!


Sounds a great plan.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue.That does look pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, Tanya. It is a very pretty design. I have some cobweb I might be able to use. It looks so ethereal. Almost reminds me of some of the Estonian patterns.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I find there is something very unique about this one and it draws me to it. Glad you like it, too.[/quote


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Very nice start, Sue
> :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> It's beautiful, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni.

Don't know what we would have done had we not found them. The GKs seem to gravitate to them when they first come to visit. Although I had brought up a selection of their toys from the basement, they initially walked right past them and to the strawberries. I can picture all the GKs, when grown up, saying "do you remember playing with Grandma's strawberries"?

Sue


TLL said:


> The strawberries sound like they ended up in a "logical" location, Sue.  Your Spring Wood start is gorgeous!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Quite enterprising young men. Wonder if they tried some themselves.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> At least it wasn't a campfire situation...moving back to beginning now:
> Some church lads who were enjoying a "Father and Son" campout (may have been a different group...but I'm not finished yet) were cooking pancakes in a cast iron pan. As fate would have it...some of the pancakes got well done on BOTH sides. About this time the boys learned some group leaders were about to come around to be fed some pancakes at various campsites. Quickly this one group grabbed the burnt pancakes and dipped them into the fresh made batter. The outside looked quite appetizing they thought.
> One of the group leaders who had been served a plate was quite puzzled on the overall condition of his meal. He didn't say anything until the coming Sunday religious service.
> "This was the first time I ate a pancake that was extremely well done on the inside," he commented. The boys from that campsite squirmed uncomfortably and made the church leader chuckle.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Pam. Look forward to seeing pics of your progress.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Sue. We've were out all afternoon, got home around 6pm, so am just now getting started on it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your SW start! It is looking great!
> 
> Tanya, I love that Wellen in Pink. I have some cobweb I could use for it. I printed it out and will put it in my folder to do some day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably a good idea. I imagine the gloves will knit up quite quickly.
Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> I am avoiding anything large in the heat- just cast on the first of a pair of short fingered gloves- DK on 3.75mm DPN's 40 stitches and just go for it!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ...A pretty start to SW.Glad the strawberries turned up.I always like all the bits and pieces from toys to be in the right place and not get "lost "
Linda ...sure your pirate cake will meet all expectations .Enjoy time with the children.
Karen...good thinking to add more mix to make the pancake look good .
I wouldn't have thought of that .It is a worry when you have oxygen in the place .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hope you can join us. It is a pretty design.

Trevi is a pretty pattern. Sounds like you are making good progress with it. Will look forward to seeing some pics of it.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I'll be along for the ride. Will see if I can fit it in because the pattern is really pretty.
> 
> Made some good progress in Hawaii on the shawl for my cousin whose son is getting married in September. It is Trevi by Anne Hanson. For the size my cousin wants, there are 9 repeats of the main chart and I made it to the 5h repeat. But my needles and yarn are packed!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I made a little progress last night on my SW. One row caused me problems and had to pull it out and read my previous row, which thankfully was alright. I am glad that the problem was not with the pattern. It is definitely a pattern that needs concentration. My News knitting for the time being will be WFR, where I still have a few garter rows to knit.

I decided not to bead SW, as I really like the pattern as is. There probably are a couple of options for beading. If my count is correct, the pattern has 24 branches, each with 8 leaves. The tips of the leaves might be a good place for beads, which would require approximately 200 beads. To do the edges of the leaves would require probably nearly 3,900 beads. I don't know whether around the edge of the shawl would be another good place for beads. Like I said, I am not planning on doing any beading, so if anyone is interested they will have to do their own calculations.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, that pirate cake sounds pretty cool for you GS. Maybe a picture??

Karen, loved the pancake story. I find the middle is awfully hard to cook through (my batter is really thick), maybe I should try this method. 

Sue, glad the strawberries have been found. It is interesting what toys draw the kids time after time. 

Here's another picture of a sycamore seed head. The hard center is gone, so there is a hollow.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Off to check my stash....I think I have the perfect lace yarn I bought here on KP....I am in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. 
Sue



annweb said:


> Sue ...A pretty start to SW.Glad the strawberries turned up.I always like all the bits and pieces from toys to be in the right place and not get "lost "
> Linda ...sure your pirate cake will meet all expectations .Enjoy time with the children.
> Karen...good thinking to add more mix to make the pancake look good .
> I wouldn't have thought of that .It is a worry when you have oxygen in the place .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Linda, that pirate cake sounds pretty cool for you GS. Maybe a picture??
> 
> Karen, loved the pancake story. I find the middle is awfully hard to cook through (my batter is really thick), maybe I should try this method.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Debbie. Glad you are joining in. Will look forward to seeing progress pics.

Sue


debbie pataky said:


> Off to check my stash....I think I have the perfect lace yarn I bought here on KP....I am in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw this in the Digest this morning. I remember somebody several years ago doing an ocean/seashore pic like this. I would love to do something like this, just using different colour s to make a work of art.

That seedy head Bev posted this morning might be interesting to knit into a pic, with the subtle colour changes.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-391477-1.html

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks for sharing that link, Sue. I remember that ocean/seashore pic. That was awesome! Glad you like my picture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

These GK stories are funny and so typical. My GD came over yesterday to receive her valentine heart necklace and immediately began her play routine. She is so orderly that it is scary. I have these very old lace pieces for furniture--dresser runners, chair arm pieces, all in a very fine cotton lace. This child got into them and and took them all to one chair and carefully laid them out and sat on them. The chair arm pieces all had to be in place with no wrinkles or folds. I did enjoy her interest in them and asking me about who made them. 

Sue--am loving your SW. I agree that beads would not add anything to this pattern. It is so visually complicated and coherent that I don't see beads adding anything, and may even be a distraction.

Barbara--so you cannot knit because everything is packed up? BooHoo to you. 

Bev--great sycamore seed head pic. Such great colors in it --they would make a wonderful Winter shawl or hat pattern.


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

Found the yarn I had put back for a Estonian shawl that I bought on Etsy from a lady in Estonia.....it will be perfect now needles.....it's only 6 am and my husband is giving that "she's crazy look".


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A dedicated knitter! Look forward to maybe seeing a pic of your yarn.

Sue


debbie pataky said:


> Found the yarn I had put back for a Estonian shawl that I bought on Etsy from a lady in Estonia.....it will be perfect now needles.....it's only 6 am and my husband is giving that "she's crazy look".


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Here's another picture of a sycamore seed head. The hard center is gone, so there is a hollow.


Still a beauty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

debbie pataky said:


> Found the yarn I had put back for a Estonian shawl that I bought on Etsy from a lady in Estonia.....it will be perfect now needles.....it's only 6 am and my husband is giving that "she's crazy look".


 :thumbup: Only a knitter would understand!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just stopping in to say hello...still here and still packing...the craft room is almost packed...but I kept out some WIPs to keep me from going into withdrawal...now if I can just resist the temptation to start another project. I am making some socks for my Husband...he says I haven't knitted anything for him for a while...so he's getting socks.

I am using SockIttoMe's pattern...if is so nice. I must tell a small story...when we were returning from WA, I sat beside this very nice woman who was a knitter, but never had tried socks...I ended up giving her my pattern and she said she had never seen such a detailed explanation of basic socks. She was so grateful, you'd think I had given her a cup of gold...anyway...must print out another one for myself. Although I have knit many socks, it is comforting to have the pattern close by.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I'll be along for the ride. Will see if I can fit it in because the pattern is really pretty.
> 
> Made some good progress in Hawaii on the shawl for my cousin whose son is getting married in September. It is Trevi by Anne Hanson. For the size my cousin wants, there are 9 repeats of the main chart and I made it to the 5h repeat. But my needles and yarn are packed!


It sounds like it is time to head out to that LYS again!  I'll bet your shawl is really pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the sock pattern, DFL! It was very wise of you to consider your need to knit as you were packing. 

Thank you for the wonderful GK stories.  (I'm wondering if they would have found the strawberries on the next trip if you hadn't.)

Bev, that seed head is - I can't think of a word that fits. It is beautiful.

The SW doesn't seem to need beads from what I can see. It is amazing all on its own. Have fun!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Aside from the annoyance, they are so cute it is hard to be mad at them.


 :thumbup: Definitely not cross. He had put it with things he knew were mine at least.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Chart 1 of Spring Wood. I am about to start Chart 4, and I think I am going to order needles with a longer cable as it is hard to stretch out to see the leaves and branches.
> 
> Sue


Oh, it is going to be so pretty. My yarn is wound, clue 7 of Winter is done so I am going to read the pattern and start in the next half hour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It's funny how they find places out of sight to hide or put things they are playing with.
> 
> My DH found the lstrawberries sitting in a little teapot that was behind my tea trolley.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Cake is made. It needs to sit for a day before I attempt the decorating.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a lovely start to Spring Wood Sue.

Debbie, I understand that 'she's crazy look' from the DH, lol. Sometimes I am just staring at a few balls of yarn and DH wanders in and I get that look. Hard to explain that I am imagining how the pattern will look with each.

How nice she appreciated the pattern DFL. We here understand the value of a well written pattern, so yes, cup of gold indeed!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni.
> 
> Don't know what we would have done had we not found them. The GKs seem to gravitate to them when they first come to visit. Although I had brought up a selection of their toys from the basement, they initially walked right past them and to the strawberries. I can picture all the GKs, when grown up, saying "do you remember playing with Grandma's strawberries"?
> 
> Sue


It is one of those memories that stick. I remember my grandparents trio of elephants marching across the hearth and being allowed to play with them.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, that pirate cake sounds pretty cool for you GS. Maybe a picture??
> 
> Karen, loved the pancake story. I find the middle is awfully hard to cook through (my batter is really thick), maybe I should try this method.
> 
> ...


Love your photo, the details are so clear. Perhaps a photo of the cake if it looks at all reasonable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

debbie pataky said:


> Found the yarn I had put back for a Estonian shawl that I bought on Etsy from a lady in Estonia.....it will be perfect now needles.....it's only 6 am and my husband is giving that "she's crazy look".


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Before I go and cast on he is Winter clue 7, medium with all the beads.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Before I go and cast on he is Winter clue 7, medium with all the beads.


That is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--what strikes me about young children and their doings is that they are practicing things they see adults do. So it is interesting to see how they are putting their understandings together. Yesterday, aside from the rearranging my doilies, my gd took the stuffed animals off one chair where I have them, and very deliberately reorganized them on another chair more central to the room. She was very stylistic about it, too, so nothing casual going on. I didn't get to ask her what this meant to her.

Your Winter is so beautifully being done.

Melanie--When I was beginning my professional work in construction, I was trained some by this older man. He would walk around slowly, head down, massaging his chin and say "People think I am doing nothing but drinking my coffee and not working. But I am thinking and that is part of the work!" I always remembered this and remind myself when not making decisions that my ideas are percolating and a decision will get made when the bubbles rise to the top and burst open. Sometimes I play on the needles, other times I play with the yarn and other times I look at patterns. Sometimes I do something else, but my needles and yarn are usually within hands grasp.


DFL--thanks for the sock pattern, again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Saw this in the Digest this morning. I remember somebody several years ago doing an ocean/seashore pic like this. I would love to do something like this, just using different colour s to make a work of art.
> 
> That seedy head Bev posted this morning might be interesting to knit into a pic, with the subtle colour changes.
> 
> ...


Great that you spotted this piece. It truly is a wonderful example of using images for creative knitting. This knitter took on a great challenge.

There are knitting pattern programs that claim you can upload a picture and the program will create the pattern. Have no meaningful experience with them, tho.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Karen that is a great story... It seems like you will have to learn a way around the smoke alarm issue... maybe someone can hang a pretty hanky over it... at least then it will still be attractive but less sensitive... I would talk to the apartment manager about it.. maybe there is something they can do.. and if not.. give them a call next time it goes off and let them listen to it for a bit.. LOL

Sue your start is very pretty.. I can see where this is going to be another stunning shawl... When the GK's lived with us we didn't notice things missing so much as 'Papa' would _find_ toy's in his boots... LOL and the baby would wrap a tea towel around one of his old stinky boots and carry it around like it was a baby... we got her a little baby of her own  I have no idea why they were so drawn to his boots..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just stopping in to say hello...still here and still packing...the craft room is almost packed...but I kept out some WIPs to keep me from going into withdrawal...now if I can just resist the temptation to start another project. I am making some socks for my Husband...he says I haven't knitted anything for him for a while...so he's getting socks.
> 
> I am using SockIttoMe's pattern...if is so nice. I must tell a small story...when we were returning from WA, I sat beside this very nice woman who was a knitter, but never had tried socks...I ended up giving her my pattern and she said she had never seen such a detailed explanation of basic socks. She was so grateful, you'd think I had given her a cup of gold...anyway...must print out another one for myself. Although I have knit many socks, it is comforting to have the pattern close by.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html


Such simple acts of kindness and sharing speak to a great spirit and will have a long term impact on this other knitter.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just stopping in to say hello...still here and still packing...the craft room is almost packed...but I kept out some WIPs to keep me from going into withdrawal...now if I can just resist the temptation to start another project. I am making some socks for my Husband...he says I haven't knitted anything for him for a while...so he's getting socks.
> 
> I am using SockIttoMe's pattern...if is so nice. I must tell a small story...when we were returning from WA, I sat beside this very nice woman who was a knitter, but never had tried socks...I ended up giving her my pattern and she said she had never seen such a detailed explanation of basic socks. She was so grateful, you'd think I had given her a cup of gold...anyway...must print out another one for myself. Although I have knit many socks, it is comforting to have the pattern close by.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html


Thanks for the link I have it bookmarked now.. his is such an amazing knitter and his socks are always very nice..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I am going to try to finish the scarf today... it works up so fast and will be a nice size.. I am going to add fringe to the ends.. I have 10 more repeats to go and each repeat only takes about 10 minutes... 15 if I mess up... a good movies worth of knitting...LOL We had gotten some free movie channels so I tried to find some that looked decent.. I cannot believe that maybe once a year we get a free preview of them and they are still all the same ole movies that didn't interest me the last time!!! oh well.. once in awhile a good one comes along.. Since I have not read anything about the 'Oscars' I am guessing that none in our group watched.. I didn't either.. We don't go to the movies or follow any actors so it's not all that interesting to me.. I know there are fans out there that make a great production of 'Oscar Night'


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is gorgeous :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Before I go and cast on he is Winter clue 7, medium with all the beads.


That is beautiful Linda.. and those beads are perfect with that yarn 

Babalou are you on your way home?? is that why everything is packed.. it seems like the month just flew by!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--what strikes me about young children and their doings is that they are practicing things they see adults do. So it is interesting to see how they are putting their understandings together. Yesterday, aside from the rearranging my doilies, my gd took the stuffed animals off one chair where I have them, and very deliberately reorganized them on another chair more central to the room. She was very stylistic about it, too, so nothing casual going on. I didn't get to ask her what this meant to her.
> 
> Your Winter is so beautifully being done.
> 
> ...


I love watching little ones. Sometimes they have very definite ideas of how things should be. My husband has a marble pig on the table next to his seat which he has placed so that it faces him. Both of our gss seem to think that is wrong and without comment (apart from "oink, oink "from the little one) they turn it to face into the middle of the room.

Thanks re. Winter, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is beautiful Linda.. and those beads are perfect with that yarn
> 
> Babalou are you on your way home?? is that why everything is packed.. it seems like the month just flew by!!


Thank you, Ronie. I love those little triangles.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This looks really good, Linda. I still have to start this clue. I should probably start tonight as I don't want to be behind on it.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Before I go and cast on he is Winter clue 7, medium with all the beads.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Before I go and cast on he is Winter clue 7, medium with all the beads.


ooh, pretty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> It sounds like it is time to head out to that LYS again!  I'll bet your shawl is really pretty. :thumbup:


Will post a picture of my progress so far when I get home and can pin it down.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--so you cannot knit because everything is packed up? BooHoo to you.


I was trying to be nice to my husband and give him my devoted attention 😚 but here I am with morning coffee and on LP!

Sweet story about your granddaughter. I used to organize my little library of books in my bedroom when I was little. That organizing compulsion can start early.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

I am fairly new to this group and have not been able to do much with all of you due to my incessant starting of other projects and having to rein myself in. But this shawl is amazingly beautiful. I will see how it goes today with the arguments in my head as to whether I'll start on this. If not, I'll at least be looking on and will also download the pattern.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is beautiful Linda.. and those beads are perfect with that yarn
> 
> Babalou are you on your way home?? is that why everything is packed.. it seems like the month just flew by!!


The month did fly by. We leave tonight at 11:45 and will spend the day with my sister and her husband. They got here on the 26th. Nice overlay to be able to spend time with her. We are the best of friends. My brother in law waits for the moment when we are together and become 5 again and giggle like crazy. So, yes we have had a wonderful month. Did more than we thought possible.

It is the first time we have been away this long but plan to possibly do a month and a half next year. It takes so long to get here, about 3200 miles from our home, that we think we may go to Maui and Lanai before a month in the big island. We have rented a house already with 6400 sq ft, has its own pool, and 4 bedrooms. Two of my cousins and their spouses are sharing for the month and my sister will come for a week, it is the only way we could afford a house like that. Rule #1: everyone gets their own car; Rule #2: everyone has to prepare dinner at least once a week. Oops, did I just admit to being a control freak? 😱 😁 No, no - I am an organizer 😅


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I made a little progress last night on my SW. One row caused me problems and had to pull it out and read my previous row, which thankfully was alright. I am glad that the problem was not with the pattern. It is definitely a pattern that needs concentration. My News knitting for the time being will be WFR, where I still have a few garter rows to knit.
> 
> I decided not to bead SW, as I really like the pattern as is. There probably are a couple of options for beading. If my count is correct, the pattern has 24 branches, each with 8 leaves. The tips of the leaves might be a good place for beads, which would require approximately 200 beads. To do the edges of the leaves would require probably nearly 3,900 beads. I don't know whether around the edge of the shawl would be another good place for beads. Like I said, I am not planning on doing any beading, so if anyone is interested they will have to do their own calculations.
> 
> Sue


I don't plan to do any beading either, Sue. I think the pattern will keep me busy enough as it is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great pic, Bev.
> 
> Sue


Ditto!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

debbie pataky said:


> Found the yarn I had put back for a Estonian shawl that I bought on Etsy from a lady in Estonia.....it will be perfect now needles.....it's only 6 am and my husband is giving that "she's crazy look".


Love it!! It's surprising when that urge hits you to finally scramble thru the stash looking for that yarn you vaguely remember for the pattern you have just found. Yep, a bit of crazy-the good kind.

Sue, I was in a hurry this morning and totally missed your suggestion of using the picture to make a knitting picture. That would make a nice one. Hmmmm! Not like I have the time, but it is a nice thought.

p5


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just stopping in to say hello...still here and still packing...the craft room is almost packed...but I kept out some WIPs to keep me from going into withdrawal...now if I can just resist the temptation to start another project. I am making some socks for my Husband...he says I haven't knitted anything for him for a while...so he's getting socks.
> 
> I am using SockIttoMe's pattern...if is so nice. I must tell a small story...when we were returning from WA, I sat beside this very nice woman who was a knitter, but never had tried socks...I ended up giving her my pattern and she said she had never seen such a detailed explanation of basic socks. She was so grateful, you'd think I had given her a cup of gold...anyway...must print out another one for myself. Although I have knit many socks, it is comforting to have the pattern close by.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html


That's a great story, DFL. I hope she learns to love knitting socks as much as so many of us do.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Zibbiedawn. We are happy to have you here. It would be great if you would like to get started on this shawl, but even if you decide not to do it with us at this time, please stay with us. We are a friendly bunch, and share not just our knitting projects, but little things from our everyday lives. We also all are usually working on some WIPs which we like to share too. Just when we think the end of our WIPs is in sight then we find and share a pattern that we just have to do. One of our group,Jane who is temporarily offline right now is very adept at introducing us to lots of free patterns. If one really catches our attention, we have been known to put aside what we are working on to start yet another must-do project! So please join our party and jump right in, tell us a little about yourself.

Sue


Zibbiedawn said:


> I am fairly new to this group and have not been able to do much with all of you due to my incessant starting of other projects and having to rein myself in. But this shawl is amazingly beautiful. I will see how it goes today with the arguments in my head as to whether I'll start on this. If not, I'll at least be looking on and will also download the pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Before I go and cast on he is Winter clue 7, medium with all the beads.


It's looking great, Linda. I've finished up my Clue 7 of Winter, too, and have done a little of my Chart 8 of FG. I did make a beginning on my SW last night - about halfway through Chart 1. Progress in many areas.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The month did fly by. We leave tonight at 11:45 and will spend the day with my sister and her husband. They got here on the 26th. Nice overlay to be able to spend time with her. We are the best of friends. My brother in law waits for the moment when we are together and become 5 again and giggle like crazy. So, yes we have had a wonderful month. Did more than we thought possible.
> 
> It is the first time we have been away this long but plan to possibly do a month and a half next year. It takes so long to get here, about 3200 miles from our home, that we think we may go to Maui and Lanai before a month in the big island. We have rented a house already with 6400 sq ft, has its own pool, and 4 bedrooms. Two of my cousins and their spouses are sharing for the month and my sister will come for a week, it is the only way we could afford a house like that. Rule #1: everyone gets their own car; Rule #2: everyone has to prepare dinner at least once a week. Oops, did I just admit to being a control freak? 😱 😁 No, no - I am an organizer 😅


Very big trip; even bigger house. Totally understand the need to organize how the space will be shared, otherwise you might not be a loving family at the end of the trip. Sounds great and luxurious.


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's a link to an explanation of Barbara Walker's provisional cast-on:

http://knitandtonic.typepad.com/knitandtonic/2007/03/just_a_few_patt.html

I will be Knitting Along with you!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, and thanks. When I googled for BW this came up, but I wasn't sure if it was actually it. Now you have confirmed it, thanks.

We are glad you are going to be knitting with us. This is such a beautiful design. Look forward to seeing pics of your yarn and progress.

Sue


AnnMKatz said:


> Here's a link to an explanation of Barbara Walker's provisional cast-on:
> 
> http://knitandtonic.typepad.com/knitandtonic/2007/03/just_a_few_patt.html
> 
> I will be Knitting Along with you!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

AnnMKatz said:


> Here's a link to an explanation of Barbara Walker's provisional cast-on:
> 
> http://knitandtonic.typepad.com/knitandtonic/2007/03/just_a_few_patt.html
> 
> I will be Knitting Along with you!


Thanks Ann--that was a fun little essay and very useful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma, Tanya, and Linda and Toni for your comments on my photo. It makes me happy to catch beauty like that-something so small that most miss it.

Linda, your Winter looks great. Love the beads.

6


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Thanks for the kind welcome Sue! This group intrigued me because I LOVE knitting lace! I just finished a MKAL with Fiddleknits called Air. I've knit two other of her MKALs and love them. I think I like lace because it holds my attention and I love watching the patterns develop and the way blocking totally changes a project from 'eh' to 'wow!' Otherwise, whatever else I'm knitting, if not lace, also has to hold my attention or it gets put down after just a few rows. I love learning new things. My most recent WIP is the Persian Dreams throw. I don't do much color work so I'm struggling a bit but loving it. 

I'm also working on a Kaffe Fassett KAL blanket which is boring and only comes out when I'm desperate for something to knit. I think the KAL ended a couple of years ago! Lol!

Today I need to go get some yarn for a blanket for my niece's third baby. The one I made for the second baby has become 'the' blanket so this will be mainly a repeat. It should go quickly because the yarn is super soft, squishy, and kinda bulky. Boring though, we'll see how it goes.

Well, that's probably more than anyone wanted to know about me! I'd better get knitting! Dawn


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

So wish I had the time now to participant. But I'll be anxious to see what everyone has done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome Sue! This group intrigued me because I LOVE knitting lace! I just finished a MKAL with Fiddleknits called Air. I've knit two other of her MKALs and love them. I think I like lace because it holds my attention and I love watching the patterns develop and the way blocking totally changes a project from 'eh' to 'wow!' Otherwise, whatever else I'm knitting, if not lace, also has to hold my attention or it gets put down after just a few rows. I love learning new things. My most recent WIP is the Persian Dreams throw. I don't do much color work so I'm struggling a bit but loving it.
> 
> I'm also working on a Kaffe Fassett KAL blanket which is boring and only comes out when I'm desperate for something to knit. I think the KAL ended a couple of years ago! Lol!
> 
> ...


Great introduction. Good to know a bit about you. Your lace stole is beautiful. Love that soft yellow--a very warm color.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MacRae said:


> So wish I had the time now to participant. But I'll be anxious to see what everyone has done.


Just jump in whenever, whether you are doing this project or not. Just share what you are working on. We are gluttons for pictures and are professional enablers for all knitters.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome Dawn! We so totally understand the excess of WIP's. You will fit right in with this group, lol. I have all four the the Fiddleknits Elements patterns but have not had a chance to make any of them. Yours is beautiful.

Looking forward to seeing your progress on Spring Wood AnaMKatz.

Hi MacRae, I too will probably be an observer for a bit as I want to free up some needles. But this pattern is on my must-do list.

Sounds like a good plan Barbara for your next Hawaii vacation. 6400 square feet means you might never see your fellow renters, lol. Or hear them


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for introducing yourself, Dawn. I think you will be quite at home here with us bunch of lace addicts. I love your Air Shawl. That is such a pretty colour. I think I have the pattern (it is one if the Elements series, isn't it?). There are so many beautiful patterns out there. A lot of us enjoy doing MKALs. Several of us are finishing up on a few we started in January.

We also like to try new things too. Our last LP was on steeking, something new to us. We did a little mug cozy which was a nice small project to introduce us to it. Here is the link for that ifyou are interested.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-388869-1.html

Elizabeth (dogsyarn) gave us a great set of instructions, that are to be found on page 1.

We would live to see pics of your Kaffe Fassett blanket. I am sure it is very colourful.

Sue
quote=Zibbiedawn]Thanks for the kind welcome Sue! This group intrigued me because I LOVE knitting lace! I just finished a MKAL with Fiddleknits called Air. I've knit two other of her MKALs and love them. I think I like lace because it holds my attention and I love watching the patterns develop and the way blocking totally changes a project from 'eh' to 'wow!' Otherwise, whatever else I'm knitting, if not lace, also has to hold my attention or it gets put down after just a few rows. I love learning new things. My most recent WIP is the Persian Dreams throw. I don't do much color work so I'm struggling a bit but loving it.

I'm also working on a Kaffe Fassett KAL blanket which is boring and only comes out when I'm desperate for something to knit. I think the KAL ended a couple of years ago! Lol!

Today I need to go get some yarn for a blanket for my niece's third baby. The one I made for the second baby has become 'the' blanket so this will be mainly a repeat. It should go quickly because the yarn is super soft, squishy, and kinda bulky. Boring though, we'll see how it goes.

Well, that's probably more than anyone wanted to know about me! I'd better get knitting! Dawn[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. Even if you can't participate right now that is fine. If you are working on a WIP, feel free to share. We love to see pics of everyone's projects.

Sue


MacRae said:


> So wish I had the time now to participant. But I'll be anxious to see what everyone has done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Melanie, I think I have all of those patterns too.Part of my someday list of patterns.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Welcome Dawn! We so totally understand the excess of WIP's. You will fit right in with this group, lol. I have all four the the Fiddleknits Elements patterns but have not had a chance to make any of them. Yours is beautiful.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your progress on Spring Wood AnaMKatz.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't think I am going to be able to do as much knitting today as I had planned on, because I cut the pad of my index finger last night whilst fixing dinner. It is very sore to the touch and the needle tip keeps on hitting the bandaid. That is my second encounter with a knife in the past week. I think I need to stay out of the kitchen!

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Zibbiedawn, Air is very pretty!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This looks really good, Linda. I still have to start this clue. I should probably start tonight as I don't want to be behind on it.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. I think the final clue is mainly the bind off so nearly there now.
Meanwhile here is chart 1 of SW. Yarn is Knitwitches Seriously Gorgeous ( baby alpaca 70%, cashmere 10%, silk 20%), colour Jade Delight. If I bead at all it will only be the bind off.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> The month did fly by. We leave tonight at 11:45 and will spend the day with my sister and her husband. They got here on the 26th. Nice overlay to be able to spend time with her. We are the best of friends. My brother in law waits for the moment when we are together and become 5 again and giggle like crazy. So, yes we have had a wonderful month. Did more than we thought possible.
> 
> It is the first time we have been away this long but plan to possibly do a month and a half next year. It takes so long to get here, about 3200 miles from our home, that we think we may go to Maui and Lanai before a month in the big island. We have rented a house already with 6400 sq ft, has its own pool, and 4 bedrooms. Two of my cousins and their spouses are sharing for the month and my sister will come for a week, it is the only way we could afford a house like that. Rule #1: everyone gets their own car; Rule #2: everyone has to prepare dinner at least once a week. Oops, did I just admit to being a control freak? 😱 😁 No, no - I am an organizer 😅


Life is more comfortable with a little organisation and nothing is worse than the same person/ people doing the chores.
I can't believe the month has gone so quickly.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking great, Linda. I've finished up my Clue 7 of Winter, too, and have done a little of my Chart 8 of FG. I did make a beginning on my SW last night - about halfway through Chart 1. Progress in many areas.


Thank you, Pam. I am now going back to FG - I love this pattern.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, that is looking good. I do like that colour.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thanks, Sue. I think the final clue is mainly the bind off so nearly there now.
> Meanwhile here is chart 1 of SW. Yarn is Knitwitches Seriously Gorgeous ( baby alpaca 70%, cashmere 10%, silk 20%), colour Jade Delight. If I bead at all it will only be the bind off.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma, Tanya, and Linda and Toni for your comments on my photo. It makes me happy to catch beauty like that-something so small that most miss it.
> 
> Linda, your Winter looks great. Love the beads.
> 
> 6


 :thumbup: Thank you, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome Sue! This group intrigued me because I LOVE knitting lace! I just finished a MKAL with Fiddleknits called Air. I've knit two other of her MKALs and love them. I think I like lace because it holds my attention and I love watching the patterns develop and the way blocking totally changes a project from 'eh' to 'wow!' Otherwise, whatever else I'm knitting, if not lace, also has to hold my attention or it gets put down after just a few rows. I love learning new things. My most recent WIP is the Persian Dreams throw. I don't do much color work so I'm struggling a bit but loving it.
> 
> I'm also working on a Kaffe Fassett KAL blanket which is boring and only comes out when I'm desperate for something to knit. I think the KAL ended a couple of years ago! Lol!
> 
> ...


Lovely shawl. I'm collecting the clues for Fire but haven't any suitable yarn yet. Sounds like you are going to be busy for a while.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't think I am going to be able to do as much knitting today as I had planned on, because I cut the pad of my index finger last night whilst fixing dinner. It is very sore to the touch and the needle tip keeps on hitting the bandaid. That is my second encounter with a knife in the past week. I think I need to stay out of the kitchen!
> 
> Sue


Ouch! You need one of those little rubber caps that people used to use when counting out paper money. Hope it is less sore tomorrow, Sue, stay away from knives.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, that is looking good. I do like that colour.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. Usual complaint though the colour is rather greener - proper jade.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Zibbiedawn, Air is very pretty!


Thank you normaedern!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Lovely shawl. I'm collecting the clues for Fire but haven't any suitable yarn yet. Sounds like you are going to be busy for a while.


Thanks Linda! I took a look at the spoiler pictures for Fire and decided it wasn't my thing. So many things to choose from!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't think I am going to be able to do as much knitting today as I had planned on, because I cut the pad of my index finger last night whilst fixing dinner. It is very sore to the touch and the needle tip keeps on hitting the bandaid. That is my second encounter with a knife in the past week. I think I need to stay out of the kitchen!
> 
> Sue


It is funny how once we make an error, we keep repeating it. I think, in part, it is due to our being anxious about hurting the spot again so we tend to draw that energy to us. Calendula lotion will heal it quickly. Other than that, a little EFT or meditative breathing to release that stuck energy will help a lot to take your focus of the spot and redirect your energy more positively.

Sorry you have the injury.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--your jade yarn sounds delicious. Is this a UK yarn? the color is also great.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The mailman was really good to me today. I got two knitting books, jigsaw puzzle and Posh yarn. Originally I was trying for an off white colour thinking not many would go for that colour. Boy was I wrong. It was all sold out within about 3 seconds of the sale starting, so I went for this colour instead. It's for Bev's sock KAL.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The mailman was really good to me today. I got two knitting books, jigsaw puzzle and Posh yarn. Originally I was trying for an off white colour thinking not many would go for that colour. Boy was I wrong. It was all sold out within about 3 seconds of the sale starting, so I went for this colour instead. It's for Bev's sock KAL.
> 
> Sue


Got my copy of the Parkes book the other week and peeked inside. Think it will be an easy and enjoyable read.

I think white yarn is popular as many people like to do their own dying. The natural fiber warehouse in my neck of the woods has lots of white yarns as many wholesale buyers come in and dye their own.

Oh, and just got a look at the puzzle. That looks fun. I love puzzles.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome to our newbies!!! We love to have you join in. 

Dawn, your Air is gorgeous! :thumbup: I have those patterns, also, and have not done anything with them. That might need to change. 

Linda, your Winter is stunning in deep blue!!! Congratulations on keeping up! (I just finished clue 4)

Babalou, it does not seem possible that it has been a month that you have been in Hawaii already! We have all enjoyed your photos so much! The high seas were in the news and I thought of you watching those magnificent waves. 

What a fun visit from your mailman, Sue! You will be busy for a while.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Last Fall, when we did the *Forest Paths MKAL* here on LP, some of you decided to make your cowl larger than what I had test knitted it. If I can, I would love to ask some questions about:

How you did decide on your increases?

Did they work?

How many repeats did you decide to do length wise?

How much yarn did you use?

How many beads did you use?

Is there anything else that you would suggest or mention that you did with the pattern?

And could I use any photos for posting the pattern on ravelry when it is ready? 

It seems like it was a long time ago that we did these already. Thank you to anyone that can help with this!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome Sue! This group intrigued me because I LOVE knitting lace! I just finished a MKAL with Fiddleknits called Air. I've knit two other of her MKALs and love them. I think I like lace because it holds my attention and I love watching the patterns develop and the way blocking totally changes a project from 'eh' to 'wow!' Otherwise, whatever else I'm knitting, if not lace, also has to hold my attention or it gets put down after just a few rows. I love learning new things. My most recent WIP is the Persian Dreams throw. I don't do much color work so I'm struggling a bit but loving it.
> 
> I'm also working on a Kaffe Fassett KAL blanket which is boring and only comes out when I'm desperate for something to knit. I think the KAL ended a couple of years ago! Lol!
> 
> ...


That's absolutely lovely, Dawn. I have the pattern, but haven't had time to get going on it yet. It's in my pile of to-do's.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That provisional cast-on article was great! Thank you for sharing!!! (I'm sorry! I already forgot who shared it. :?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't think I am going to be able to do as much knitting today as I had planned on, because I cut the pad of my index finger last night whilst fixing dinner. It is very sore to the touch and the needle tip keeps on hitting the bandaid. That is my second encounter with a knife in the past week. I think I need to stay out of the kitchen!
> 
> Sue


Ouch! I hope it gets less painful soon, Sue. Yes, great idea to just stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Sue. I think the final clue is mainly the bind off so nearly there now.
> Meanwhile here is chart 1 of SW. Yarn is Knitwitches Seriously Gorgeous ( baby alpaca 70%, cashmere 10%, silk 20%), colour Jade Delight. If I bead at all it will only be the bind off.


It's so pretty, Linda!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ouch! I hope it gets less painful soon, Sue. Yes, great idea to just stay out of the kitchen.


It is time for hubby to do the cooking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The mailman was really good to me today. I got two knitting books, jigsaw puzzle and Posh yarn. Originally I was trying for an off white colour thinking not many would go for that colour. Boy was I wrong. It was all sold out within about 3 seconds of the sale starting, so I went for this colour instead. It's for Bev's sock KAL.
> 
> Sue


Lovely yarn and those books look great and the puzzle looks like a fun challenge.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Meanwhile here is chart 1 of SW. Yarn is Knitwitches Seriously Gorgeous ( baby alpaca 70%, cashmere 10%, silk 20%), colour Jade Delight. If I bead at all it will only be the bind off.


That is going to be a beauty. Wonderful colour.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that is a lovely haul the postman brought :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dang Sue. It is difficult to knit with a band-aid. But you have stuff to read and you can pet your Posh yarn. Remember, the way to a woman's heart is through the door of a good restaurant. 

Lovely color Linda 

Toni, I think I did the medium with only one extra repeat of one of the charts. I'll take a look and let you know.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Someone mentioned recently that they were having trouble getting colors to work for a Southwest project. Craftsy is having a sale and just happen to have a yarn with that title:

http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/cascade-casablanca-yarn/4491?rceId=1456783960231~moscj39g


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, I meant to comment that I appreciate the advice you were given as you were in training. He was very wise. It is so true, that even though we might not be physically "doing", we sure are processing. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....Toni, I think I did the medium with only one extra repeat of one of the charts. I'll take a look and let you know.


Thank you, Melanie! :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good to see some new people Dawn,,Ann,macrae .sure there was someone else too.
Dawn your shawl is very pretty .
Linda ..a great start and loovely colour .
Sue ...the book will occupy you and save your poorly finger .
Babalou, we could all come next time in that huge place &#128521;
I received some yarn ,red and stupidly ordered some from Posh last night in red .do you think I like red ?
Finished the latest clue of Formal Garden .for the new folk it is a MKAL done by Elizabeth . Her group in Ravelry is dogyarns .We have another designer here ,Toni .


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Bev, that sycamore pod is really beautiful. It really would make a wonderful knitted art piece.

Linda, your Winter is looking beautiful. The beads complement the yarn very nicely.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ann, your Formal Garden is wonderful. I can't wait to see the blocked version. I have it on my "to do" list.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ann, your Formal Garden is wonderful. I can't wait to see the blocked version. I have it on my "to do" list.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--your jade yarn sounds delicious. Is this a UK yarn? the color is also great.


It is a UK yarn, Tanya but unfortunately the Knitwitch has now retired. I bought the yarn last April at the Welsh yarnfest when she was selling off the last of her stock. the yarn is beautifully soft.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The mailman was really good to me today. I got two knitting books, jigsaw puzzle and Posh yarn. Originally I was trying for an off white colour thinking not many would go for that colour. Boy was I wrong. It was all sold out within about 3 seconds of the sale starting, so I went for this colour instead. It's for Bev's sock KAL.
> 
> Sue


A lovely haul of goodies, Sue. Love the colour of the yarn.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome Sue! This group intrigued me because I LOVE knitting lace! I just finished a MKAL with Fiddleknits called Air. I've knit two other of her MKALs and love them. I think I like lace because it holds my attention and I love watching the patterns develop and the way blocking totally changes a project from 'eh' to 'wow!' Otherwise, whatever else I'm knitting, if not lace, also has to hold my attention or it gets put down after just a few rows. I love learning new things. My most recent WIP is the Persian Dreams throw. I don't do much color work so I'm struggling a bit but loving it.
> 
> I'm also working on a Kaffe Fassett KAL blanket which is boring and only comes out when I'm desperate for something to knit. I think the KAL ended a couple of years ago! Lol!
> 
> ...


Hi, what a stunning shawl...and I love rectangular shawls so much. I have this one in my library, but I must say that your yellow one sets off the pattern perfectly!!!

Welcome in and I hope you will share others with us.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Last Fall, when we did the *Forest Paths MKAL* here on LP, some of you decided to make your cowl larger than what I had test knitted it. If I can, I would love to ask some questions about:
> 
> How you did decide on your increases?
> 
> ...


I will check tomorrow, Toni and feel free to use photos from my project page if any are suitable.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is going to be a beauty. Wonderful colour.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good to see some new people Dawn,,Ann,macrae .sure there was someone else too.
> Dawn your shawl is very pretty .
> Linda ..a great start and loovely colour .
> Sue ...the book will occupy you and save your poorly finger .
> ...


It looks lovely, Ann. I've done about a third of the clue and really like this pattern.
If red makes you happy, buy red.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Bev, that sycamore pod is really beautiful. It really would make a wonderful knitted art piece.
> 
> Linda, your Winter is looking beautiful. The beads complement the yarn very nicely.


Thank you, Dodie.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple of freebies that I don't think have been posted previously, the first is by Heidi Nuck, the same designer of the socks for Bev's KAL

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p-sherman-42-wallaby-way-sydney

The second is free for a limited time,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/let-it-flow-2

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good to see some new people Dawn,,Ann,macrae .sure there was someone else too.
> Dawn your shawl is very pretty .
> Linda ..a great start and loovely colour .
> Sue ...the book will occupy you and save your poorly finger .
> ...


It's looking great, Ann.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I will check tomorrow, Toni and feel free to use photos from my project page if any are suitable.


Thank you, Linda!!! I appreciate that very much!

I'm not ready to post the pattern yet, but gathering the right info. so I can.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Linda!!! I appreciate that very much!
> 
> I'm not ready to post the pattern yet, but gathering the right info. so I can.


I'll do some checking, too, Toni, and get back to you. And, you can definitely use my photo if you like.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> I am fairly new to this group and have not been able to do much with all of you due to my incessant starting of other projects and having to rein myself in. But this shawl is amazingly beautiful. I will see how it goes today with the arguments in my head as to whether I'll start on this. If not, I'll at least be looking on and will also download the pattern.


Welcome, Zibbiedawn!! It seems like you are in the same shape as the rest of us. Glad to have you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your Air Shawl, Dawn. Beautiful color.

Welcome, MacRae. Just jump right in. Like Sue said, we don't all do what the weeks are about, but we love to share what we are working on and what is going on in our lives.

Barbara, sounds like you have a wonderful plan for next year.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam and Dodie, thanks for your comments on my photo. 

Ann, love your Formal Gardens. It will be beautiful when you are done. 

Sue, I am loving that Let It Flow. Thanks.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that is looking good. Guess you really like red.

Sue


annweb said:


> Good to see some new people Dawn,,Ann,macrae .sure there was someone else too.
> Dawn your shawl is very pretty .
> Linda ..a great start and loovely colour .
> Sue ...the book will occupy you and save your poorly finger .
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sounds a great plan.


Working up to the wrist now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Probably a good idea. I imagine the gloves will knit up quite quickly.
> Sue


The yarn matches the purple cowl I knitted a week or two ago- so another cowl would have been a bit superfluous! The colour match is almost perfect. Have had a lot of distractions, and not got much knitting done at all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Linda, that pirate cake sounds pretty cool for you GS. Maybe a picture??
> 
> Karen, loved the pancake story. I find the middle is awfully hard to cook through (my batter is really thick), maybe I should try this method.
> 
> ...


I am wondering if there are different trees known as Sycamore? I have memories of the Sycamore we had in Scotland which had wings, and used to helicopter about. whatever, I love the photo Bev!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ann, lovely FG. The colorway works nicely.

Toni - 425 yards of sport weight, size medium, one extra repeat of chart B.

Hope all have a nice evening,

Melanie


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome all the new people!! I love it.. Sue this shawl had drawn quite a lot of attention... I am excited to see this shawl progress... I love the yellow shawl that was shared.. I am terrible at names but I will learn 

I finished Hubby's scarf.. I will block it tomorrow.. I have it soaking now.. I hope it doesn't grow too much but if it does he can just wrap it around again.. LOL I have my shuttle wound for Karens LP and need to pull out the needles so I can see what I like best  

I also need to decide on a pattern for the afghan I want to do.. I keep changing my mind.. it is driving me batty!! LOL I might just pack up all the SS and think about it another year!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue!!! get out of the kitchen!!  now please don't cut yourself on the take out menu!! Just being a brat I know.. I am so sorry you cut yourself.. I seem to burn myself in the kitchen far too often... I hope it heals quickly 
I love the package you got.. the yarn will make beautiful socks! "The Yarn Whisperer" looks like a great book... I hope it is a fun read..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann that is very nice!! it is going to make a stunning scarf  I like Red too did just about the same thing.. I ordered some lace weight from Craftsy and then went and bought a skein of lace weight in nearly the exact same color! I seriously didn't intend to do that.. LOL it just happened.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie. Our sycamores shed their bark as they grow, so they have tan, white and green in the middle of the tree. The upper part is white and the sun makes them beautiful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, lovely FG. The colorway works nicely.
> 
> Toni - 425 yards of sport weight, size medium, one extra repeat of chart B.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'll do some checking, too, Toni, and get back to you. And, you can definitely use my photo if you like.


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is a UK yarn, Tanya but unfortunately the Knitwitch has now retired. I bought the yarn last April at the Welsh yarnfest when she was selling off the last of her stock. the yarn is beautifully soft.


Well then, double lucky you for snagging it. That is the problem with small dyers and spinners. When they retire, so goes their wonderful work.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't remember which KP strand had the drop spindle URL cited...but I did save it for possible future talent to add to my current ones. Good read and something to research and save up for!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering if there are different trees known as Sycamore? I have memories of the Sycamore we had in Scotland which had wings, and used to helicopter about. whatever, I love the photo Bev!


That is what I was assuming, Julie. We have the helicopter seeds here, as you would expect.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. Our sycamores shed their bark as they grow, so they have tan, white and green in the middle of the tree. The upper part is white and the sun makes them beautiful.


Looks beautiful, Bev. Definitely not the same as our sycamores.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well then, double lucky you for snagging it. That is the problem with small dyers and spinners. When they retire, so goes their wonderful work.


She started her business when she retired from full time work as a hobby job and because she was so good it grew and grew. But it got to the stage where her back couldn't cope with the physical side of dying. She was over 70 when she retired again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that FG is looking great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Working up to the wrist now!


 :thumbup: Great! Is the weather cooler?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. Our sycamores shed their bark as they grow, so they have tan, white and green in the middle of the tree. The upper part is white and the sun makes them beautiful.


They are very beautiful. Ours are not very glamorous. Julie is right about the helicopter seeds. They were brought over by the Romans and can be invasive but provide pollen/nectar for the bees in the late spring.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--thanks for the yarn info. Unfortunately people have their limits in life and we need to enjoy what they offer when we can. And you got some of that pleasure.

Ann--your FG is looking good


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, Linda and Julie. Our maples have helicopter seeds. I wonder if they are the same as your helicoper seeds.

http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=picture+of+a+maple+seed&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't get to knit much last night. One of our dogs had some dental work, including quite a few extractions yesterday. When we picked him up early evening,he was still a little out of it. I felt so sorry for him, he didn't want to eat and we were supposed to give him both antibiotics and a painkiller. I had him on my lap most of the evening and then my DH finally came up with a concoction of chicken broth that he finally ate. I am really hoping he will feel much better today and be more his normal frisky self. So my knitting took a back seat last night. Hopefully, I will get back to it today. I would like to get some more done on SW. I have Knitting Guild this evening at which I hope to do some on WFR and Winter. A room full of chatting women isn't very conducive to detailed lace work!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I got an email yesterday to a download called "Hacking Waiting for Rain", by the designer of Waiting for Rain. it was very informative giving info about making modifications to WFR. I am assuming Linda and Jane and anyone else who bought the pattern also received that. I am almost to the final lace insert section now, and really hope to finish this week. This is such a lovely pattern and I could see knitting another, modifying it from the original.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple of patterns you might be interested in.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/windowpane-scarf-3

Crochet but cute.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/schieffelin-point-shawl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/turtle-tracks-cowl

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lacy-scarf-19

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, Linda and Julie. Our maples have helicopter seeds. I wonder if they are the same as your helicoper seeds.
> 
> http://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=picture+of+a+maple+seed&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004


I never heard the term helicopter seeds before. Do remember the maples, tho. We called them pugs and had a way of putting them on our nose which we thought was a lot of fun. Don't ask me to explain


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I first heard the term over here, with my DH talking about our maple trees. We get inundated in the spring with them all over the yard.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I never heard the term helicopter seeds before. Do remember the maples, tho. We called them pugs and had a way of putting them on our nose which we thought was a lot of fun. Don't ask me to explain


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I first heard the term over here, with my DH talking about our maple trees. We get inundated in the spring with them all over the yard.
> 
> Sue


I remember them falling and being dense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The mailman was really good to me today. I got two knitting books, jigsaw puzzle and Posh yarn. Originally I was trying for an off white colour thinking not many would go for that colour. Boy was I wrong. It was all sold out within about 3 seconds of the sale starting, so I went for this colour instead. It's for Bev's sock KAL.
> 
> Sue


What a wonderful Mail Man you have, Sue! Wish mine would do that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. Our sycamores shed their bark as they grow, so they have tan, white and green in the middle of the tree. The upper part is white and the sun makes them beautiful.


I think therefore they have to be different from the ones we had in Scotland!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is what I was assuming, Julie. We have the helicopter seeds here, as you would expect.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: Great! Is the weather cooler?


It's not yet consistently cooler, but getting there, thank goodness!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> They are very beautiful. Ours are not very glamorous. Julie is right about the helicopter seeds. They were brought over by the Romans and can be invasive but provide pollen/nectar for the bees in the late spring.


Did not know the history, Norma, most interesting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I do hope your poor dog feels better today. Enjoy your day.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just stopping by to say I have finally caught up with the last lp and have made it over to this one. Thanks for the start Sue. I will just be watching and tagging along this time. Still in FL, and today and tomorrow will be traveling home days. I can't read or knit in the car- get motion sickness, so I will be glad to get home. I will try to catch up here later today. I am doing some knitting on a sock, toe up.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I never heard the term helicopter seeds before. Do remember the maples, tho. We called them pugs and had a way of putting them on our nose which we thought was a lot of fun. Don't ask me to explain


Oh, yeah! I remember doing that. 

Edit to add: Sue, hope your dog feels better soon.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope your pup feels better today Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. He will get some extra loving today!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, I do hope your poor dog feels better today. Enjoy your day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, hope you have a safe trip home.

Sue


sisu said:


> Just stopping by to say I have finally caught up with the last lp and have made it over to this one. Thanks for the start Sue. I will just be watching and tagging along this time. Still in FL, and today and tomorrow will be traveling home days. I can't read or knit in the car- get motion sickness, so I will be glad to get home. I will try to catch up here later today. I am doing some knitting on a sock, toe up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, yeah! I remember doing that.
> 
> Edit to add: Sue, hope your dog feels better soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I got an email yesterday to a download called "Hacking Waiting for Rain", by the designer of Waiting for Rain. it was very informative giving info about making modifications to WFR. I am assuming Linda and Jane and anyone else who bought the pattern also received that. I am almost to the final lace insert section now, and really hope to finish this week. This is such a lovely pattern and I could see knitting another, modifying it from the original.
> 
> Sue


Yes, Sue, I got it but after I had completed the shawl using JSSBO. I may well do another with the alternative bind off.
Hope your dog is more the thing today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. DH is taking charge of trying to fix something he can eat and make sure he gets his meds.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Hope your pup feels better today Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is nice that she is giving different options. I think this shawl has been a huge success for her.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Yes, Sue, I got it but after I had completed the shawl using JSSBO. I may well do another with the alternative bind off.
> Hope your dog is more the thing today.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I first heard the term over here, with my DH talking about our maple trees. We get inundated in the spring with them all over the yard.
> 
> Sue


The seeds do look like our sycamores - probably the same family. Just looked them up, definitely the same family.

http://www.bing.com/search?q=sycamore+seeds+images&form=EDGNTC&qs=PF&cvid=5122ccf5e6174a14824a9d17bfa84f8e&pq=sycamore%20seeds%20images&elv=ABedNcJAGmgvtGpgV5JNuN5EGzjLNuuJRCJoSSkIvH*p&PC=ASTS


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Aww poor little dog .Hope he is picking up .
Taken a few pics but am not very good at it .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, I hope your little pooch is feeling a bit better today. He must have been miserable last night.

We have referred to our Maple tree seeds as helicopters also.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Aww poor little dog .Hope he is picking up .
> Taken a few pics but am not very good at it .


Voodoo looks great, Ann. So glad you decided to finish it. Love the colours of your new yarns.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Voodoo looks great, Ann. So glad you decided to finish it. Love the colours of your new yarns.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Toni, you asked for Forest Paths details.
I cast on for 8 reps =264 stitches.
4 reps of charts B and C as per your pattern.
Size, blocked and relaxed, == 8" high by 50" round.

Is that everything you need? I am going to update the Ravelry page so the details will be there if needed.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Melanie. DH is taking charge of trying to fix something he can eat and make sure he gets his meds.
> 
> Sue


You could try canned cat food - the really mushy kind.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

annweb said:


> Taken a few pics but am not very good at it .


Looks really good, even with the cellotape  Very nice points. I hope to make a red shawl some day.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I didn't get to knit much last night. One of our dogs had some dental work, including quite a few extractions yesterday. When we picked him up early evening,he was still a little out of it. I felt so sorry for him, he didn't want to eat and we were supposed to give him both antibiotics and a painkiller. I had him on my lap most of the evening and then my DH finally came up with a concoction of chicken broth that he finally ate. I am really hoping he will feel much better today and be more his normal frisky self. So my knitting took a back seat last night. Hopefully, I will get back to it today. I would like to get some more done on SW. I have Knitting Guild this evening at which I hope to do some on WFR and Winter. A room full of chatting women isn't very conducive to detailed lace work!
> 
> Sue


Sue, Hope your pup feels better soon. Our two had the same kind of dental surgeries last month, one with 10 teeth extracted and one with 3. We were kept busy just trying to get their meds down them. Took a big bite out of the recreation budget too. The joys of geriatric dogs! But I don't know what we would do without them! Dawn


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Toni, you asked for Forest Paths details.
> I cast on for 8 reps =264 stitches.
> 4 reps of charts B and C as per your pattern.
> Size, blocked and relaxed, == 8" high by 50" round.
> ...


That is excellent, Linda! I think you have the yarn on your ravelry page. It is a fingering, am I right? Did the bead count work out like I had guessed? Thank you so much!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your poor pooch. Arnica would have been the first thing for the swelling and pain. As for food, a meat slurry,diluted even to the point of going thru a syringe. Try some organic baby food. My daughter had some ill cats that needed to eat to survive. She made a real mushy slurry with bone broth. Or get some of the boxed organic chicken or beef broth. The syringes can usually be gotten in standard pharmacies. Get the ones with larger openings. Hope he will be okay.

Ann--your Voodoo looks great. Also like your idea of pasting it on the wall for pics. I did 2 red shawls in the past year, just not as bright red as yours. Red works very well, such a warm, bright color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. He did seem to settle ok when we went to bed.

Sue


TLL said:


> Sue, I hope your little pooch is feeling a bit better today. He must have been miserable last night.
> 
> We have referred to our Maple tree seeds as helicopters also.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Bev... I knew we didn't have sycamore tree's in our neighbor hood but spent many afternoons playing with the seed pods.. we would pinch a little bit out of the thin part by the seed itself then it would go around and around when it fell to the ground.. LOL I don't know who thought of that but I would love to know if any of you knew that trick too 
I too am interested to know if it was the same thing or something entirely different... Tanya we didn't put them on our noses.. must of been something from your neighborhood..  must of been fun to see though, all those little ones balancing seeds on their noses 

Sue I'm sorry your little dog got so much dental work done.. I noticed my larger little dog's breath was getting stinky.. she may need looked at.. normally the milkbones work great... she is 8+ and we have never had a issue before...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It was nice. If there is anything nicer than receiving one package, it is receiving several, and all knitting related!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> What a wonderful Mail Man you have, Sue! Wish mine would do that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, I do hope your poor dog feels better today. Enjoy your day.


Me, too, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. I think he is definitely better than he was last night.

Love your Voodoo, and the yarns. You are partial to red and shades of red.

Sue


annweb said:


> Aww poor little dog .Hope he is picking up .
> Taken a few pics but am not very good at it .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Aww poor little dog .Hope he is picking up .
> Taken a few pics but am not very good at it .


Beautiful Voodoo, Ann, and lovely yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We have a little of that, and my DH got some chicken broth to mix stuff up with, and he really seemed to like that.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> You could try canned cat food - the really mushy kind.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning all.... I'm glad the 'Helicopter seed' mystery is solved  it seems that children across the world find the same things to play with  that is heart warming to me 

I will be blocking and maybe if I can get around to it.. make some quick cafe curtains for the family room.. I have had the material in the window for awhile now.. LOL 

I woke up to a very stormy morning.. very warm and windy.. some rain!! I hate to step out side but the lawn chairs are out there... they will be in the neighbors yard if I don't..  then who knows where .. LOL It is also messing up my computer... so I need to get off of here... have a wonderful day all.. I hope you can all get done what you want done


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dawn. He does seem to be a little better today. He had 9 teeth extracted. My DH made him some nice soft food just a little while ago and managed to get his meds in with it, so that is a relief. No, I can't imagine what it would be without our two around. They both turn twelve at the middle of the months.

Sue


Zibbiedawn said:


> Sue, Hope your pup feels better soon. Our two had the same kind of dental surgeries last month, one with 10 teeth extracted and one with 3. We were kept busy just trying to get their meds down them. Took a big bite out of the recreation budget too. The joys of geriatric dogs! But I don't know what we would do without them! Dawn


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. We mixed some food in with chicken broth and he was happy to take that.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--your poor pooch. Arnica would have been the first thing for the swelling and pain. As for food, a meat slurry,diluted even to the point of going thru a syringe. Try some organic baby food. My daughter had some ill cats that needed to eat to survive. She made a real mushy slurry with bone broth. Or get some of the boxed organic chicken or beef broth. The syringes can usually be gotten in standard pharmacies. Get the ones with larger openings. Hope he will be okay.
> 
> Ann--your Voodoo looks great. Also like your idea of pasting it on the wall for pics. I did 2 red shawls in the past year, just not as bright red as yours. Red works very well, such a warm, bright color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. Our vet suggested something called PerioSupport, a powder to sprinkle on their food to help clean their teeth. The one pharmacy we looked at didn't carry it, but we will look around some more.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I'm sorry your little dog got so much dental work done.. I noticed my larger little dog's breath was getting stinky.. she may need looked at.. normally the milkbones work great... she is 8+ and we have never had a issue before...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

One little crocus. Maybe spring is nearly here. It would be nice.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A few patterns that I don't think have been posted before, knitted and a couple of crochet.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shield-maiden-shawl

Another one from the same designer
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hibiscus-princess

And another:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/honeycomb-knit-lace-scarf

Something a little different from the same designer:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/necklace-cowl-4
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/simply-bold-cowl

Another crochet cowl, not free but just $0.99! I love the bright yellow

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sunflower-crochet-cowl

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yay I just set up my email on my kindle!! Now I need to learn to work it&#9786;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, your Voodoo is wonderful! Scrummy yarn, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> One little crocus. Maybe spring is nearly here. It would be nice.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry, double post!


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's my effort at the end of Chart 1. Had trouble with rows 30 - 32, but after ripping our twice, finally got it to go. Confusion with the V and upside-down-V symbols, I think.

Using Mystic Alpaca 3-ply (more of a fingering than lace weight) that I've had in my stash awhile.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

AnnMKatz said:


> Here's my effort at the end of Chart 1. Had trouble with rows 30 - 32, but after ripping our twice, finally got it to go. Confusion with the V and upside-down-V symbols, I think.
> 
> Using Mystic Alpaca 3-ply (more of a fingering than lace weight) that I've had in my stash awhile.


ooh, pretty in red. I was thinking of trying red but was not sure if the pattern would look good in that color. Thanks for posting, I like it


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good, Ann. I know I messed up initially with the Vs and inverted Vs. That is a pretty colour.

Sue


AnnMKatz said:


> Here's my effort at the end of Chart 1. Had trouble with rows 30 - 32, but after ripping our twice, finally got it to go. Confusion with the V and upside-down-V symbols, I think.
> 
> Using Mystic Alpaca 3-ply (more of a fingering than lace weight) that I've had in my stash awhile.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .... I noticed my larger little dog's breath was getting stinky.. she may need looked at.. normally the milkbones work great... she is 8+ and we have never had a issue before...


We had to get our German Shepherd's teeth cleaned once. It really made a BIG difference in his breath.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> One little crocus. Maybe spring is nearly here. It would be nice.
> 
> Sue


It is a beautiful harbinger of Spring! 

We woke up to snow cover this morning! :shock:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

AnnMKatz said:


> Here's my effort at the end of Chart 1. Had trouble with rows 30 - 32, but after ripping our twice, finally got it to go. Confusion with the V and upside-down-V symbols, I think.
> 
> Using Mystic Alpaca 3-ply (more of a fingering than lace weight) that I've had in my stash awhile.


Lovely start and great colour :thumbup:


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Pretty patterns Sue! I can see this is going to be a dangerous place for me to be! Dawn


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Pretty patterns Sue! I can see this is going to be a dangerous place for me to be! Dawn


You were promised enabling and we are the best :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Pretty patterns Sue! I can see this is going to be a dangerous place for me to be! Dawn


It can be dangerous hanging around here, but we sure have a good time with the adventures and challenges.

We are glad you are here, Dawn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It was nice. If there is anything nicer than receiving one package, it is receiving several, and all knitting related!
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:

Hoping your dog is happier today, Sue after all those extractions.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

More frustrating than dangerous for the download possibilities! I can only download so many patterns before I have to drop offline and re-tune the computer (wipe some of the excess "cookies" generated while being online).

At least I've learned the "rhythm" and can compensate. :XD:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

AnnMKatz said:


> Here's my effort at the end of Chart 1. Had trouble with rows 30 - 32, but after ripping our twice, finally got it to go. Confusion with the V and upside-down-V symbols, I think.
> 
> Using Mystic Alpaca 3-ply (more of a fingering than lace weight) that I've had in my stash awhile.


It looks good, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It can be dangerous hanging around here, but we sure have a good time with the adventures and challenges.
> 
> We are glad you are here, Dawn!


Ditto from me, Dawn!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope we notice a difference with Max too.

Sue


TLL said:


> We had to get our German Shepherd's teeth cleaned once. It really made a BIG difference in his breath.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow., we have heard there is a chance of snow on Friday. Hope they are wrong.

Sue


TLL said:


> It is a beautiful harbinger of Spring!
> 
> We woke up to snow cover this morning! :shock:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jut wait until our enabler-in-chief,Jane gets back.

Sue


Zibbiedawn said:


> Pretty patterns Sue! I can see this is going to be a dangerous place for me to be! Dawn


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I think he is, not quite himself, but better than last night.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Hoping your dog is happier today, Sue after all those extractions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, I think he is, not quite himself, but better than last night.
> 
> Sue


Oh good! Ringo may have to have dental work at some point.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

TLL said:


> It can be dangerous hanging around here, but we sure have a good time with the adventures and challenges.
> 
> We are glad you are here, Dawn!


Thank you! I feel very welcome!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here it is, the Eyelash shawl. Definitely not an elaborate design, but very soft and it is loved. What was especially nice was her asking me how much I wanted for this piece. I declined, only asking her to reimburse me for the $21 of yarn I added to the piece. She also told me of another craft shop in a more trafficked area than the winter pop up craft store. Will take a run over there with some pieces.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Jut wait until our enabler-in-chief,Jane gets back.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here it is, the Eyelash shawl. Definitely not an elaborate design, but very soft and it is loved. What was especially nice was her asking me how much I wanted for this piece. I declined, only asking her to reimburse me for the $21 of yarn I added to the piece. She also told me of another craft shop in a more trafficked area than the winter pop up craft store. Will take a run over there with some pieces.


It's lovely, Tanya!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, your Voodoo is wonderful. Love your new yarn. 

Ronie, the helicopers and putting the seed on your nose was all done with maple seeds.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You were promised enabling and we are the best :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

AnnMKatz, love your start. Lovely yarn. 

Sue, love your crocus. I always look for them in the spring.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, the eyelash shawl turned out wonderfully. 

Sue, it is snowing here as I type.  We are not to get alot, thank goodness.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Aww poor little dog .Hope he is picking up .
> Taken a few pics but am not very good at it .


Your Voodoo is just lovely, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally got at least a couple of progress photos taken.  Here's my SW through chart 1 and my 2016 Year of Lace Scarf through February (I actually had it finished at the beginning of the month, but have been very lazy about getting photos taken). The scarf color is actually more of a gold than the yellow in the picture.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Ann, lovely FG. The colorway works nicely.
> 
> Toni - 425 yards of sport weight, size medium, one extra repeat of chart B.
> 
> ...


Toni - here's my info. on the Forest Paths:

345 yards of fingering weight, size medium, no extra repeats, approximately 820 beads (8/0). Finished size is 50" x 10". Let me know if you need any other information.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got at least a couple of progress photos taken.  Here's my SW through chart 1 and my 2016 Year of Lace Scarf through February (I actually had it finished at the beginning of the month, but have been very lazy about getting photos taken). The scarf color is actually more of a gold than the yellow in the picture.


Your SW is coming along great but I really like that yellow lace scarf. Collectively we don't seem to do that much with yellow but this one really strikes me for its lightness and summery feel. and goodness knows we need to feel some of that right now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev/Pam--thank you for comment on the eyelash shawl. It really feels like mouton--remember those coats?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Your SW is coming along great but I really like that yellow lace scarf. Collectively we don't seem to do that much with yellow but this one really strikes me for its lightness and summery feel. and goodness knows we need to feel some of that right now.


Thank you, Tanya! We definitely do need lightness right now. Like Ronie, we're also having a wet day today, but thankfully not as windy as Sunday was.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

We still only have rain in Indianapolis, IN.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Tanya! We definitely do need lightness right now. Like Ronie, we're also having a wet day today, but thankfully not as windy as Sunday was.


Fortunately yesterday and today are bright and sunny. I think your rain will move east in a couple of days. Hopefully you will be getting some sun; it makes such a world of difference.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, the shawl is lovely and your friend looks superb in it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, both are very pretty. I do love the colour of your BON :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Fortunately yesterday and today are bright and sunny. I think your rain will move east in a couple of days. Hopefully you will be getting some sun; it makes such a world of difference.


We're having a mixed bag this week with a break ever other day between weather fronts moving in. Ah, early spring.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, both are very pretty. I do love the colour of your BON :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya, so wonderful that your friend loves her new shawl.

Well ladies, what about watermelon seeds? We would take two and name them for boys we liked then stick one each on either side of our nose and the one that did not fall off was the boy you were to marry. Of course, this was back in first or second grade so marriage prospects were limited, lol.

Both projects look good Pam. Are the beads gold?

Stay warm Bev.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma/Melanie--thank you. My friend did look very good in this shawl and loved the colors. Of course she chose them. Generally I am not one for novelty things or acrylic, but this yarn turned out to have a richness to it in color and texture.

Melanie--have to say that watermelon in the nose is a new one on me. Kids come up with the silliest of things.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is excellent, Linda! I think you have the yarn on your ravelry page. It is a fingering, am I right? Did the bead count work out like I had guessed? Thank you so much!!!


It is fingering, Toni. I noted down 944 beads.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A few patterns that I don't think have been posted before, knitted and a couple of crochet.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/shield-maiden-shawl
> 
> ...


have saved the Shield Maiden. Thanks for the link, Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

AnnMKatz said:


> Here's my effort at the end of Chart 1. Had trouble with rows 30 - 32, but after ripping our twice, finally got it to go. Confusion with the V and upside-down-V symbols, I think.
> 
> Using Mystic Alpaca 3-ply (more of a fingering than lace weight) that I've had in my stash awhile.


Oooo. It's going to be pretty, Ann. Nice colour.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

AnnMKatz said:


> Here's my effort at the end of Chart 1. Had trouble with rows 30 - 32, but after ripping our twice, finally got it to go. Confusion with the V and upside-down-V symbols, I think.
> 
> Using Mystic Alpaca 3-ply (more of a fingering than lace weight) that I've had in my stash awhile.


It's beautiful so far, Ann. The color is very nice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here it is, the Eyelash shawl. Definitely not an elaborate design, but very soft and it is loved. What was especially nice was her asking me how much I wanted for this piece. I declined, only asking her to reimburse me for the $21 of yarn I added to the piece. She also told me of another craft shop in a more trafficked area than the winter pop up craft store. Will take a run over there with some pieces.


It looks great, Tanya, no wonder she looks so happy. Nice that you will not be out of pocket too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally got at least a couple of progress photos taken.  Here's my SW through chart 1 and my 2016 Year of Lace Scarf through February (I actually had it finished at the beginning of the month, but have been very lazy about getting photos taken). The scarf color is actually more of a gold than the yellow in the picture.


Both are lovely, Pam but I especially like the colour of SW.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, love your SW start. Your BON scarf is looking sweet. Love the color.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> One little crocus. Maybe spring is nearly here. It would be nice. Sue


It's a very pretty crocus. Your picture is really good. We have our heather bushes in full bloom and have seen many jonquils along the road and in yards.

Your pic of the two yarns is also very nice. I like the color.

Hope your dog is better today. I hate to see animals ill.

I received Starmore's Pacific Coast Hwy today. I had a copy when I had the shop and someone wrote that they wanted $50 for it in Australia. I couldn't believe the price so I sent the one I had to her. I didn't know that it was out of print so I was really kicking myself in the rear! I finally got it. It has several sweaters that I really like and I may make one.

I have started the SW. I had a lot of problems with a number 2 needle and ended up going down to a US size 0, I sure hope this one works, I haven't knitted far enough to know yet.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I woke up to a very stormy morning.. very warm and windy.. some rain!! I hate to step out side but the lawn chairs are out there... they will be in the neighbors yard if I don't..  then who knows where .. LOL It is also messing up my computer... so I need to get off of here... have a wonderful day all.. I hope you can all get done what you want done


It's blowing like made here. We had one big boom of thunder and quite a bit of hail.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

linda09 said:


> That is what I was assuming, Julie. We have the helicopter seeds here, as you would expect.


What are in this area have winged seeds maybe what you call helicopter. There seems to be 2 different ones a brown tan seed and a red. The ones here are brown at maturity and green when immature. I had one tree removed after it was hit with lightening. I know it was over 60 years old because it was full grown when I was little. It was nice to wait until the shadow stretched down the driveway - almost a block to get the mail. It was a wonderful place to sit and cool off when hauling hay and much cooler than sitting in the house if there was a little breeze.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> You were promised enabling and we are the best :lol:


We need a name like Enablers United or something like it. That way people will know what they're in for.

Welcome, everyone. I've not said that yet and did mean to. I've only been in for about a month and can tell you that these ladies are the best. And any question you may have (such as their abbreviations) will be answered really soon.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tanya, the eyelash looks great. 

Pam, they both look great and the colors are very nice.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tanya, so wonderful that your friend loves her new shawl.
> 
> Well ladies, what about watermelon seeds? We would take two and name them for boys we liked then stick one each on either side of our nose and the one that did not fall off was the boy you were to marry. Of course, this was back in first or second grade so marriage prospects were limited, lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie.  Yes, the beads are gold. They aren't showing up real well in the photo but I think they will look good when the scarf is blocked.

Cute story about the watermelon seeds.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> We need a name like Enablers United or something like it. That way people will know what they're in for.
> 
> Welcome, everyone. I've not said that yet and did mean to. I've only been in for about a month and can tell you that these ladies are the best. And any question you may have (such as their abbreviations) will be answered really soon.


It's not only the newbies that can have difficulty with the abbreviations, Dodie- I often forget, because I am seldom doing the same thing at the same time- partly because of our differing seasons! Like at present I am making a pair of gloves for up-coming winter, because it is small enough not to become oppressive in the still hot afternoons


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Both are lovely, Pam but I especially like the colour of SW.


Thank you, Linda. I'm using Cascade Alpaca Lace in purple which is pretty true to color in the photo.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> What are in this area have winged seeds maybe what you call helicopter. There seems to be 2 different ones a brown tan seed and a red. The ones here are brown at maturity and green when immature.


We had a sycamore in Annapolis, MD. It had the round ball like seeds that had prickles all over it. They were quite interesting as if they got on clothing, they stuck.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your SW start. Your BON scarf is looking sweet. Love the color.


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It's blowing like made here. We had one big boom of thunder and quite a bit of hail.


We've got some pretty strong winds blowing out there now. The rain seems to be gone (for now anyway). Time to batten down the hatches.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not only the newbies that can have difficulty with the abbreviations, Dodie- I often forget, because I am seldom doing the same thing at the same time- partly because of our differing seasons! Like at present I am making a pair of gloves for up-coming winter, because it is small enough not to become oppressive in the still hot afternoons


I certainly understand that. When we were in Okinawa, Japan it was warm all the time, so I did very little knitting, a few light scarves come to mind.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, the eyelash looks great.
> 
> Pam, they both look great and the colors are very nice.


Thank you, Dodie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I certainly understand that. When we were in Okinawa, Japan it was warm all the time, so I did very little knitting, a few light scarves come to mind.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here it is, the Eyelash shawl. Definitely not an elaborate design, but very soft and it is loved. What was especially nice was her asking me how much I wanted for this piece. I declined, only asking her to reimburse me for the $21 of yarn I added to the piece. She also told me of another craft shop in a more trafficked area than the winter pop up craft store. Will take a run over there with some pieces.


Mighty good looking!!!! Think you did a great job. Isn't it nice to get another one off the list.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It looks great, Tanya, no wonder she looks so happy. Nice that you will not be out of pocket too.


I was actually stunned when she asked me for a bill as there never was any talk about money. I had offered to knit something for her many times if she gave me the yarn. We are long term neighbors and she has been very helpful to me over the years. For example, I gave her my 2nd rental house to sell and she reduced her fee by 2% for me. It gave me pleasure to do this for her. So getting my yarn cost repaid is more than satisfying.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Mighty good looking!!!! Think you did a great job. Isn't it nice to get another one off the list.


Thank you Belle and it sure is feeling good. I realized that I have only one other project left from the holidays to figure out and it is still not coming clear to me. Maybe now that all these others are done, and I am doing something for myself (slippers), and have been decompressing from all the stress of winter, this last project will crystallize in my mind.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--thank you.

When in Japan you didn't see any knitting? Judging from online, the Japanese do a lot of knitting and some wonderful unique styles and stitches.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[great looking shawl, Tanya. I imagine it is very soft.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Here it is, the Eyelash shawl. Definitely not an elaborate design, but very soft and it is loved. What was especially nice was her asking me how much I wanted for this piece. I declined, only asking her to reimburse me for the $21 of yarn I added to the piece. She also told me of another craft shop in a more trafficked area than the winter pop up craft store. Will take a run over there with some pieces.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Pam, your Sw is looking very good. Love your 2016 too.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Finally got at least a couple of progress photos taken.  Here's my SW through chart 1 and my 2016 Year of Lace Scarf through February (I actually had it finished at the beginning of the month, but have been very lazy about getting photos taken). The scarf color is actually more of a gold than the yellow in the picture.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We didn't have rain, but we did have done strong winds. I guess that's the start of the March winds.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> We've got some pretty strong winds blowing out there now. The rain seems to be gone (for now anyway). Time to batten down the hatches.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute little baby sweater, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


That is wonderful, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Pam, your Sw is looking very good. Love your 2016 too.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue! I set it aside for a bit to work on clue 8 of my FG.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We didn't have rain, but we did have done strong winds. I guess that's the start of the March winds.
> 
> Sue


The winds ard still blowing pretty strongly here along with rain moving through at times. Crazy weather. The weather guy said these winds are more like we would get in November.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This was my SW after finishing Chart 2. I was stretching it out when I noticed a loose stitch. Fortunately it didn't affect the later rows, so I think maybe I didn't catch in one of the stitches in a k3tog. I have secured it with a marker and will fix it when I am finished. 

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


But Happy, Happy, Happy?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I just put the pins in to block Uhura. John has taken three pictures and I'll see if I can get one of them up here. I sure am glad it's finished, I even like the look of the beads. They just really slowed me down.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was my SW after finishing Chart 2. I was stretching it out when I noticed a loose stitch. Fortunately it didn't affect the later rows, so I think maybe I didn't catch in one of the stitches in a k3tog. I have secured it with a marker and will fix it when I am finished.
> 
> Sue


As we say, a blind man wouldn't notice it as he gallops past. It's looking good Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was my SW after finishing Chart 2. I was stretching it out when I noticed a loose stitch. Fortunately it didn't affect the later rows, so I think maybe I didn't catch in one of the stitches in a k3tog. I have secured it with a marker and will fix it when I am finished.
> 
> Sue


It looks good, Sue. At least you'll be able to fix it later.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> But Happy, Happy, Happy?


Yep! :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks all for comments on the sweater. I'm just glad it's done.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your Spring Wood is looking good.  Glad that you found the stitch now, before it started running. 

Dodie, looking forward to the pictures of your Uhura.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yep! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks all for comments on the sweater. I'm just glad it's done.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> [great looking shawl, Tanya. I imagine it is very soft.
> 
> Sue


It is incredibly soft.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--real sweet baby sweater. What is the color? It is hard to tell on the screen, but love that it is a strong color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, looking forward to the pictures of your Uhura.


Me, too, Dodie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


Very cute :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue..hope the pet is making progrress .The shawl is coming on apace .Those 3tog .can be devious .
Tanya ..That turned out really well and your nrighbour looks thrilled .Tell her I like her socks/tights or pantyhose as you people say .That reminds me about a cruise I was on .My friend and I met up with two American ladies and spent a lot of time with them .We tried using American words such as cell phone ,elevator ,hood etc .
Pam ..Two good starts .Nowmto next clue of scarf!
Bev..ideal top when warmer weather arrives .Is that the son who just got anjob who is having a baby ?
Visitors for lunch .They bring their two dogs and Hector has plenty of exercise chasing with them so I can look forward to a restful ,knitting evening .
Toni Sorry I only did the small cowl so no help .
Mixed bag of weather to -day and snow forecast for Easter .
Julie ..sure you look forward to cooler days .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, SW is coming along so well. The shawl I am knitting there are rows of knit 3 together. It is so easy to miss a stitch.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> It's a very pretty crocus. Your picture is really good. We have our heather bushes in full bloom and have seen many jonquils along the road and in yards.
> 
> Your pic of the two yarns is also very nice. I like the color.
> 
> ...


I'm using 3mm but am considering going up a size a little later. I always start off on straights because I find them easier for just a few stitches of slippery laceweight.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> What are in this area have winged seeds maybe what you call helicopter. There seems to be 2 different ones a brown tan seed and a red. The ones here are brown at maturity and green when immature. I had one tree removed after it was hit with lightening. I know it was over 60 years old because it was full grown when I was little. It was nice to wait until the shadow stretched down the driveway - almost a block to get the mail. It was a wonderful place to sit and cool off when hauling hay and much cooler than sitting in the house if there was a little breeze.


The website I looked at had images of red and green seed heads but they are still part of the acer (maple) family. I just hadn't realised that our sycamores are the same family.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Linda. I'm using Cascade Alpaca Lace in purple which is pretty true to color in the photo.


Oh and alpaca too - lovely. I have never used any Cascade yarn though I think they are beginning to be available over here.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Almost 25 into this chat...how high can we go??? :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tigerdee (May 21, 2015)

look forward to joining you.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I was actually stunned when she asked me for a bill as there never was any talk about money. I had offered to knit something for her many times if she gave me the yarn. We are long term neighbors and she has been very helpful to me over the years. For example, I gave her my 2nd rental house to sell and she reduced her fee by 2% for me. It gave me pleasure to do this for her. So getting my yarn cost repaid is more than satisfying.


A nice warm fuzzy feeling after knitting a warm fuzzy shawl.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


Lovely to have so many babies to knit for. April isn't long to wait for your new grand. Do you know if it is a boy or girl?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This was my SW after finishing Chart 2. I was stretching it out when I noticed a loose stitch. Fortunately it didn't affect the later rows, so I think maybe I didn't catch in one of the stitches in a k3tog. I have secured it with a marker and will fix it when I am finished.
> 
> Sue


It looks good, Sue. The stitches increase very quickly, don't they? - to do with the shape, of course. Loving knitting it now that I have colour coded those V ^ shapes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue..hope the pet is making progrress .The shawl is coming on apace .Those 3tog .can be devious .
> Tanya ..That turned out really well and your nrighbour looks thrilled .Tell her I like her socks/tights or pantyhose as you people say .That reminds me about a cruise I was on .My friend and I met up with two American ladies and spent a lot of time with them .We tried using American words such as cell phone ,elevator ,hood etc .
> ........... .


I knew someone would notice those bright leggings lol: I joked with her about them myself. :lol: This woman's style often makes me laugh with her combinations. She cut all her hair off, down to about 1/2" and dyed it pink. That is a wig she put on for work appearances.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> A nice warm fuzzy feeling after knitting a warm fuzzy shawl.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Rain, rain, go away........


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. Tanya, the color is magenta. Ann, my oldest DS's wife is pregnant. My only GS will be getting a brother.  My youngest son who got the job, just got married in Oct. I have 3 sons and I really don't expect you all to keep track. 

Linda, when Julie talked about the different sycamores you all had over there, I thought they may be in the same family as our maples. 

Welcome, Tigerdee. 

Tanya, your friend loves color, doesn't she? She looks like a lovely person.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a pretty colour.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Linda. I'm using Cascade Alpaca Lace in purple which is pretty true to color in the photo.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The winds are strong here too. We had a little rain last night. I think it is turning colder here again.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> We've got some pretty strong winds blowing out there now. The rain seems to be gone (for now anyway). Time to batten down the hatches.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is nice that she repaid you for the yarn.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I was actually stunned when she asked me for a bill as there never was any talk about money. I had offered to knit something for her many times if she gave me the yarn. We are long term neighbors and she has been very helpful to me over the years. For example, I gave her my 2nd rental house to sell and she reduced her fee by 2% for me. It gave me pleasure to do this for her. So getting my yarn cost repaid is more than satisfying.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Will look forward to seeing some pics.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> I just put the pins in to block Uhura. John has taken three pictures and I'll see if I can get one of them up here. I sure am glad it's finished, I even like the look of the beads. They just really slowed me down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. I am happy with how it is looking.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> As we say, a blind man wouldn't notice it as he gallops past. It's looking good Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. Yes, I should be able to fix it. At least I didn't have to rip it out at all.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> It looks good, Sue. At least you'll be able to fix it later.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I was shocked at first when I saw the errant stitch, but then thankful I didn't have to rip out, although if my count had been off on the next row, I could have fixed it sooner. Now I am being even more cautious with those k3togs.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, your Spring Wood is looking good.  Glad that you found the stitch now, before it started running.
> 
> Dodie, looking forward to the pictures of your Uhura.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, he is much better, and eating well, although slightly softer food.

Gosh, I hope we don't have a snowy Easter. Of course it is an early Easter this year. No doubt people will be out in their new Easter finery, regardless of the weather!

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue..hope the pet is making progrress .The shawl is coming on apace .Those 3tog .can be devious.
> 
> Mixed bag of weather to -day and snow forecast for Easter .
> Julie ..sure you look forward to cooler days .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. Yes, I am being awfully cautious with them.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, SW is coming along so well. The shawl I am knitting there are rows of knit 3 together. It is so easy to miss a stitch.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome. We are happy to have you here. Just jump in And let us know a little about yourself.

Sue
[ quote=tigerdee]look forward to joining you.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it does grow quickly. I ordered some longer needlesas I still have a way to go. Yes, have to be careful with those Vs, since they do totally opposite things and certainly can mess things up if you do the wrong one.

I am finding this pattern a little different as sometimes a row doesn't seem to line up logically with the row below because of the different increase and decreases.

I am in chart 4 now, and my clear point of reference is in chart 4c at stitch 30 where I can tell if I am off. I am using markers between the charts, although sometimes they may have to be moved a stitch or two, but at least they let me clearly see which section I am in, especially if I put my knitting down mid row to answer the phone.

I only got a little done on it last night. I had my Knitting Guild meeting last night and finished Part 4 garter stitch section and started the lace insert of WFR as there was no way I could have concentrated on the intricacies of SW.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It looks good, Sue. The stitches increase very quickly, don't they? - to do with the shape, of course. Loving knitting it now that I have colour coded those V ^ shapes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue..hope the pet is making progrress .The shawl is coming on apace .Those 3tog .can be devious .
> Tanya ..That turned out really well and your nrighbour looks thrilled .Tell her I like her socks/tights or pantyhose as you people say .That reminds me about a cruise I was on .My friend and I met up with two American ladies and spent a lot of time with them .We tried using American words such as cell phone ,elevator ,hood etc .
> Pam ..Two good starts .Nowmto next clue of scarf!
> Bev..ideal top when warmer weather arrives .Is that the son who just got anjob who is having a baby ?
> ...


It is getting a little cooler, at last, thank goodness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. I am happy with how it is looking.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We had a very interesting talk last night at my Knitting Guild meeting about IOS and Android knitting apps, many of which I had not heard, but certainly will look into. I have KnitCompanion already, although i have not used it for several months. Unfortunately, whilst knitting at the same time, I did not get all the names down correctly, but I think we will be emailed a list at a later date. A couple I found interesting were Knitting Chart Maker, which does as the name implies, StashBot, iKnit Needlesizer (you can measure your needle size on your iPad (not sure if it works on your phone too)) and Stash2Go. I think the latter is designed to work with Ravelry. A couple of others are Fitsy and Wooly. I think when I have time I will try and check them out in detail. Sometimes I think I am really ignorant as to what is out there! 

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We had a very interesting talk last night at my Knitting Guild meeting about IOS and Android knitting apps, many of which I had not heard, but certainly will look into. I have KnitCompaninion already, although i have not used it for several months. Unfortunately, whilst knitting at the same time, I did not get all the names down correctly, but I think we will be emailed a list at a later date. A couple I found interesting were Knitting Chart Maker, which does as the name implies, StashBot, iKnit Needlesizer (you can measure your needle size on your iPad (not sure if it works on your phone too)) and Stash2Go. I think the latter is designed to work with Ravelry. A couple of others are Fitsy and Wooly. I think when I have time I will try and check them out in detail. Sometimes I think I am really ignorant as to what is out there!
> 
> Sue


I would not say, 'ignorant' Sue- we are the pre- IT generation after all!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Tanya, the color is magenta. Ann, my oldest DS's wife is pregnant. My only GS will be getting a brother.  My youngest son who got the job, just got married in Oct. I have 3 sons and I really don't expect you all to keep track.
> 
> Linda, when Julie talked about the different sycamores you all had over there, I thought they may be in the same family as our maples.
> 
> ...


Hmm, magenta--never would have known (LOL). Really great baby color. And my neighbor friend has been wonderful in my life in many ways. She is a very decent person.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is nice that she repaid you for the yarn.
> 
> Sue


Yes, given my rotten finances it is important as well as helpful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Bev. I was shocked at first when I saw the errant stitch, but then thankful I didn't have to rip out, although if my count had been off on the next row, I could have fixed it sooner. Now I am being even more cautious with those k3togs.
> 
> Sue


Finding those errant stitches can be a shock when not expected but isn't it great that we have the skills to create fixes without having to frog.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Probably more a lack of time. Sometimes it is hard enough to keep up with LP. Don't know that I think of myself as pre-IT generation. I actually got my Associate's degree in Information Systems Technology in 2001. I even took apart and put back together a computer once. However, I realized that things just change too quickly in the IT world and there was no way, at my age, that I could keep up. Now had I been fifty years younger, it might have been a different story.

Sue
[ quote=Lurker 2]I would not say, 'ignorant' Sue- we are the pre- IT generation after all![/quote]


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tigerdee said:


> look forward to joining you.


Great! Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We had a very interesting talk last night at my Knitting Guild meeting about IOS and Android knitting apps, many of which I had not heard, but certainly will look into. I have KnitCompaninion already, although i have not used it for several months. Unfortunately, whilst knitting at the same time, I did not get all the names down correctly, but I think we will be emailed a list at a later date. A couple I found interesting were Knitting Chart Maker, which does as the name implies, StashBot, iKnit Needlesizer (you can measure your needle size on your iPad (not sure if it works on your phone too)) and Stash2Go. I think the latter is designed to work with Ravelry. A couple of others are Fitsy and Wooly. I think when I have time I will try and check them out in detail. Sometimes I think I am really ignorant as to what is out there!
> 
> Sue


I, too, would like to know more about those programs. Looked as at a few online but none struck me as easy or ??? Maybe it is just my resistance to learning new technology. I am most interested in figuring out how to upload a picture into a knitting graph.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I, too, would like to know more about those programs. Looked as at a few online but none struck me as easy or ??? Maybe it is just my resistance to learning new technology. I am most interested in figuring out how to upload a picture into a knitting graph.


Me too!! Me too!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks Sue for the great start. My darling GD Keira-Lee has asked me to make some baby things for a friend of hers. I've finished another Shetland Shawl to start with and a little jumper. I just need to make some more things for the gift. You know the usual, beanies, booties, cardigans etc.....&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I would love to do this, but I'm frantically working on that tablecloth (and making good progress). I've printed out the pattern (actually did it earlier) and will probably do it later. I very much like the placement of the leaves and how they are grouped. So I plan on reading and watching carefully. Good luck all of you -- looking forward to seeing progress results.


I'm looking forward to seeing your tablecloth Belle. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Sometimes it may be hard for you, it is always hard for me to keep up it seems. I love this shawl and would really LOVE to knit it. Maybe I can find some yarn and cast on in the next 2 weeks but that is all I can promise.


Hi Chris, so lovely to hear from you. 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Me too!! Me too!!


Is this a new possibility for an LP?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Chart 1 of Spring Wood. I am about to start Chart 4, and I think I am going to order needles with a longer cable as it is hard to stretch out to see the leaves and branches.
> 
> Sue


Looking gorgeous Sue.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's another picture of a sycamore seed head. The hard center is gone, so there is a hollow.


Love this photo Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Hi Debbie. Glad you are joining in. Will look forward to seeing progress pics.
> 
> Sue


Same from me Debbie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Zibbiedawn said:


> I am fairly new to this group and have not been able to do much with all of you due to my incessant starting of other projects and having to rein myself in. But this shawl is amazingly beautiful. I will see how it goes today with the arguments in my head as to whether I'll start on this. If not, I'll at least be looking on and will also download the pattern.


Welcome Zibbiedawn, I think you will love it here. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Toni - here's my info. on the Forest Paths:
> 
> 345 yards of fingering weight, size medium, no extra repeats, approximately 820 beads (8/0). Finished size is 50" x 10". Let me know if you need any other information.


Got it! Thank you!!! I will let you know if I have any more questions. :thumbup: Thank you so much for digging this back up.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

AnnMKatz said:


> Here's a link to an explanation of Barbara Walker's provisional cast-on:
> 
> http://knitandtonic.typepad.com/knitandtonic/2007/03/just_a_few_patt.html
> 
> I will be Knitting Along with you!


Welcome Ann. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Linda, for your bead information.  I appreciate your taking the time to look it up.

Tanya, your shawl turned out great! I like the ruffle you put on it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Thanks for the kind welcome Sue! This group intrigued me because I LOVE knitting lace! I just finished a MKAL with Fiddleknits called Air. I've knit two other of her MKALs and love them. I think I like lace because it holds my attention and I love watching the patterns develop and the way blocking totally changes a project from 'eh' to 'wow!' Otherwise, whatever else I'm knitting, if not lace, also has to hold my attention or it gets put down after just a few rows. I love learning new things. My most recent WIP is the Persian Dreams throw. I don't do much color work so I'm struggling a bit but loving it.
> 
> I'm also working on a Kaffe Fassett KAL blanket which is boring and only comes out when I'm desperate for something to knit. I think the KAL ended a couple of years ago! Lol!
> 
> ...


It's beautiful Dawn. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MacRae said:


> So wish I had the time now to participant. But I'll be anxious to see what everyone has done.


Hi MacRae, welcome. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I don't think I am going to be able to do as much knitting today as I had planned on, because I cut the pad of my index finger last night whilst fixing dinner. It is very sore to the touch and the needle tip keeps on hitting the bandaid. That is my second encounter with a knife in the past week. I think I need to stay out of the kitchen!
> 
> Sue


Not good Sue, definitely stay out of the kitchen!! 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, love your SW start. Your BON scarf is looking sweet. Love the color.


Me, too! Me, too! 



Dodie R. said:


> We need a name like Enablers United or something like it. That way people will know what they're in for.


LOL!!!! So true! But would it scare them away?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Thanks, Sue. I think the final clue is mainly the bind off so nearly there now.
> Meanwhile here is chart 1 of SW. Yarn is Knitwitches Seriously Gorgeous ( baby alpaca 70%, cashmere 10%, silk 20%), colour Jade Delight. If I bead at all it will only be the bind off.


Looks gorgeous Linda, I love the colour. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> The mailman was really good to me today. I got two knitting books, jigsaw puzzle and Posh yarn. Originally I was trying for an off white colour thinking not many would go for that colour. Boy was I wrong. It was all sold out within about 3 seconds of the sale starting, so I went for this colour instead. It's for Bev's sock KAL.
> 
> Sue


Lovely goodies Sue. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done. I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


Fun! Fun! Fun!  It is very sweet. I really like this pattern and what you do with it. :thumbup:



Dodie R. said:


> I just put the pins in to block Uhura. John has taken three pictures and I'll see if I can get one of them up here. I sure am glad it's finished, I even like the look of the beads. They just really slowed me down.


Beads do slow us down, but they add interest. We are looking forward to your photo.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Good to see some new people Dawn,,Ann,macrae .sure there was someone else too.
> Dawn your shawl is very pretty .
> Linda ..a great start and loovely colour .
> Sue ...the book will occupy you and save your poorly finger .
> ...


Looking gorgeous Ann. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Toni Sorry I only did the small cowl so no help .


Oh, but it would, if you could. Do you remember - did the amount of yarn work out correctly for you? Or the numbers of beads? It is these kinds of things that are helpful when passing on the pattern. No worries, if you don't have the info. Thank you for thinking of me. 

Has anyone ever mentioned that you, Lace Partiers, are the best?!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> A couple of freebies that I don't think have been posted previously, the first is by Heidi Nuck, the same designer of the socks for Bev's KAL
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/p-sherman-42-wallaby-way-sydney
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, I do hope your poor dog feels better today. Enjoy your day.


I hope so too Sue. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Your SW is coming along great but I really like that yellow lace scarf. Collectively we don't seem to do that much with yellow but this one really strikes me for its lightness and summery feel. and goodness knows we need to feel some of that right now.


I agree.... Pam's SW looks great!! so does AnnMKats! I like how this is starting... and I agree the yellow's are really drawing my eye lately.. I need to get some and do something with it.. 

Pam I have had my February clue done since the first week also.. I am now working on March's clue.. If I could ever figure these patterns out with out having to frog any I'd be much happier... it took me a hour to get the first row to come out right!!!  but after that it was a breeze.. I made it to row 13 before I had to quit... I do hope to get the rest of the first repeat done today..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Is this a new possibility for an LP?


It sure sounds like it to me! Who is up for leading it?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev/Pam--thank you for comment on the eyelash shawl. It really feels like mouton--remember those coats?


I think your eyelash shawl turned out great!!! When I was talking about making a bear out of it.. I thought the eyelash part was more like 3 inches long... this doesn't really show how long the eyelash is but it made such a beautiful shawl... and I can see she loves it


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Aww poor little dog .Hope he is picking up .
> Taken a few pics but am not very good at it .


Looks gorgeous Ann. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is going to be one special baby gift, Ros!!! Have fun!

We are down in the single digits temperature-wise again today with blue sky and sunshine, and forcasted to be in the 50's and 60's F next week. Go figure!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> One little crocus. Maybe spring is nearly here. It would be nice.
> 
> Sue


Very pretty Sue. 💞

p 16


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's not only the newbies that can have difficulty with the abbreviations, Dodie- I often forget, because I am seldom doing the same thing at the same time- partly because of our differing seasons! Like at present I am making a pair of gloves for up-coming winter, because it is small enough not to become oppressive in the still hot afternoons


I'd love to know what glove pattern you are doing?? I am feeling a tug to do some..LOL This is the first winter in a long time that gloves are needed... I have been wearing my CAF mits over my dollar store gloves.. they look great!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is a darling little dress.... I'm so excited for you with all the new babies coming!! We gave Mom 4 in a 4 month span... then another one the next year.. she was in 'Seventh Heaven'  

Our weather has been crazy!! yesterday I woke up to 62(f) then by the end of the first hour it had dropped 10 degrees and the wind was blowing then the rain came.. then the sun came out and it was beautiful by noon  just crazy.. we are to get another one and I am thinking it came during the night.. we saw the clouds building at dinner last night... Hubby is all into these 'Taco Tuesdays' lucky for me I can eat just one..LOL they are big but I think they use way too much chili powder.. 
Today is much more calm out there at least right now..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


This is so simple and cute. I really like what you've done. And I like the color combo.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Got it! Thank you!!! I will let you know if I have any more questions. :thumbup: Thank you so much for digging this back up.


Toni I am terrible.. I kept meaning to tell you I followed your pattern with out any variances so my counts are all the same as yours... give or take.. LOL I am still planning on taking out my bind off and do it a bit tighter.. but it is a great size and went very quickly...

I would like to learn more about the 'apps' too.. I am so far from learning all this 'IT' stuff.. it boggles my mind.. but I am trying.. It took me far too long to get my email set up on my Kindle.. but at least now I can access patterns from it.. with out having to type in the address.. which still takes me forever.. I am doing the Bon off the Kindle because I am not good at following directions..LOL it is much easier than running back and forth to the computer! Now if I could just hook up the printer to the Kindle and get some ink!! I'd be set!


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

I would be lost without my Knit Companion, especially for lace! But my husband does joke about me carrying my iPad around from room to room. I think he feels left out. 



britgirl said:


> We had a very interesting talk last night at my Knitting Guild meeting about IOS and Android knitting apps, many of which I had not heard, but certainly will look into. I have KnitCompaninion already, although i have not used it for several months. Unfortunately, whilst knitting at the same time, I did not get all the names down correctly, but I think we will be emailed a list at a later date. A couple I found interesting were Knitting Chart Maker, which does as the name implies, StashBot, iKnit Needlesizer (you can measure your needle size on your iPad (not sure if it works on your phone too)) and Stash2Go. I think the latter is designed to work with Ravelry. A couple of others are Fitsy and Wooly. I think when I have time I will try and check them out in detail. Sometimes I think I am really ignorant as to what is out there!
> 
> Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

So it looks like March has come in like a lion... fingers crossed it goes out like a lamb! as promised 

All caught up.. just a few moments until I have to get off of here and get ready for work.. I think I have time for half a cup of coffee and check my messages on FB  

Have a great day all.... So good to see you Ros.. I do hope you are feeling much better..


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Dawn. 💞


Thanks, RosD!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This was my SW after finishing Chart 2. I was stretching it out when I noticed a loose stitch. Fortunately it didn't affect the later rows, so I think maybe I didn't catch in one of the stitches in a k3tog. I have secured it with a marker and will fix it when I am finished.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- that is the same problem I've been having with my tablecloth. I find that with so many stitches on the needles, I sometimes miss the loop when the stitches are crowded. Once I discovered the problem, I've been extremely careful, but I do have one stitch close to the beginning that I'll have to catch up later. SW looking good. Am enjoying watching.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pam ..Two good starts .Now to next clue of scarf!


Thank you, Ann.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh and alpaca too - lovely. I have never used any Cascade yarn though I think they are beginning to be available over here.


Thank you, Linda.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Pam. Yes, I should be able to fix it. At least I didn't have to rip it out at all.
> 
> Sue


Thank goodness for that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I agree.... Pam's SW looks great!! so does AnnMKats! I like how this is starting... and I agree the yellow's are really drawing my eye lately.. I need to get some and do something with it..
> 
> Pam I have had my February clue done since the first week also.. I am now working on March's clue.. If I could ever figure these patterns out with out having to frog any I'd be much happier... it took me a hour to get the first row to come out right!!!  but after that it was a breeze.. I made it to row 13 before I had to quit... I do hope to get the rest of the first repeat done today..


Thank you, Ronie! I hope to work on my March clue today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Got it! Thank you!!! I will let you know if I have any more questions. :thumbup: Thank you so much for digging this back up.


You're welcome! I made a project page for it on Ravelry yesterday, too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


Lovely  I like the color combination.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looks gorgeous Linda, I love the colour. 💞


Thank you, Ros. Are you fully recovered now?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you found the dropped stitch quickly Sue. They can be pesky little guys.

Welcome back Ros, hope you are all better now.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I have made the cake. Wish I was more expert at this - it would be easier to knit a cake.  

But I don't think a 2 year old will be picky and it is done with lots of love.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely to see you here again, Ros :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant and the love ingredient is the most important part :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Well I have made the cake. Wish I was more expert at this - it would be easier to knit a cake.
> 
> But I don't think a 2 year old will be picky and it is done with lots of love.


Linda -- that is charming and will be hugely loved. Great job!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, and I am not terrified of frogging or ripping like I once was. Have learned a lot these past few years.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Finding those errant stitches can be a shock when not expected but isn't it great that we have the skills to create fixes without having to frog.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Linda. I am sure your GS will love the Happy Pirate, that his GM made.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Well I have made the cake. Wish I was more expert at this - it would be easier to knit a cake.
> 
> But I don't think a 2 year old will be picky and it is done with lots of love.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Brilliant and the love ingredient is the most important part :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I went looking at one of the apps I mentioned earlier, and finished up here at this Ravelry site. I must confess I have not explored Ravelry, but thought this was interesting, giving some info about apps as they relate to Ravelry.

http://www.ravelry.com/about/apps

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, I am glad you liked the seed head photo. 

Thanks, Toni. I really like the Peanut Warmer pattern also. I have considered doing a little lace in one of the color stipes. Just some yo's.  

Linda, that cake is AWESOME!! I love it. You did such a good job of it. 

Thanks, Ronie.  re:sweater/dress. 

Thanks, Belle and Melanie, it's a sweet little pattern.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I went looking at one of the apps I mentioned earlier, and finished up here at this Ravelry site. I must confess I have not explored Ravelry, but thought this was interesting, giving some info about apps as they relate to Ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/about/apps
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, that is a wealth of information!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--great cake. I am sure it will be loved and eaten, to boot. 

Cascade yarns are very nice--everyone that I ever used.

Toni--thanks for the comment on the eyelash shawl. Interesting that you saw ruffles. I think you were seeing the soft drape of the fabric.

Ronie--the eyelash is only about 5/8" long and creates this dense fabric that has a good sheen to show off all the subtle colors.

Forgot who sent the Ravelry App link but thank you. Need to go read/study it.

Temps here are comfortable in the 40's but the wind blows up wickedly. They called for 40 MPH wind: the good thing about it will be quicker evaporation of the ground which means a dryer basement for me.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ...what a magnificent cake .Cascade yarn ...I have used it and bought it from Wool Warehouse who are quick posting out 
Tigerdee ...any knitting to show ?
Sue ..I am quite relieved I didn't join this as it sounds rather complex.your doggie seems to be healing .
Dawn...poor DH thinks the i pad is getting too much attention.
Tanya..I have often said that if I was young I would dye my hair bright pink .seems your neighbour might have a lot in common with me .Have you any advice about making nails stronger ? Mine break and split and look awful.
You seem such a fountain of knowledge .


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Well I have made the cake. Wish I was more expert at this - it would be easier to knit a cake.
> 
> But I don't think a 2 year old will be picky and it is done with lots of love.


A happy pirate!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, our doggie is much better now.

I have a similar problem with my nails splitting, but only if I use nail polish, which is very rarely, as within a couple of weeks this problem manifests itself. You would think I would have learned by now to avoid it, but sometimes you want your nails to look special.

Sue


annweb said:


> Linda ...what a magnificent cake .Cascade yarn ...I have used it and bought it from Wool Warehouse who are quick posting out
> Tigerdee ...any knitting to show ?
> Sue ..I am quite relieved I didn't join this as it sounds rather complex.your doggie seems to be healing .
> Dawn...poor DH thinks the i pad is getting too much attention.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well I have made the cake. Wish I was more expert at this - it would be easier to knit a cake.
> 
> But I don't think a 2 year old will be picky and it is done with lots of love.


That is a wonderful cake, Linda! I'm sure he'll be very pleased with it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely to see you here again, Ros :thumbup:


Ditto from me, Ros!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry Ros meant to say it is good to see you well enough to post .
Here is the latest clue finished on my BON .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, a very pretty BON :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments on the cake - I'm so looking forward to his birthday though we may have to sing Happy Birthday multiple times while he conducts. He loves all birthdays.

Ann your BON is lovely. I haven't heard of Wool Warehouse but will definitely look them up.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, what a lovely BON. Looks great. I see I had better get over there and get the next clue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann--

Nail health is a reflection of inner health so the solution really has to be one that builds health constitutionally. I can say that as we get older our body does not process nutrients as efficiently as when we are young and nails may be a symptom of this loss of efficiency. So a serious look at what is being eaten, the quality of what is being eaten along with a review of chemicals in your life which are here in ever increasing amounts. That said, here are 2 web sites with a variety of suggestions for both diet, as well as topical recipes. The B vitamin Biotin seems very important. Minerals also are very important for nails. Silica for example as well as magnesium, manganese, boron and zinc. These are the same ones essential for bone health. And generally adequate Vit D, Vit C, healthy gut bacteria, so propbiotics. Of course, I always look to homeopathy for sound constitutional health, and that is something you have easily available to you in the UK. See what you think of the info below:

http://naturalnailcarerecipes.homestead.com/strongnails.html

http://www.holisticallyhaute.com/2015/06/beauty-enhancing-nutrients-in-diet.html


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry Ros meant to say it is good to see you well enough to post .
> Here is the latest clue finished on my BON .


Love your Bon. Best color in the world.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--good to see you back with us and hoping you are feeling well.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Dodie-- When in Japan you didn't see any knitting? Judging from online, the Japanese do a lot of knitting and some wonderful unique styles and stitches.


Okinawa is in the South China Sea in the Ryukyu Island chain which is very tropical, we were able to swim in the ocean all year long.

There was one yarn shop (in Naha, the only city in Okinawa) that carried beautiful yarns. I bought some and tried to make a sweater but bugs of some kind got into it and ate a lot ofit. After that I decided to wait until we got back to the states to do any knitting. It was very disheartening.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I finished off one of my baby sweaters. This one is for another little girl. I did short sleeves. I was not sure of having enough yarn and I wanted to get them done.  I still have one more and also a vest for another baby just born and my DIL will be having a baby in April. Busy, busy, busy.


Bev, the sweater is darling. The little girl will never want to take it off.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This was my SW after finishing Chart 2. I was stretching it out when I noticed a loose stitch. Fortunately it didn't affect the later rows, so I think maybe I didn't catch in one of the stitches in a k3tog. I have secured it with a marker and will fix it when I am finished. Sue


It really looks great. What size needle are you using. I went down to a US 0 and decided it was too tight so I went back up to a size 2 and it's looking much better. Of course that put me behind so I'm in the middle of Chart 1. I'm using the cream/gold (?) color with the metallic that I got from ColourMart. It's really lovely yarn.

The Uhura is happily getting blocked. I like what I did with the beads, although it was very time consuming. I took pictures of it yesterday, but can't get them up on the forum here. I think it's because of the Windows10 that we're running. I think we have an older computer that still works and when my DH gets home tonight, I'm going to see for sure. If I'm right, I will try again to get the pics up.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Well I have made the cake. Wish I was more expert at this - it would be easier to knit a cake.
> 
> But I don't think a 2 year old will be picky and it is done with lots of love.


Linda, the pirate cake is absolutely darling. I'm sure your gs will love it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I haven't welcomed all the new people, I don't think. Welcome! This is a great bunch of ladies and we do have a lot of fun.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ann--
> 
> Nail health is a reflection of inner health so the solution really has to be one that builds health constitutionally. I can say that as we get older our body does not process nutrients as efficiently as when we are young and nails may be a symptom of this loss of efficiency. So a serious look at what is being eaten, the quality of what is being eaten along with a review of chemicals in your life which are here in ever increasing amounts. That said, here are 2 web sites with a variety of suggestions for both diet, as well as topical recipes. The B vitamin Biotin seems very important. Minerals also are very important for nails. Silica for example as well as magnesium, manganese, boron and zinc. These are the same ones essential for bone health. And generally adequate Vit D, Vit C, healthy gut bacteria, so propbiotics. Of course, I always look to homeopathy for sound constitutional health, and that is something you have easily available to you in the UK. See what you think of the info below:
> 
> ...


One thing that MAY help...and you won't taste one of the ingredients --> Green Goddess salad dressing. You can put little bits of Blue cheese in your salad too. With the Green Goddess you won't have the sharp flavor of the cheese.

The Real Lea & Perrin's W-sauce and Green Goddess both have anchovy in them. Like some oriental food dishes with fish sauce...it is an accent that makes for better flavor. I have one bottle (of 2) that I've opened and have enjoyed immensely. Essentially I'm on my 2nd bottle of Green Goddess...been awhile since I've had it last. FOND memories!



britgirl said:


> Probably more a lack of time. Sometimes it is hard enough to keep up with LP. Don't know that I think of myself as pre-IT generation. I actually got my Associate's degree in Information Systems Technology in 2001. I even took apart and put back together a computer once. However, I realized that things just change too quickly in the IT world and there was no way, at my age, that I could keep up. Now had I been fifty years younger, it might have been a different story.


Compared to the main-boards that existed with MS-Dos and early MS Windows version...the separated-from-front power supplies and towers are MUCH friendlier! The main reason this current computer worked is I'd already donated blood to the unpacking of the previous computer parts. No joke...I'm bleeding at least once when I build a totally NEW computer.


tamarque said:


> I, too, would like to know more about those programs. Looked as at a few online but none struck me as easy or ??? Maybe it is just my resistance to learning new technology. I am most interested in figuring out how to upload a picture into a knitting graph.


I find it MUCH easier to work with Corel Word Perfect graphics...the Open Office Drawing program I need a LOT more practice with. Both have the grid I can see...but only the Excel-like program generates an accurate square for the symbols needed. Only in the word processing program is it possible to add non-math purposed symbols to each of the squares.


tamarque said:


> Is this a new possibility for an LP?


I'd started to think of this prior to my surgeries in late 2014...and I didn't know where to limit myself. Tatting at least has only two possible tools (not counting the cro-tat instrument of torture).


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> LOL!!!! So true! But would it scare them away?


Yes, I'm afraid it would scare them away, Toni. I liked Lace Partiers that someone wrote today. That's very much what we do and there are so many lovely pictures all the time.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I went looking at one of the apps I mentioned earlier, and finished up here at this Ravelry site. I must confess I have not explored Ravelry, but thought this was interesting, giving some info about apps as they relate to Ravelry.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/about/apps
> 
> Sue


I was really sorry to see that there was nothing for the Kindle in these apps. They all seem to be for Apples or Androids. I checked Amazon and there was one for knitting and crochet. I didn't explore it much and so I'm not sure what it does.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Here is the latest clue finished on my BON .


Ann, your BON is looking great. I love the color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Ros, great to see you back here. Hope you are fully recovered now.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thanks Sue for the great start. My darling GD Keira-Lee has asked me to make some baby things for a friend of hers. I've finished another Shetland Shawl to start with and a little jumper. I just need to make some more things for the gift. You know the usual, beanies, booties, cardigans etc.....💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My longer needles just arrived, so hope that will help a little.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- that is the same problem I've been having with my tablecloth. I find that with so many stitches on the needles, I sometimes miss the loop when the stitches are crowded. Once I discovered the problem, I've been extremely careful, but I do have one stitch close to the beginning that I'll have to catch up later. SW looking good. Am enjoying watching.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ...Thank you so much .Like all the biotin foods except tuna ...not fond of fish .I have spells of banana guzzling but try not to overdose on potassium as son has warned me .
Thank you Karen .Not Sure if Green Goddess is something available here .
Sure I have argan oil here Have some oil from when I did a massage course and bought argan abroad .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, that looks good. I provably won't get to mine until later in the month.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sorry Ros meant to say it is good to see you well enough to post .
> Here is the latest clue finished on my BON .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie. I am using size 2. You are not behind. We are just going at our own pace. I started mine beforehand, so I had a little head start.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> It really looks great. What size needle are you using. I went down to a US 0 and decided it was too tight so I went back up to a size 2 and it's looking much better. Of course that put me behind so I'm in the middle of Chart 1. I'm using the cream/gold (?) color with the metallic that I got from ColourMart. It's really lovely yarn.
> 
> The Uhura is happily getting blocked. I like what I did with the beads, although it was very time consuming. I took pictures of it yesterday, but can't get them up on the forum here. I think it's because of the Windows10 that we're running. I think we have an older computer that still works and when my DH gets home tonight, I'm going to see for sure. If I'm right, I will try again to get the pics up.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Karen ..just seen I can make the dressing .I love blue cheese so no woorries eatingg it .
Must make a list of things to get .
Thanks to all who commented in BON 
You will do it very quickly Sue .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thank you Karen .Not Sure if Green Goddess is something available here.


http://allrecipes.com/recipe/16370/green-goddess-salad-dressing/
You may wish to wear gloves if you don't want the Anchovy on you...or just get the paste for the equivalent needed quantity. No chopping needed then.

I guarantee you won't taste the fish after 12-24 hours refrigeration once mixed. I'm saving the information into my recipe collection (printed out) for acquisition of the ingredients later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Okinawa is in the South China Sea in the Ryukyu Island chain which is very tropical, we were able to swim in the ocean all year long.
> 
> There was one yarn shop (in Naha, the only city in Okinawa) that carried beautiful yarns. I bought some and tried to make a sweater but bugs of some kind got into it and ate a lot ofit. After that I decided to wait until we got back to the states to do any knitting. It was very disheartening.


How frustrating to lose all that yarn and working with it. But the swimming year round sounds devine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...Thank you so much .Like all the biotin foods except tuna ...not fond of fish .I have spells of banana guzzling but try not to overdose on potassium as son has warned me .
> Thank you Karen .Not Sure if Green Goddess is something available here .
> Sure I have argan oil here Have some oil from when I did a massage course and bought argan abroad .


Ann--steering clear of tuna is very good. As one of the larger fish it is full of mercury, PCBs and goddess knows what other toxic elements from the polluted oceans. Better to get your Omega-3s from Krill oil in capsules. I use the Mercola product as they ensure it has been screened for pollutants.

Green Goddess dressing is easy to make. I used to make it from an old macrobitic recipe I had learned. A blender is needed. Toss in approx equal amounts of tamari soy, extra-virgin organic olive oil, and organic apple juice. Then a huge handful of something green like parsley. You can play with the proportions and other flavors like garlic, ginger, cumin, etc. The blender will froth it up a bit. I would only use the organic tamari soy as the general soy sauce sold is not real soy and made from unhealthy junk ingredients--just read the labels. Of course I speak from the American experience and do not know what is on the shelves of your stores. In my area, aside from several health food stores, supermarkets with 'health food' sections, we also have a supplier of locally made organic tamari soy which can be bought in bulk. Neat!

Go easy on the bananas as they really don't have a lot of potassium. If you look up potassium foods bananas are very close to the bottom. Another piece of food mythology we have been taught.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> http://allrecipes.com/recipe/16370/green-goddess-salad-dressing/
> You may wish to wear gloves if you don't want the Anchovy on you...or just get the paste for the equivalent needed quantity. No chopping needed then.
> 
> I guarantee you won't taste the fish after 12-24 hours refrigeration once mixed. I'm saving the information into my recipe collection (printed out) for acquisition of the ingredients later.


Nice that they call for Hellman's mayonnaise as opposed to the fake stuff. Personally I use Vegannaise made with Grapeseed Oil. A bit pricey, but not bad on sale and I am very stingy in using it.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Nice that they call for Hellman's mayonnaise as opposed to the fake stuff. Personally I use Vegannaise made with Grapeseed Oil. A bit pricey, but not bad on sale and I am very stingy in using it.


What matters is that you match the equivalent volume with your chosen mayonnaise. I've made several corn starch/arrowroot puddings with the recipe from my Hershey's cookbook...different flavorings. 1/3 cup is all you have to remember for the flavoring quantity. Little adjustment needed for the "base" ingredients of thickener, salt, sugar, Milk. If you DO add tapioca...remember to add more liquid!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What matters is that you match the equivalent volume with your chosen mayonnaise. I've made several corn starch/arrowroot puddings with the recipe from my Hershey's cookbook...different flavorings. 1/3 cup is all you have to remember for the flavoring quantity. Little adjustment needed for the "base" ingredients of thickener, salt, sugar, Milk. If you DO add tapioca...remember to add more liquid!


Thanx. Always important to know the equivalencies of ingredients.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, thanks for your kind comment on the baby sweater. 

Tanya, I will have to look into Vegannaise. I will not use the ones with soy oil in it. Grapeseed oil sounds great. And it's not like I use it tons. It would just be nice to have it now and then.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry Ros meant to say it is good to see you well enough to post .
> Here is the latest clue finished on my BON .


Looks great, Ann!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, thanks for your kind comment on the baby sweater.
> 
> Tanya, I will have to look into Vegannaise. I will not use the ones with soy oil in it. Grapeseed oil sounds great. And it's not like I use it tons. It would just be nice to have it now and then.


That's exactly how I use it. It comes in 2 or 3 different size jars usually someplace in the dairy cases of the health food stores.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

A bit off topic, but as I've been doing house chores today, I've been working on adapting a lace pattern for the use on the edge of the tablecloth. I just wet blocked the swatch in the photo and think I'm getting closer. I envision elongating the lozenge shape, doing 3 tiers of it with each tier being shorter. The "wedge" shape you see stuck off one side it a no go. Somehow I have to figure out how best to continue the increases that happen every other row. My original thought was to insert a wedge with the increases in it, but this one WON'T do. So more work to be done. At present the table cloth has increased to 126 stitches per segment (8 in all) and heading for 135 before I reach the edge of the table top surface. Comments are always welcome.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Well I have made the cake. Wish I was more expert at this - it would be easier to knit a cake.
> 
> But I don't think a 2 year old will be picky and it is done with lots of love.


I like your pirate cake!! its very cute


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann your BON looks great... I have half of mine done  

Belle I like it.. I would think the shorter at the top so it looks like it is trailing over the edge.. with the longest at the bottom.. it is just a thought. I would love to see the chart and play with this too.. just to see where the problem is..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni I am terrible.. I kept meaning to tell you I followed your pattern with out any variances so my counts are all the same as yours... give or take.. LOL I am still planning on taking out my bind off and do it a bit tighter.. but it is a great size and went very quickly...
> 
> Wonderful! Thank you, Ronie!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> A bit off topic, but as I've been doing house chores today, I've been working on adapting a lace pattern for the use on the edge of the tablecloth. I just wet blocked the swatch in the photo and think I'm getting closer. I envision elongating the lozenge shape, doing 3 tiers of it with each tier being shorter. The "wedge" shape you see stuck off one side it a no go. Somehow I have to figure out how best to continue the increases that happen every other row. My original thought was to insert a wedge with the increases in it, but this one WON'T do. So more work to be done. At present the table cloth has increased to 126 stitches per segment (8 in all) and heading for 135 before I reach the edge of the table top surface. Comments are always welcome.


Maybe make the lozenges more ovate in shape with the small end towards the center??? Are you using spines between the panels? If yes, then maybe eliminate them for the border to help make the increases easier (and thus no wedges)?? I am sure some one more experienced than me in design will come up with the perfect solution.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Toni - my Ravelry name is prozum.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How awful to have bugs get into your knitting. I would be discouraged too.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Okinawa is in the South China Sea in the Ryukyu Island chain which is very tropical, we were able to swim in the ocean all year long.
> 
> There was one yarn shop (in Naha, the only city in Okinawa) that carried beautiful yarns. I bought some and tried to make a sweater but bugs of some kind got into it and ate a lot ofit. After that I decided to wait until we got back to the states to do any knitting. It was very disheartening.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, when you started talking about Green Goddess, I thought you were talking about the Green Goddess on Breakfast TV, must have been in early 80s when we were living in UK,

Sue


annweb said:


> Tanya ...Thank you so much .Like all the biotin foods except tuna ...not fond of fish .I have spells of banana guzzling but try not to overdose on potassium as son has warned me .
> Thank you Karen .Not Sure if Green Goddess is something available here .
> Sure I have argan oil here Have some oil from when I did a massage course and bought argan abroad .


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I am trying to bring up my picture of the Uhura. My dh has worked for more than an hour trying to get it posted and nothing is working. We'll get it figured it out.

I don't know how we got the photos before, so we'll get them in again. I've asked Admin to help. The help topic didn't do it! I'll keep trying.

Belle, the sample looks really nice and it will probably look great on the tablecloth. I love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I am trying to bring up my picture of the Uhura. My dh has worked for more than an hour trying to get it posted and nothing is working. We'll get it figured it out.
> 
> I don't know how we got the photos before, so we'll get them in again. I've asked Admin to help. The help topic didn't do it! I'll keep trying.
> 
> Belle, the sample looks really nice and it will probably look great on the tablecloth. I love it.


Dodie--there is a woman here on KP who is available for tech help. I forget her name but someone else here may recall it.
Maybe do a search on KP for technical help.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that looks a very interesting pattern. It will be pretty :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I like your pirate cake!! its very cute


Thank you, Ronie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is a fantastic cake, Linda!!! Great job!!! I have never decorated a cake with fondant. He will love it!
> 
> p.28


Thank you, Toni. Just the top is fondant so that it will lift off because the boys aren't keen on it. The sides are buttercream coloured greeny blue for the sea. In the words of the little one the cake itself is "choc-it".


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ann, when you started talking about Green Goddess, I thought you were talking about the Green Goddess on Breakfast TV, must have been in early 80s when we were living in UK,
> 
> Sue


Oh yes. I remember her.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*Dodie*--> PM me to get my large file email information. I can receive photos and post them for you through the one I gave you or the other one you'll have to PM me about.

I have no problem with posting for others. I just can't keep up with the mad pattern enablers. :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I just can't keep up with the mad pattern enablers. :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Belle, I love your border. I am sure you will figure out what to do and how to make it work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Somebody posted this in today's Digest. Thought it looked very interesting.
Maybe possibility for a KAL later in the year?

This was the link to her post,

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-391949-1.html

And this is the link to the pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stitch-sampler-shawl

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just checking in to say hello...packing is coming along nicely...but trying not to rush...we have to start deciding what to leave out until the last minute.

Take care all...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I am trying to bring up my picture of the Uhura. My dh has worked for more than an hour trying to get it posted and nothing is working. We'll get it figured it out.
> 
> I don't know how we got the photos before, so we'll get them in again. I've asked Admin to help. The help topic didn't do it! I'll keep trying.
> 
> Belle, the sample looks really nice and it will probably look great on the tablecloth. I love it.


Dodie what picture program are you using? I use the one that comes with the computer but I don't think it is all that important... if you click 'Quote Reply' on this post you will see 3 boxes with the word 'Browse' written in them. Click on one and it will open your picture program. Then click on the picture you want to share and click open. Do you see next to 'Browse' were it says 'no file selected'? you will see that it has some kind of mumbo jumbo there (Karen knows that mumbo jumbo ) and then just click send... your picture will show.. *if you click 'Preview' you picture will disappear and you will have to start all over again :shock: :shock: :twisted: so don't click Preview it should be fixed or removed it has messed every person trying to share pictures up!!* I hope that helps.. if not you can always email them to me and I can try to post them for you..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Somebody posted this in today's Digest. Thought it looked very interesting.
> Maybe possibility for a KAL later in the year?
> 
> This was the link to her post,
> ...


cute pattern but what she showed in her pictures didn't show this pattern?? I wonder if it was folded under so it didn't show or if she posted the wrong pattern.. but the name is the same  its just probably how she folded it.. 

she did 2 in 12 days!! I'd call this a quick knit.. and in worsted weight it would grow very fast.. I am afraid I made hubby's scarf way too long but he will need it when the wind is blowing


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Belle I like it.. I would think the shorter at the top so it looks like it is trailing over the edge.. with the longest at the bottom....


I was thinking the same thing. It is going to be so pretty. Belle!



Miss Pam said:


> Toni - my Ravelry name is prozum.


Aaah, I knew that! Thank you for the reminder, Pam!!! :thumbup:



linda09 said:


> Thank you, Toni. Just the top is fondant so that it will lift off because the boys aren't keen on it. The sides are buttercream coloured greeny blue for the sea. In the words of the little one the cake itself is "choc-it".


Sweet! I bet he just loved his "choc-it" cake!!  I thought that I saw butter cream peaking out from the bottom, but wasn't sure if that was decoration on the edge of it. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Somebody posted this in today's Digest. Thought it looked very interesting.
> Maybe possibility for a KAL later in the year?
> 
> This was the link to her post,
> ...


Looked at several of this pattern's projects on Ravelry. It is intriguing as it takes on such different affects depending on the yarns used. It might make a great LP for us.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> cute pattern but what she showed in her pictures didn't show this pattern?? I wonder if it was folded under so it didn't show or if she posted the wrong pattern.. but the name is the same  its just probably how she folded it..
> 
> she did 2 in 12 days!! I'd call this a quick knit.. and in worsted weight it would grow very fast.. I am afraid I made hubby's scarf way too long but he will need it when the wind is blowing


Ronie--had to take a second and closer look as the Ravelry page did not seem to be the same as the KP picture. However, it is the same pattern. Just different yarns wt and colorways. Think about our Random Monet and how different ours were from each other.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Toni. I really like the Peanut Warmer pattern also. I have considered doing a little lace in one of the color stipes. Just some yo's.


You go, girl!!! That would be so cute!!! (Be sure to remember the decrease that needs to go with your increase - or your peanut warmer would have shoulders of a football player! :shock: -but you knew that already :thumbup: )



tamarque said:


> Toni--thanks for the comment on the eyelash shawl. Interesting that you saw ruffles. I think you were seeing the soft drape of the fabric.


It is a wonderfully soft drape. Nice job, Tanya!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I'm afraid it would scare them away, Toni. I liked Lace Partiers that someone wrote today. That's very much what we do and there are so many lovely pictures all the time.


And it is such a fun place to hang out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Tanya ...Thank you so much .Like all the biotin foods except tuna ...not fond of fish .I have spells of banana guzzling but try not to overdose on potassium as son has warned me .
> Thank you Karen .Not Sure if Green Goddess is something available here .
> Sure I have argan oil here Have some oil from when I did a massage course and bought argan abroad .


Ann, during the course of changing our eating habits, I have discovered that my fingernails are not splitting so much. I think the biggest change has been fewer carbs and much less sugar in my diet. We are eating healthier amounts of protein and vegetables instead, with much smaller amounts of carbs....just a thought to consider for you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Somebody posted this in today's Digest. Thought it looked very interesting.
> Maybe possibility for a KAL later in the year?
> 
> This was the link to her post,
> ...


It is already in my library! It is meant to be.  Who wants to lead it?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Just checking in to say hello...packing is coming along nicely...but trying not to rush...we have to start deciding what to leave out until the last minute.
> 
> Take care all...


You are moving right along with that packing. Way to go!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Somebody posted this in today's Digest. Thought it looked very interesting.
> Maybe possibility for a KAL later in the year?
> 
> This was the link to her post,
> ...


That does look interesting and I found I already have it in my Ravelry library.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ann, during the course of changing our eating habits, I have discovered that my fingernails are not splitting so much. I think the biggest change has been fewer carbs and much less sugar in my diet. We are eating healthier amounts of protein and vegetables instead, with much smaller amounts of carbs....just a thought to consider for you.


That's great to hear. Eating more veggies and better protein provides increased mineral content. Decreasing processed carbs and sugar (same thing really) removes inflamatories and overload of the immune system. Also improves gut bacteria which provide 75-85% of the immunity in our body. ETc, ETC, ETC


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ann, during the course of changing our eating habits, I have discovered that my fingernails are not splitting so much. I think the biggest change has been fewer carbs and much less sugar in my diet. We are eating healthier amounts of protein and vegetables instead, with much smaller amounts of carbs....just a thought to consider for you.


That's great to hear. Eating more veggies and better protein provides increased mineral content. Decreasing processed carbs and sugar (same thing really) removes inflamatories and overload of the immune system. Also improves gut bacteria which provide 75-85% of the immunity in our body. ETc, ETC, ETC


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We have given up bread with our meals and increased our veggies too... my nails have improved greatly.. if we do have bread we buy one of those little loafs that gets eaten in one meal and we usually grill it with EVOO and fresh grated Parmesan cheese.. a little of all of that goes a long way!! and most of our meat proteins are eaten on a bed of fresh greens... When we went out for our anniversary we were surprised how the 'meat' was the headliner in the meal.. we have not eaten large cuts of meat in a long time... even my chicken breasts I cut in half.. LOL but we enjoy eating this way and it has really helped with our health..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We have given up bread with our meals and increased our veggies too... my nails have improved greatly.. if we do have bread we buy one of those little loafs that gets eaten in one meal and we usually grill it with EVOO and fresh grated Parmesan cheese.. a little of all of that goes a long way!! and most of our meat proteins are eaten on a bed of fresh greens... When we went out for our anniversary we were surprised how the 'meat' was the headliner in the meal.. we have not eaten large cuts of meat in a long time... even my chicken breasts I cut in half.. LOL but we enjoy eating this way and it has really helped with our health..


good strategies. one that I read recently suggested having 1/2 your restaurant automatically put in a doggie bag when ordering. the idea is that when you have all this food on your plate you tend to eat more.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks to all of your for your comments. I'm 8 rows away from the tablecloth edge so in roughly 5-6 hours I can start the lace edging. Since last we talked, I've revamped the lace pattern, decided on the length graduation and redesigned the increase wedge.. I even hve an exact row count to completion. 

Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed that my math is correct and off we go..... Looks like 30-40 more hours of work and it should be off the needles. Guess I'm getting anxious at this point. Thanks again.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


Oh that is great!!! We should start seeing the sand hill cranes any time now. I always call them "bird butts" because that is all you see when they have their heads down which seems to be most of the time. I love to hear them flying over. It is more pronounced in the fall than the spring. Sometimes I can hear them 15 min or more before they appears over the crest of Hart Mountain. Just amazing birds. Thanks for sharing. This is very special.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I know what I SHOULD be eating but deviate somewhat ! Must try to be good .
Sue ..I never thought of GG but remember her .I like that stitch sampler shawl made in the colourful yans .The plain ones don't seem as pretty.I am going to look at the cost of the yarn for it .
Ronie ..will we get to see the long scarf? I like to place a long scarf across my body for extra warmth .
When eating out I think we generally feel we have to eat what is on the plate as we are paying for it .When I did Weight Watchers they emphasised that it was costing more for the meetings when doing that .


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


Wow, beautiful shot. We get blue heron and eagles where we live but my camera never seems to be nearby. I'll have to keep trying!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Belle. Are these sandhill cranes? The one was eating while the other was watching. After we were there awhile the watching one started dancing. I thought maybe he wanted to scare us away. He also squatted and raised his butt and fanned his feathers at us.

Thanks, Dawn.  I always regret it when I forget to take my camera. This morning we had to go home to get the camera and hope they would still be there when we got back.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We have given up bread with our meals and increased our veggies too... my nails have improved greatly.. if we do have bread we buy one of those little loafs that gets eaten in one meal and we usually grill it with EVOO and fresh grated Parmesan cheese.. a little of all of that goes a long way!! and most of our meat proteins are eaten on a bed of fresh greens... When we went out for our anniversary we were surprised how the 'meat' was the headliner in the meal.. we have not eaten large cuts of meat in a long time... even my chicken breasts I cut in half.. LOL but we enjoy eating this way and it has really helped with our health..


I've been trying to eat a Paleo diet for quite some time now--no dairy, no legumes, no grains, lots of veggies. It's helped tremendously with my digestive problems and when I was really sticking with it I lost a lot of weight. The only thing I find difficult to stay away from is wine, which has a lot of sugar and isn't good for you in a lot of ways. It's so good though. I should stay away from it--I've been known to make some horrible mistakes in my work in the evening while I'm KWI. That's enough to send me to knitting jail.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks to all of your for your comments. I'm 8 rows away from the tablecloth edge so in roughly 5-6 hours I can start the lace edging. Since last we talked, I've revamped the lace pattern, decided on the length graduation and redesigned the increase wedge.. I even hve an exact row count to completion.
> 
> Now I just need to keep my fingers crossed that my math is correct and off we go..... Looks like 30-40 more hours of work and it should be off the needles. Guess I'm getting anxious at this point. Thanks again.


My strategy for such anxiety, or antsyness, is to try and view the border as a new project. I am sure your numbers are perfect.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


What a wonderful sight!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


Great pics of the cranes. I don't think we get them around here. How fortunate you are.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


Awesome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a wonderful sight!!


I agree, Bev- glad they were still there when you got back.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like that border. I am sure that you will choose the doing that fits perfectly with the tablecloth.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> A bit off topic, but as I've been doing house chores today, I've been working on adapting a lace pattern for the use on the edge of the tablecloth. I just wet blocked the swatch in the photo and think I'm getting closer. I envision elongating the lozenge shape, doing 3 tiers of it with each tier being shorter. The "wedge" shape you see stuck off one side it a no go. Somehow I have to figure out how best to continue the increases that happen every other row. My original thought was to insert a wedge with the increases in it, but this one WON'T do. So more work to be done. At present the table cloth has increased to 126 stitches per segment (8 in all) and heading for 135 before I reach the edge of the table top surface. Comments are always welcome.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if it could not be before about September, as we have trips planned over the next few months and I don't want to get tied down then,

Sue


TLL said:


> It is already in my library! It is meant to be.  Who wants to lead it?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a great pic, Bev. How lucky that you were able to go home and get your camera and find them still there. They must have been waiting just for you.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--there is a woman here on KP who is available for tech help. I forget her name but someone else here may recall it.
> Maybe do a search on KP for technical help.


Tanya, I believe it's Jessica Jean. She does a lot of help and has put in the Help file how she does the picture insertions, but that didn't help dh at all. So I'm hoping that Admin will help. I just asked last night, so it may take awhile.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, I believe it's Jessica Jean. She does a lot of help and has put in the Help file how she does the picture insertions, but that didn't help dh at all. So I'm hoping that Admin will help. I just asked last night, so it may take awhile.


No, it is not Jessica Jean. This is a woman who has taken on this role officially. Her moniker is something like Prismatre??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I wouldn't mind if it could not be before about September, as we have trips planned over the next few months and I don't want to get tied down then,
> 
> Sue


Are you talking about the shawl/scarf you posted earlier today?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> *Dodie*--> PM me to get my large file email information. I can receive photos and post them for you through the one I gave you or the other one you'll have to PM me about.
> 
> I have no problem with posting for others. I just can't keep up with the mad pattern enablers. :twisted: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


That is so sweet of you Nancy. If I haven't deleted them from the email, I'll do it right now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes

Sue


tamarque said:


> Are you talking about the shawl/scarf you posted earlier today?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't she in the Workshop section?

Sue


tamarque said:


> No, it is not Jessica Jean. This is a woman who has taken on this role officially. Her moniker is something like Prismatre??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Isn't she in the Workshop section?
> 
> Sue


She may well be. I know Shirley works with her on tech issues and recommended that I do when I did my workshop last year.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes
> 
> Sue


if you don't want to lead this shawl LP, I might be interested in doing it. i like this project a lot.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That would be great by me. I just didn't want to commit hosting for a few months after doing two nearly back to back.

Sue


tamarque said:


> if you don't want to lead this shawl LP, I might be interested in doing it. i like this project a lot.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


Sandies!! (sandhill cranes)


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Jessica Jean is a wealth of knitting knowledge. Don't know about her KP technical skills but she has knitted just about everything.

Good luck Belle!

If anyone sees a slightly taller crane, all white with a red bit on the head and black wing tips (only seen when flying) then you are lucky indeed. Those would be whooping cranes. There are only about 600 left but this is up from less than 20 around WWII. Conservation efforts to keep the population alive and have access to wetlands has been difficult but worthwhile to see these magnificent birds.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That would be great by me. I just didn't want to commit hosting for a few months after doing two nearly back to back.
> 
> Sue


Okay, I will do it. I am doing a miter square workshop for Shirley's section in June I think, so this Fall timing would be fine.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks.
Sue


tamarque said:


> Okay, I will do it. I am doing a miter square workshop for Shirley's section in June I think, so this Fall timing would be fine.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going to try again. It didn't work, so I sent it to your email address, Karen. Thank you so much for the help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Jessica Jean is a wealth of knitting knowledge. Don't know about her KP technical skills but she has knitted just about everything.
> 
> Good luck Belle!
> 
> If anyone sees a slightly taller crane, all white with a red bit on the head and black wing tips (only seen when flying) then you are lucky indeed. Those would be whooping cranes. There are only about 600 left but this is up from less than 20 around WWII. Conservation efforts to keep the population alive and have access to wetlands has been difficult but worthwhile to see these magnificent birds.


Yes, JJ is a very well rounded and proficient knitter and pretty generous with her sharing what she knows. She is also very good at explaining.

Those whooping cranes are special. Wonderful at how they have been getting brought back from extinction but I think still a long ways to go.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> How frustrating to lose all that yarn and working with it. But the swimming year round sounds devine.


We did a lot of scuba diving, also. My life has been full of adventure! I have been blessed.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your comments on the sandhill cranes. I was so tickled to get them. The picture would have been better if it hadn't been snowing. But getting him with his wings open, was very cool.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Somebody posted this in today's Digest. Thought it looked very interesting.
> Maybe possibility for a KAL later in the year?
> 
> This was the link to her post,
> ...


This is really pretty. I may have to buy some more yarn for it. And I won't sponsor it as I'll be sponsoring the shawl pattern that I found. After I finish SW which, as always, will take me longer than anyone else!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Let me try one more thing!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> Let me try one more thing!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going to try one more time. This is getting embarrassing!

I did it!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm going to take it off the blocking pads now and try to find a place to hang it to get another picture of it.

Thank you so much, Ronie. Your message helped more than anything. Now I won't feel like such a dummy from now on.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


What a beautiful picture. We've seen a lot of ducks and geese flying over, but no cranes or herons yet. They're probably here and I've just not been in the right place to see them. There also may be some at the Siletz river inlet that has a very large area of shallow water and lots of birds. I'll see if I can get a picture or two either on the way up or on the way back home.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Zibbiedawn said:


> Wow, beautiful shot. We get blue heron and eagles where we live but my camera never seems to be nearby. I'll have to keep trying!


We have eagles here also. For some reason my dh sees them all the time and I have just seen one. In 22 years that's pretty bad, but I generally have my head in a book when we go somewhere as I really don't like the way he drives! He just dives very fast. He has calmed down a lot lately and I'm wondering if he happened to get a speeding ticket that he's not told me about. Hard to tell!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, Dodie. Glad you were able to,post the pic.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> I'm going to try one more time. This is getting embarrassing!
> 
> I did it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dodie.  Spring is on it's way. Love to see some pics from you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is Clue 7 of Winter, just finished in time for the final clue on Saturday. now I can concentrate on SW, after knitting on WFR whilst watching the News in a few minutes. Now I feel like I am making progress.

Sue


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Belle. Are these sandhill cranes? The one was eating while the other was watching. After we were there awhile the watching one started dancing. I thought maybe he wanted to scare us away. He also squatted and raised his butt and fanned his feathers at us.


I wonder if he may have been doing a mating dance to try and entice the female. I know with many species of birds that's how they decide who to mate with.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely to catch that shot Bev. What a pity it snowed .Perhaps,they will be there many more times waiting for you.
Good Uhura Dodie .You did it ....the picture but no need to be embarrassed .Who knows everything ?not only do we learn more about knitting but other things too.
Agree JJ is a mine of information .What she doesn't know isn't worth knowing as far as knitting goes .Having said that there are people here like that too and so generous in their comments and time .
Went mad and ordered the yarn for that shawl Sue posted .I must do100 lines .....did you get that as a punishment at school .....I must stop buying yarn and needles .I also ordered another pair of Knit Pro carbonz as I really like them .
.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Back home today and busy with doing the laundry and food shopping! 
So now I finally get a chance to catch up. 

Love your start to the Spring woods shawl Sue.

Julie, hope we get to see the gloves you are working on. 

The Trevi shawl pattern is lovely Barbara. Would love to see progress pictures when you can.

Glad the strawberries were found,Sue.  

Nice Sycamore seed picture Bev. It is such a mellow color. 

Debbie, your yarn for the SW shawl sounds like a good choice. I can just see the dh look as you rummage around for the right needles. Hope you can show a picture of the yarn. 

DFL, sounds like you are making quick progress with your packing. I have used sockit2 me's pattern too. Are you using the 12 inch circulars? 
6


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..lovely .You are really getting through your projects .Think I was writing when you posted .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your Winter is looking good. I actually think of spring when I look at it, because of the color of the yarn and the beads.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 7 of Winter, just finished in time for the final clue on Saturday. now I can concentrate on SW, after knitting on WFR whilst watching the News in a few minutes. Now I feel like I am making progress.
> 
> Sue


That looks lovely, Sue.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, I forgot to mention your Uhura. It is amazing. Looks so good. 

Thanks, Ann, on the cranes.

Thanks, Caryn, on the sycamore seed.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Would anyone in The Ravelry group please contact Staaarkatt if you are able to direct her to LP .I have told her to join KP but am uncertain about getting her to this part .She wants to learn to tatt .
Sorry to interrupt this thread but know someone will help her .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hip hip hooray Caryn is safely back .Hope you enjoyed the fine weather .


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm going to try one more time. This is getting embarrassing!
> 
> I did it!


Congrats!!! Not only for a gorgeous piece but also conquering the photo challenge. I think you've graduated. Now we expect lots and lots of pictures.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm going to try one more time. This is getting embarrassing!
> 
> I did it!


It worked and it's absolutely beautiful, Dodie!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, look it, look it!! See what I got this morning!! We were driving home from our cleaning past a corn field where we have seen cranes this last week. Gary took me home to get my camera and this is the best one I got.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, winter clue 7 looks super. I love the color of your beads - perfect with that yarn. 

Ronie, sounds like your DH's scarf is coming along well. Looking foward to seeing it. 

Welcome Zibbiedawn. Your Air shawl is so beautiful. It is so light and "airy" in that color. 

Welcome Ann too. Thanks for the provisional cast on link. I have saved it to check out later. 

Sue, I hope your finger is healing. I have done that too and it is painful. 

Beautiful start on SW shawl Linda. That yarn really is seriously gorgeous! 

Ooh Sue, what a nice mailman you have. Lovely yarn, great reading and a fun puzzle- should keep you busy for awhile
10


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm going to try one more time. This is getting embarrassing!
> 
> I did it!


well done (posting pic) and lovely work.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 7 of Winter, just finished in time for the final clue on Saturday. now I can concentrate on SW, after knitting on WFR whilst watching the News in a few minutes. Now I feel like I am making progress.
> 
> Sue


It is gorgeous, Sue. I've just finished chart 2 of SW and clue 8 of FG is done. I have a sweater pattern calling to me - will have to cast on very soon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Lovely to catch that shot Bev. What a pity it snowed .Perhaps,they will be there many more times waiting for you.
> Good Uhura Dodie .You did it ....the picture but no need to be embarrassed .Who knows everything ?not only do we learn more about knitting but other things too.
> Agree JJ is a mine of information .What she doesn't know isn't worth knowing as far as knitting goes .Having said that there are people here like that too and so generous in their comments and time .
> Went mad and ordered the yarn for that shawl Sue posted .I must do100 lines .....did you get that as a punishment at school .....I must stop buying yarn and needles .I also ordered another pair of Knit Pro carbonz as I really like them .
> .


I've taken to the karbonz too and I've also bought a couple of Knitpro Zing. I like the colour coding and the colours are useful as a contrast with dark yarns.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Linda, winter clue 7 looks super. I love the color of your beads - perfect with that yarn.
> 
> Ronie, sounds like your DH's scarf is coming along well. Looking foward to seeing it.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you, Caryn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Belle. Are these sandhill cranes? The one was eating while the other was watching. After we were there awhile the watching one started dancing. I thought maybe he wanted to scare us away. He also squatted and raised his butt and fanned his feathers at us.
> 
> Thanks, Dawn.  I always regret it when I forget to take my camera. This morning we had to go home to get the camera and hope they would still be there when we got back.


Oh, Bev! He was showing off! Spring is in the air and he wanted to impress his honey!  How cool that you got to see it.  Great photo!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So, do I understand this correctly: Tanya is going to host a LP leading us on a merry adventure with this pattern - http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stitch-sampler-shawl And she would like to do that in the fall sometime? Do you have dates? (Maybe I should catch up our calendar and post dates for you to pick. I will do that shortly.)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Toni, I did the small pattern of forest paths, just as written, without beads. I used the size needle you suggested, but I used worsted weight wool. It turned out to be 22x11. Feel free to use my ravelry pictures if you want. I am rimala on ravelry. 

Ann, your FG looks super. 

I also played with the maple tree seeds by sticking them on my nose. We also threw them in the air and watched them twirl down. Interesting that the sycamore in England, Scotland, is related to the maple here! 

Sue, hope your dog has recovered from his tooth surgery. Mine are not their peppy self after being at the kennel. They seem to be exhausted. 

Ann, I love your Voodoo shawl. You really got those points looking like they are dripping! Well done. Nice yarn purchases too. 
15


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ann, I just sent a message and link to us to StaarrKatt on ravelry. 

Thank you, Caryn!!! I appreciate your information and support!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Oh, Bev! He was showing off! Spring is in the air and he wanted to impress his honey!  How cool that you got to see it.  Great photo!!!


 It was very cool.

Here's a link with an article that is a good read. I think the sheep in the article are the ones that Norma told us about.

http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-long/no-wool-no-vikings


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

This is what our LP schedule is looking like as of today:

Feb 28 - Mar 13 britgirl/Sue is hosting Spring Wood Shawl KAL

Mar 13 - 27 Amigurumi (formerly VintageCrochet/Watercolour) is hosting

Mar 27 - April 10 eshlemania/Bev will be hosting the Earl.Gray.Hot sock pattern

April 10 - 24 Kaixixang/Karen is teaching tatting

April 24 - May 8 We will need a host and probably be ready for catching up on WIP's.  

May 8 - 22

May 22 - June 5 WIPs?

June 5 - 19

June 19 - July 3 WIPs?

July 3 - 17

July 17 - 31 WIPs?

July 31 - Aug 14

Aug 14 - 28 WIPs?

Aug 28 - Sept 11

Sept 11 - 25 WIPs?

Sept 25 - Oct 9

Oct 9 - 23 WIPs?

For a while we were doing WIP's every other LP, and chattering about whatever we want to chatter about. This was to take the pressure off of feeling like you/someone had to teach or have a specific topic. We really don't need either, just someone to start that LP. 

We have been quite busy with projects lately. 

When/If you decide you would like to host, just let me know and I will get you on the calendar.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm going to try one more time. This is getting embarrassing!
> 
> I did it!


Uhura has taken flight!! Very pretty.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome home Caryn 

Nice to be making progress Sue.

Good luck with your class Tanya.

Toni, I can do a travelogue with one of the WIP weeks if anyone wants to 'see' France, England (castle pics mostly), or New Zealand. 

Making slow but steady progress on Urquhart's final clue although I am making modifications. Many of the MKAL members are adding extras to the last clue. Funny side note, the color at work is vastly different than the color at home. I need to find out what Kelvin the bulbs in work, lol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I wonder if he may have been doing a mating dance to try and entice the female. I know with many species of birds that's how they decide who to mate with.


That was my thought, too, Dodie. Birds and animals are fascinating with their communications and mating rituals


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

AnnMKatz, such a great start on SW. Love the red. 

Tanya, the eyelash shawl is so perfect on your friend! You did a great job with it. The colors blended so well and it looks so snuggly! Love your neighbors socks as well!

Pam good progress on SW. Can see the leaves so well. Your golden BON is looking super too. 

Bev, the baby sweater is adorable. Love the colors on this one. 

Nice progress Sue. The leaves are really showing now. Glad you were able to catch that stitch. 

Julie, so glad for you that the weather is cooling off a bit. Before you know it you will be able to get back to your Guernsey. 

Ros, so glad you are feeling better and sounds like you have quite a few knitting projects going on to keep you busy!
25


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam good progress on SW. Can see the leaves so well. Your golden BON is looking super too.


Thank you, Caryn. I finished my March clue of BON last night.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, great progress on your BON.

Linda, thanks. re:cranes

Thanks, Caryn. re:baby sweater

off to knit


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, great progress on your BON.
> 
> Linda, thanks. re:cranes
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev! Hsppy knitting.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Linda, the birthday cake came out so so cute. Bet the little one loved it. 

Sue, thanks for the app information. I always want to use them an even download some, but then never take the tie to figure out how to use them correctly. 

Ann your March Bon pattern is looking great. Love your yarn color. You do get these new clues done quickly!

Wonderful ideas for the lace edging Belle. You are so good at figuring how to make your designs come together. I am sure you will figure it out perfectly and it will turn out beautiful! 
31


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> This is what our LP schedule is looking like as of today:
> 
> Feb 28 - Mar 13 britgirl/Sue is hosting Spring Wood Shawl KAL
> 
> ...


Tanya, I'm willing to lead the LP with the Haruni shawl in either June or July.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I also downloaded that sampler stitch scarf pattern and have it in my library. I wonder if you can choose from a variety of stitches. I didn't look closely at the pattern.

Wonderful picture of the crane taking flight Bev. Love the black tips on his wings. 

So glad you got the picture to post Dodie. A very beautiful Uhura!! Your beading is wonderful. 

Sue, Great that you got clue 7 done on Winter already. It looks great. I still have to start mine, but it's not too many rows on the small.

Ann, I really did enjoy the warmer weather and getting to walk on the beach, as well as see my parents. 

Thanks for the welcome home Melanie. I did have to adjust back to the 30 F after the perfect 70s down in FL. But it is good to be home again and have the dogs back. 
Good progress on your shawl. Sounds like you are almost done. 
Love picture travelogues! 

Pam, the March clue looks great too. Glad I have the whole month to do mine!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pam, the March clue looks great too. Glad I have the whole month to do mine!


Thank you, Caryn.  I hope you had a wonderful away time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn.  Glad you traveled safely. Hope it was a great time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> This is what our LP schedule is looking like as of today:
> 
> Feb 28 - Mar 13 britgirl/Sue is hosting Spring Wood Shawl KAL
> 
> ...


Just this afternoon committed to lead the scarf/stole LP that Sue posted earlier--It is the stitch sampler one. Put me in for Sept date--doesn't matter which one at the moment.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that article on the Viking culture and wool is great. Just finished reading it and will save in files. Fascinating that they made the square sails with wool.

Dodie--well worth the wait to see your Uhura. It is beautiful. Love those points. Hopefully next pictures will be easier to upload. But you know practice makes perfect, so send us some more soon.

Caryn--glad the trip to warmth was good and that you are home safe. It always feels good to come back your own space.

Thanks for your kind comment on the eyelash shawl.

My eyes and brain are fried and I cannot recall half of what I wanted to share my appreciation, but everyone's work is going so well. Finished the most bizarre slippers this evening. Will post tomorrow.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Toni, I can do a travelogue with one of the WIP weeks if anyone wants to 'see' France, England (castle pics mostly), or New Zealand.


*Melanie*, That would be amazing!!! I love to visit other countries and castles!!! Which dates would you like? 



Miss Pam said:


> I finished my March clue of BON last night.


It is beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just this afternoon committed to lead the scarf/stole LP that Sue posted earlier--It is the stitch sampler one. Put me in for Sept date--doesn't matter which one at the moment.


*Tanya*, How about Sept 25 - Oct 9? Or would Aug 28 - Sept 11 work better for you? I'm trying to keep your garden work in mind as we pick dates. All of those stitches will be so fun to play with!

*Dodie*, how does June 5 - 19th work for you for the Haruni? That is such a pretty shawl!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I, too, invited Staarkat via Ravelry message.

I'm not sure about how long I get to download successfully...I just got a successful download of that sampler scarf that britgirl or dogyarns (I think it may have been one of them) volunteered for.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is beautiful!


Thank you, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the Viking Wool/Sheep article, Bev. That was very interesting. 

Welcome Home, Caryn!!! (I meant to say that earlier. Sorry!)


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> So glad you got the picture to post Dodie. A very beautiful Uhura!! Your beading is wonderful.


Thank you very much, Caryn. I really appreciate your comment about the beads. I had a lot of trouble with them, but do like the way the shawl turned out.

And as Toni said, welcome home. I'm sure you hated to leave Florida.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Toni, that will be fine. I'll put it on my calendar.

Tanya, thanks so much for the nice words about the Uhura.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Toni, that will be fine. I'll put it on my calendar.....


Great! You're officially on the schedule, Dodie!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm going to try one more time. This is getting embarrassing!
> 
> I did it!


It was worth the wait!! Fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is Clue 7 of Winter, just finished in time for the final clue on Saturday. now I can concentrate on SW, after knitting on WFR whilst watching the News in a few minutes. Now I feel like I am making progress.
> 
> Sue


You are definitely making progress! It is looking gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> It was very cool.
> 
> Here's a link with an article that is a good read. I think the sheep in the article are the ones that Norma told us about.
> 
> http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-long/no-wool-no-vikings


That was fascinating! I do think the Ronoldsay sheep are the same.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, your Bon is pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, I will host a WIPs fortnight with no topic. Just put me in when you have a space. Short notice will be fine.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Tanya*, How about Sept 25 - Oct 9? Or would Aug 28 - Sept 11 work better for you? I'm trying to keep your garden work in mind as we pick dates. All of those stitches will be so fun to play with!
> 
> *Dodie*, how does June 5 - 19th work for you for the Haruni? That is such a pretty shawl!


How thoughtful of you. Sept 25--let's go with that date. I think those stitch varieties will be fun and people may want to create variations.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning All. Yesterday's freezing cold turned 52* by afternoon, but we had rain last nite and freezing temps that woke me up way to early today. And there is a dusting of that white stuff on the lawn. Boo, Hiss! Winter just won't let go easily. But maybe will set up some seed flats today, being hopeful.

Did these slippers this week. Put a second bottom on using that very plastic/nylon-like Phentex to prevent the rapid wear I always get on slippers. The strange shape actually matches my strange feet. However, they are very cushy and warm.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, they look cushy and warm. I love the idea of the Phentex double sole for wear.

We had snow all day yesterday-maybe 3 inches. At the end of the day it started sticking to the branches more. So, this morning we are going to head out to the hiking area and creek and get some pictures.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks all for the welcome backs. It is good to be in my own space again and back to my knitting clues for FG and Winter! 

Enjoyed reading the article you shared Bev. Interesting how they pull the wool off the sheep instead of shearing. I bet it is not easy to clean that fleece! 

Tanya, those slippers look really comfy and warm. I would think they should last you quite a while with that extra strong sole. 

Here is a progress picture of the sock I was working on while away.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev/Caryn--thanks about the slippers. I had been going in circles about dealing with bottom wear out which was happening within 2 months on every pair I had made for myself. Found and ordered this Phentex yarn which years ago was used to make bathing suits. Finally made the choice to use the squarish toe of the Non-felt slipper pattern which has been so popular and create a different sole detail. I would make some other changes if I do another pair, which is very possible.

Caryn--your sock yarn is so Spring-like. Looks like an interesting pattern to work with.

Bev--you really got a late winter snowfall. Hope your walking is safe in it, but beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Did these slippers this week. Put a second bottom on using that very plastic/nylon-like Phentex to prevent the rapid wear I always get on slippers. The strange shape actually matches my strange feet. However, they are very cushy and warm.


They look great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is a lovely sock wip :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't know what to expect this morning when I got up. They were predicting a couple of inches of snow. The roads were treated a couple of days ago, I think, because they were afraid of the snafu a couple of days before our blizzard in January, when it became a commuters' nightmare on the roads. The local schools were closed for today in anticipation of bad weather. Well, guess what. The snow was pretty much a half hearted attempt, very much hit or miss on the grass and in the trees. The roads and driveway looked wet,and I was wondering if that hid some slippery ice. I tested the patio in my slippers and was relieved it was not icy, so went down our driveway to pick up the newspaper. I confess to being a wimp where ice on our driveway is concerned, after having fallen years ago.

Here is a pic of our non event this morning.

Sue

I am really happy it wasn't a real snowfall. I am so ready for spring. My GS informed me last night that they are forecasting two more snows, next week and the following. Hopefully not!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am pleased the snow was minimal and not icy :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My knitting last night was a mixed bag. I am in chart 4 of SW and finished up,with extra stitches. I counted stitches I had and the stitches I needed and they seemed to match. Couldn't really face ripping back the row and starting again last night, so I have that to do today when. I am alert. However my DH and I did watch some tv last night and I had a very productive evening on WFR, finishing the final lace insert.

Sue


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Tanya and Norma. I don't know the name of the pattern, but it is from Donna Druchunas(sp?). It has a kind of lacy zig zag to it with 2x2 ribbing in between. 

Sue, it looks pretty outside your door with just that little sprinkling. Glad it is not what they predicted and not icy either. We had a few flakes fall, but nothing stuck, not even on the grass.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ....I will host a WIPs fortnight with no topic. Just put me in when you have a space.....


How does April 24th sound to you? 



tamarque said:


> .... Sept 25--let's go with that date. I think those stitch varieties will be fun and people may want to create variations.


This sounds like a plan. I do think people will have lots of fun with this one.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a great idea for the slipper foot, Tanya. :thumbup:

NICE socks, Caryn!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks Norma--I learn something about shaping with every project. And was so glad to find a use for this yarn. It is a 100% washable wool but not that soft as for scarves. Maybe a strand or slip stitch hat pattern or even a vest--there may be enough in a multi-color item. Lots to think about for using it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a great idea for the slipper foot, Tanya. :thumbup:
> 
> NICE socks, Caryn!


thanx Toni. I think they will hold up well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My knitting last night was a mixed bag. I am in chart 4 of SW and finished up,with extra stitches. I counted stitches I had and the stitches I needed and they seemed to match. Couldn't really face ripping back the row and starting again last night, so I have that to do today when. I am alert. However my DH and I did watch some tv last night and I had a very productive evening on WFR, finishing the final lace insert.
> 
> Sue


Always important to know when not to push ourselves and you got a nice evening with DH at home relaxing. That WFR shawl is such a great pattern; recall really enjoying the swing knitting of the Random Monet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like you made some good progress on several projects, Sue. :thumbup:

Caryn, could these be your socks? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toasty-toes-3


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I didn't know what to expect this morning when I got up. They were predicting a couple of inches of snow. The roads were treated a couple of days ago, I think, because they were afraid of the snafu a couple of days before our blizzard in January, when it became a commuters' nightmare on the roads. The local schools were closed for today in anticipation of bad weather. Well, guess what. The snow was pretty much a half hearted attempt, very much hit or miss on the grass and in the trees. The roads and driveway looked wet,and I was wondering if that hid some slippery ice. I tested the patio in my slippers and was relieved it was not icy, so went down our driveway to pick up the newspaper. I confess to being a wimp where ice on our driveway is concerned, after having fallen years ago.
> 
> Here is a pic of our non event this morning.
> 
> ...


We are finally over our jet lag. Never thought about taking our No Jet Lag pills for flying back from Hawaii but it really is as long as a flight from Europe. Ok, ok, no one is feeling very sorry for me. It was a great trip and when we have things sorted, I will try to find some underwater pictures to post.

So glad we are doing the stitch sampler shawl! I have had it in my Ravelry library and already have the yarn. Just needed a bump to do it. It will be much more fun with the group. Now, to get back to FG and BON scarf. I did manage to get five of the seven chart repeats done on my cousins shawl.

I spent 2 3/4 hours in the dentist's chair yesterday getting two crowns and filling a cavity. My dentist offered to do the cavity when I go back for the permanent crowns, but I said I'm all numb now, let's just finish. But, oh, my mouth and jaw is sore. I have TMJ, fairly minor, in my left jaw and every half hour, they stopped working and massaged my jaws. So nice!

My husband was the school superintendent in Spotsylvanis County, Sue, for 11 years while we lived in VA. He had to call school so many times for snow. And there were always critics (not saying that you were!) He had crews who got up early to check the roads. If the buses couldn't get to the kids, that was one of the critical factors in closing school. Since the county is so large, it could snow heavily in one part and be clear in another. He started having the crew take pictures to post on their website for parents to view. I'll tell you, being a school superintendent is one tough job. We are very happy to be retired from it all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome back, Barbara! I hope you are feeling a little better today.

Underwater photos sound soooo interesting!!! I am looking forward to those.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like you made some good progress on several projects, Sue. :thumbup:
> 
> Caryn, could these be your socks? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toasty-toes-3


Did you notice that Quiviut yarn was recommended! Have you ever felt it? To die for luxury, but the price is one to kill!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice stitch definition for your BON Pam 

Toni - I'll just take a fortnight that is available. Bad weeks for me are late July or late August.

Tanya, weird shape or no, they do have a nice big toe box.

Caryn, what yarn are you using? It is striping nicely.

Welcome home Barbara. I am like you re the dentist: get it all done in one sitting. Having to come back and burn more vacation days plus the sitting around in the waiting room makes me crazy.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. Slowly getting through.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue ..lovely .You are really getting through your projects .Think I was writing when you posted .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know. I am trying to think spring now rather than winter

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, your Winter is looking good. I actually think of spring when I look at it, because of the color of the yarn and the beads.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> That looks lovely, Sue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really have to take time to look seriously at some of those apps.

Sue


sisu said:


> Linda, the birthday cake came out so so cute. Bet the little one loved it.
> 
> Sue, thanks for the app information. I always want to use them an even download some, but then never take the tie to figure out how to use them correctly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm going to try one more time. This is getting embarrassing!
> 
> I did it!


Looking so good, Dodie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--I know what you mean about the snow and I am much further north. We had Super who came to us from the Ithaca region. I am somewhat south of that area closer to NYC. We had snow once and he didn't close the schools and parents freaked. He told me that in Ithaca they drove bus with very heavy snow storms and he was shocked that parents flipped with 2" of snow. True we have mountains in our valley district, but the snow was not that much. It was a big cultural learning for him.

Glad that you are home and regrounded. Look forward to your pics. Perhaps you would like to host an LP party based on your Hawaii travelogue. We all loved those pics so much.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Toni, I could probably take 19th June -July 3rd. A WIPs one would be fine for me. I'm pretty sure I won't be away then.

Sue


TLL said:


> Great! You're officially on the schedule, Dodie!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, they do look warm.

Bev, we did not get the couple of inches they were forecasting, for which I am quite happy. Look forward to some more pics.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Tanya, they look cushy and warm. I love the idea of the Phentex double sole for wear.
> 
> We had snow all day yesterday-maybe 3 inches. At the end of the day it started sticking to the branches more. So, this morning we are going to head out to the hiking area and creek and get some pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, I like how your sock is looking. Is that like a little cable in there?

Sue


sisu said:


> Thanks all for the welcome backs. It is good to be in my own space again and back to my knitting clues for FG and Winter!
> 
> Enjoyed reading the article you shared Bev. Interesting how they pull the wool off the sheep instead of shearing. I bet it is not easy to clean that fleece!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Back home today and busy with doing the laundry and food shopping!
> So now I finally get a chance to catch up.
> 
> Love your start to the Spring woods shawl Sue.
> ...


Caryn, I will try to photograph the gloves- two problems- I've misplaced one of my needles (DPN) and my photo /camera program has been a casualty of the clean up- I have to hunt to see if I can find the disk!
Life has been pretty hectic this last three days- and will be busy again today, I will however be able to contact the IT people if I can't sort it myself. And the very big positive is that so many people have been concerned about my financial plight that I will be able to keep the internet and landline connection for the next year, downgrading only the mobile connection, so when I have time I will be back with everyone on LP.
My time on the computer has been of necessity these last 3 days mainly with the Tea Party, because I ended up agreeing to do the summary- which is an excellent system of keeping abreast of the long winded conversations going on, but time consuming for KateB, darowil, and myself when it becomes my task too. darowil is in the middle of moving house and needed a break.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am sure it must be hard making the call whether to close schools or not. We were very fortunate living within a relatively small city where conditions would be the same all over. We got a lot of delays rather than closing shift. It is a lot harder for the school districts covering a large area.
Glad you are over your jet lag. I am sure the jet lag is just a small inconvenience for a fabulous trip.

Rather you than me having that dental work. I had a good checkup just last week so am clear for another six months.

Sue



Babalou said:


> We are finally over our jet lag. Never thought about taking our No Jet Lag pills for flying back from Hawaii but it really is as long as a flight from Europe. Ok, ok, no one is feeling very sorry for me. It was a great trip and when we have things sorted, I will try to find some underwater pictures to post.
> 
> So glad we are doing the stitch sampler shawl! I have had it in my Ravelry library and already have the yarn. Just needed a bump to do it. It will be much more fun with the group. Now, to get back to FG and BON scarf. I did manage to get five of the seven chart repeats done on my cousins shawl.
> 
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--I know what you mean about the snow and I am much further north. We had Super who came to us from the Ithaca region. I am somewhat south of that area closer to NYC. We had snow once and he didn't close the schools and parents freaked. He told me that in Ithaca they drove bus with very heavy snow storms and he was shocked that parents flipped with 2" of snow. True we have mountains in our valley district, but the snow was not that much. It was a big cultural learning for him.
> 
> Glad that you are home and regrounded. Look forward to your pics. Perhaps you would like to host an LP party based on your Hawaii travelogue. We all loved those pics so much.


I'll think about that and see what additional pictures I have once we get the camera unloaded. Would be a nice reminder for me, too!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Zibbiedawn said:


> I've been trying to eat a Paleo diet for quite some time now--no dairy, no legumes, no grains, lots of veggies. It's helped tremendously with my digestive problems and when I was really sticking with it I lost a lot of weight. The only thing I find difficult to stay away from is wine, which has a lot of sugar and isn't good for you in a lot of ways. It's so good though. I should stay away from it--I've been known to make some horrible mistakes in my work in the evening while I'm KWI. That's enough to send me to knitting jail.


I can't have a few drinks and knit either... my brain just relaxes too much and concentration goes out the window..LOL I don't think a few glasses of wine is all that bad for a person either.. unless its a bottle a night LOL then it might get a bit hard on the body... Hubby and I have a few Beers on the weekends.. mostly during the warmer months.. I do like a nice glass of white wine every so often.. but a bottle will sit in the fridge for a few months then I decide I better cook something with it just to clear out more space in the fridge 

Bev those are amazing... Gary is such a sweetheart to indulge you hobbies.. your a lucky lady!!! I love the picture too... When we head south there is a heard... very large heard of Elk.. you can always tell when they have come down out of the hills because the cars are parked along the side of the road.. and wouldn't you know it.. I have always left my camera behind when they are there.. one of these days I will get the picture


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I am so glad that you will be able to keep your internet and landline.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Caryn, I will try to photograph the gloves- two problems- I've misplaced one of my needles (DPN) and my photo /camera program has been a casualty of the clean up- I have to hunt to see if I can find the disk!
> Life has been pretty hectic this last three days- and will be busy again today, I will however be able to contact the IT people if I can't sort it myself. And the very big positive is that so many people have been concerned about my financial plight that I will be able to keep the internet and landline connection for the next year, downgrading only the mobile connection, so when I have time I will be back with everyone on LP.
> My time on the computer has been of necessity these last 3 days mainly with the Tea Party, because I ended up agreeing to do the summary- which is an excellent system of keeping abreast of the long winded conversations going on, but time consuming for KateB, darowil, and myself when it becomes my task too. darowil is in the middle of moving house and needed a break.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> AnnMKatz, such a great start on SW. Love the red.
> 
> Tanya, the eyelash shawl is so perfect on your friend! You did a great job with it. The colors blended so well and it looks so snuggly! Love your neighbors socks as well!
> 
> ...


It only got down to 24*in my bedroom, so sleep has been a bit elusive tonight- I am about to make some macaroni cheese for breakfast, and hope to sleep a bit after that. Ringo will dine on a slim slice of his sausage. I am going to have to rip back the sleeve I started- I am just not happy with it- a problem when you have reworked the maths!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, it really is nice to look at pics again. When I posted my river cruise pics recently it helped refresh the memories.

Will look forward to seeing more of your pics.

Sue


Babalou said:


> I'll think about that and see what additional pictures I have once we get the camera unloaded. Would be a nice reminder for me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I am so glad that you will be able to keep your internet and landline.
> 
> Sue


It is a huge relief Sue- I was worried how I could handle non- communication for so long- especially as it is my main link to my daughter and grand-children!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'm going to take it off the blocking pads now and try to find a place to hang it to get another picture of it.
> 
> Thank you so much, Ronie. Your message helped more than anything. Now I won't feel like such a dummy from now on.


YAY!!! YOU DID IT!!!!! I knew you could.. it is just a matter of wrapping your brain around it  I am so happy I was able to help!

Your Uhura is beautiful... I'll bet it will come in handy here in the next few weeks.. our days are getting longer but the evenings are still very chilly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> *Tanya*, How about Sept 25 - Oct 9? Or would Aug 28 - Sept 11 work better for you? I'm trying to keep your garden work in mind as we pick dates. All of those stitches will be so fun to play with!
> 
> *Dodie*, how does June 5 - 19th work for you for the Haruni? That is such a pretty shawl!


I could take a date around July, if you like Toni?, does not really matter which two week period.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It was very cool.
> 
> Here's a link with an article that is a good read. I think the sheep in the article are the ones that Norma told us about.
> 
> http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-long/no-wool-no-vikings


Very interesting, Bev. I saw the North Ronaldsay sheep on a tv programme not long ago - which is where Norma probably saw them too. The programme, "Country File" is always interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome home Caryn!! I hope you have a beautiful tan and had a wonderful time.. even though we seem to have great vacations it is always great to be home 

Sue this looks great... I can see your sparkle of beads  I can't believe it is almost done!! 

I can see how so many of you get hooked on these KAL's... doing the BON has me itching for more.. I am almost done with March's clue... I have put my own spin on it.. only because I didn't print the pattern and didn't see a little note about row 1 and row 19's bead placement so I have a extra bead.. its all good


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Caryn. I finished my March clue of BON last night.


What is your yarn, Pam. You are getting lovely definition.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good morning All. Yesterday's freezing cold turned 52* by afternoon, but we had rain last nite and freezing temps that woke me up way to early today. And there is a dusting of that white stuff on the lawn. Boo, Hiss! Winter just won't let go easily. But maybe will set up some seed flats today, being hopeful.
> 
> Did these slippers this week. Put a second bottom on using that very plastic/nylon-like Phentex to prevent the rapid wear I always get on slippers. The strange shape actually matches my strange feet. However, they are very cushy and warm.


They do look lovely and warm (and cheerful), Tanya. We are about to change our floor covering in the hall and living room. Going from carpet to wood so maybe I should make some slippers to help polish the wood.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, I am pleased the snow was minimal and not icy :thumbup:


Me too. We have a few flakes off an on today but nothing to take notice of.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the list Toni I have written it down... 

Pam that looks great... I love the stitch definition with this yarn. Your stitches are beautiful..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great looking slippers Tanya  I like the square toe's I am looking for a slipper pattern for my sister.. she keeps sending cute pictures of slippers on Facebook... saying they would be very nice in purple.. I think its a hint!! LOL I saw a pattern a lot like these somewhere... 

Sue I am so glad you didn't get dumped on like Bev did.. I do know what you mean about not wanting to fall aging.. I am so careful at the beach now when I have the dogs.. I keep the one I take on a short leash!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love those socks Caryn.... and the yarn.. I have been doing searches for 'Red, White and Blue' yarn.. I'd love to find some of this is you know the name and a source for some!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a huge relief Sue- I was worried how I could handle non- communication for so long- especially as it is my main link to my daughter and grand-children!


I'm so glad you are going to be able to stay online.. I agree.. if we were to loose ours we would loose contact with so many it would be very difficult!! I hope you get the sleeve sorted out


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Tanya, they do look warm.
> 
> Bev, we did not get the couple of inches they were forecasting, for which I am quite happy. Look forward to some more pics.
> 
> Sue


They are pretty warm having been worked double worsted strand, and there is room enough for a pair of socks. My feet can get awfully cold on these floors.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> great looking slippers Tanya  I like the square toe's I am looking for a slipper pattern for my sister.. she keeps sending cute pictures of slippers on Facebook... saying they would be very nice in purple.. I think its a hint!! LOL I saw a pattern a lot like these somewhere...
> 
> Sue I am so glad you didn't get dumped on like Bev did.. I do know what you mean about not wanting to fall aging.. I am so careful at the beach now when I have the dogs.. I keep the one I take on a short leash!!


Take a look at the Non-felted Slippers on Ravelry. I think were was even a workshop here on KP doing it. There is another variation that has no seam on the bottom that is also free. Mine is a totally different beast as I needed a larger box toe but your sister may be happy with the original pattern.


----------



## Zibbiedawn (Jul 15, 2014)

annweb said:


> Would anyone in The Ravelry group please contact Staaarkatt if you are able to direct her to LP .I have told her to join KP but am uncertain about getting her to this part .She wants to learn to tatt .
> Sorry to interrupt this thread but know someone will help her .


I want to learn to tat too! I have the Craftsy class but can't even seem to get past the first step. It's in time out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have it done.. but it needs to be modeled... I have it draped over the top of the chair.. it is 6' long and 10" wide.. I used LionBrand Fishermans wool for the yarn.. he doesn't even know I made it for him yet! He has been sick and got very sick last night... not doing so great this morning..  so sometime today I hope to get a picture of him.. or at the very least this weekend.. I am thinking he will wear it when we take the dogs walking.. 

I have a few more rows of my BON to do then it is finished.. I messed up with my bead placement but it is fine.. I like the way it looks.. 

We had such beautiful weather yesterday.. but it is suppose to turn nasty again..  this warm/cold weather is probably what has everyone so sick all the time.. I am just really hoping that I don't catch what hubby has now.. gosh it has been one of those winters.. We didn't get the snow that some of you have been dealing with but all the same I wish this winter would just get over!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good news for you Julie 

Lovely scarf for your DH Ronie. Nice fringe too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice stitch definition for your BON Pam
> 
> Toni - I'll just take a fortnight that is available. Bad weeks for me are late July or late August.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni 24th April is fine. I have it on my calendar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is indeed, Melanie!

Looking good Ronie.



MissMelba said:


> Good news for you Julie
> 
> Lovely scarf for your DH Ronie. Nice fringe too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It only got down to 24*in my bedroom, so sleep has been a bit elusive tonight- I am about to make some macaroni cheese for breakfast, and hope to sleep a bit after that. Ringo will dine on a slim slice of his sausage. I am going to have to rip back the sleeve I started- I am just not happy with it- a problem when you have reworked the maths!!!!!


The warm nights would hinder my sleep. I am sorry that you having to take the sleeve back :thumbdown:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

It is indeed, Melanie!

Looking good Ronie.



MissMelba said:


> Good news for you Julie
> 
> Lovely scarf for your DH Ronie. Nice fringe too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, DH will love it as it is magnificent. I do hope he gets better soon.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Did you notice that Quiviut yarn was recommended! Have you ever felt it? To die for luxury, but the price is one to kill!


I did. I have! It sure is!!! I friend's DH worked in Alaska for awhile and brought some home for her. She made a luxurious cowl with it. It was so soft and warm!

p41


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, I forgot to mention your socks. They look like fun. 

Sue, your front yard looks nice with a little snow, but if I read you right, you are looking for bluebirds and daffodils.  Me too.

Barbara, glad you are getting over the jet lag. No fun, I am sure.

Thanks, Ronie. re; crane photo

Sue, snow pics coming later. Have to make lunch now. 

p42


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The warm nights would hinder my sleep. I am sorry that you having to take the sleeve back :thumbdown:


 :thumbup: They certainly make it hard, really to rest!

I have blundered on a bit too far with the sleeve, but I am just not happy with it!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I am so glad that you will be able to keep your internet and landline.
> 
> Sue


Me too, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Me too, Julie.


Thank you, so much, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have it done.. but it needs to be modeled... I have it draped over the top of the chair.. it is 6' long and 10" wide.. I used LionBrand Fishermans wool for the yarn.. he doesn't even know I made it for him yet! He has been sick and got very sick last night... not doing so great this morning..  so sometime today I hope to get a picture of him.. or at the very least this weekend.. I am thinking he will wear it when we take the dogs walking..
> 
> I have a few more rows of my BON to do then it is finished.. I messed up with my bead placement but it is fine.. I like the way it looks..
> 
> We had such beautiful weather yesterday.. but it is suppose to turn nasty again..  this warm/cold weather is probably what has everyone so sick all the time.. I am just really hoping that I don't catch what hubby has now.. gosh it has been one of those winters.. We didn't get the snow that some of you have been dealing with but all the same I wish this winter would just get over!!


So sorry your husband is sick, Ronie and hope he feels better soon. I'm sure that lovely scarf will cheer him up at least.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Progress picks. FG clue 8 but 9 is also done. SW chart 2 - my fingers are beginning to get the rhythm now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I did. I have! It sure is!!! I friend's DH worked in Alaska for awhile and brought some home for her. She made a luxurious cowl with it. It was so soft and warm!
> 
> p41


What a lucky gal she was.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Feb 28 - Mar 13 britgirl/Sue is hosting Spring Wood Shawl KAL

Mar 13 - 27 Amigurumi (formerly VintageCrochet/Watercolour) is hosting

Mar 27 - April 10 eshlemania/Bev will be hosting the Earl.Gray.Hot sock pattern

April 10 - 24 Kaixixang/Karen is teaching tatting

April 24 - May 8 Normaedern/Norma and WIP's 

May 8 - 22

May 22 - June 5 MissMelba/Melanie countries, castles, + WIPs 

June 5 - 19 Dodie and Hurani Shawl 

June 19 - July 3 britgirl/Sue and WIPs

July 3 - 17 

July 17 - 31 WIPs?

July 31 - Aug 14

Aug 14 - 28 WIPs?

Aug 28 - Sept 11

Sept 11 - 25 WIPs?

Sept 25 - Oct 9 Tamarque/Tanya stitch sampler shawl

Oct 9 - 23 WIPs?


We are looking good!!! 

Julie, would you like to teach us a trick or host a WIP LP? July is pretty wide open. 

Thank you, everyone, for jumping in so quickly to fill calendar spots. :thumbup: Have I missed anyone?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--great SW. Excellent.

Ronie--nice scarf. I have used LB Fisherman Yarn, too and it works well. 

BTW--did you see the reference to the slipper pattern that you can get off Ravelry? Either the original or a remodeled one by another knitter.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! That scarf for DH is gorgeous, Ronie! He will love it!!! I sure hope he feels better soon.

Linda, your WIPs are fantastic! They are coming along very nicely. 

Julie, I hope you get the kinks worked out of that sleeve. I am so glad to hear your good news about being able to stay online. Woo Hoo!!! God is so good!!! 

I'm sorry if I've missed anyone. I need to finish making lunch.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What a lucky gal she was.


I thought so.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have run into a possible error in Chart 4d of Spring Wood. I think there is a missing k2tog at Stitch 29 (thank goodness that she numbers the stitches). This had been driving me nuts since last night and I have ripped a couple of times. I hope she won't be too long in responding.

Meantime I can do a little on WFR. I am now into the final garter stitch section.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Feb 28 - Mar 13 britgirl/Sue is hosting Spring Wood Shawl KAL
> 
> Mar 13 - 27 Amigurumi (formerly VintageCrochet/Watercolour) is hosting
> 
> ...


I was thinking of WIP's, seeing as how that is usually where I am, and by then I should be on the Guernsey for my friend in Georgia. so that will be July 17th (or more accurately for me the 18th, as that is a Monday, that will suit me fine) Let me know would you Toni, if that suits?!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Talk about frogging Sue! Took back gd purple sweater which was already smallish by the time she received it. Have undone the cuff of one sleeve and begun to lengthen it. Not too difficult to do it, just a bit of time. Picking up the stitches in the body will be more complicated as I need to cut off the bottom lace border and then reattach it so will have 2 rows of stitches to incorporate. Trying see how I can avoid such a long grafting seam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wow! That scarf for DH is gorgeous, Ronie! He will love it!!! I sure hope he feels better soon.
> 
> Linda, your WIPs are fantastic! They are coming along very nicely.
> 
> ...


He is a good and loving God!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just received a really sweet PM from a KPer thanking me for posting a pic of a shawl I knit in late 2014. She has been using the pattern, one of Dee's, since then for making prayer shawls and wanted to let me know how many hearts had been touched. I was really touched when I looked it up. It was the one I took to England to wrap around my mother whilst she was dying, but unfortunately I didn't arrive until after she had passed, so I donated it to the Care Home in gratitude for the care she had received.

This was my original post:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296903-1.html

Just looking at it again brought a few tears to my eyes as I remembered my Mum, and I am glad that others had received comfort from their shawls.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just received a really sweet PM from a KPer thanking me for posting a pic of a shawl I knit in late 2014. She has been using the pattern, one of Dee's, since then for making prayer shawls and wanted to let me know how many hearts had been touched. I was really touched when I looked it up. It was the one I took to England to wrap around my mother whilst she was dying, but unfortunately I didn't arrive until after she had passed, so I donated it to the Care Home in gratitude for the care she had received.
> 
> This was my original post:
> 
> ...


It does doesn't it? No matter how rough their last days may have been.
How lovely that the shawls are being used for that purpose.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda both are beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your post is so poignant. Thank you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, love your DH's scarf. It is so manly and beautiful at the same time. I am sure he will love it. 

Julie, you know we are all so glad you will be able to stay on line.  Hope you get your sleeve sorted.

Linda, your FB and SW are looking great. Love the colors. 

Good luck, Tanya, with GD's sweater.

Sue, such bittersweet memories now have a bit more sweetness to them. Many hearts have been eased with the wearing of that shawl. 

Snow pictures. I limited myself to 3, but we had such a good walk in the woods. The snow was so bright, the only way we could get reasonable pictures was for Gary to hold my polarized sunglass lens up over the camera lens.  He is so helpful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, your Bon is pretty :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, very beautiful photos :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Good morning All. Yesterday's freezing cold turned 52* by afternoon, but we had rain last nite and freezing temps that woke me up way to early today. And there is a dusting of that white stuff on the lawn. Boo, Hiss! Winter just won't let go easily. But maybe will set up some seed flats today, being hopeful.
> 
> Did these slippers this week. Put a second bottom on using that very plastic/nylon-like Phentex to prevent the rapid wear I always get on slippers. The strange shape actually matches my strange feet. However, they are very cushy and warm.


They look great, Tanya! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks all for the welcome backs. It is good to be in my own space again and back to my knitting clues for FG and Winter!
> 
> Enjoyed reading the article you shared Bev. Interesting how they pull the wool off the sheep instead of shearing. I bet it is not easy to clean that fleece!
> 
> ...


Those socks are looking great, Caryn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I didn't know what to expect this morning when I got up. They were predicting a couple of inches of snow. The roads were treated a couple of days ago, I think, because they were afraid of the snafu a couple of days before our blizzard in January, when it became a commuters' nightmare on the roads. The local schools were closed for today in anticipation of bad weather. Well, guess what. The snow was pretty much a half hearted attempt, very much hit or miss on the grass and in the trees. The roads and driveway looked wet,and I was wondering if that hid some slippery ice. I tested the patio in my slippers and was relieved it was not icy, so went down our driveway to pick up the newspaper. I confess to being a wimp where ice on our driveway is concerned, after having fallen years ago.
> 
> Here is a pic of our non event this morning.
> 
> ...


Glad it wasn't much of anything, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My knitting last night was a mixed bag. I am in chart 4 of SW and finished up,with extra stitches. I counted stitches I had and the stitches I needed and they seemed to match. Couldn't really face ripping back the row and starting again last night, so I have that to do today when. I am alert. However my DH and I did watch some tv last night and I had a very productive evening on WFR, finishing the final lace insert.
> 
> Sue


At least progress was made on your WFR and sorry about the ripping back a row you have to do today. I had that happen on chart 1 and realized I hadn't counted one of my increase stitches correctly when counting the chart. Luckily I hadn't gone too far and didn't tink back too much.  Worked on my FG last night and have 30 rows to go on Clue 8 and Clue 9 came out this morning, so will hopefully be caught up through both clues today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Welcome back, Barbara! I hope you are feeling a little better today.
> 
> Underwater photos sound soooo interesting!!! I am looking forward to those.


From me, too, Barbara! Hope the mouth is feeling better soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Did you notice that Quiviut yarn was recommended! Have you ever felt it? To die for luxury, but the price is one to kill!


It's absolutely wonderful yarn! A friend of mine who lives near Toronto made a cowl for me a couple of years ago. I love it and wear it a lot during the cold winter months!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice stitch definition for your BON Pam


Thank you, Melanie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--once again you have managed to pick up such wonderful detail in your photos. So nice to have an extra hand with you.

Sue--wonderful story. It is always special when someone unexpectedly pops out of the woodwork with an appreciative story of how you impacted them. Very nice memory to add to the case of mom remembrances.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really have to take time to look seriously at some of those apps.
> 
> Sue


Me, too. They look really interesting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Caryn, I will try to photograph the gloves- two problems- I've misplaced one of my needles (DPN) and my photo /camera program has been a casualty of the clean up- I have to hunt to see if I can find the disk!
> Life has been pretty hectic this last three days- and will be busy again today, I will however be able to contact the IT people if I can't sort it myself. And the very big positive is that so many people have been concerned about my financial plight that I will be able to keep the internet and landline connection for the next year, downgrading only the mobile connection, so when I have time I will be back with everyone on LP.
> My time on the computer has been of necessity these last 3 days mainly with the Tea Party, because I ended up agreeing to do the summary- which is an excellent system of keeping abreast of the long winded conversations going on, but time consuming for KateB, darowil, and myself when it becomes my task too. darowil is in the middle of moving house and needed a break.


Glad to see you back here, Julie, and happy for you that you're going to be able to keep your internet and landline connections.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> What is your yarn, Pam. You are getting lovely definition.


Thank you, Linda. It's Knit Picks Gloss Fingering. Lovely to work with.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks for the list Toni I have written it down...
> 
> Pam that looks great... I love the stitch definition with this yarn. Your stitches are beautiful..


Thank you, Ronie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have it done.. but it needs to be modeled... I have it draped over the top of the chair.. it is 6' long and 10" wide.. I used LionBrand Fishermans wool for the yarn.. he doesn't even know I made it for him yet! He has been sick and got very sick last night... not doing so great this morning..  so sometime today I hope to get a picture of him.. or at the very least this weekend.. I am thinking he will wear it when we take the dogs walking..
> 
> I have a few more rows of my BON to do then it is finished.. I messed up with my bead placement but it is fine.. I like the way it looks..
> 
> We had such beautiful weather yesterday.. but it is suppose to turn nasty again..  this warm/cold weather is probably what has everyone so sick all the time.. I am just really hoping that I don't catch what hubby has now.. gosh it has been one of those winters.. We didn't get the snow that some of you have been dealing with but all the same I wish this winter would just get over!!


It looks great, Ronie. Hope your DH is feeling better soon!

We had really crazy, breezy and wet weather yesterday. So far today, it's much calmer and just our usual cloudy, gray day for this time of the year. Did get my walk in yesterday morning and today, too, so all was good there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, love your DH's scarf. It is so manly and beautiful at the same time. I am sure he will love it.
> 
> Julie, you know we are all so glad you will be able to stay on line.  Hope you get your sleeve sorted.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev! 
Great to see the results of your hike!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Progress picks. FG clue 8 but 9 is also done. SW chart 2 - my fingers are beginning to get the rhythm now.


Both of them look great, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have run into a possible error in Chart 4d of Spring Wood. I think there is a missing k2tog at Stitch 29 (thank goodness that she numbers the stitches). This had been driving me nuts since last night and I have ripped a couple of times. I hope she won't be too long in responding.
> 
> Meantime I can do a little on WFR. I am now into the final garter stitch section.
> 
> Sue


Look forward to finding out what she says, Sue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just received a really sweet PM from a KPer thanking me for posting a pic of a shawl I knit in late 2014. She has been using the pattern, one of Dee's, since then for making prayer shawls and wanted to let me know how many hearts had been touched. I was really touched when I looked it up. It was the one I took to England to wrap around my mother whilst she was dying, but unfortunately I didn't arrive until after she had passed, so I donated it to the Care Home in gratitude for the care she had received.
> 
> This was my original post:
> 
> ...


What a wonderful story, Sue, and that shawl is so lovely and you did such a kind thing donating it to the Care Home.  Sending you many hugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Snow pictures. I limited myself to 3, but we had such a good walk in the woods. The snow was so bright, the only way we could get reasonable pictures was for Gary to hold my polarized sunglass lens up over the camera lens.  He is so helpful.


So pretty, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad to see you back here, Julie, and happy for you that you're going to be able to keep your internet and landline connections.


Thank you Pam!It is most humbling to be the recpient of so many kind gestures, but this year's worth of connection to internet and phone, is just fantastic. I was speaking with my Wellwisher earlier, she was off to a funeral, and I suspect it has slipped her mind, because it is past 8pm in the UK, and no sign of it yet, so sometime next week.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Wow! That scarf for DH is gorgeous, Ronie! He will love it!!! I sure hope he feels better soon.
> 
> Linda, your WIPs are fantastic! They are coming along very nicely.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--great SW. Excellent.
> 
> Ronie--nice scarf. I have used LB Fisherman Yarn, too and it works well.
> 
> BTW--did you see the reference to the slipper pattern that you can get off Ravelry? Either the original or a remodeled one by another knitter.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have run into a possible error in Chart 4d of Spring Wood. I think there is a missing k2tog at Stitch 29 (thank goodness that she numbers the stitches). This had been driving me nuts since last night and I have ripped a couple of times. I hope she won't be too long in responding.
> 
> Meantime I can do a little on WFR. I am now into the final garter stitch section.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for the warning and making the enquiry, Sue. I won't get any done over the weekend as we are off to Bristol tomorrow to deliver cake and gifts - and to have lots of silly fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just received a really sweet PM from a KPer thanking me for posting a pic of a shawl I knit in late 2014. She has been using the pattern, one of Dee's, since then for making prayer shawls and wanted to let me know how many hearts had been touched. I was really touched when I looked it up. It was the one I took to England to wrap around my mother whilst she was dying, but unfortunately I didn't arrive until after she had passed, so I donated it to the Care Home in gratitude for the care she had received.
> 
> This was my original post:
> 
> ...


How kind to acknowledge your inspiring her. It is such a pretty shawl and your colours look so springlike - crocus perhaps. I lost my mother in 1994 and there are still occasions when the tears run - sad but sweeter as it becomes easier to remember the happy times. Hugs, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda both are beautiful :thumbup:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, love your DH's scarf. It is so manly and beautiful at the same time. I am sure he will love it.
> 
> Julie, you know we are all so glad you will be able to stay on line.  Hope you get your sleeve sorted.
> 
> ...


That was a clever trick, Sue and it really paid off - beautiful photos.

ETA sorry I meant Bev, of course.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Linda. It's Knit Picks Gloss Fingering. Lovely to work with.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Both of them look great, Linda!


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got a reply from the SW designer. Stitch 29 on row 102 of Chart 4d should be a K2tog. She asked for a link to here so she could post any further corrections, and she will update on Ravelry. Apparently with it being a free pattern Ravelry does not notify purchasers of corrections, if I understood her correctly.

Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just got a reply from the SW designer. Stitch 29 on row 102 of Chart 4d should be a K2tog. She asked for a link to here so she could post any further corrections, and she will update on Ravelry. Apparently with it being a free pattern Ravelry does not notify purchasers of corrections, if I understood her correctly.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I'll make a note of it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking of WIP's, seeing as how that is usually where I am, and by then I should be on the Guernsey for my friend in Georgia. so that will be July 17th (or more accurately for me the 18th, as that is a Monday, that will suit me fine) Let me know would you Toni, if that suits?!


That would be great, Julie! I will mark you down. 

p.44


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Hope you got SW fixed today Sue. Looking foward to seeing your finished wfr. 

Thanks Toni, and that link is the pattern I am doing. I follow her on FB and she had the pattern for free when I got it. 

Glad you are home safe Barbara. That trip is a long one and it does take a while to get back to the normal routines. I was only gone 5 days and not on an airplane and I feel it. 
As a teacher, I always loved snow days. The more the merrier
Sorry to hear about your dental experience. That's not fun. 

Tanya, I didn't notice the yarn recommendation. I have never felt Quivuit I did once use chinchilla, which was amazingly soft and also very pricey.

Melanie, I am using Cascade Heritage Prints - the color way is just a number - 08. 

Sue, thanks re socks. There isn't a cable. It is 3 rows of k2tog,yo and then 3 rows ssk yo, so it zigs and zags  

Julie, I too lose dpns. I am being very cautious and making sure I keep the one I'm not using stuck in the wool when I stop. I am so happy for you and us that you are going to be able to stay connected. I don't know how you keep up with both tea party and lp!!
Sorry the heat is getting to you and that you had to rip out the sleeve. 

Ronie, that would be something to see and photograph an elk. I have never seen one of those up close, only pictures. 
41


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, loved the way you put it-'have lots of silly fun.'

Thanks for all the comments on my show pictures. It was a great start to a very busy day, that didn't start till 3pm and may not get done till 10pm. We are home eating supper before we head out again. Our 3pm was a house that they were moving out of-so we were wiping closet shelves and all the cupboards, window sills and refrigerator, vacuuming, moopping and stove, etc. Didn't get done till 6:45. 

Also, I am glad that you all enjoyed the wool story I posted a link too. My DIL posted it on FB and I thought you all might enjoy it too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Snow pictures. I limited myself to 3, but we had such a good walk in the woods. The snow was so bright, the only way we could get reasonable pictures was for Gary to hold my polarized sun glass lens up over the camera lens. He is so helpful.


Hmmm...extra wide rubber-band and various colored polarized discs. I still need a tripod and more lenses of varying powers of magnification/widths. Also a Digital SLR to add to my fun.

Not worried about the rubber band...just where to get polarized lenses.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, the scarf for your dh looks great. You did a wonderful job on it and I love the fringe. Sure hope he feels better soon so he can go on that walk and wear it. 
Thanks re the socks. I got the sock yarn at a local yarn store,but it is cascade, so I am sure you can get it online. The color was a number-08. 

Bev, thank you too re socks. I love your new photos of your hike. How clever to use sunglasses to tone down the sunlight. Looks like there might have been skiers passing through? 

Linda, both projects are looking splendid. Love the softness of the FG and the way the beads show. Your SW is growing fast!

What a touching story Sue. The shawl is so pretty. It is wonderful that this person was so inspired by you and there has been so much love and comfort given to so many people because of it. What a wonderful way to remember your mom. 

Thanks Pam re socks too. You are getting lots done. Glad you got back on track with your WRF. Looking foward to progress pictures. 

Linda, have a wonderful weekend birthday celebration with your gks. It will be so much fun to see the 2 year olds reaction to the cake. Hope you get a picture.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have it done.. but it needs to be modeled... I have it draped over the top of the chair.. it is 6' long and 10" wide.. I used LionBrand Fishermans wool for the yarn.. he doesn't even know I made it for him yet! He has been sick and got very sick last night... not doing so great this morning..  so sometime today I hope to get a picture of him.. or at the very least this weekend.. I am thinking he will wear it when we take the dogs walking..
> 
> I have a few more rows of my BON to do then it is finished.. I messed up with my bead placement but it is fine.. I like the way it looks..
> 
> We had such beautiful weather yesterday.. but it is suppose to turn nasty again..  this warm/cold weather is probably what has everyone so sick all the time.. I am just really hoping that I don't catch what hubby has now.. gosh it has been one of those winters.. We didn't get the snow that some of you have been dealing with but all the same I wish this winter would just get over!!


It looks so soft, I am sure he will love it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a special story, Sue! 

Bev, your photos are fantastic. :thumbup:

Have a "silly fun" weekend, Linda! 

Our girls are home. Spring Break has begun!!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the complements. My head is really big right now! I saw a couple of friends today and I was wearing it, they also gave me kudos. That's why the head is swollen, I'm not used to this many complements about my knitting.

I dropped a stitch last night and had to go down about 6 rows on the SW, so I put in a lifeline and will do so about every inch or so from now on!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Hmmm...extra wide rubber-band and various colored polarized discs. I still need a tripod and more lenses of varying powers of magnification/widths. Also a Digital SLR to add to my fun.
> 
> Not worried about the rubber band...just where to get polarized lenses.


Yep, we're talking about how to get the polarized discs to attach to the lens. Mine is a retractable lens, so I would have to watch when I turn off the camera. One of my friends who has been a camera fiend all her life, says that a bean bag of one sort or another is better than a tripod. You can pop it in your pocket and use it anywhere. She was using hers ( just happens it was a frog) on a balcony for a wedding and it fell down next to someone below. He was just a bit startled. 

Thanks, Caryn. We have some really hard core bicyclists. They have been out on the trails all winter. I think it is a bit dangerous when there is snow on the trails. The snow hides the tree root and various rocks that stick up and could cause some trouble for bicycles. We got there about 9:30 and a ton of people had been on the trails. 

Thanks, Toni.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Pam, your BON is really lovely. I need to get mine started as soon as I get a little farther on the SW.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

This is the yarn I'm using for the SW.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Dodie R. said:


> This is the yarn I'm using for the SW.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

This is it, I think it will work this time!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks great, Ronie. I am sure your DH will love it. Hope he will feel better soon.

Sue


Ronie said:


> I have it done.. but it needs to be modeled... I have it draped over the top of the chair.. it is 6' long and 10" wide.. I used LionBrand Fishermans wool for the yarn.. he doesn't even know I made it for him yet! He has been sick and got very sick last night... not doing so great this morning..  so sometime today I hope to get a picture of him.. or at the very least this weekend.. I am thinking he will wear it when we take the dogs walking..
> 
> I have a few more rows of my BON to do then it is finished.. I messed up with my bead placement but it is fine.. I like the way it looks..
> 
> We had such beautiful weather yesterday.. but it is suppose to turn nasty again..  this warm/cold weather is probably what has everyone so sick all the time.. I am just really hoping that I don't catch what hubby has now.. gosh it has been one of those winters.. We didn't get the snow that some of you have been dealing with but all the same I wish this winter would just get over!!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Toni, June 5-19 works just fine for me. I'll be sure to have it well started before we get together to really work on it. 

Is Jane going to be back by then? She wanted to participate in it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Tanya, I really like the slippers. I need to make myself some. 

I'll have to dig out some worsted weight yarn. Sure don't know where to look in the 17 or so big plastic totes I have that are all full! A lot are left over from the yarn shop. When I sold it, I took a lot of the yarn that were one offs or that I just love. They are all down in the garage, so they're hard to get to.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane will be online in France once she gets service connected. She said that could take a couple of weeks. I think she returns to Canada on 16th or 17th June.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Toni, June 5-19 works just fine for me. I'll be sure to have it well started before we get together to really work on it.
> 
> Is Jane going to be back by then? See wanted to participate in it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Caryn, the socks look really good. I like the pattern, I believe I've seen it before but can't think of where.

That morning picture, Sue, it is really lovely. It sure looks cold, though.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! YOU DID IT!!!!! I knew you could.. it is just a matter of wrapping your brain around it  I am so happy I was able to help!
> 
> Your Uhura is beautiful... I'll bet it will come in handy here in the next few weeks.. our days are getting longer but the evenings are still very chilly!


Yes, it will. It is not as large as I thought it would be but it goes around my shoulders and half way down my back. The last one I made was about twice the size of this one and it does keep me really warm. It's also made of alpaca and we know much warmer than wool.

Again, I can't say thank you enough for your instructions. They were just what I needed. As you can see, I put my yarn for the SW up. You could see my marker threads. I like that as it's not as thick as the markers are.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Thank you all so much for the complements. My head is really big right now! I saw a couple of friends today and I was wearing it, they also gave me kudos. That's why the head is swollen, I'm not used to this many complements about my knitting.
> 
> I dropped a stitch last night and had to go down about 6 rows on the SW, so I put in a lifeline and will do so about every inch or so from now on!


I've gotten comfortable (maybe too comfortable) and away from putting in lifelines, but I'm putting them in my SW.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Pam, your BON is really lovely. I need to get mine started as soon as I get a little farther on the SW.


Thank you, Dodie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> This is it, I think it will work this time!


Pretty yarn!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I have it done.. but it needs to be modeled... I have it draped over the top of the chair.. it is 6' long and 10" wide.. I used LionBrand Fishermans wool for the yarn.. he doesn't even know I made it for him yet! He has been sick and got very sick last night... not doing so great this morning..  so sometime today I hope to get a picture of him.. or at the very least this weekend.. I am thinking he will wear it when we take the dogs walking..


Ronie, that's a lovely scarf, although I probably shouldn't say that about a man's scarf. It really will be nice and warm for him.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Linda, both of them look beautiful. I love the colors.

I've been afraid of colors for shawls, no longer after being with you all for a while. I really love what you do with them. So the gold is the first, but I will do many more. I now regret that I bought greys from Webs in lace weight. The colors I have are all in fingering. When I really get the urge, I'll buy more cashmere from ColourMart. There's is the best pricing I've seen for it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sue, it is a very beautiful shawl and I'm glad that it made you think of your Mum. Your story was very touching.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Snow pictures. I limited myself to 3, but we had such a good walk in the woods. The snow was so bright, the only way we could get reasonable pictures was for Gary to hold my polarized sunglass lens up over the camera lens.  He is so helpful.


They are really pretty pictures. It was very ingenious of your Gary to hold you sunglasses over the camera lens.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Toni, if Jane is due back the 15th of June she won't be able to participate on the Haruni. Let's move me to some time in late July so she'll be settled back in. Does that sound doable?

I'm sorry if I've repeated anything. It's hard when you have 10 or more pages to catch up on. I don't do it on purpose.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie, you deserved the compliments. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> This is it, I think it will work this time!


Pretty!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, you are getting good a putting up pictures. Soon you will be an old hand at it. Love your yarn for SW. It will be interesting seeing how the pattern develops in it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--if your yarn was purchased relatively recently, WEBS should/might be willing to exchange it for you. They have been very good with me.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

So disappointed when the yarn I ordered was the wrong weight &#128557; Had been in too much of a rush.
Barbara ..hope your mouth is better .
Ronie ...you made me feel better about putting in the extra bead ! I undid mine . I usually make the KALS a priority and do them as soon as they are out but avoid having too much on the go.Hope DH is well enough to go out and wear he great scarf.
Linda ..they make dusters like mitts ...ideal for cleaning your new floors .DH should also have a pair and some ready for the boys when they visit .To wear on your feet obviously.Lovely knitting .
Julie ..great that you can be on line .
Sue ..pretty Jimmi shawl .Lovely of that person to write to you too.
Bev ...good pictures on the trail.By two sons and one of the GS do mountain biking and one spends a fortune on his bikes .Now Bev a word of warning ...Shhhhh about Gary or instead of trying to get Janes'stash we might be trying to kidnap him .He sounds perfect !
Dodie ..see you have mastered the pictures issue ...well done .

Sorry if I have missed anything ...just done a speedy catch up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Toni, if Jane is due back the 15th of June she won't be able to participate on the Haruni. Let's move me to some time in late July so she'll be settled back in. Does that sound doable?
> 
> I'm sorry if I've repeated anything. It's hard when you have 10 or more pages to catch up on. I don't do it on purpose.


That is just fine, Dodie. We can switch you around. Would you like July 3 -17 or July 31 - Aug 14?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That is very pretty yarn Dodie. Love the sparklies. Thanks for your comment on my ongoing sock. 

Bev, that is some dedicated biking. Do they have snow tires? :XD:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Our girls are home. Spring Break has begun!!!


Have a wonderful time with them.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good morning all...still packing...wow...26 years of memories. Going to a local craft fair this morning...we love going each year!!!

Still working on socks and must decide on which projects to keep out. I am limiting myself to what can fit into my knitting bag in the car as we will have limited space for our trip across country. So: socks, little dog (just need to finish body and head); cable sweater (??? takes a lot of concentration...maybe just at night when we stop); doing swatches for the Estonian shawl I want to design...and a few others. Just going to concentrate on anything small.

Take care all...off to the fair and then back to packing...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DFL--wow--a craft fair this time of year! Have lots of fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> This is it, I think it will work this time!


By Jove, You've got it!

I can see the shiny in the yarn. Is it lace wt?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just received a really sweet PM from a KPer thanking me for posting a pic of a shawl I knit in late 2014. She has been using the pattern, one of Dee's, since then for making prayer shawls and wanted to let me know how many hearts had been touched. I was really touched when I looked it up. It was the one I took to England to wrap around my mother whilst she was dying, but unfortunately I didn't arrive until after she had passed, so I donated it to the Care Home in gratitude for the care she had received.
> 
> This was my original post:
> 
> ...


How lovely Sue for her to reach out to you. One just never knows what an act of kindness will generate. I had a horrible cold and often get complete laryngitis when that happens. I got one and couldn't talk to my mother other than through emailing my sister to "talk" for me. I only had my voice back for three days before she passed away unexpectedly. I say unexpectedly, we thought every day was a gift because she was 90. I so miss talking to her. She was mentally good until the day she died and was a fun person. I do still talk to her in heaven.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Have a wonderful time with them.


Thank you, Caryn! We are off to my mom's for a day of Scrabble. 

Have fun at the craft fair, DFL!

Those are special memories, Barbara.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--so wonderful you had, and still have that connection with your mother. Very special indeed.

Toni--sounds like you are building your own library of good memories with your mom. Have fun with the scrabble day. I used to play a lot but not for many years.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Came across this video on Shetland Lace. It struck me as a companion piece to the article Bev shared earlier this week. Some gorgeous scenery, too, along with the all the wool info and laces.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank You Melanie,Norma,Julie and Linda... I wish the picture turned out nicer you can see the pattern best at the top of the chair. I'm not sure he is feeling better but he does like it and was very happy that I made it for him.. 

We are suppose to get Gale force winds today so I doubt we will be out on the beach but tomorrow should make for some really nice scavenging


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda your two shawls are beautiful... I love the soft blue 

Thank you Tanya, Toni,and Bev... Tanya I hope the alterations go well  Bev those pictures turned out great!! What a great idea to put your glasses over the lens  and was a beautiful place for a hike!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Ronie. Hope your DH is feeling better soon!
> 
> We had really crazy, breezy and wet weather yesterday. So far today, it's much calmer and just our usual cloudy, gray day for this time of the year. Did get my walk in yesterday morning and today, too, so all was good there.


Thanks Pam.. it is early yet and I am not sure how he is feeling..  but he isn't as warm as he was yesterday.. 
We are going to get hit hard today.. but I think it is just for the Southern Oregon/Northern California area... you may be saved from this..  I'd like to go to the neighbors house and watch the storm... but I wouldn't impose on him.. and getting home might be tough.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronie, that would be something to see and photograph an elk. I have never seen one of those up close, only pictures.
> 41


They are quite large animals.. much larger than a deer.. I had never seen one until I moved to Oregon and then not until we moved to the country.. one time we were coming home late and it was foggy... we heard something horrible then saw things dashing past us!! it was a heard of elk!! hubby just kept driving like you do with cows only he drove very slowly.. they call them 'Grey Ghosts' although I don't know why because they are brown .. LOL but they move so fast for such a huge animal.. I also was involved in a accident with one... I had to slow way down because someone else was also involved and very happy I did because sure enough I ended up hitting one too it did very little damage to my car but the other persons car was totaled.. the guy behind me never saw them that is how fast they are.. this was also at night and pouring down rain..


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thoroughly enjoyed the article Tanya .TY
Hope you are able to scavenge tomorrow Ronie .
Hope you enjoed the craft fair DFL and resisted the temptation to add to your packing .


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Tanya, I really like the slippers. I need to make myself some.
> 
> I'll have to dig out some worsted weight yarn. Sure don't know where to look in the 17 or so big plastic totes I have that are all full! A lot are left over from the yarn shop. When I sold it, I took a lot of the yarn that were one offs or that I just love. They are all down in the garage, so they're hard to get to.


I can be there in a few hours and help you find it!!! LOL Oh my gosh that sounds amazing.. I'd love to have bins and bins of beautiful yarn!!! I love the gold yarn too.. I just have a hard time with cones.. I do use them I acutally have a few that I have used a lot... there is a lot of yarn on those things LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Caryn, Babalou, Dodie and Sue... It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside knowing such great knitters we have here like what I made.. I am pleased with it.. and its a one of a kind.. I don't know the chart name but I picked it out of a pattern I liked the insert from.. and used it.. I like its size too.. it is long but it is also a good width.. 

Sue that is an amazing story and I am so happy that they let you know how much you have touched them with your shawl.. 

Linda have fun at the party... I hope the cake and gifts makes it there all in one piece  

Dodie look at you!!! another picture  Love the yarn!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Toni, if Jane is due back the 15th of June she won't be able to participate on the Haruni. Let's move me to some time in late July so she'll be settled back in. Does that sound doable?
> 
> I'm sorry if I've repeated anything. It's hard when you have 10 or more pages to catch up on. I don't do it on purpose.


she will be online here pretty soon.. she has a stash of yarn in France too!! so she can get prepared or even start it there and bring it back with her.. she will of course have to speak for herself.. LOL but she is also one of the fastest knitters I know and even if she got started late she will be one of the first to finish


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> So disappointed when the yarn I ordered was the wrong weight 😭 Had been in too much of a rush.
> Barbara ..hope your mouth is better .
> Ronie ...you made me feel better about putting in the extra bead ! I undid mine . I usually make the KALS a priority and do them as soon as they are out but avoid having too much on the go.Hope DH is well enough to go out and wear he great scarf.
> Linda ..they make dusters like mitts ...ideal for cleaning your new floors .DH should also have a pair and some ready for the boys when they visit .To wear on your feet obviously.Lovely knitting .
> ...


Thanks Ann oh my gosh I have done that also.. I ordered some from Craftsy.. love the colors... but realized it was Lace Weight not Fingering.. then I went to a beautiful (my fav) LYS and did the exact same thing.. I just fell in love with the yarn and then realized it was Lace Weight again.. and to top it off!!! it is the same color!!! :shock: :shock: It will get used.. I am using the Craftsy yarn doubled for my BON and love it!! maybe one day I will get very ambitious and make a beautiful shawl or table cloth out of it!! I'd like to do another Niebling  but I need DFL to guide me.. LOL he has a way of using some symbols that are not normal to the average knitter's chart!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie- I saw Moose when in Olympic National Park years ago It was not as big as I expected and raggedy looking. Must have been used to people in the area. Then saw groups of Elk when driving south from some Colorado mountains. Was told by one of the people in the car that elk can be a driving problem in the same way as deer are in NYS. We are on overload with these animals who with regularity jump out from the forested road edges in front of cars and get hit. I had an accident years ago that way, but I was also in great pain from my knee at that time. Actually the pain was so great I had just turned around to go home and the deer jumped into the road---and that was at the edge of the village with a concentration of homes and people. So my attention, in the dark, was not that focused. I think I see more deer kill on the roads than I do smaller animals.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Came across this video on Shetland Lace. It struck me as a companion piece to the article Bev shared earlier this week. Some gorgeous scenery, too, along with the all the wool info and laces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ronie- I saw Moose when in Olympic National Park years ago It was not as big as I expected and raggedy looking. Must have been used to people in the area. Then saw groups of Elk when driving south from some Colorado mountains. Was told by one of the people in the car that elk can be a driving problem in the same way as deer are in NYS. We are on overload with these animals who with regularity jump out from the forested road edges in front of cars and get hit. I had an accident years ago that way, but I was also in great pain from my knee at that time. Actually the pain was so great I had just turned around to go home and the deer jumped into the road---and that was at the edge of the village with a concentration of homes and people. So my attention, in the dark, was not that focused. I think I see more deer kill on the roads than I do smaller animals.


We have a very large deer problem here too... and because of the drought the elk have come down close to people too.. they will disappear soon.. but the deer live in town. We have a quite elderly man who paints signs.. they are very cartoonish but people love them. He paints a deer on a board and writes Bambi on it and places them up and down the main road.. I guess he thinks the city should put up signs.. LOL but it does make you aware that they are crossing that road several times a day.. 
There is a town Gearhart Oregon that is over run with elk.. http://www.opb.org/television/programs/ofg/segment/gearhart-elk-herd/ I am very glad to not have to maneuver around them!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We have a very large deer problem here too... and because of the drought the elk have come down close to people too.. they will disappear soon.. but the deer live in town. We have a quite elderly man who paints signs.. they are very cartoonish but people love them. He paints a deer on a board and writes Bambi on it and places them up and down the main road.. I guess he thinks the city should put up signs.. LOL but it does make you aware that they are crossing that road several times a day..
> There is a town Gearhart Oregon that is over run with elk.. http://www.opb.org/television/programs/ofg/segment/gearhart-elk-herd/ I am very glad to not have to maneuver around them!!


Those Elk are pretty bodacious--but so are humans moving into another species territory and not expecting repercussions!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, you gave Gary a chuckle.  He is a keeper.  We are empty nesters now and a month after our youngest got married, he turned to me and said,"I am remembering why I married you." 

Caryn, the biker we talked to on Friday had three inch tires with nobs. He said they were summer tires, probably for getting traction in the dirt. He said there are snow tires, that have studs etc in for getting traction in the snow.

What lovely memories, Barbara. 

Thanks,Ronie. It's all your fault that we have a place to hike! We came back from Clifty Falls all in love with hiking. You told me I should look for a place close to home. This is 5 min from our house with a paved walkway and tons of curly cue bicycle trails. We hardly ever stay on the paved walkway. Too much beauty on the bike trails. Interesting video on the elk.

Thanks, Tanya, for that link. I have bookmarked it so I can watch it when I have time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Came across this video on Shetland Lace. It struck me as a companion piece to the article Bev shared earlier this week. Some gorgeous scenery, too, along with the all the wool info and laces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you got SW fixed today Sue. Looking foward to seeing your finished wfr.
> 
> Thanks Toni, and that link is the pattern I am doing. I follow her on FB and she had the pattern for free when I got it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caryn- it is really good to have the security of knowing I can be here- and by the time the year is out will have paid back what I owe to the Ministry.
Usually by knitting as I read- it is why I don't often go in for long replies, and can miss the point!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> So disappointed when the yarn I ordered was the wrong weight 😭 Had been in too much of a rush.
> Barbara ..hope your mouth is better .
> Ronie ...you made me feel better about putting in the extra bead ! I undid mine . I usually make the KALS a priority and do them as soon as they are out but avoid having too much on the go.Hope DH is well enough to go out and wear he great scarf.
> Linda ..they make dusters like mitts ...ideal for cleaning your new floors .DH should also have a pair and some ready for the boys when they visit .To wear on your feet obviously.Lovely knitting .
> ...


It is so good that I can be here- I have so many kind friends.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Ann oh my gosh I have done that also.. I ordered some from Craftsy.. love the colors... but realized it was Lace Weight not Fingering.. then I went to a beautiful (my fav) LYS and did the exact same thing.. I just fell in love with the yarn and then realized it was Lace Weight again.. and to top it off!!! it is the same color!!! :shock: :shock: It will get used.. I am using the Craftsy yarn doubled for my BON and love it!! maybe one day I will get very ambitious and make a beautiful shawl or table cloth out of it!! I'd like to do another Niebling  but I need DFL to guide me.. LOL he has a way of using some symbols that are not normal to the average knitter's chart!


I'm all for it... Still upset about the last try... But have found more Nibbling soooo let me get moved to WA ( you know I'm going to in your "neck of the woods"). Then maybe We can do a proper KAL.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> I'm all for it... Still upset about the last try... But have found more Nieblings soooo let me get moved to WA ( you know I'm going to in your "beck of the woods"). Then maybe We can do a proper KAL.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Praying for consolidation, organization and safe travels as you move, DFL.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Praying for consolidation, organization and safe travels as you move, DFL.


Thanks Bev, we're taking it slowly and going through years of "stuff"


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That was very interesting. She had a lovely accent :thumbup:


Thought of you when I listened to the video.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

My late husband was Scottish and I loved to hear him .
Following on about the trail bikes Bev .One is parked in my hallway waiting to be delivered to youngest DS so have taken a pic of the rear tyres .please be careful walking on the trails as the bike riders may not be so cautious .A bit of a funny story.....older son had spent a morning on the trails and was heading back to the car ,walking along a paved path when he fell ,was in agony ,his mates called an ambulance and he went to hospital having broken his collar bone .Luckily he saw the funny side of it all .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> My late husband was Scottish and I loved to hear him .
> Following on about the trail bikes Bev .One is parked in my hallway waiting to be delivered to youngest DS so have taken a pic of the rear tyres .please be careful walking on the trails as the bike riders may not be so cautious .A bit of a funny story.....older son had spent a morning on the trails and was heading back to the car ,walking along a paved path when he fell ,was in agony ,his mates called an ambulance and he went to hospital having broken his collar bone .Luckily he saw the funny side of it all .


Bikes like the one you bought are called all terrain bikes here.

I understand accidents like your sons. On the trail he was most likely attentive and cautious but once walking and, probably a bit tired, his guard was down and wasn't paying such close attention. I think that is one of the reasons most accidents happen around the home and in the kitchen. Over confident, too relaxed.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, that was nasty. I do hope he better soon.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Pretty yarn!


Thank you, Pam. Like I said, it's a bit darker in the picture, but isn't that the way with most of the pictures.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just got a reply from the SW designer. Stitch 29 on row 102 of Chart 4d should be a K2tog. She asked for a link to here so she could post any further corrections, and she will update on Ravelry. Apparently with it being a free pattern Ravelry does not notify purchasers of corrections, if I understood her correctly.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. I made a note already and when I get there I will be ready for it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oo, Ann, sorry to hear about your GS's fall. And yes, those were the tires the bikes had yesterday. They were about 3" wide.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Sisu said, "Melanie, I am using Cascade Heritage Prints - the color way is just a number - 08."

I just looked it up and it's very nice. They have a lot of very nice yarns. I've used the 220, but not any of the others.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished chart 4 of SW. Trying to pin it out to,show the branches and the leaves is getting more difficult. I know the designer said that even with blocking not all the leaves will be flat, because of the uneven increases. Only 6 more charts to go!

Sue


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Caryn said, "Ronie, that would be something to see and photograph an elk. I have never seen one of those up close, only pictures." 

In northern California there is a town that we've gone by several times and it doesn't matter much what time of year it is, there are always elk eating the grass and shrubs and just hanging out between the houses. That would make me nervous if I lived there! 

I know the area that Ronie is talking about. Sometimes there are a lot of elk there. It's a refuge for them. Other times, I think they go up into the mountains, but I'm not sure.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. Hope you are enjoying lots of silly fun. We were at our GD's preschool spring festival today. enjoying watching all the little ones having lots of fun.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thanks for the warning and making the enquiry, Sue. I won't get any done over the weekend as we are off to Bristol tomorrow to deliver cake and gifts - and to have lots of silly fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Gosh, is it Spring Break already?

Sue


TLL said:


> What a special story, Sue!
> 
> Bev, your photos are fantastic. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing your progress with this, Dodie.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> This is it, I think it will work this time!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie.

Sue



Dodie R. said:


> Sue, it is a very beautiful shawl and I'm glad that it made you think of your Mum. Your story was very touching.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Dodie, you deserved the compliments. :thumbup:


Norma, thank you so much. I've been knitting since I was 17 and that makes it about 57 years or so and it is my passion along with my DH.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck with your packing and sorting out.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Good morning all...still packing...wow...26 years of memories. Going to a local craft fair this morning...we love going each year!!!
> 
> Still working on socks and must decide on which projects to keep out. I am limiting myself to what can fit into my knitting bag in the car as we will have limited space for our trip across country. So: socks, little dog (just need to finish body and head); cable sweater (??? takes a lot of concentration...maybe just at night when we stop); doing swatches for the Estonian shawl I want to design...and a few others. Just going to concentrate on anything small.
> 
> Take care all...off to the fair and then back to packing...


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--if your yarn was purchased relatively recently, WEBS should/might be willing to exchange it for you. They have been very good with me.


Thanks for the thought. It was in Dec and I no longer have the receipt. I do like the colors and I know with the way we make so many shawls that I will use it. A shawl or two that will come up that just screams to be a dark or light grey.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie, I forgot to say that I hope your husband is better soon. It's hard when there is illness in the house. I'm sending good thoughts his way.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

TLL said:


> That is just fine, Dodie. We can switch you around. Would you like July 3 -17 or July 31 - Aug 14?


Let's do from July 31-Aug 14. That way most of us will be able to participate.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your SW is amazing. The pattern is quite complicated but seeing it close up in the making is just plain awesome.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Good morning all...still packing...wow...26 years of memories. Going to a local craft fair this morning...we love going each year!!!


Have a wonderful trip. I don't remember how many times I've gone across country in a car. There are lots of great places to stop and do a bit of site seeing.

You need to get out a bit when your working so hard packing. Hope you enjoyed the craft fair.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I can see the shiny in the yarn. Is it lace wt?


Yes it is lace weight. It's supposed to be cashmere, but with the metallic thread in it, it's not as soft as cashmere, but I think it will be lovely to wear when the knitting is done.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Came across this video on Shetland Lace. It struck me as a companion piece to the article Bev shared earlier this week. Some gorgeous scenery, too, along with the all the wool info and laces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> That was a lovely film. Thank you, Tanya.
> 
> I've worked with the J&S singles and it really was incredible to knit with. I think I still have a couple of skeins of it. I'll have to look it up.


Oh,the joys of having owned a yarn shop--access to all those fabulous yarns, some of them still in your stash.

That video did make me want to splurge on some of the J & S yarn.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I can be there in a few hours and help you find it!!! LOL Oh my gosh that sounds amazing.. I'd love to have bins and bins of beautiful yarn!!! I love the gold yarn too.. I just have a hard time with cones.. I do use them I acutally have a few that I have used a lot... there is a lot of yarn on those things LOL


You are welcome to come up anytime or you all in WA, come on down, we'll go out to dinner after our fun in the boxes.

The rest was something I had already said. No need to repeat!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> How lovely Sue for her to reach out to you. One just never knows what an act of kindness will generate. I had a horrible cold and often get complete laryngitis when that happens. I got one and couldn't talk to my mother other than through emailing my sister to "talk" for me. I only had my voice back for three days before she passed away unexpectedly. I say unexpectedly, we thought every day was a gift because she was 90. I so miss talking to her. She was mentally good until the day she died and was a fun person. I do still talk to her in heaven.


It's lovely that you still talk to her. I'm sure she hears you and helps you in small ways.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> There is a town Gearhart Oregon that is over run with elk.. http://www.opb.org/television/programs/ofg/segment/gearhart-elk-herd/ I am very glad to not have to maneuver around them!!


That could be the town that I was thinking of, I'm not sure now. I thought it was farther south, but then maybe not!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'd like to do another Niebling  but I need DFL to guide me.. LOL he has a way of using some symbols that are not normal to the average knitter's chart!


I had never heard of Niebling. I looked him up and he certainly has wonderful/beautiful designs. One of his books is $49.99, so I need to think about it a bit, before I buy it.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good that I can be here- I have so many kind friends.


Julie, count me in on that. I'm so glad you'll be able to continue with us. I love this group, everyone is so supportive.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Those Elk are pretty bodacious--but so are humans moving into another species territory and not expecting repercussions!


Very true, Tanya.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> I'm all for it... Still upset about the last try... But have found more Nibbling soooo let me get moved to WA ( you know I'm going to in your "neck of the woods"). Then maybe We can do a proper KAL.


That sounds absolutely great. I'll certainly participate.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished chart 4 of SW. Trying to pin it out to,show the branches and the leaves is getting more difficult. I know the designer said that even with blocking not all the leaves will be flat, because of the uneven increases. Only 6 more charts to go!Sue


Sue, that is absolutely lovely. You going very fast with this. After having to take so much out, I'm close to the start on Chart one. I'll get there, just takes me time. I knit continental, don't know why I'm so slow.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been seduced by a large selection of crocheted ruffled doily patterns that I downloaded from one of my Yahoo Groups. One of the reasons I like FoxIt Reader! I can tell it to print ALL of the open tabs once I've opened them up...though I do wait to do this until I get on the computer with an active LaserJet printer. No need to abuse the Inkjet printer(s). :XD: 

I do have 2 worked up crocheted patterns already...so I have finished patterns...not going to worry about naming the unworked (though having printed them...consider them my WIP!) :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have been a bit on a roll today working almost obsessively on gd's sweater remodel. Have gotten both sleeves just about done except for the ends. They went very well and the picking up the stitches before cutting was relatively easy. Now to prepare myself for the body. My eyes have had it for now so will leave starting till tomorrow.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DFL hope you enjoyed your break from packing today at the craft fair and that you didn't buy anything new that you will need to pack! 

Nice memories Linda. My mom will be 94 this April. I feel blessed to still have her to call and visit. 

Hope you enjoyed your scrabble game Toni. It is my favorite game. I play on line with friends. 

Ronie, glad your dh is feeling better and liked his scarf. 
That was some ordeal you had with the elk and your car. I once ran into a deer and that did quite a bit of damage to my car, so you were really lucky not to have damage to your car after hitting an elk!

Ann thanks for the picture of the tire. That would certainly grip the snow! That is funny that your son did that just walking - not funny he broke his collar bone. 

Sue,that is looking prettier and prettier.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished Winter. Probably won't get it blocked for a couple of days. I even did a few row of Butterflies today. I gave a couple of rows left on WFR. That will be my Downton Abbey knit tomorrow. I may even get it bound off the. I am really trying to finish up WIPs, then I can concentrate on SW.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie, you are on the calendar for July 31 - Aug 14th.  It sounds like it would be so fun to go stash diving with you and out for supper after. What a treat!

Sue, your SW and Winter are fabulous!!!

Congratulations on your sweater re-do, Tanya!

Mothers are precious. We had a great time today. Thank you!  The "word" gene went from my grandma to my mom, skipped me, and went to my daughters. They all did great today. It was wonderful to be together. 

Caryn, on of my sister-in-laws plays scrabble with friends online also. She really enjoys it.

We don't have elk and moose on the southern end of Minnesota, but we sure do have deer. They love to feed on the corn growing in the fields.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I had never heard of Niebling. I looked him up and he certainly has wonderful/beautiful designs. One of his books is $49.99, so I need to think about it a bit, before I buy it.


Dodie, you should check on Amazon for Niebling. You might be able to pick up a second hand copy for relatively cheap.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, great progess on your SW. It looks great!! Can't wait to see your Winter blocked. 

Sounds like you are doing well on your GD sweater, Tanya.

DH and I played scrabble tonight. The score was 292 to 292 and he had one tile to place. Ending score-294 to 292. There will be a rematch. 

Karen, you sound so busy and happy too!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Pam.. it is early yet and I am not sure how he is feeling..  but he isn't as warm as he was yesterday..
> We are going to get hit hard today.. but I think it is just for the Southern Oregon/Northern California area... you may be saved from this..  I'd like to go to the neighbors house and watch the storm... but I wouldn't impose on him.. and getting home might be tough.. LOL


Stay safe, Ronie. We didn't get any wind today, thankfully, and it didn't start raining until this evening. I was away with a couple of friends today for a nice outing and lots of laughs!  Not much knitting done so far today, but hopefully will get a bit done on something tonight.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished chart 4 of SW. Trying to pin it out to,show the branches and the leaves is getting more difficult. I know the designer said that even with blocking not all the leaves will be flat, because of the uneven increases. Only 6 more charts to go!
> 
> Sue


Good progress, Sue, and it looks lovely. I haven't been able to get back to mine since I completed Chart 1. I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed with my WIPs again, but I'll keep plugging away and they'll get finished.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good luck with your packing and sorting out.
> 
> Sue


From me, too, DFL!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> You are welcome to come up anytime or you all in WA, come on down, we'll go out to dinner after our fun in the boxes.
> 
> The rest was something I had already said. No need to repeat!


That would be fun and I love your area of the Oregon Coast!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Winter. Probably won't get it blocked for a couple of days. I even did a few row of Butterflies today. I gave a couple of rows left on WFR. That will be my Downton Abbey knit tomorrow. I may even get it bound off the. I am really trying to finish up WIPs, then I can concentrate on SW.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue!  Looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Julie, count me in on that. I'm so glad you'll be able to continue with us. I love this group, everyone is so supportive.


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....DH and I played scrabble tonight. The score was 292 to 292 and he had one tile to place. Ending score-294 to 292. There will be a rematch.


That was a very good game, Bev!



> Karen, you sound so busy and happy too!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished chart 4 of SW. Trying to pin it out to,show the branches and the leaves is getting more difficult. I know the designer said that even with blocking not all the leaves will be flat, because of the uneven increases. Only 6 more charts to go!
> 
> Sue


Very pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Have been a bit on a roll today working almost obsessively on gd's sweater remodel. Have gotten both sleeves just about done except for the ends. They went very well and the picking up the stitches before cutting was relatively easy. Now to prepare myself for the body. My eyes have had it for now so will leave starting till tomorrow.


Wonderful to be on a roll :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Winter. Probably won't get it blocked for a couple of days. I even did a few row of Butterflies today. I gave a couple of rows left on WFR. That will be my Downton Abbey knit tomorrow. I may even get it bound off the. I am really trying to finish up WIPs, then I can concentrate on SW.
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty, too. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam, it sounds as though you had a lovely day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful to be on a roll :thumbup:


Yes, it has been awhile since I felt this way.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ..beautiful items and you are so speedy.you might have finished if the pattern had been right .
Tanya..rolling and are you rocking too ? Loved the dancing .
Toni ..I play on line scrabble ..really enjoy it.
Bev ..evenly matched .Makes you think more so good for the brain.
Pam ...sounds like a good plan to go out and catch up later .
Julie ...hope you are getting some cooler times .My neighbours are returning from Christchurch this week so my house minding duties will be over for 2 years .
Hope all mothers have a great day (Mothering Sun.here ) remember you may have no human children but may be a mother to an animal ! That is also an important role .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ann, you have a wonderful Mothering Sun. 

I am getting close to finishing DH's scarf-today or tomorrow. He may even get a chance to wear it before winter leaves.  Though all this coming week we are to be in the 50's or above with rain, so maybe not. 

Ronie, stay safe in the wind.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann-yes, a bit of rocking and a-rolling and maybe even some gardening today.

Bev--sounds like a great scrabble game.

Toni--you, too even tho you were bested at scrabble it was a good family gathering.

West coasters--hope you get some sun and calmer weather and stay safe. We have had lots of sun for a few days even tho it has been pretty cold. Keep reminding myself that it is getting warmer, my house is holding heat much better and this week we see real Spring temps. Have even seen some daffy tips showing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Toni and Tanya. It was a great scrabble game. I would not have made it though if not for my knitting.  Gary takes a ton of time on his turns. When we played when the kids were home, this was a sore spot. But I just knit on, knowing the time waiting is not wasted.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Karen, sounds like you have gotten lots of new crochet patterns. Remember to share your progress of your wips with us! 

Tanya, glad to hear you are on a roll. How nice that you can alter that sweater for your gd so she can continue to wear it. They do grow so fast!

Ann, have a lovely Mothers Day! Our Mothers Day isn't until May sometime.

Sue, your Winter looks great. You are moving quickly with all your projects. 

I just finished the last clue of Winter and now have to do the bind off. I did get a couple of rows done on FG last night too.

Good game of scrabble Bev. I love when it is close like that. Makes for a very exciting game. Of course, I like to be the one that eeks out the win


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Of course, I like to be the one that eeks out the win


Me too, Caryn, that's why there will be a rematch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Does anyone else have problems with the #1 Knit Pick needles? My first set bent like crazy. Knit Pick replaced them and today I see they are also bent. Their strength seems lacking.

I prefer slick metal needles so am open to hearing what brands may seem sturdier.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Does anyone else have problems with the #1 Knit Pick needles? My first set bent like crazy. Knit Pick replaced them and today I see they are also bent. Their strength seems lacking.
> 
> I prefer slick metal needles so am open to hearing what brands may seem sturdier.


I have clover bamboo # 1s and they also bend. I also have hiya hiya steel dpns. I don't think they will ever bend. But I got the sharp ones and they are so pointy, I have stabbed myself a few times with them, so I don't use them. I am using Addi 2.5mm dpns on the socks I am knitting now. They are metal,and seem quite strong. This is the first I am using them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. It is complicated, but I am enjoying it. I honestly don't know how long it will take to finish. I have just finished Chart 4 and there are 10 altogether.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--your SW is amazing. The pattern is quite complicated but seeing it close up in the making is just plain awesome.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

He designed such fantastic patterns. I have seen one of his books, and probably well worth the money.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> I had never heard of Niebling. I looked him up and he certainly has wonderful/beautiful designs. One of his books is $49.99, so I need to think about it a bit, before I buy it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, you gave Gary a chuckle.  He is a keeper.  We are empty nesters now and a month after our youngest got married, he turned to me and said,"I am remembering why I married you."
> 
> Caryn, the biker we talked to on Friday had three inch tires with nobs. He said they were summer tires, probably for getting traction in the dirt. He said there are snow tires, that have studs etc in for getting traction in the snow.
> 
> ...


Such a lovely thing for your husband to say, Bev. Mine can pop out with an unexpected comment from time to time, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie. I don't feel like I am going fast. With hosting it, I did do the first two charts before the KAL started. Since it was not tested as such, I wanted to get a head start. I found the one mistake in the last chart, but I thought a couple of people had finished it already. The only thing is when you find an error or omission, it makes you a little more cautious. I do like the pattern. It reminds me in many ways of Gail aka Nightsongs, that I knit a few years ago. This was a free pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gail-aka-nightsongs

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Sue, that is absolutely lovely. You going very fast with this. After having to take so much out, I'm close to the start on Chart one. I'll get there, just takes me time. I knit continental, don't know why I'm so slow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I have clover bamboo # 1s and they also bend. I also have hiya hiya steel dpns. I don't think they will ever bend. But I got the sharp ones and they are so pointy, I have stabbed myself a few times with them, so I don't use them. I am using Addi 2.5mm dpns on the socks I am knitting now. They are metal,and seem quite strong. This is the first I am using them.


I love my Addis and am using #3 for the sweater remodel and they are find. I just realized I had ordered an Addi #1 with 24" cord which is still in its packaging. Glad to hear they have good tensile strength. Will have to remember to try them out. My 32" knit picks were good for picking up the stitches around the sweater body, all 140 of them. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> It's lovely that you still talk to her. I'm sure she hears you and helps you in small ways.


Oh, thank you. We all miss her so much. She was really the steady rock in our family. My older sister and I didn't get along with our younger sister too well. No need to go into the particulars. At one point I told Mom that I was really trying hard to be nicer to my sister. In her matter of fact way, she said "you girls always argued when you were growing up, I don't know why it would be any different now". Wise woman.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

We went through all our pictures from Hawaii and I'd be willing to host a two week jaunt. There are some fun underwater pictures and we got some great pictures of turtles. What weeks are still open?

Meant this to go to Toni.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. It is complicated, but I am enjoying it. I honestly don't know how long it will take to finish. I have just finished Chart 4 and there are 10 altogether.
> 
> Sue


Enjoying it is what it is about, regardless of the time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes Tanya the wild life are being pushed out but not so much anymore.. there are limits in Oregon that don't allow county's to grow 'out' so much anymore.. could be for the wild life.. I stay out of politics as much as I possibly can... 

Bev it is so wonderful that you two are finding each other as a couple again.. That was so sweet of Gary to say  I'm glad I influenced you to find hiking places close to home too  We are empty nesters too I just wish they weren't so far away... We are finding ourselves again too.. We always leaned on each other in hard times.. it makes being alone together that much nicer.. 

DFL I love that you will become PNW'er and you will be in my neck of the woods.. litterly LOL I have lots of great threads that will work great with the Nibbling and I also have some very nice Alpaca lace weight that will be amazing... I'll hold on to it for when you are settled..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Caryn said, "Ronie, that would be something to see and photograph an elk. I have never seen one of those up close, only pictures."
> 
> In northern California there is a town that we've gone by several times and it doesn't matter much what time of year it is, there are always elk eating the grass and shrubs and just hanging out between the houses. That would make me nervous if I lived there!
> 
> I know the area that Ronie is talking about. Sometimes there are a lot of elk there. It's a refuge for them. Other times, I think they go up into the mountains, but I'm not sure.


It this town in California real close to the border?? if so I think it is the same heard


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished chart 4 of SW. Trying to pin it out to,show the branches and the leaves is getting more difficult. I know the designer said that even with blocking not all the leaves will be flat, because of the uneven increases. Only 6 more charts to go!
> 
> Sue


That is so pretty Sue.. I love leaves.. and my first attempt at doing something with my needles was the counterpane square.. I had to make 4 to make the center look right and was so very pleased with myself.. LOL I have loved the leaves ever since


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sue ..beautiful items and you are so speedy.you might have finished if the pattern had been right .
> Tanya..rolling and are you rocking too ? Loved the dancing .
> Toni ..I play on line scrabble ..really enjoy it.
> Bev ..evenly matched .Makes you think more so good for the brain.
> ...


Today the forecast is the country will be fairly hot, but it is supposed to be cooler and wet by the end of the week.
How long have your neighbours been away?
We don't have Mother's Day until May 8th, not sure why they do it differently. Possibly because we had so many different religious groups settle different parts of the country- maybe they did not want to seem to favour the Anglican Mothering Sunday, with it's connection to Easter.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I had never heard of Niebling. I looked him up and he certainly has wonderful/beautiful designs. One of his books is $49.99, so I need to think about it a bit, before I buy it.


He has some really nice free patterns.. I would do a few before making such a large purchase.. unless of course you fell in love with the designs.. they are really nice for sure 

I think it would be fun if there was ever a day when we could meet up and go through your stash... LOL and a nice dinner after wards..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Stay safe, Ronie. We didn't get any wind today, thankfully, and it didn't start raining until this evening. I was away with a couple of friends today for a nice outing and lots of laughs!  Not much knitting done so far today, but hopefully will get a bit done on something tonight.


It wasn't as amazing as we had hoped and feared.. at one time we were both working (ha solitaire) on our computers and the lights flickered.. it gave us a good reason to turn them off and find something else to do.. with him not feeling well I mostly knitted while he watched tv.. we kept thinking that we would loose power but we didn't just enough to mess up the clocks.. I have no idea what we are in store for today.. I thought it was nice then the rain hit the window..LOL It might clear up enough to get outside 
It sounds like you had a great time!!! the way I look at it.. knitting is for when life slows down and you have time to sit back and relax with our needles and yarn... I'd much rather laugh with friends... 

Bev that was a very close match.. you have a much better attitude than I would I'm afraid.. I think I will take your clue and find a short row pattern that I can work on while my hubby does his thinking.. Its why I choose Cribbage.. he is a faster thinker there


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Does anyone else have problems with the #1 Knit Pick needles? My first set bent like crazy. Knit Pick replaced them and today I see they are also bent. Their strength seems lacking.
> 
> I prefer slick metal needles so am open to hearing what brands may seem sturdier.


My #1 Knit Pick needles are metal .. they don't bend on me.. but it could be the difference in how we hold them. I would call and ask them.. mine are also fixed 40" I think they have 60" too but not possitive.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann thank you and Happy Mothering's day to you too!! I hope it is a special one.. and your right our fur babies are just as much in need of a Mother as any other


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tanya. It is complicated, but I am enjoying it. I honestly don't know how long it will take to finish. I have just finished Chart 4 and there are 10 altogether.
> 
> Sue


Oh my!! But just think of how stunning it will be when finished.. some of the charts could be quick filler charts.. LOL just trying to lighten the load..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oh, thank you. We all miss her so much. She was really the steady rock in our family. My older sister and I didn't get along with our younger sister too well. No need to go into the particulars. At one point I told Mom that I was really trying hard to be nicer to my sister. In her matter of fact way, she said "you girls always argued when you were growing up, I don't know why it would be any different now". Wise woman.


I have these conversations too.. usually when I am doing housework.. LOL or cooking.. more often than not it is my last client in my ear though... she taught me so much about mass producing for sale in canning and putting gift baskets together.. it was an amazing place to go everyday and she was such a inspiration for me.. She was 72 when she passed and had her own business!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> My #1 Knit Pick needles are metal .. they don't bend on me.. but it could be the difference in how we hold them. I would call and ask them.. mine are also fixed 40" I think they have 60" too but not possitive.


I don't think it has to do with the length of the cord as it is the metal tips themselves that bend. It might have a lot to do with how they are held. You are a very loose knitter which suggests you grip on the needle is very light. I can bend these things betw my fingers without much pressure which I do to try and straighten them out. FYI, I have called them and all they did was send me a set which says this is a common problem.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We went through all our pictures from Hawaii and I'd be willing to host a two week jaunt. There are some fun underwater pictures and we got some great pictures of turtles. What weeks are still open?
> 
> Meant this to go to Toni.


It is fine to post your offering here so we all know who is doing what. Will look forward to your LP.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam, it sounds as though you had a lovely day.


Thank you. It was lots of fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ann, you have a wonderful Mothering Sun.


From me, too, Ann, and all of you other ladies celebrating Mothering Sunday!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue, your Winter looks great. You are moving quickly with all your projects.
> 
> I just finished the last clue of Winter and now have to do the bind off. I did get a couple of rows done on FG last night too.


I did the bind off on my Winter last night. Need to weave in all the yarn dangling around and then get it blocked. Off for a meet-up with my knitting group this afternoon, so maybe I'll take it along to do that weaving in.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Does anyone else have problems with the #1 Knit Pick needles? My first set bent like crazy. Knit Pick replaced them and today I see they are also bent. Their strength seems lacking.
> 
> I prefer slick metal needles so am open to hearing what brands may seem sturdier.


I've never had any bending problems with mine, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I've never had any bending problems with mine, Tanya.


thanks Pam. so maybe it is me.

have a good time at the knitting group. they will love to see your Winter.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/herbert-niebling/3333713/176-200#195

Above is a link to a Herbert Niebling KAL for a lovely doily...join the group...then in the main list of topics click on the KAL...the doily is oval and it is here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/creamohne

The introduction says to PM the leader and the pattern will be sent to you...I did this earlier today, but may not hear until tomorrow...since it is Sunday.

There seems to be great instructions here. I am going to ask a few questions later and maybe see what the pattern is like.

I believe that a smaller Niebling project with knitting on RS and WS would be the place to begin. I also want to find something that is flat instead of in the round....it would be easier...at least you know when the "even" rows are when doing it flat.

Worth a try...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Such a lovely thing for your husband to say, Bev. Mine can pop out with an unexpected comment from time to time, too.


Makes things nice, doesn't it??


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev it is so wonderful that you two are finding each other as a couple again.. That was so sweet of Gary to say  I'm glad I influenced you to find hiking places close to home too  We are empty nesters too I just wish they weren't so far away... We are finding ourselves again too.. We always leaned on each other in hard times.. it makes being alone together that much nicer..


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev it is so wonderful that you two are finding each other as a couple again.. That was so sweet of Gary to say  I'm glad I influenced you to find hiking places close to home too  We are empty nesters too I just wish they weren't so far away... We are finding ourselves again too.. We always leaned on each other in hard times.. it makes being alone together that much nicer..


We've experienced the same thing and it's a really feeling that I'm still living with and loving my best friend after all these years.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Bev that was a very close match.. you have a much better attitude than I would I'm afraid.. I think I will take your clue and find a short row pattern that I can work on while my hubby does his thinking.. Its why I choose Cribbage.. he is a faster thinker there


I'd be lost without my knitting. I usually find a word in 1-2 minutes and he can work 5 or more minutes deciding which will give him the most points. The knitting is a life saver!! His and mine.  :evil:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> We've experienced the same thing and it's a really feeling that I'm still living with and loving my best friend after all these years.


Absolutely , Pam. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/herbert-niebling/3333713/176-200#195
> 
> Above is a link to a Herbert Niebling KAL for a lovely doily...join the group...then in the main list of topics click on the KAL...the doily is oval and it is here:
> 
> ...


Thank you, Dragonflylace (I think)! I've always wanted to try a Niebling so I just sent a message about getting the pattern.

I REALLY don't need another project but . . . I seem to prefer to start a new project when the actual knitting is done on a project and the finishing is supposed to start. I have 2 cardigans almost done: one just needs the underarm seams and the the button bands sewed and the buttons added; the other one is waiting to have all the seams sewed so the button bands can be knitted on. I'd get done quicker if I'd get off the computer and JUST DO IT!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> We went through all our pictures from Hawaii and I'd be willing to host a two week jaunt. There are some fun underwater pictures and we got some great pictures of turtles. What weeks are still open?
> 
> Meant this to go to Toni.


The next openings in our schedule are:

May 8 - 22

June 5 - 19

July 3 - 17

Aug 14 - 28 WIPs

Aug 28 - Sept 11

Sept 11 - 25 WIPs

Oct 9 - 23

Take your pick, Barbara!  Our WIPs weeks are suggestions only. Please feel free to mix things up if dates work better for you in another slot. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

ufoquilter said:


> .... I'd get done quicker if I'd get off the computer and JUST DO IT!


Isn't that just the way it works though?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

This might be something our new designers might be interested in. I am doing her MKAL and she sent this along. So I thought I would post it and see if anyone is interested. I have not read what she wants in exchange for your interest. So let me know if your not interested and I won't post anything else like this.

http://melodys-makings.com/become-a-guest-contributor/


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> This might be something our new designers might be interested in. I am doing her MKAL and she sent this along. So I thought I would post it and see if anyone is interested. I have not read what she wants in exchange for your interest. So let me know if your not interested and I won't post anything else like this.
> 
> http://melodys-makings.com/become-a-guest-contributor/


thank you Dodie. I read thru her offering and it sounds to me that if she uses your pattern, you get paid $75 and she winds up keeping it in perpetuity as she says if you post it on your web site after a period of time, no one can copy it. does this sound typical or reasonable in our field?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The ride went well but as I am ten pages behind I think I will have to get caught up later. My nails are done though, lol. I so enjoyed my pedicure after working my tootsies so hard today. The wind was a bear, 74 miles of headwind, whew! But all for a good cause. And I did manage to get a couple of rows of Urquhart done, twice, as I made a mistake and had to tink. Shout out to Tricia: I wore your name on my jersey this weekend


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I did the bind off on my Winter last night. Need to weave in all the yarn dangling around and then get it blocked. Off for a meet-up with my knitting group this afternoon, so maybe I'll take it along to do that weaving in.


Hope you enjoyed your knitting group time. That is a good task for doing while chatting. I did the bind off this afternoon. I don't think I have done that bind off before.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/herbert-niebling/3333713/176-200#195
> 
> Above is a link to a Herbert Niebling KAL for a lovely doily...join the group...then in the main list of topics click on the KAL...the doily is oval and it is here:
> 
> ...


Interesting group and some beautiful work. Let us know if you can still get the pattern.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> I'd get done quicker if I'd get off the computer and JUST DO IT!


So very true! I should make this my motto.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> The ride went well but as I am ten pages behind I think I will have to get caught up later. My nails are done though, lol. I so enjoyed my pedicure after working my tootsies so hard today. The wind was a bear, 74 miles of headwind, whew! But all for a good cause. And I did manage to get a couple of rows of Urquhart done, twice, as I made a mistake and had to tink. Shout out to Tricia: I wore your name on my jersey this weekend


Way to go, Melanie!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The ride went well but as I am ten pages behind I think I will have to get caught up later. My nails are done though, lol. I so enjoyed my pedicure after working my tootsies so hard today. The wind was a bear, 74 miles of headwind, whew! But all for a good cause. And I did manage to get a couple of rows of Urquhart done, twice, as I made a mistake and had to tink. Shout out to Tricia: I wore your name on my jersey this weekend


Congratulations Melanie! That is too bad you had to contend with a headwind the whole way. Glad you rewarded yourself with a pedicure and got knitting done as well. Very wonderful what you do for this worthy cause and how super that you kept Tricia with you on the ride!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I don't think it has to do with the length of the cord as it is the metal tips themselves that bend. It might have a lot to do with how they are held. You are a very loose knitter which suggests you grip on the needle is very light. I can bend these things betw my fingers without much pressure which I do to try and straighten them out. FYI, I have called them and all they did was send me a set which says this is a common problem.


I didn't think it was the cords at all.. I was just letting you know that if you wanted to go with a fixed that those were an option.. and your right my hands are not the strongest.. but then it does depend on the grip and mine is loose, and relaxed..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/herbert-niebling/3333713/176-200#195
> 
> Above is a link to a Herbert Niebling KAL for a lovely doily...join the group...then in the main list of topics click on the KAL...the doily is oval and it is here:
> 
> ...


I love the Creamohne and have PM'd her. I have not done one of his flat and would love to try.. I have been wanting some knitted squares...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> The ride went well but as I am ten pages behind I think I will have to get caught up later. My nails are done though, lol. I so enjoyed my pedicure after working my tootsies so hard today. The wind was a bear, 74 miles of headwind, whew! But all for a good cause. And I did manage to get a couple of rows of Urquhart done, twice, as I made a mistake and had to tink. Shout out to Tricia: I wore your name on my jersey this weekend


gosh it wears me out just thinking of riding a bike for 75 miles!!! and how sweet of you to wear Tricia's name.. I hope the knitting is going better by now  Great job by the way!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hope you enjoyed your knitting group time. That is a good task for doing while chatting. I did the bind off this afternoon. I don't think I have done that bind off before.


It was gpod and I got my weaving in finished on those two projects. Ready for blocking.  It was a bind off I hadn't done before either but went fairly quickly.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Yes Tanya the wild life are being pushed out but not so much anymore.. there are limits in Oregon that don't allow county's to grow 'out' so much anymore.. could be for the wild life.. I stay out of politics as much as I possibly can...
> 
> Bev it is so wonderful that you two are finding each other as a couple again.. That was so sweet of Gary to say  I'm glad I influenced you to find hiking places close to home too  We are empty nesters too I just wish they weren't so far away... We are finding ourselves again too.. We always leaned on each other in hard times.. it makes being alone together that much nicer..
> 
> DFL I love that you will become PNW'er and you will be in my neck of the woods.. litterly LOL I have lots of great threads that will work great with the Nibbling and I also have some very nice Alpaca lace weight that will be amazing... I'll hold on to it for when you are settled..


Yes I will be 3000 miles closer. I tried silk and wasn't happy with the results . I think alpaca will be great because it is softer and has a bit of give. I have some Suri and then also Alpaca Cloud from knit picks.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Interesting group and some beautiful work. Let us know if you can still get the pattern.


Ditto from me, DFL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Congratulations Melanie! That is too bad you had to contend with a headwind the whole way. Glad you rewarded yourself with a pedicure and got knitting done as well. Very wonderful what you do for this worthy cause and how super that you kept Tricia with you on the ride!


And from me, too, Melanie.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, DFL.


Will do.....


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

COngrats, Melanie, on a ride well done. And some well deserved luxuries. Very nice to have Tricia's name on your jersey. We LPer's need to stick together. 

I have to bind of DH's scarf and then it is done. Not mistake free by any means, but at least the second half is better than the first. So I learned. Still looks great. I told Gary about if the man on the galloping horse doesn't see the mistake, it's not there. Made him laugh.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, and I am.

Sue



tamarque said:


> Enjoying it is what it is about, regardless of the time.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank would have been nice to share with your group.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I did the bind off on my Winter last night. Need to weave in all the yarn dangling around and then get it blocked. Off for a meet-up with my knitting group this afternoon, so maybe I'll take it along to do that weaving in.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We went out this afternoon with a couple we met on our cruise. They came up from Richmond and we spent the afternoon at the DC Big Flea Market. It was pretty enjoyable other than me losing a cute pin, that I was planning using as a shaw pin and two bracelets I had bought. I did also buy a large cone of yarn and two crochet doilies, all for grand total of $10.00. Not sure what the yarn is,but there is a lot of yarn on the cone.

Also our friends say they might try and do the winter markets cruise with us, which would be really nice. We do get on pretty well together. We are thinking of doing the Virginia Historic Garden week tour together at the end of April.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> The ride went well but as I am ten pages behind I think I will have to get caught up later. My nails are done though, lol. I so enjoyed my pedicure after working my tootsies so hard today. The wind was a bear, 74 miles of headwind, whew! But all for a good cause. And I did manage to get a couple of rows of Urquhart done, twice, as I made a mistake and had to tink. Shout out to Tricia: I wore your name on my jersey this weekend


Melanie, thank you. I feel honored. It sounds like the wind was blowing everywhere today.

1 prayer shawl finished, 1almost finished (2nd Butterflies) and the 3rd started. First and 3rd are lap robes made of yarn remnants and I haven't made a dent in my stash. I think as I use 1 remnant another reproduces or they are packed so tight another slips out of the containers or its hiding place.

I think I found the perfect yarn for Earl Grey hot socks. The yarn almost looks like tea. Soon as taxes are done I will dig it out.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a busy day everyone had. 



eshlemania said:


> We LPer's need to stick together.


So true!

Those are some great finds at the flea market, Sue! That yarn will keep you in shawls for a long time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a busy day everyone had.
> 
> So true!
> 
> Those are some great finds at the flea market, Sue! That yarn will keep you in shawls for a long time.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> We went out this afternoon with a couple we met on our cruise. They came up from Richmond and we spent the afternoon at the DC Big Flea Market. It was pretty enjoyable other than me losing a cute pin, that I was planning using as a shaw pin and two bracelets I had bought. I did also buy a large cone of yarn and two crochet doilies, all for grand total of $10.00. Not sure what the yarn is,but there is a lot of yarn on the cone.
> 
> Also our friends say they might try and do the winter markets cruise with us, which would be really nice. We do get on pretty well together. We are thinking of doing the Virginia Historic Garden week tour together at the end of April.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- my friend Laury (the one who does the beaded gowns) made the natural colored doily that you just bought for me a couple of years ago. I believe its name is something like Sheaves of Wheat. In any case, I love it and was pleasantly surprised to see it in your pic. Great find.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, sounds as if you had a wonderful day. How good to have friends to travel together. Great finds at the flea market. Sorry you lost some things, but I love the Sheaves of Wheat doily.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Winter. Probably won't get it blocked for a couple of days. I even did a few row of Butterflies today. I gave a couple of rows left on WFR. That will be my Downton Abbey knit tomorrow. I may even get it bound off the. I am really trying to finish up WIPs, then I can concentrate on SW. Sue


Your Winter is beautiful, Sue. I'm anxious to see the rest of them. You do really excellent work, it's a pleasure to look at them.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Dodie, you should check on Amazon for Niebling. You might be able to pick up a second hand copy for relatively cheap.


Thanks, Bev. I did look it up and new is $49.99 and used is up to $93.32. I may buy one of the new ones next month. I can't buy anything else this month, I've gone over my budget already for this month.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That would be fun and I love your area of the Oregon Coast!


You are very welcome. Just let me know a bit ahead of time so John can move a few things around in the garage so we can get to the yarn. I have lots of it in the house, so that would be good for us to get into also. I have one tote that is from December that I want to keep, other than that we'll see. I don't even remember what I brought home when we did the inventory and sold the shop, but obviously there's lots!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Dodie. I don't feel like I am going fast. With hosting it, I did do the first two charts before the KAL started. Since it was not tested as such, I wanted to get a head start. I found the one mistake in the last chart, but I thought a couple of people had finished it already. The only thing is when you find an error or omission, it makes you a little more cautious. I do like the pattern. It reminds me in many ways of Gail aka Nightsongs, that I knit a few years ago. This was a free pattern.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gail-aka-nightsongs
> 
> Sue


I certainly agree that you want to go slower now that you've found a mistake. The Nightsongs is really lovely also. I may have to make it, although it also looks a bit like the Haruni that I'll be sponsoring later.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> West coasters--hope you get some sun and calmer weather and stay safe. We have had lots of sun for a few days even tho it has been pretty cold. Keep reminding myself that it is getting warmer, my house is holding heat much better and this week we see real Spring temps. Have even seen some daffy tips showing.


We've had a lot of rain and wind, but your snow days are really much worse in my opinion. I really hate the cold and was never happy wen we had cold and snow in Maryland.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> We went through all our pictures from Hawaii and I'd be willing to host a two week jaunt. There are some fun underwater pictures and we got some great pictures of turtles. What weeks are still open?
> 
> Meant this to go to Toni.


Oh, I'll be so happy to see the pictures. I haven't been able to dive for 20 years for various reasons and will love to see the pictures. To me diving was like meditation. I would have stayed underwater forever if I had had the air!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> It this town in California real close to the border?? if so I think it is the same heard


Yes, I believe so. It's been years since we went down that way, so it probably is the same herd.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> He has some really nice free patterns.. I would do a few before making such a large purchase.. unless of course you fell in love with the designs.. they are really nice for sure
> 
> I think it would be fun if there was ever a day when we could meet up and go through your stash... LOL and a nice dinner after wards..


Well, your definitely invited.

Where are the free patterns? I couldn't find them on Ravelry, but I didn't look very hard.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/herbert-niebling/3333713/176-200#195
> 
> Above is a link to a Herbert Niebling KAL for a lovely doily...join the group...then in the main list of topics click on the KAL...the doily is oval and it is here:
> 
> ...


This is really wonderful. Thank you so much, Dragonfly. I have sent the email info, etc. And will, definitely,do this first and then decide on spending that amount of money.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> We've experienced the same thing and it's a really feeling that I'm still living with and loving my best friend after all these years.


I feel the same way. It is really wonderful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> From me, too, Ann, and all of you other ladies celebrating Mothering Sunday!


I know it's probably late, so I'll say I hope your Mothering Day was very nice.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> thank you Dodie. I read thru her offering and it sounds to me that if she uses your pattern, you get paid $75 and she winds up keeping it in perpetuity as she says if you post it on your web site after a period of time, no one can copy it. does this sound typical or reasonable in our field?


I actually had not read her file on this, but I agree, I did that with on of the big yarn companies but I received $250 worth of yarn (wholesale). I actually received $500 retail and her $75 is just not enough for me even with having only one hat pattern to put up on Ravelry.

I'm really sorry that I hadn't read it first. I'd never have put it up.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> We went out this afternoon with a couple we met on our cruise. They came up from Richmond and we spent the afternoon at the DC Big Flea Market. It was pretty enjoyable other than me losing a cute pin, that I was planning using as a shaw pin and two bracelets I had bought. I did also buy a large cone of yarn and two crochet doilies, all for grand total of $10.00. Not sure what the yarn is,but there is a lot of yarn on the cone. Sue


That's a really great find, Sue. The yarn alone was worth more than $10. The doilies are really lovely. I have a couple of the doilies my mother made. I keep one on my living room table.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Melanie, I didn't realize it was a bike ride. Congratulations. That is such a wonderful thing to do.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've got two crocheted doilies to scan...but I'm in the process of putting the majority of patterns and completed items into notebook sleeves. This way I'll know the need-to-work and completed when finished.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> The ride went well but as I am ten pages behind I think I will have to get caught up later. My nails are done though, lol. I so enjoyed my pedicure after working my tootsies so hard today. The wind was a bear, 74 miles of headwind, whew! But all for a good cause. And I did manage to get a couple of rows of Urquhart done, twice, as I made a mistake and had to tink. Shout out to Tricia: I wore your name on my jersey this weekend


That sounds a grand challenge! Well done! Sorry about the tink!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you gathered such great bargains. I am glad you had a great time :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> I know it's probably late, so I'll say I hope your Mothering Day was very nice.


Thank you. I did have a lovely day with flowers, cards and a pretty pendant.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Dodie R. said:


> I know it's probably late, so I'll say I hope your Mothering Day was very nice.


Thank you. I did have a lovely day with flowers, cards and a pretty pendant.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I didn't make the connection. Happy Mothering Day late. It sounds like you had a good one.

I didn't get to bind off last night, because I must do the Italian bind off and that will be done in front of the computer and will take a bit of getting used to. I don't have much to bind off though. Sometime today.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

How nice you got to spend time with your new friends Sue. Love your purchases from the flea market - too bad you lost some. Sounds like something I would do. The doilies are so pretty. 

Tricia, how nice to have so much stash. Sounds like you are as busy as ever with many projects on those needles. 

Norma, what a nice Mothering Day you had. It does feel good to be appreciated. 

Looking foward to seeing the finished scarf Bev. Never heard of the Italian bind off. Will have to look that one up.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> We've experienced the same thing and it's a really feeling that I'm still living with and loving my best friend after all these years.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I hope so too. I used to observe both the UK Mothering Sunday and the U.S. one. I used to buy a card here in May when the cards were in the stores and hold them for months for sending to my Mum the next year. Since my she passed away in 2014, I don't pay much attention to the English day any longer.

Suequote=Miss Pam]From me, too, Ann, and all of you other ladies celebrating Mothering Sunday! [/quote]


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--that bike ride was quite the challenge. Those winds were wicked. Admire your ability to take this on and complete it. So nice that you honored Tricia as part of this effort. Great to come home and pamper yourself.

Sue--how nice to have made new friends on your cruise and that you still enjoy each other at home base. The flea market sounds wonderful and your finds are great. Those are fabulous crochet doilies that you found. I have several gifted to me that must be close to 80-90 yrs old now and found one at an antique shop that I got cheap when I showed them the error that was made by using 2 different white threads. I still love it.

Pam--what is the bind off you are using? Glad you were able to get some work done at the knitting group. I find at my little group there is so much chatting that it is hard to knit.

Dodie--no need to apologize about that post regarding posting free knitting patterns. I am grateful that you had the experience to put some perspective on the offer. It is all a good learning and that is valuable in itself. This young woman sounds very caught up in developing her business and is setting up a business model on a very low economy of scale--that is how it struck me. I also think she doesn't expect design that is very complicated just looking at her patterns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your ride went well, Melanie. Your tootsies deserved a special treatment.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> The ride went well but as I am ten pages behind I think I will have to get caught up later. My nails are done though, lol. I so enjoyed my pedicure after working my tootsies so hard today. The wind was a bear, 74 miles of headwind, whew! But all for a good cause. And I did manage to get a couple of rows of Urquhart done, twice, as I made a mistake and had to tink. Shout out to Tricia: I wore your name on my jersey this weekend


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for putting a name to that pattern. I bought it as I had never seen that pattern before. It is nice to have the name to go with it.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- my friend Laury (the one who does the beaded gowns) made the natural colored doily that you just bought for me a couple of years ago. I believe its name is something like Sheaves of Wheat. In any case, I love it and was pleasantly surprised to see it in your pic. Great find.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie. I finished WFR last night whilst watching Downton Abbey. Now I have two to block.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Your Winter is beautiful, Sue. I'm anxious to see the rest of them. You do really excellent work, it's a pleasure to look at them.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Good Morning...still alive...

Update of the Herbert Niebling group on Ravelry...

I did receive the pattern for Creamohne, the oval doily...and guess what, not only is is knitted flat, but there are Purled resting rows.

The piece is worked in sections with finished parts placed on stitch holders until the edging is done. 

I am definitely going to give this one a try...but not until I move. 

So those interested can join the group and read the info on the KAL...then send you email in a PM to the person designated and she will send you the pattern.

Take care and have a wonderful week!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I was really happy with my finds, just sorry for losing the jewellery purchases, although I only spent $10 total there too. I was just amazed at the sheer amount of stuff, and the cost of some of the jewellery. At the very first stall there was this big pendant with lots of different coloured gems. The cost $3,800. When my DH came over we told him to look at the pendant. I think he thought I liked it and was going to ask the price. Told him not to bother. I didn't really like it. I am not into big jewellery at all. My friend had warned me that there was very expensive jewellery there. I wasn't really planning buying anything, but the jewellery I bought was really inexpensive (dare I say cheap). Thank goodness. Could you imagine how I would have felt losing something really expensive. Quite honestly, I would be hesitant to wear something expensive for that reason.

Anyway we had a fun afternoon. It was really more for getting together
With this couple as we do,seem to hit it off.

Sue quote=Dodie R.]That's a really great find, Sue. The yarn alone was worth more than $10. The doilies are really lovely. I have a couple of the doilies my mother made. I keep one on my living room table.[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dfl,
I just PMd her for the pattern.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Good Morning...still alive...
> 
> Update of the Herbert Niebling group on Ravelry...
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, you gathered such great bargains. I am glad you had a great time :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you had q great day.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I did have a lovely day with flowers, cards and a pretty pendant.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Good Morning...still alive...
> 
> Update of the Herbert Niebling group on Ravelry...
> 
> ...


Thank you DFL. You take care too😄


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--that bike ride was quite the challenge. Those winds were wicked. Admire your ability to take this on and complete it. So nice that you honored Tricia as part of this effort. Great to come home and pamper yourself.
> 
> Sue--how nice to have made new friends on your cruise and that you still enjoy each other at home base. The flea market sounds wonderful and your finds are great. Those are fabulous crochet doilies that you found. I have several gifted to me that must be close to 80-90 yrs old now and found one at an antique shop that I got cheap when I showed them the error that was made by using 2 different white threads. I still love it.
> 
> ...


I'm not Pam, but I will stick my nose in. The bind off for Winter was k2tog,k1, the put back on the left needle and repeat. I don't know if this has a name, but I don't believe I have used it before.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Dodie. I finished WFR last night whilst watching Downton Abbey. Now I have two to block.
> 
> Sue


Looking foward to seeing them blocked. My winter is soaking, but I won't have time to block til later today. I recorded Downton Abbey and can't wait to watch it tonight! I will miss it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I'm not Pam, but I will stick my nose in. The bind off for Winter was k2tog,k1, the put back on the left needle and repeat. I don't know if this has a name, but I don't believe I have used it before.


Was that so it would have extra stretching ability? I am looking forward to seeing yours, Caryn. 

I finally tracked down the Creamohne (Oval Doily early 2016) KAL and pm'd the hostess for the pattern. I have no idea when I would ever get to it, but I sure want to. http://www.ravelry.com/groups/herbert-niebling


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TLL said:


> The next openings in our schedule are:
> 
> May 8 - 22
> 
> ...


How about Aug 14-28?

Dodie, my friend has done about 250 dives around the world and misses it. She had some health issues that prevent her from diving anymore. I am so happy she did it when she could.

That was an impressive bike ride, Melanie. Your tootsies deserved pampering after that!

I think a cruise is a nice way to travel with friends, Sue. You are together but still have your own space and no one is stuck with the cooking. ☺

I know I am behind, but I finally goth through clue 4 of FG. Visited my cousins in Santa Fe yesterday and took the shawl I am making her for her son's wedding in Sept. It is a beautiful match with her dress, and she loved it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue what an amazing find!!! I am with the rest I love the 'Sheaves of Wheat' doily.. I'd like a better look at the other one too  and that yarn is beautiful.. reminds me of the same colors Tanya used in the eyelash shawl.. only not lashy..LOL 

Wow Dodie..I wonder why the used one is so much more expensive..maybe Herbert put personal notes inside... 

Oh my gosh.. we had terrible storms yesterday... much worse than the day before... I had friends who had gone to Portland to buy a tent trailer and they drove it home!!! (towed it) they said it was the scariest time ever!! I am so ready for winter to be over... so far I have not heard of any casualty's from the winter storms and I hope it stays that way...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes I will be 3000 miles closer. I tried silk and wasn't happy with the results . I think alpaca will be great because it is softer and has a bit of give. I have some Suri and then also Alpaca Cloud from knit picks.


YAY!!! I think my alpaca is from Cascade Yarns.. (that is a word you will hear a lot now that you are moving here)  and it's so soft and beautiful..

I also got my pattern today.. I was wondering if it would work up ok in a fingering.. then realized it would take a lot of yarn.. I have some natural color cotton still in its wrapper I may go that direction... and goodness knows I have ton of white.. the possibilities are endless..LOL I really want to use my Alpaca though... I used silk on 'Lavender Fields' Loved the pattern hated the yarn..it stuck to itself and made me a nervous mess... but the drape was beautiful and it blocked out so nice!! so it was worth it... hmm I might just wear that today


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Well, your definitely invited.
> 
> Where are the free patterns? I couldn't find them on Ravelry, but I didn't look very hard.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&page=1&query=Herbert%20Niebling&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=recently-popular Here you go... I really want to do "Frosted Ferns" too... he has such movement in his work it is stunning  There is another site and I can't for the life of me remember what it is... that has several beautiful doily's ... We link to it every so often here and I have no clue where I stashed that little gem...  Maybe one of the Ladies here will remember...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I got my pattern too... I am so glad it is charted... to read all those instructions would be mind boggling.. 

I have to be to work early today and tomorrow... then I work Wednesday evening and then I have 6 days off!!! YAY!!! lets see what kind of trouble I can get into


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> I'm not Pam, but I will stick my nose in. The bind off for Winter was k2tog,k1, the put back on the left needle and repeat. I don't know if this has a name, but I don't believe I have used it before.


Thanx Caryn. I use this BO, too. Actually just used this one an like it a lot. There is another one that like as well. It is K1, YO, K1, Psso the first K1 and YO. Very stretchy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Forgot to mention I got my Addi order--finally have #5 Addi Long Lace tips and 2 new cords, 32 & 40." Don't know why I didn't pay attention before but the distributor lives about 35 Miles from and would be an easy drive when I go to the county seat for business. Going to call today to check on public hours.

Also, another gorgeous day here. Going up the high 50's*. Yea.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> How about Aug 14-28?....


Sounds good! It will be so interesting to see your photos. :thumbup: (My dad did some scuba diving. It will be nice to get an idea of what he saw. Thank you!)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a close up of the other doily.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue what an amazing find!!! I am with the rest I love the 'Sheaves of Wheat' doily.. I'd like a better look at the other one too  and that yarn is beautiful.. reminds me of the same colors Tanya used in the eye..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Working on catching up - on page 52

Ooh, gold yarn, nice Dodie.

Bev, snow is why I live in the semi-tropics. I can ride my bike all year and wear shorts.

DFL, it is amazing what one can amass over time isn't it? Hope you had fun at the craft fair.

Ronie, glad your DH likes the scarf.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ronie,
Think this may be the site you are thinking of.

http://yarnover.net

Sue


Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&page=1&query=Herbert%20Niebling&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=recently-popular Here you go... I really want to do "Frosted Ferns" too... he has such movement in his work it is stunning  There is another site and I can't for the life of me remember what it is... that has several beautiful doily's ... We link to it every so often here and I have no clue where I stashed that little gem...  Maybe one of the Ladies here will remember...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, those storms sound grim. Stay safe!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, those storms sound grim. Stay safe!


Ronie--your weather this year was atrocious. We had barely 5" of snow all winter, the heaviest one being about 2" which required no plowing. I will take mine to all the grey and rain of the NW.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, those storms sound grim. Stay safe!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Looking foward to seeing the finished scarf Bev. Never heard of the Italian bind off. Will have to look that one up.


Well, Caryn, when I put my picture up (I have some ends to weave in) you won't see an Italian bind off. I sat a bit last night and thought, I see what she is doing and, man, I couldn't figure it out. I thought to try it this morning. Nope, it's in. . com. . .pre. . .hensible.  So, I did a regular bind off, k and p, and it worked great and gave a nice finished look to the end. And I was done in two min. Yay!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, I joined the KAL with the Creamohne doily. Hopefully when I get the pattern, I will put it some place safe. Not sure if I will ever get to it, but it is beautiful and comes with relaxing purl rows. (Thanks, DFL.)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Ronie,
> Think this may be the site you are thinking of.
> 
> http://yarnover.net
> ...


That was a fun site to re-visit. Thanks, Sue!

And thank you for the photo of your other doily. There is plenty of detail in that one, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--what is the bind off you are using? Glad you were able to get some work done at the knitting group. I find at my little group there is so much chatting that it is hard to knit.


Knit 2 together, knit 1 and then put them both back on the left needle and repeat until finished. I find I have to take a really simple project to knit group in order to get anything done. I take the socks I'm working on. Haven't been doing much knitting on them other than when I'm out and about, so not making great progress, but getting there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I'm not Pam, but I will stick my nose in. The bind off for Winter was k2tog,k1, the put back on the left needle and repeat. I don't know if this has a name, but I don't believe I have used it before.


Thanks, Caryn! I don't know the name either, but it was an easy enough bind off to do.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Looking foward to seeing them blocked. My winter is soaking, but I won't have time to block til later today. I recorded Downton Abbey and can't wait to watch it tonight! I will miss it.


I need to get both my Winter and my Love Story blocked. Will try to do that this week. I'll be watching Downton Abbey tonight. I'm so sad it's ending and I'm going to miss it, too, Caryn.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like quite the competitive game Bev  Your score made me chuckle. One time DH and I took IQ tests together (just for fun) and I scored one point higher than him, which put me in the next up rating, lol. 

Happy (belated) Mothering Day Ann, and all the other moms out there.

Pam, hopefully once I get caught up I will get to see your Winter. Congrats on freeing up some needles for a new project.

Ronie, Bev, and Pam; so nice to hear you have wonderful DH's 

pg 56


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue what an amazing find!!! I am with the rest I love the 'Sheaves of Wheat' doily.. I'd like a better look at the other one too  and that yarn is beautiful.. reminds me of the same colors Tanya used in the eyelash shawl.. only not lashy..LOL
> 
> Wow Dodie..I wonder why the used one is so much more expensive..maybe Herbert put personal notes inside...
> 
> Oh my gosh.. we had terrible storms yesterday... much worse than the day before... I had friends who had gone to Portland to buy a tent trailer and they drove it home!!! (towed it) they said it was the scariest time ever!! I am so ready for winter to be over... so far I have not heard of any casualty's from the winter storms and I hope it stays that way...


We've got miserable weather up here, too, Ronie! Probably not nearly as windy (although it's pretty breezy) as you're getting, but the rain!!!! Supposed to be like this well into next week. Yuck! I'm soooooo looking forward to spring!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! I think my alpaca is from Cascade Yarns.. (that is a word you will hear a lot now that you are moving here)  and it's so soft and beautiful..
> 
> I also got my pattern today.. I was wondering if it would work up ok in a fingering.. then realized it would take a lot of yarn.. I have some natural color cotton still in its wrapper I may go that direction... and goodness knows I have ton of white.. the possibilities are endless..LOL I really want to use my Alpaca though... I used silk on 'Lavender Fields' Loved the pattern hated the yarn..it stuck to itself and made me a nervous mess... but the drape was beautiful and it blocked out so nice!! so it was worth it... hmm I might just wear that today


Cascade Yarns is a Seattle based company, too. Although I don't think you can actually go there to buy anything -- you have to do that in shops. I really like the Cascade Yarns I've worked with.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Pam, hopefully once I get caught up I will get to see your Winter. Congrats on freeing up some needles for a new project.


Thanks, Melanie. It's finished but not blocked yet. I'm going to try to make that happen this week.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

We have arrived home and we did have lots of silly fun. Now need to go back to p 47 to catch up but that will be tom orrow. Just hoping I'm not sickening for something - I can't stop shivering. early bed for me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> We have arrived home and we did have lots of silly fun. Now need to go back to p 47 to catch up but that will be tom orrow. Just hoping I'm not sickening for something - I can't stop shivering. early bed for me.


I do hope you feel better after a rest. Glad you had lots of silly fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I joined too this morning and my pattern just came. Now to have a read through it. I am not sure when I will get to it, but at least have the pattern.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Ok, I joined the KAL with the Creamohne doily. Hopefully when I get the pattern, I will put it some place safe. Not sure if I will ever get to it, but it is beautiful and comes with relaxing purl rows. (Thanks, DFL.)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just blocked my WFR. I am using my new Knitter's pride Knit Blockers and really like them.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just blocked my WFR. I am using my new Knitter's pride Knit Blockers and really like them.
> 
> Sue


Those are interesting looking pins, Sue. I'll bet it is nice to get a bigger piece of the edge at one time with them.

Belated Happy Mothering Day to those who celebrated!!! 

Linda, I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

On Saturday we went to GD's preschool spring festival. There are lots of fun activities for the children and they all get to win something. In addition they raffle off prizes, such as baskets filled with children's toys or books, dolls , Legos etc, plus things for the adults such as free massage, movie tickets and dinners. All the prizes are donated by the parents or businesses. The first year Alexandra won a basket filled with 50 books. Last year my DH won a free pizza and ten movie tickets which we divvied up for the girls' families. Usually they notify the winners on Saturday evening, but no calls this year. Then when Alexandra went to school this morning she found out she had won the thing she really wanted and was so happy. Hopefully she will share with Jackson!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes they are. The large have 8 pins and the small have 4. I used them with the flexible wires. It made it a lot easier, and I think I will be really happy with them.

Sue


TLL said:


> Those are interesting looking pins, Sue. I'll bet it is nice to get a bigger piece of the edge at one time with them.
> 
> Belated Happy Mothering Day to those who celebrated!!!
> 
> Linda, I hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, I joined the KAL with the Creamohne doily. Hopefully when I get the pattern, I will put it some place safe. Not sure if I will ever get to it, but it is beautiful and comes with relaxing purl rows. (Thanks, DFL.)


Check your email, Bev!!!    I signed on after you did and just received my copy. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope you feel better after a rest. Glad you had lots of silly fun.


Ditto from me, Linda.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just blocked my WFR. I am using my new Knitter's pride Knit Blockers and really like them.
> 
> Sue


That looks great, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> On Saturday we went to GD's preschool spring festival. There are lots of fun activities for the children and they all get to win something. In addition they raffle off prizes, such as baskets filled with children's toys or books, dolls , Legos etc, plus things for the adults such as free massage, movie tickets and dinners. All the prizes are donated by the parents or businesses. The first year Alexandra won a basket filled with 50 books. Last year my DH won a free pizza and ten movie tickets which we divvied up for the girls' families. Usually they notify the winners on Saturday evening, but no calls this year. Then when Alexandra went to school this morning she found out she had won the thing she really wanted and was so happy. Hopefully she will share with Jackson!
> 
> Sue


Great photo and congratulations to her on her win.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Good Morning...still alive...
> 
> Update of the Herbert Niebling group on Ravelry...
> 
> ...


Yes, I've received mine also. I haven't read anything yet, just looked at the beautiful pattern. I do love it and will do it one day and if it isn't too delicate, I may buy the book. They are all really lovely patterns.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ronie said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#craft=knitting&page=1&query=Herbert%20Niebling&availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=recently-popular Here you go... I really want to do "Frosted Ferns" too... he has such movement in his work it is stunning  There is another site and I can't for the life of me remember what it is... that has several beautiful doily's ... We link to it every so often here and I have no clue where I stashed that little gem...  Maybe one of the Ladies here will remember...


Thank you Ronie, the Frosted Ferns really is lovely. The other two would take me way too much time and I'd need to buy smaller needles that what I have now. When the ChaiaoGoo mini interchangeable needles come out, I may go ahead with these and the book.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> I'm not Pam, but I will stick my nose in. The bind off for Winter was k2tog,k1, the put back on the left needle and repeat. I don't know if this has a name, but I don't believe I have used it before.


It was used on the Uhura. At least that's the way I bound it off. It looks very nice.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love your WFR. Your blockers look really interesting. I may have to invest in them.  Cute pics of the GKs. 

Toni, I did get mine already, but have not had the time to look at it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great flea market finds Sue. How lovely to make new friends on your cruise who live near enough for an outing together.

Congrats on finishing your scarf Pam. Hopefully there will be a photo a few pages up.

I pedaled 154 miles instead of the planned 175. I stayed on the 75 mile course on Saturday as I was riding with a really great group instead of branching off by myself for the 100 mile course. Good decision as Sunday's 75 mile course (they only have 50 or 75 on Sunday, Saturday has 50, 75, and 100 mile courses) was all into the wind and I was slogging it by myself (the Saturday group was not riding both days). But all is good. And I feel fine today (Monday) 

pg 60


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> We have arrived home and we did have lots of silly fun. Now need to go back to p 47 to catch up but that will be tom orrow. Just hoping I'm not sickening for something - I can't stop shivering. early bed for me.


Have a nice cup of tea with lemon, or take warm water add lemon and whiskey in it. They are both very good for colds and flu.

This is my grandmother's concoction that she made whenever anyone came to her complaining of just about any ailment. She didn't drink, but did keep a bottle of whiskey on the top of the stove with instructions that it was for medicinal purposes and not to be drunk as highballs or anything else.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said "my friend has done about 250 dives around the world and misses it. She had some health issues that prevent her from diving anymore. I am so happy she did it when she could."

I had about 100 dives both in Hawaii (several of the islands) and the Ryukyu's. We dove on a number of them also. I guess I quit after we got back to the states and didn't have anyplace that had warmer water. Sold our equipment and found other past times.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I've received mine also. I haven't read anything yet, just looked at the beautiful pattern. I do love it and will do it one day and if it isn't too delicate, I may buy the book. They are all really lovely patterns.


I received mine, too. Looking forward to making itvat some point.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just blocked my WFR. I am using my new Knitter's pride Knit Blockers and really like them.
> 
> Sue


I have bought the knit blockers, too. I'll use them on the next shawl, I was kind of afraid to, but see that they work very well.

Your WFR is really lovely. I've said it before, but every time I see someone's work all I can do is think that you all are really wonderful knitters.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> I have bought the knit blockers, too. I'll use them on the next shawl, I was kind of afraid to, but see that they work very well.
> 
> Your WFR is really lovely. I've said it before, but every time I see someone's work all I can do is think that you all are really wonderful knitters.


  I'm sorry, Sue! I was so focused on the knit blockers, that I hardly looked at your WFR.  It is beautiful!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ....I pedaled 154 miles instead of the planned 175. I stayed on the 75 mile course on Saturday as I was riding with a really great group instead of branching off by myself for the 100 mile course. Good decision as Sunday's 75 mile course (they only have 50 or 75 on Sunday, Saturday has 50, 75, and 100 mile courses) was all into the wind and I was slogging it by myself (the Saturday group was not riding both days). But all is good. And I feel fine today (Monday) ....


It sounds like you planned well, Melanie.  Yeah! for bouncing back quickly!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue-good to learn about those Blocking blocks and how much you like them.

And great that Alexandra is such a lucky little girl.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ...your wfr looks fab .I had looked at those pins and wondered if they were any good .Hope your new found friends get to cruise with you again.Seems you had a good day out.
Pam ..using group time to do sewing in ends seems a good idea as you can chat and sew with no concentrating.
Mel,just off to bed to recover from your ride .A valiant effort by you.
Bev..Hope DH won't be riding a horse or your design element will be noticed .
Tricia...you have been very busy and have more to look forward to with the new found yarn. 
Linda ..hope the feeling is temporary and down to tiredness .
Lucky win for your little GD .that is a lovely picture of them both Sue .


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tricia, how nice to have so much stash. Sounds like you are as busy as ever with many projects on those needles.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie and Pam, I have been hearing about all the rain the west coast has been getting. Sounds miserable. Stay safe. 
Today was a beautiful day here. It went up to 60 and a few of my crocus peeked out.

Tanya, happy for you that you got your new needle me cords. 

I got the lace doily pattern in my email today also. I sure am tempted to try it. It is so beautiful. 

Sue, that second doily is really pretty too. Nice finds. 

Toni, I do think that bind off is very stretchy. 
Dodie, I didn't use that bind off on Uhura because I never read that instruction until I had already bound off. 

Bev, Sometimes it is just better to do the bind off we know, especially if it works just as well. I tried to cast on once with the Chinese waitress one once, and it was just taking so long I went back to my old favorite long tail! 

Glad you had a fun time Linda. Sure hope you can get rid of whatever bug you picked up quickly. Feel better soon. 

Sue, the wfr shawl looks great and a nice size. I have always wondered about those pins and have been tempted to buy a set. Glad to hear you liked them. 

Such sweet children Sue. Alexandra looks so pleased to have won that nice pony!

Melanie, glad you have recovered from that looong and windy ride&#128516;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great flea market finds Sue. How lovely to make new friends on your cruise who live near enough for an outing together.
> 
> Congrats on finishing your scarf Pam. Hopefully there will be a photo a few pages up.
> 
> ...


What sort of temperatures did you have Melanie?- although there must have been wind chill as well as 'wind slog' - rather you than me- although it is for a very good cause.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Such sweet children Sue. Alexandra looks so pleased to have won that nice pony!


:thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now I know why Melanie goes through so much 'cycling. Has to build up strength to train the Seahorse Dragons! Helicopters and Airplanes don't need that much stamina...but 8 (maybe 9) Seahorse Dragons are VERY strong. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronie and Pam, I have been hearing about all the rain the west coast has been getting. Sounds miserable. Stay safe.
> Today was a beautiful day here. It went up to 60 and a few of my crocus peeked out.
> 
> Tanya, happy for you that you got your new needle me cords.
> ...


That Chinese Waitress CO is probably the one that got me. I really was into trying all the different CO's and BO's I could find at one point and then came across Liat Gat's talk on this CO. She raved about it, but it got me and I gave up on it. It just seemed way too fiddly. Maybe one bored moment, my brain will call to try it again or something will call my attention to it as a particular challenge that tickles my fancy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Now I know why Melanie goes through so much 'cycling. Has to build up strength to train the Seahorse Dragons! Helicopters and Airplanes don't need that much stamina...but 8 (maybe 9) Seahorse Dragons are VERY strong. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Maybe you need to break in those seahorse dragons before sending them out into the world.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


It turned out great, Bev! Very handsome model.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


That is looking good, Bev! Love the ducks!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


Veeery nice Bev and DH sports it so proudly. Those colors look so close to a baby sweater I did in a maroon and yellow/gold.

Wonderful seeing the ducks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you had a good time. Hope you are not getting sick.

Sue


linda09 said:


> We have arrived home and we did have lots of silly fun. Now need to go back to p 47 to catch up but that will be tom orrow. Just hoping I'm not sickening for something - I can't stop shivering. early bed for me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That looks great, Sue!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


Bev, the scarf is really nice and the model also looks very nice. Are the colors his school colors?

I love the ducks on the pond, very good picture.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ronie,
> Think this may be the site you are thinking of.
> 
> http://yarnover.net
> ...


Yes it is! I had thought there were some Niebling in there but I was wrong I guess.. still some very beautiful doily's and I have done a couple..  One we all did together. It was the middle of Mommes Lysedug  I did Egeblad and really enjoyed it


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dodie.

Sue


TLL said:


> I'm sorry, Sue! I was so focused on the knit blockers, that I hardly looked at your WFR.  It is beautiful!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am very happy with how they worked. Glad I decided to order them

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> I have bought the knit blockers, too. I'll use them on the next shawl, I was kind of afraid to, but see that they work very well.
> 
> Your WFR is really lovely. I've said it before, but every time I see someone's work all I can do is think that you all are really wonderful knitters.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


Great scarf! He will know where to find it when he needs it.  Great photo!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Cascade Yarns is a Seattle based company, too. Although I don't think you can actually go there to buy anything -- you have to do that in shops. I really like the Cascade Yarns I've worked with.


I am enjoying working with it too!! I just wished it was in a fingering  what I am using now is 2 strands together and it is better.. and still not as thick as a fingering.. but fine. 

The weather has finally broke... nice sunny sky's and warm sun this evening... I hope it stays this way for awhile.. 

Bev I have been known to use my ole standby when the one they call for is difficult to understand... I bet if you go back to it in a month it will click for you.. I've done that too.. LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Now I know why Melanie goes through so much 'cycling. Has to build up strength to train the Seahorse Dragons! Helicopters and Airplanes don't need that much stamina...but 8 (maybe 9) Seahorse Dragons are VERY strong. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


LOL Karen... I can see the struggle now 

Melanie that is amazing.. I am in awe of such dedication  I am so glad your able to walk today!! you must be in great shape


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


that looks great Bev.. and I can see the hikes have helped Gary too!!! very handsome  Looks like both our guy's got new scarfs this week ... I am sure Gary will get use out of his soon... the mornings/evenings will still be chilly for awhile yet!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I love how your WFR turned out!! with your new blocking pins you get a more regular shape with it.. I like the rest of us have wondered about those blocking pins.. it looks like you must have more than one set?? that is what has held me back.. I just don't know how many sets to get.. and if one would be enough..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your comments on the brioche, Gary, and the ducks.  

Dodie, the colors are the Gryffindor colors from Harry Potter. It's what he asked for.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just blocked my WFR. I am using my new Knitter's pride Knit Blockers and really like them.
> 
> Sue


WFR looks lovely and the blockers are intriguing. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that one happy cherub!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Now I know why Melanie goes through so much 'cycling. Has to build up strength to train the Seahorse Dragons! Helicopters and Airplanes don't need that much stamina...but 8 (maybe 9) Seahorse Dragons are VERY strong. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :XD: Melanie needs as much strength as she can muster!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant work, Bev. He looks very handsome in it :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I had seen them in a catalogue a while back but it was only after my last Knitting Guild meeting, where someone showed them, that I decided to buy them. I was just going to buy the one box, but my DH told me to get two boxes, and I am glad now that I did.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I love your WFR. Your blockers look really interesting. I may have to invest in them.  Cute pics of the GKs.
> 
> Toni, I did get mine already, but have not had the time to look at it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

Your cycling was pretty impressive. It's great that you felt fine the next day. I would have been wiped out!

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Great flea market finds Sue. How lovely to make new friends on your cruise who live near enough for an outing together.
> 
> Congrats on finishing your scarf Pam. Hopefully there will be a photo a few pages up.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am glad that I bought them.

Yes, Alexandra was lucky. Hope she understands though that you can't win raffles every time,and she has been very lucky winning twice out of three years .

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue-good to learn about those Blocking blocks and how much you like them.
> 
> And great that Alexandra is such a lucky little girl.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. Yes it was a very enjoyable day.

Sue


annweb said:


> Sue ...your wfr looks fab .I had looked at those pins and wondered if they were any good .Hope your new found friends get to cruise with you again.Seems you had a good day out.
> Pam ..using group time to do sewing in ends seems a good idea as you can chat and sew with no concentrating.
> Mel,just off to bed to recover from your ride .A valiant effort by you.
> Bev..Hope DH won't be riding a horse or your design element will be noticed .
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. I have two sets. I was just going to get one but my DH suggested two, and I am glad I did. 
Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I love how your WFR turned out!! with your new blocking pins you get a more regular shape with it.. I like the rest of us have wondered about those blocking pins.. it looks like you must have more than one set?? that is what has held me back.. I just don't know how many sets to get.. and if one would be enough..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Gd's sweater remodel has now been completed. I was surprised at how easy it was to do once I figured out a game plan. Cutting off the lace bottom was akin to steeking except done horizontally using #1 corded needles to pick up all the stitches above and below the cut. Then thought of a 3 needle BO to connect the lace bottom with the newly extended body but didn't want another seam in that area so actually grafted the pieces together. That was a bit nerve wracking at first as there were over 150 stitches. But it worked beautifully. Discovered 3 stitches that were dropped, put in a safety pin to prevent running and did a fix after the graft was done. Lot's of little steps to do but not too many really. It feels satisfying to see this project grow to a more appropriate size. 

Want to also say how much I liked this yarn, surprisingly. It was an ICE cotton/linen/viscose blend and turned out to be very soft. It is a thick/thin yarn rated #2 wt which gives a very nice surface texture can be a little lumpy pulling thru stitches but once used to it, it goes pretty well. Unfortunately there is no more purple available and only a very few other colors. But may order some because I liked working it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Watch


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And another beautiful sight. Someone posted pics of the Northern Lights they saw last nite

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-392668-1.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Caren, What i have are a lot of remnant skeins of yarn. Most of it is donated, some from members of LP, some from a friend who buys storage unit contents and donates the fiber content to church ministries (the yarn to the Prayer Shawl ministry) and church members to both the prayer shawl and Disadvantaged children ministries. My personal stash is small about 30 skeins. I try a lot of the patterns we do and then use them for prayer shawls so they usually are not made with the recomended yarn. I did order a small stash of sock yarn when the bug bit to try socks a couple of years ago.
> 
> Now you see why I use a lot of color and get creative with it Sometimes it isn't the best combination, but it is what I have. It is rare if there is two skeins of the same color in the same weight. I decided this year to only use what I have and not purchase yarn for new projects or yarn to match what is in the stash. Maybe I need some appropriate 1 skein projects.
> 
> ...


Tricia I think it is wonderful what you do and very generous. It is great that you get donations of yarn to do it. You also do a super job of putting it all together to make beautiful shawls!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, sounds like you did a great job on you GD's sweater. Pic??

Loved the video and the pictures are amazing. I have seen the Northern Lights one time. We had them here in north central Indiana once that I know of. We just had green, but it was so beautiful.

THanks again, for all the comments on my brioche.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Saw that earlier. Not too far from where I come from originally.

Sue


tamarque said:


> And another beautiful sight. Someone posted pics of the Northern Lights they saw last nite
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-392668-1.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's DH's brioche scarf. In the 60's the next two weeks. He may not get to wear it till next winter.


Nice brioche work Bev. The colors look great on your dh and he makes a great model. I'm sure he will get lots of use out it for many winter seasons to come! 
Love your duck picture too. Looks like you had a nice walk!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Gd's sweater remodel has now been completed. I was surprised at how easy it was to do once I figured out a game plan. Cutting off the lace bottom was akin to steeking except done horizontally using #1 corded needles to pick up all the stitches above and below the cut. Then thought of a 3 needle BO to connect the lace bottom with the newly extended body but didn't want another seam in that area so actually grafted the pieces together. That was a bit nerve wracking at first as there were over 150 stitches. But it worked beautifully. Discovered 3 stitches that were dropped, put in a safety pin to prevent running and did a fix after the graft was done. Lot's of little steps to do but not too many really. It feels satisfying to see this project grow to a more appropriate size.
> 
> Want to also say how much I liked this yarn, surprisingly. It was an ICE cotton/linen/viscose blend and turned out to be very soft. It is a thick/thin yarn rated #2 wt which gives a very nice surface texture can be a little lumpy pulling thru stitches but once used to it, it goes pretty well. Unfortunately there is no more purple available and only a very few other colors. But may order some because I liked working it.


Nice going Tanya! Lots of good thinking and construction going on here! Very creative. Would love to see how it turned out if you get a chance!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Quick update on the Niebling piece...I did receive the pattern for the oval doily Creamohne...the group looks as if they are very active and always sharing and working on lace pieces...so if any of you are interested...just send a PM to Andreas...stillerGast and she will send the pattern to your regular email.

It is 7:46...oh my...must get to my packing chores...we are getting down to packing things in the kitchen that we won't need for the next 6 weeks...looks as if we might make the deadline.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are doing great, DFL.  You will be moved before you know it. 

Tricia, I must add my kudos to Caryn's. You do a great work that many benefit from. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my finished Waiting For Rain. I am very happy with it. I know it doesn't go with the sweater I am wearing, but I just threw some clothes on this morning. Unfortunately, my DH isn't well today. He had difficulty getting up this morning. It sounds like the way he felt the morning we went to the ER. He called the on-call surgeon and we will go to the office for when it opens, unless they call him before, so we are all ready to go. They said they could do everything that the ER could and my DH didn't really want to go there. He has been having some pain the last two or three days, but didn't call the doctor yesterday as Kat and I suggested. He was going to tough it out until Thursday when he had an appt scheduled with the surgeon, but he said he could hardly move this morning, and had to call dr's office. He suggested taking these pics to take his mind off it whilst we wait. Now he has gone to watch a movie. I may have to help him up out of his chair. I will take Butterflues with me to work on if we have to sit around.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your WFR is great. 

Hope DH is okay. I know this is a big worry.

Tricia--your knitting is so prolific and generous


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos of GD's sweater remodel. I added 2 garter stitch rows above the pink eyelet detail and it created this little 'bulge' in the fabric but it will lie fine when worn I believe.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are ok after the storm Ronie.

Dodie, I would love to go back to scuba diving, it was a lot of fun. I did not get to do a lot of it but have some great memories of the dives that I did do. I would need to rent gear though, mine is too old, lol.

Hope you are feeling better Linda and it was just a short passing thing.

Sue, I had seen those blocking pins before and wondered about them. Good to hear you like them as you block a lot so your opinion is valuable. And your WFR looks good.

Julie - temps were really nice, low to mid 70's F (low 20's C). Probably a bit warm for you though 

Bev, your DH is looking rather good with his new accouterments 

Sue, I hope your DH will be feeling better soon. So sorry to hear he is ailing.

Tanya, new needles are a treat. The purple sweater is quite cheerful looking 

Whew, caught up. Well with the LP anyways, my knitting is still far behind, lol.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

WFR looks wonderful on you, Sue!!!

Tanya, your remodel is great!!! I hope she loves it. 

Those northern lights are so different in different parts of the world. Thank you for sharing. They are beautiful.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I love the shawl.. it actually goes well with that sweater... I'm so sorry that DH is not feeling well.. I hope that it is something easy and quick to remedy  

Cute video Tanya! they look to be having a great time.. and oh my gosh those 'Bass's' are not light she must have strong arms  the Northern Lights pictures are amazing too... we had a yellow ting to our evening last night I should of looked outside. I have never seen the Northern Lights but have been told in the right conditions we can see them from here.. 

DFL just keep going at it before you know it you will be all packed and living off of fast food and out of a suit case  It is so exciting that you are moving across country.. not only you will be getting to know a new town but a whole new area!! So much fun to explore and experience


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, that GD sweater is looking great.

Sue, so sorry to here of DH's pain and not feeling well. Hopefully, it will all be taken care of easily.

Sue, I love your WFR. It is gorgeous and I love how the lace panels show up, yet seem to belong there. I think I will be doing this one in a variegated colorway.

My lady cancelled this morning, so we are having a slow lazy morning. We may head out to Goodwill. We are planning on hiking this afternoon. There is to be sun all day and in the 70's.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tricia I think it is wonderful what you do and very generous. It is great that you get donations of yarn to do it. You also do a super job of putting it all together to make beautiful shawls!


Ditto from me, Tricia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you are ok after the storm Ronie.
> 
> Dodie, I would love to go back to scuba diving, it was a lot of fun. I did not get to do a lot of it but have some great memories of the dives that I did do. I would need to rent gear though, mine is too old, lol.
> 
> ...


It is all you are used to, isn't it? with our hot weather recently when it cooled to 20* last Sunday I felt quite chilled- had on a knitted vest and a cowl.
Busy day today- Seniors Club Day. And feeding the Missionary Sisters- Yesterday the handy man from Age Concern put a good strong bolt on my gate, so it no longer is held just with a string. All to the good when I have the back door open for Ringo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Waiting For Rain. I am very happy with it. I know it doesn't go with the sweater I am wearing, but I just threw some clothes on this morning. Unfortunately, my DH isn't well today. He had difficulty getting up this morning. It sounds like the way he felt the morning we went to the ER. He called the on-call surgeon and we will go to the office for when it opens, unless they call him before, so we are all ready to go. They said they could do everything that the ER could and my DH didn't really want to go there. He has been having some pain the last two or three days, but didn't call the doctor yesterday as Kat and I suggested. He was going to tough it out until Thursday when he had an appt scheduled with the surgeon, but he said he could hardly move this morning, and had to call dr's office. He suggested taking these pics to take his mind off it whilst we wait. Now he has gone to watch a movie. I may have to help him up out of his chair. I will take Butterflues with me to work on if we have to sit around.
> 
> Sue


Sue, your WFR is beautiful! So sorry to hear Paul isn't feeling well again. I hope the surgeon can help him out today. Sending him some healing hugs!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of photos of GD's sweater remodel. I added 2 garter stitch rows above the pink eyelet detail and it created this little 'bulge' in the fabric but it will lie fine when worn I believe.


Tanya, that turned out great! It's a beautiful sweater.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally got through clue 3 of FG. And I just saw clue 10 was posted! Decided to start BON scarf over. And my yarn arrived from Fiesta. It is 925 yds of lace weight, color is salmon run. I originally got it to do FG but could do something else. Hmmm. I'm sure I will get suggestions.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

We just got back from seeing the surgeon, who thinks it may be a back problem, so wants him to get that checked out first.

Sue [ quote=tamarque]Sue--your WFR is great.

Hope DH is okay. I know this is a big worry.

Tricia--your knitting is so prolific and generous[/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are progressing well with the packing.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Quick update on the Niebling piece...I did receive the pattern for the oval doily Creamohne...the group looks as if they are very active and always sharing and working on lace pieces...so if any of you are interested...just send a PM to Andreas...stillerGast and she will send the pattern to your regular email.
> 
> It is 7:46...oh my...must get to my packing chores...we are getting down to packing things in the kitchen that we won't need for the next 6 weeks...looks as if we might make the deadline.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful, Tanya. I am sure your GD will love it.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of photos of GD's sweater remodel. I added 2 garter stitch rows above the pink eyelet detail and it created this little 'bulge' in the fabric but it will lie fine when worn I believe.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam/Caryn/Bev/Mel--thanx on the sweater. I am so pleased with the grafting which is invisible. I really feel I have learned this new skill which is always exciting.

I began to read the Clara Parkes book. She has a short story about process and describes herself as a process person. Doing this sweater remodel made me feel very connected to what she wrote about. I must tell you that she was very amusing talking about her seduction by bobbles, something she equated with bobbles in horses--a tripping mistake. She then went on to describe her falling in love with these slow moving 'tags' on a fabric--it was all about process and watching each of these form and grow and connect to the rest of the fabric. Sounded to me like she went into a zen state, working totally in the moment of each one of these on a jacket with many, many bobbles to bob (LOL). Doing this very long row of grafting felt like that to me.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie, I am happy with how it turned out and I am glad I bought those blockers. Now I hope Ai nay get to block Winter this afternoon.

We did get a call from the dr's office, so were able to be seen first thing The surgeon thinks it may be Paul's back and not from the appendicitis, so his surgeon appt for this Thursday has been pushed back three weeks until he can go see the spine dr.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Glad you are ok after the storm Ronie.
> 
> Dodie, I would love to go back to scuba diving, it was a lot of fun. I did not get to do a lot of it but have some great memories of the dives that I did do. I would need to rent gear though, mine is too old, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finally got through clue 3 of FG. And I just saw clue 10 was posted! Decided to start BON scarf over. And my yarn arrived from Fiesta. It is 925 yds of lace weight, color is salmon run. I originally got it to do FG but could do something else. Hmmm. I'm sure I will get suggestions.


Great color Barbara. Was it you who did another project in Fiesta Yarn? Your FG is looking good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Melanie, I am happy with how it turned out and I am glad I bought those blockers. Now I hope Ai nay get to block Winter this afternoon.
> 
> We did get a call from the dr's office, so were able to be seen first thing The surgeon thinks it may be Paul's back and not from the appendicitis, so his surgeon appt for this Thursday has been pushed back three weeks until he can go see the spine dr.
> 
> Sue


Hope it is as simple as a good chiro adjustment.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ronie. The surgeon wants his back to be checked by spine dr, so his surgeon's appt for Thursday has been postponed until after that. I guess we are no closer now to knowing when he will have his appendix removed.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Sue I love the shawl.. it actually goes well with that sweater... I'm so sorry that DH is not feeling well.. I hope that it is something easy and quick to remedy
> 
> Cute video Tanya! they look to be having a great time.. and oh my gosh those 'Bass's' are not light she must have strong arms  the Northern Lights pictures are amazing too... we had a yellow ting to our evening last night I should of looked outside. I have never seen the Northern Lights but have been told in the right conditions we can see them from here..
> 
> DFL just keep going at it before you know it you will be all packed and living off of fast food and out of a suit case  It is so exciting that you are moving across country.. not only you will be getting to know a new town but a whole new area!! So much fun to explore and experience


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Great color Barbara. Was it you who did another project in Fiesta Yarn? Your FG is looking good.


Ditto from me, Barbara.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ronie. The surgeon wants his back to be checked by spine dr, so his surgeon's appt for Thursday has been postponed until after that. I guess we are no closer now to knowing when he will have his appendix removed.
> 
> Sue


I hope he can see the doctor about his back soon. It can be do stressful waiting to find out what's going on.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is all you are used to, isn't it? with our hot weather recently when it cooled to 20* last Sunday I felt quite chilled- had on a knitted vest and a cowl.
> Busy day today- Seniors Club Day. And feeding the Missionary Sisters- Yesterday the handy man from Age Concern put a good strong bolt on my gate, so it no longer is held just with a string. All to the good when I have the back door open for Ringo.


Definitely a secure gate is a must, dogs can wander following a scent. Enjoy your busy day.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Finally got through clue 3 of FG. And I just saw clue 10 was posted! Decided to start BON scarf over. And my yarn arrived from Fiesta. It is 925 yds of lace weight, color is salmon run. I originally got it to do FG but could do something else. Hmmm. I'm sure I will get suggestions.


FG is looking good. And yes, you will have plenty of suggestions from this group, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Melanie, I am happy with how it turned out and I am glad I bought those blockers. Now I hope Ai nay get to block Winter this afternoon.
> 
> We did get a call from the dr's office, so were able to be seen first thing The surgeon thinks it may be Paul's back and not from the appendicitis, so his surgeon appt for this Thursday has been pushed back three weeks until he can go see the spine dr.
> 
> Sue


Not sure if back is better than appendix but three weeks is a long time to wait. Maybe he can get fit in somewhere in the schedule.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's to let him see a spine doc in the interim.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Not sure if back is better than appendix but three weeks is a long time to wait. Maybe he can get fit in somewhere in the schedule.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, your FG looks great. Love your Fiesta yarn. It looks quite yummy. 

We found the sandhill cranes in another place this morning. I got some more pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh My! Here is a challenge for LP and KP

http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5710&key=CWNL&tp=i-H43-6o-IVq-1rZn16-1o-JjN1-1c-1rZUPo-dTt77

Tricia--was thinking of you as I began to read this piece but by the end thought of all of us and KP doing such a project. Where the heck would it all get collated and put together, but it would be quite the project.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Sue I love the shawl.. it actually goes well with that sweater... I'm so sorry that DH is not feeling well.. I hope that it is something easy and quick to remedy
> 
> Cute video Tanya! they look to be having a great time.. and oh my gosh those 'Bass's' are not light she must have strong arms  the Northern Lights pictures are amazing too... we had a yellow ting to our evening last night I should of looked outside. I have never seen the Northern Lights but have been told in the right conditions we can see them from here..
> 
> DFL just keep going at it before you know it you will be all packed and living off of fast food and out of a suit case  It is so exciting that you are moving across country.. not only you will be getting to know a new town but a whole new area!! So much fun to explore and experience


Yes, I will be giving up my oranges, lemons, and key limes for plums, apples, and pears...also lots and lots of berries, not to mention tulips, and a complete kitchen garden...I will be busy in the spring and summer with all the planting and then canning...can't wait!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, your FG looks great. Love your Fiesta yarn. It looks quite yummy.
> 
> We found the sandhill cranes in another place this morning. I got some more pictures.


More great photos. How interesting that you came across them again just where you were walking. Hmm, are they following you?

They remind me of the giant blue herons we have around here which are even bigger than the cranes, but they have a similar profile.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, I will be giving up my oranges, lemons, and key limes for plums, apples, and pears...also lots and lots of berries, not to mention tulips, and a complete kitchen garden...I will be busy in the spring and summer with all the planting and then canning...can't wait!!!!!


Great northern fruit and variety of food and flowers to be grown.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Definitely a secure gate is a must, dogs can wander following a scent. Enjoy your busy day.


 :thumbup: Too right, and thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> More great photos. How interesting that you came across them again just where you were walking. Hmm, are they following you?


Thanks, Tanya. We don't see them when we hike. We have been seeing them along 2 roads that we drive on daily. Gary pulls over and I get out and take pictures.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pics as usual, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Barbara, your FG looks great. Love your Fiesta yarn. It looks quite yummy.
> 
> We found the sandhill cranes in another place this morning. I got some more pictures.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good news, I hope, for your DH, Sue. 

Peace of mind with secure gates, Julie,

Beautiful photos, Bev.

And you thought you were busy before, DFL! 

Sorry, this is so short - very busy here at lunch time. Blessings to all!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue and Toni.  We thought we'd seen the end of them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Amazing....so entertaining!!!!!


I nearly missed this, Tanya. Excellent!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, WFR is gorgeous! I do hope Paul is seen soon.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of photos of GD's sweater remodel. I added 2 garter stitch rows above the pink eyelet detail and it created this little 'bulge' in the fabric but it will lie fine when worn I believe.


That is great work :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barbara, FG is so pretty and your yarn is lovely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I nearly missed this, Tanya. Excellent!!


Assume you mean the video? I thought of you with this video. These women are tremendous and very athletic. And they have a good sense of humor. The next video was really a spoof on American music of a by-gone era. They couldn't keep a straight face doing it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I have just seen your reply. I do hope he is better soon and has some relief.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is great work :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. Had a strange experience doing it. I was suddenly enveloped in this feeling of being back in my childhood home with my mother bent over some kind of sewing, making adjustments to fittings. She sewed everything and before working outside the home, took in private sewing jobs so I grew up with this all around me. I almost felt like I was channeling that energy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, your FG looks great. Love your Fiesta yarn. It looks quite yummy.
> 
> We found the sandhill cranes in another place this morning. I got some more pictures.


Brilliant photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Assume you mean the video? I thought of you with this video. These women are tremendous and very athletic. And they have a good sense of humor. The next video was really a spoof on American music of a by-gone era. They couldn't keep a straight face doing it.


Yes, I did mean the video. I did look at the next one too. Great fun. Thank you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Norma. Had a strange experience doing it. I was suddenly enveloped in this feeling of being back in my childhood home with my mother bent over some kind of sewing, making adjustments to fittings. She sewed everything and before working outside the home, took in private sewing jobs so I grew up with this all around me. I almost felt like I was channeling that energy.


That is lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. The surgeon doesn't think it is to do with the appendicitis, but rather his back. He has to go see a spine specialist now, before going back to the surgeon.

Sue



TLL said:


> Good news, I hope, for your DH, Sue.
> 
> Peace of mind with secure gates, Julie,
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Sue, your WFR is beautiful! So sorry to hear Paul isn't feeling well again. I hope the surgeon can help him out today. Sending him some healing hugs!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your FG us looking good, Barbara.

I am sure you will be able to come up with something for the salmon yar.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Finally got through clue 3 of FG. And I just saw clue 10 was posted! Decided to start BON scarf over. And my yarn arrived from Fiesta. It is 925 yds of lace weight, color is salmon run. I originally got it to do FG but could do something else. Hmmm. I'm sure I will get suggestions.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds wonderful with all those fruits. I can picture fruit pies, cobblers etc.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Yes, I will be giving up my oranges, lemons, and key limes for plums, apples, and pears...also lots and lots of berries, not to mention tulips, and a complete kitchen garden...I will be busy in the spring and summer with all the planting and then canning...can't wait!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. The doc's office called to have him go in first thing. Doesn't think it is the appendix, which is a relief, but he has to go see a spine dr first before returning to see the surgeon about possible date for surgery.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, WFR is gorgeous! I do hope Paul is seen soon.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Tricia I think it is wonderful what you do and very generous. It is great that you get donations of yarn to do it. You also do a super job of putting it all together to make beautiful shawls!


Thank you. It gets to be a challenge, especially when not doing the easy thing of buying more yarn to match or coordinate to have enough. With the price increases lately I just would not be able to do any knitting (buy any yarn). What I bought a year ago for $100 is now $200 with no increase in income. I thought at first I was buying better food or something so started watching closer and talking with friends. We all have seen an estounding jump in the price of things.

*Well, off my soap box*. Again thanks to all who donated yarn. I was shocked at the shipping charges. It has given me a chance to work with yarns I never knew existed.

It is raining and supposed to most of the week. At least the temperatures are in the 50's f at night and on a sunny day up to 70f during the day.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, I did mean the video. I did look at the next one too. Great fun. Thank you!


My pleasure


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you. It gets to be a challenge, especially when not doing the easy thing of buying more yarn to match or coordinate to have enough. With the price increases lately I just would not be able to do any knitting (buy any yarn). What I bought a year ago for $100 is now $200 with no increase in income. I thought at first I was buying better food or something so started watching closer and talking with friends. We all have seen an estounding jump in the price of things.
> 
> *Well, off my soap box*. Again thanks to all who donated yarn. I was shocked at the shipping charges. It has given me a chance to work with yarns I never knew existed.
> 
> It is raining and supposed to most of the week. At least the temperatures are in the 50's f at night and on a sunny day up to 70f during the day.


I get on the same soap box. I am not a big shopper so it is very clear when costs are rising. I have seen things increase 20-30%, particularly fresh produce. Some yarns have also seen a significant increase. And like you my income has remained very low. Yard sales become more attractive again.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Oh My! Here is a challenge for LP and KP
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5710&key=CWNL&tp=i-H43-6o-IVq-1rZn16-1o-JjN1-1c-1rZUPo-dTt77
> 
> Tricia--was thinking of you as I began to read this piece but by the end thought of all of us and KP doing such a project. Where the heck would it all get collated and put together, but it would be quite the project.


What an accomplishment. I see some of them were taken apart into individual blankets later. More practical to make the individual blankets then lay them out. Think of the money spent on postage that could have bought more yarn to givehelp to more people.

Our church group started with 6 women and has made over 300 prayer shawls. I am the only one left. Others have failing health, moved to be closer to adult children or something. Quite an accomplishment. At times we were producing 4-6 shawls a week. Pretty good for women considered to be useless!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> What an accomplishment. I see some of them were taken apart into individual blankets later. More practical to make the individual blankets then lay them out. Think of the money spent on postage that could have bought more yarn to givehelp to more people.
> 
> Our church group started with 6 women and has made over 300 prayer shawls. I am the only one left. Others have failing health, moved to be closer to adult children or something. Quite an accomplishment. At times we were producing 4-6 shawls a week. Pretty good for women considered to be useless!


Who said women were useless. Off with their heads!

Those blankets were put together for the challenge but then separated for distribution. One groups gave blankets to MS sufferers. I think another gave them to children. One group, the first I think, collected squares and sewed them together into blankets and then sewed the blankets together. Quite the project. These projects definitely got a lot of blankets done for people who could use the help. I would imagine they also raised money for shipping costs to recipients if needed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Barbara, your FG looks great. Love your Fiesta yarn. It looks quite yummy.
> 
> We found the sandhill cranes in another place this morning. I got some more pictures.


Great pictures and awesome birds!


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Oh My! Here is a challenge for LP and KP
> 
> http://www.crochet-world.com/newsletters.php?mode=article&article_id=5710&key=CWNL&tp=i-H43-6o-IVq-1rZn16-1o-JjN1-1c-1rZUPo-dTt77
> 
> Tricia--was thinking of you as I began to read this piece but by the end thought of all of us and KP doing such a project. Where the heck would it all get collated and put together, but it would be quite the project.


That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, I will be giving up my oranges, lemons, and key limes for plums, apples, and pears...also lots and lots of berries, not to mention tulips, and a complete kitchen garden...I will be busy in the spring and summer with all the planting and then canning...can't wait!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And another beautiful sight. Someone posted pics of the Northern Lights they saw last nite
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-392668-1.html


Beautiful! I miss seeing the northern lights since I moved further south in Maine. Of course, it helped that my first husband was a night owl and would wake me up when they were out. Our Great Dane was fascinated with them.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni. The surgeon doesn't think it is to do with the appendicitis, but rather his back. He has to go see a spine specialist now, before going back to the surgeon.
> 
> Sue


Sue, I hope all is well. Just a comment on my experience, not to scare or worry you. When my appendix ruptured, thinking it was a bad case of the flu, I didn't go to the hospital until a week later. They did surgery that night and started antibiotics. A month later I had sever pain in my back. A second surgery revealed an encapsulated sack of infection the antibiotics could not cure with more infection than from the ruptured appendix. They had to puncture it and put in a drain - more strong antibiotics.

At least keep this as a possibility if the spine specialist doesn't find anything. I was told it was because I had delayed having appendix surgery and since the infection was encapsulated antibiotics could not clear it.

Hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Who said women were useless. Off with their heads!


Not women are useless but older women with various health issues are useless. We started in 2005 and by 2012 had made and donated over 300 shawls providing comfort to people as support, a reminder someone was thinking about and praying for them. Many reported of feeling the comfort and love when using them.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, finally got to watch the video. Those women were great musicians and having such fun too. 
Your sweater for your gd did turn out beautifully. It is so satisfying to be able to come up with solutions like that and actually have them work so well! I'm sure your gd will be so pleased to have it back again. 

DFL, great progress with your packing. It is hard to decide what to leave out. I always seemed to pack something and then need it the next day! 
Does your new property have all those fruit trees and berry bushes and kitchen garden already? If so, that is very exciting! 

Sue, your WFR is like a rainbow. Looks super on you. Sorry to hear that your dh is in pain. Sure hope the back doctor can help. Good it wasn't the appendicitis though. 

Julie, glad to hear you had a good busy day yesterday and that it is cooling off. Nice that the gate was fixed so you don't have to worry about Ringo getting loose. 

Barbara, FG looks super in that lovely color yarn. Pretty new yarn too. So many patterns to choose from. 

Bev, how neat that you came upon those cranes again. Lovely pictures. I wonder if they are nesting now. 

Here is Winter. It is done with the merino mink yarn. It turned out smaller in depth than Susanna IC showed in her blocking schematic. It is 12" deep instead of 19". Not quite sure what happened there. Anyway, it will make a nice neck warmer. I think it looks more like spring flowers than winter snow drops though. I tried to get my dog Bodhi to pose, but he didn't like the idea and wouldn't look at me! But it does show the beads better, so I am posting it :lol:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, beautiful pictures.

Beautiful FG and other shawls (I forgot to keep notes)
Thanks for your comments and encouragement re the donation items.

Got my tax information off to my accountant so hope to get some wip knitting finished. The last lap robe it being made from balls of yarn, most the size of a golf ball to a baseball in shades of blue and blue varigated yarns.

The yarn I am thinking of using for Earl Gray is either Prairie Grass or Beachside. Some that was in a stash builder bundle I got somewhere. Both are probably heathered and shaded. Pictures if there is decent light sometime. They look like two colors twisted together and one is more blue/yellow green and the other red with yellow green shaded to blue. Interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Not women are useless but older women with various health issues are useless. We started in 2005 and by 2012 had made and donated over 300 shawls providing comfort to people as support, a reminder someone was thinking about and praying for them. Many reported of feeling the comfort and love when using them.


I understand Tricia. I was being facetious. I think the work you do is wonderful and generous.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, finally got to watch the video. Those women were great musicians and having such fun too.
> Your sweater for your gd did turn out beautifully. It is so satisfying to be able to come up with solutions like that and actually have them work so well! I'm sure your gd will be so pleased to have it back again.
> 
> DFL, great progress with your packing. It is hard to decide what to leave out. I always seemed to pack something and then need it the next day!
> ...


Caryn--your Winter/Spring/Summer/Fall is beautiful. Love the color. I do see why you see it more Springlike. 

I went back to rewatch that video, it was so uplifting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia,
He has an appointment on Thursday with the spine specialist. He had an encapsulated infection sack right on his appendix. I guess we will have a better idea on Thursday.
Sue


triciad19 said:


> Sue, I hope all is well. Just a comment on my experience, not to scare or worry you. When my appendix ruptured, thinking it was a bad case of the flu, I didn't go to the hospital until a week later. They did surgery that night and started antibiotics. A month later I had sever pain in my back. A second surgery revealed an encapsulated sack of infection the antibiotics could not cure with more infection than from the ruptured appendix. They had to puncture it and put in a drain - more strong antibiotics.
> 
> At least keep this as a possibility if the spine specialist doesn't find anything. I was told it was because I had delayed having appendix surgery and since the infection was encapsulated antibiotics could not clear it.
> 
> Hoping and praying for the best.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ..great video and I was envisaging Norma taking them off .glad your lovely sweater came out so well .
Julie, good that your gate is now secure for sweet Ringo to be safe .Hope callers remember to bolt it when they pass through.
Sue ..how frustrating about DH and not actually knowing exactly why he is unwell. I sincerely hope they soon get him back to good health
Babalou.love the colour of the FG .It looks pretty .
DFL the fruits will be ideal and you will have a busy time sorting your new garden.
Caryn ..Winter turned out well and I would have liked to have seen more of the model . 
Tricia , wonderful work and hope you can get a few more involved .
Does anyone know the cheapest way of sending parcels to USA from Uk please? Even a very small package seems to be rather expensive .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry Bev meant to comment on the bird .Another clever shot. I took one of a heron earlier .It was on a roof top looking about .Probably seeing a pond in a garden and deciding to swoop.It was too far away really so couldn't see it on the pic .so deleted it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, finally got to watch the video. Those women were great musicians and having such fun too.
> Your sweater for your gd did turn out beautifully. It is so satisfying to be able to come up with solutions like that and actually have them work so well! I'm sure your gd will be so pleased to have it back again.
> 
> DFL, great progress with your packing. It is hard to decide what to leave out. I always seemed to pack something and then need it the next day!
> ...


Absolutely lovely, Caryn! At least he stood still long enough for you to get the picture.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma, Caryn and Pam. re: the cranes Thanks also, Ann. 

Caryn, your model seems embarrassed, I cannot imagine why, your Winter is gorgeous.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tricia - you and your friends do (did for those who left) great things with yarn for people who need a prayer and a hug. 

Lovely Winter Caryn. That shade of red is beautiful.

DFL, you will have to garden in the summer!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--your Winter/Spring/Summer/Fall is beautiful. Love the color. I do see why you see it more Springlike.
> 
> I went back to rewatch that video, it was so uplifting.


Thank you Tanya. I just see flowers in it for some reason. Maybe it is spring fever due to the 70 degree weather.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..great video and I was envisaging Norma taking them off .glad your lovely sweater came out so well .
> Julie, good that your gate is now secure for sweet Ringo to be safe .Hope callers remember to bolt it when they pass through.
> Sue ..how frustrating about DH and not actually knowing exactly why he is unwell. I sincerely hope they soon get him back to good health
> Babalou.love the colour of the FG .It looks pretty .
> ...


Thank you Ann. I wish he would have turned but as soon as he looked my way he would walk toward me!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely lovely, Caryn! At least he stood still long enough for you to get the picture.


Thanks Pam. I think he needs lessons from Tango.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Norma, Caryn and Pam. re: the cranes Thanks also, Ann.
> 
> Caryn, your model seems embarrassed, I cannot imagine why, your Winter is gorgeous.


Thanks Bev. He just couldn't understand why I was putting this wrap on him and then making him stay.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Tricia - you and your friends do (did for those who left) great things with yarn for people who need a prayer and a hug.
> 
> Lovely Winter Caryn. That shade of red is beautiful.
> 
> DFL, you will have to garden in the summer!


Thank you Melanie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. I think he needs lessons from Tango.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, finally got to watch the video. Those women were great musicians and having such fun too.
> Your sweater for your gd did turn out beautifully. It is so satisfying to be able to come up with solutions like that and actually have them work so well! I'm sure your gd will be so pleased to have it back again.
> 
> DFL, great progress with your packing. It is hard to decide what to leave out. I always seemed to pack something and then need it the next day!
> ...


Been a good busy day today, too- Seniors in the morning, a rest to recover, and now cooking a self-crusting quiche, to feed the two Sister Missionaries- forgot to put the tomatoes on top so they will go on the side, with the cold chicken, that I cooked last night. Hot but not as very hot as it has been.
Your model looked potentially very fine even if he would not 'front up'- he has stiff competition from Tango!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Tanya ..great video and I was envisaging Norma taking them off .glad your lovely sweater came out so well .
> Julie, good that your gate is now secure for sweet Ringo to be safe .Hope callers remember to bolt it when they pass through.
> Sue ..how frustrating about DH and not actually knowing exactly why he is unwell. I sincerely hope they soon get him back to good health
> Babalou.love the colour of the FG .It looks pretty .
> ...


That is why it will be padlocked- my current padlock is having the CRC treatment right now, but I will put it on tomorrow.
My quiche already smells scrumptious as it cooks!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I found another error in Chart 5 of Spring Wood. I PMd the designer and she just got back to me. I'm about to go to bed, so will check it out in the morning. I believe she has corrected it now.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Caryn, your Winter/Spring is lovely!!! Maybe next time your dog will feel more comfortable. 

Ann, we discovered that it is cheaper to send in an envelope if at all possible. Any size package was more expensive to ship to the UK from here.

Enjoy your quiche, Julie. It sounds delicious!!!  I figured out your Traveling Vine stitch tonight. It is sooo pretty! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I found another error in Chart 5 of Spring Wood. I PMd the designer and she just got back to me. I'm about to go to bed, so will check it out in the morning. I believe she has corrected it now.
> 
> Sue


Good to know. I'm halfway finished with chart 2.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

*DFL*-->You may be in the 7 or 8 growth zones for Washington. This means potential Figs and some other things...but not citrus like you've had previously. Look below:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I feel quite ignorant of locations in America and had looked at Oregon yesterday seeing that Ronie lives in that area .The UK is 864 miles from North to south and see that Oregon is about 350 .Not only learning more skills in knitting but also improving my geography .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

annweb --> That is one reason I showed BOTH states stacked together. This way you can see where I'm talking about. Envious, am I that I cannot grow some varieties of fruit...but I'm better off not having immediate access. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I lost a reply a few hours ago because of internet access issues- now I have not the foggiest idea of where I was- it is a hot night, I am tired, and think I will just go forwards. 
Seniors went well, although the group was small, and I won the first prize in the raffle. So I have meat to add to my diet for this week. The vegies have mostly been eaten- just two corn cobs and a few tomatoes to go- the tomatoes will go well with my black pudding for breakfast, in the morning.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, your quiche smells good from here! Glad you had a good day yesterday. Good to have the gate padlocked. Keeping Ringo safe is a priority. 

Not much knitting last night. Had a scrabble rematch and was soundly beaten. 

We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn. Winter is so very pretty and the photos/model are great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, he is very well camouflaged! Brilliant!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic, and I do see him.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Julie, your quiche smells good from here! Glad you had a good day yesterday. Good to have the gate padlocked. Keeping Ringo safe is a priority.
> 
> Not much knitting last night. Had a scrabble rematch and was soundly beaten.
> 
> We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your quiche smells good from here! Glad you had a good day yesterday. Good to have the gate padlocked. Keeping Ringo safe is a priority.
> 
> Not much knitting last night. Had a scrabble rematch and was soundly beaten.
> 
> We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


Took a bit of searching - toad/frog?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your quiche smells good from here! Glad you had a good day yesterday. Good to have the gate padlocked. Keeping Ringo safe is a priority.
> 
> Not much knitting last night. Had a scrabble rematch and was soundly beaten.
> 
> We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


Amazing photo, Bev!!!

Your scrabble rematch sounds like the cribbage "tournament" older DD and I have going while they are home. I have won a couple of games, but she is pretty consistently beating me. I guess that makes me a good teacher.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today is definitely springlike. It is supposed to be up to 74 degrees today. Here is my Winter shawl. Maybe Spring would have been a more fitting name for it!

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today is definitely springlike. It is supposed to be up to 74 degrees today. Here is my Winter shawl. Maybe Spring would have been a more fitting name for it!
> 
> Sue


It does look lovely, Sue- like your model too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Signs of spring outside. The birds are singing now. My bulbs are beginning to bloom. So far just a lone tete-a-tete daffodils and some crocuses. I imagine today's weather should have the daffs in full bloom and hopefully the forsythia will burst forth.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely Winter Sue. Good try Max 

Great shot Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It does look lovely, Sue- like your model too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--beautiful Winter/Spring shawl

We are having much warmer weather up here, too, but still behind you. Only saw some daffs beginning to peek thru the soil this week at road edge and a very few in the garden. A couple of tulip leaf tips, too.

Bev--love the pics. See the frog but it is the plant growth in front of him that intrigues me and am trying to remember what those fig shaped growths are going to become.

Worked in the garden yesterday about 45" and my knees really screeched at me last nite. Just treated them for about 1/2 hours this a.m. and will have to hold myself back from turning any more soil today.

Re: BO for the Winter--I think that is called a Lace BO as it is stretchy.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> *DFL*-->You may be in the 7 or 8 growth zones for Washington. This means potential Figs and some other things...but not citrus like you've had previously. Look below:


Thanks so much...yes, it will be a change. I grew up in Arkansas, so when I moved to FL, it was a big change. Looking forward to Lavender also...they have a festival in Gig Harbor where I will be and in my daughter's yard, it grows like a "weed" in her yard...

I will be in zone 7


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Been a good busy day today, too- Seniors in the morning, a rest to recover, and now cooking a self-crusting quiche, to feed the two Sister Missionaries- forgot to put the tomatoes on top so they will go on the side, with the cold chicken, that I cooked last night. Hot but not as very hot as it has been.
> Your model looked potentially very fine even if he would not 'front up'- he has stiff competition from Tango!


That sounds yummy Julie. 
Bodhi has much to learn about modeling and certainly has not had the practice that Tango gets


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Caryn, your Winter/Spring is lovely!!! Maybe next time your dog will feel more comfortable.


Thank you Toni.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your quiche smells good from here! Glad you had a good day yesterday. Good to have the gate padlocked. Keeping Ringo safe is a priority.
> 
> Not much knitting last night. Had a scrabble rematch and was soundly beaten.
> 
> We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


Wow, he is well hidden! Love the purply brown color of whatever that is toward the left side of the pic. Really nice Bev.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn. Winter is so very pretty and the photos/model are great :thumbup:


Thanks Norma. We are trying


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today is definitely springlike. It is supposed to be up to 74 degrees today. Here is my Winter shawl. Maybe Spring would have been a more fitting name for it!
> 
> Sue


Very beautiful Sue. Love that bright green. And yours does look springlike too. Your model did much better than mine!


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--love the pics. See the frog but it is the plant growth in front of him that intrigues me and am trying to remember what those fig shaped growths are going to become.


I think they are Skunk Cabbage (Symplocarpus foetidus) and they stink (fetid) when crushed. Interesting to look at in wet places.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely Winter Sue. Good try Max ....


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Spring is just around the corner!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much...yes, it will be a change. I grew up in Arkansas, so when I moved to FL, it was a big change. Looking forward to Lavender also...they have a festival in Gig Harbor where I will be and in my daughter's yard, it grows like a "weed" in her yard...
> 
> I will be in zone 7


There are semi-tropical plants that you might be able to grow. In my zone 5, we have people who grow fig trees. This is common amongst the older Italians who must have their fresh figs. In the winter you will see them wrap these trees in burlap to cut the assault of wicked winter winds and frost. We also have a horticulturalist in my area who is a very big fruit grower. He has a book out called Uncommon Fruits which lists unusual fruit trees that will grow in our colder climates which suggests you might be able to have some interesting plants/trees in your back yard.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

double post


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

ufoquilter said:


> I think they are Skunk Cabbage (Symplocarpus foetidus) and they stink (fetid) when crushed. Interesting to look at in wet places.


I knew they looked familiar but my brain was in memory glitch mode. Kept thinking Arum but knew that was wrong. Once I tried to cook skunk cabbage--in my very early days of foraging experimentation. What a disaster :thumbdown: But Native Americans used it and every season keep telling myself to look up the better ways of working with it. But you know about best laid plans....... Thanx for i.d.'ing this


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Great color Barbara. Was it you who did another project in Fiesta Yarn? Your FG is looking good.


Thanks to you and Tanya, Melanie, Bev-loved the sandhill crane pics, Norma, Sue, Caryn, and Ann. I ordered yarn from Fiesta to finish my DIL's sweater. Maybe that is what you were remembering?

Sue, wishing good thoughts for your husband's back. He has had a time of it, hasn't he? Also loved your Winter/Spring. The color is very spring like. I must say it does fit you better than Max.

And, Caryn your Winter is lovely also.

Yesterday was a big knit day. I went to my knitting buddy's. We are working on beaded versions of Forest Path, her's for herself and mine for my granddaughter for Christmas. My friend had cataract surgery last Thurs and her eyesight has improved immensely. So happy for her as her vision in the other eye is poor. Then, worked on the Feb clue of BON, and last night on my cousins shawl. Not sure if I mentioned visiting her on Sunday and took the shawl to see how it looks with her dress. Beautiful match! Got lucky with the color and the yarn, Hand Maidrn Sea Silk is a dream to work with, should be at ~$40/skein. 🤑


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks to you and Tanya, Melanie, Bev-loved the sandhill crane pics, Norma, Sue, Caryn, and Ann. I ordered yarn from Fiesta to finish my DIL's sweater. Maybe that is what you were remembering?
> 
> Sue, wishing good thoughts for your husband's back. He has had a time of it, hasn't he? Also loved your Winter/Spring. The color is very spring like. I must say it does fit you better than Max.
> 
> ...


I have some yarn called Sea Cell which is very silky. Am thinking that is like your Sea Silk yarn? Have not been able to use it as it is waiting for a super special project to come along. It is pricey stuff and feels like silk.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam/Caryn/Bev/Mel--thanx on the sweater. I am so pleased with the grafting which is invisible. I really feel I have learned this new skill which is always exciting.
> 
> I began to read the Clara Parkes book. She has a short story about process and describes herself as a process person. Doing this sweater remodel made me feel very connected to what she wrote about. I must tell you that she was very amusing talking about her seduction by bobbles, something she equated with bobbles in horses--a tripping mistake. She then went on to describe her falling in love with these slow moving 'tags' on a fabric--it was all about process and watching each of these form and grow and connect to the rest of the fabric. Sounded to me like she went into a zen state, working totally in the moment of each one of these on a jacket with many, many bobbles to bob (LOL). Doing this very long row of grafting felt like that to me.


I'm sorry Tanya I meant to tell you how much I love the sweater.. I bet she looks adorable in it and you did an amazing grafting job!!! I know that feeling your talking about.. I picked up my doily I am knitting and with the first 2 stitches I felt that 'zen'... I think part because of the color too... it is a soft coral/salmon color and I am using my #1 needles.  there is something about the fine work that puts me in my happy place 

Babalou I love your FG!!! and the new yarn is beautiful.. When you find out what you will be doing with it let me know I have 2 more skeins of lace weight yarn 

Sue I am so happy that Paul isn't in worst shape.. I was so fearful that it was his appendix again! I am going to take a guess that the whole ordeal has had him tense and sitting and laying in positions he doesn't normally be in.. and that can whack a back out real fast... I am a leg crosser!! and I have to stop doing that because it puts stress on my hip! It has been a year and a half and it still pinches when I don't sit right  I do hope his spine dr. will get him back into great shape...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Yes, I will be giving up my oranges, lemons, and key limes for plums, apples, and pears...also lots and lots of berries, not to mention tulips, and a complete kitchen garden...I will be busy in the spring and summer with all the planting and then canning...can't wait!!!!!


and NUTS!!  don't forget the fresh nuts.. We had a 'Hazelnut' tree... they are like a treasure hunt when my son was tiny... his little legs would tromp through the high grass and find the little pods.. then we would roast them  he called the 'Heezlenuts' LOL I would love a kitchen garden... It is one of the things we are working towards  You know you might be able to grow Lemons and Limes... lots of people in my area do..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn your Winter looks great and I agree it is a great shot with Bodhi, the beads look great.. maybe next time he won't be so camera shy


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I have some yarn called Sea Cell which is very silky. Am thinking that is like your Sea Silk yarn? Have not been able to use it as it is waiting for a super special project to come along. It is pricey stuff and feels like silk.


I imagine it is very similar. And yes, pricey. But I only needed two skeins and it is for a very special occasion.

Thanks Ronie for compliments on FG. I started searching for another pattern but could just make a second FG, since that is what I bought it for.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> *DFL*-->You may be in the 7 or 8 growth zones for Washington. This means potential Figs and some other things...but not citrus like you've had previously. Look below:


You can see where I live way down in the bottom corner... you can see where the river goes to the ocean... we are in Curry County..  only 50 miles from California... we are in what is called the Banana belt!! we have mostly milled temps 

Sue your Winter turned out really nice.. and so much larger than Caryns!! I love it.. and Max doing the Tango is great!! LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Going thru today's KP digest, which I rarely do, this popped up for sock knitters. Given our recent Northern Lights talk:

http://beebonnet.typepad.com/spindlicity/2009/07/nordic-lights-socks.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your quiche smells good from here! Glad you had a good day yesterday. Good to have the gate padlocked. Keeping Ringo safe is a priority.
> 
> Not much knitting last night. Had a scrabble rematch and was soundly beaten.
> 
> We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


I love this!!! great find... I am wondering though what are those plants that look like figs??? I know they are not figs because those grow on trees LOL Ah I see where someone said 'Skunk Cabbage' We have Skunk Weed around here... It is probably the same thing... it has been in bloom for awhile now.. and stinks terribly.. like skunks...LOL

Well I am off.. I have a full day's worth of work then I am going to have 6 days to do what I need and just want to do.. I wish a fist full of money came with these days off...LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Signs of spring outside. The birds are singing now. My bulbs are beginning to bloom. So far just a lone tete-a-tete daffodils and some crocuses. I imagine today's weather should have the daffs in full bloom and hopefully the forsythia will burst forth.
> 
> Sue


And I am just so glad, when I let Ringo out a few minutes ago, that it felt chilly. Autumn is definitely starting to be felt. Nice photos Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That sounds yummy Julie.
> Bodhi has much to learn about modeling and certainly has not had the practice that Tango gets


And then I forgot the chicken! Oh well all the more for me, and the carcase will become soup.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Today is definitely springlike. It is supposed to be up to 74 degrees today. Here is my Winter shawl. Maybe Spring would have been a more fitting name for it!
> 
> Sue


It is very pretty, Sue. You have a handsome model there :thumbup: I love the signs of spring photos, too!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is amazing how many individual squares there are. Definitely a labour of love.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That is absolutely amazing!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. Hopefully we will get a better idea of the problem tomorrow perhaps.

I love your Winter. I did the medium and finished blocked size was 63" x 23" as Susanna said, but I could have stretched the wingspan more but didn't want to. That was amply big for me.

Sue


sisu said:


> Tanya, finally got to watch the video. Those women were great musicians and having such fun too.
> 
> Sue, your WFR is like a rainbow. Looks super on you. Sorry to hear that your dh is in pain. Sure hope the back doctor can help. Good it wasn't the appendicitis though.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ann. He does feel a bit better today and is moving a little more easily.

Sue


annweb said:


> Tanya ..great video and I was envisaging Norma taking them off .glad your lovely sweater came out so well .
> Julie, good that your gate is now secure for sweet Ringo to be safe .Hope callers remember to bolt it when they pass through.
> Sue ..how frustrating about DH and not actually knowing exactly why he is unwell. I sincerely hope they soon get him back to good health
> Babalou.love the colour of the FG .It looks pretty .
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like saying "why are you doing this to me". I got a quick pic of my Max before he started to shake it off.

Sue


sisu said:


> Thank you Ann. I wish he would have turned but as soon as he looked my way he would walk toward me!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good day.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Been a good busy day today, too- Seniors in the morning, a rest to recover, and now cooking a self-crusting quiche, to feed the two Sister Missionaries- forgot to put the tomatoes on top so they will go on the side, with the cold chicken, that I cooked last night. Hot but not as very hot as it has been.
> Your model looked potentially very fine even if he would not 'front up'- he has stiff competition from Tango!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The designer has posted a new version of the Spring Wood pattern now. Fortunately it was just a case of an extra yo, so all I had to do was just drop it on row 114. I will probably do a count of row 114 and 116, to make sure that is ok before proceeding. That's a lot easier than ripping.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Good to know. I'm halfway finished with chart 2.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sounds like you had a good day.
> 
> Sue


All in all, yes it was, Thanks Sue! Glad you DH is feeling a bit better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just finished ripping back the Guernsey sleeve, so onwards and downwards!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is beautiful weather today, glorious sunshine and getting warm. I would love to get out and do some yard work, but I had my eye exam this morning and my eyes are still dilated. I am inside still wearing my sunglasses. I did a little knitting although it was hard to differentiate the stitches. I am hoping they will be back almost to normal by mid afternoon so I can get out there. We have a lot of fallen branches and twigs that need picking up, and I would like to get out there and enjoy, but right now it is too bright for my eyes.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Lovely Winter Sue. Good try Max
> 
> Great shot Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I just managed to take the pic before he was on the move.

Sue


sisu said:


> Very beautiful Sue. Love that bright green. And yours does look springlike too. Your model did much better than mine!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Free for just today. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-socks

Thanks Ronie re: Winter and Bodhi. We will try again with the next project finished 
Not working and getting paid is what is nice about being retired!

Barbara, that is great that the yarn is a good match, especially since it is so expensive.

That's a pretty sock pattern too Tanya. Thanks for the link.

Oh no Julie. That is too bad about the chicken. But all must have been satisfied with the quiche!
Glad you are getting back to the Guernsey and are back on track with the sleeve.

Sue, that is quite a bit larger than mine. I should have added those extra rows on that Susanna sent, but I was afraid I wouldn't have enough yarn. Of course I did - oh well. 
Glad your dh is feeling a bit better. 
Hope your eyes recover from the dilation soon. That is not a comfortable feeling and it always makes me just want to close them and take a nap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Free for just today.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/luna-socks
> 
> Thanks Ronie re: Winter and Bodhi. We will try again with the next project finished
> ...


Nearly ok with the sleeve, the chicken won't be wasted, though!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> ....Yesterday was a big knit day. I went to my knitting buddy's. We are working on beaded versions of Forest Path, her's for herself and mine for my granddaughter for Christmas. My friend had cataract surgery last Thurs and her eyesight has improved immensely. So happy for her as her vision in the other eye is poor. Then, worked on the Feb clue of BON, and last night on my cousins shawl. Not sure if I mentioned visiting her on Sunday and took the shawl to see how it looks with her dress. Beautiful match! Got lucky with the color and the yarn, Hand Maidrn Sea Silk is a dream to work with, should be at ~$40/skein. 🤑


Congratulations on such a successful knitting spree!  Your friend must be so happy that she can see better again. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nearly ok with the sleeve, the chicken won't be wasted, though!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your quiche smells good from here! Glad you had a good day yesterday. Good to have the gate padlocked. Keeping Ringo safe is a priority.
> 
> Not much knitting last night. Had a scrabble rematch and was soundly beaten.
> 
> We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


Great photo. He's blends well with his surroundings.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue, Norma, Julie, Melanie and Toni.  I was so tickled when Gary saw him, so I could get his picture. I love the different textures of this picture.

Sue, love your Winter. It looks great on you!! And your spring flower pics. I noticed when we came home at lunch that our crocuses are blooming also. And they have spread wonderfully.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today is definitely springlike. It is supposed to be up to 74 degrees today. Here is my Winter shawl. Maybe Spring would have been a more fitting name for it!
> 
> Sue


It's beautiful, Sue! Max just needs a little practice and lessons from Tango!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Signs of spring outside. The birds are singing now. My bulbs are beginning to bloom. So far just a lone tete-a-tete daffodils and some crocuses. I imagine today's weather should have the daffs in full bloom and hopefully the forsythia will burst forth.
> 
> Sue


Saw lots of daffodils and other early spring plants blooming on my walk this a.m. So great to see all these signs of spring. So far for the year, we are at least 5 inches above normal rainfall totals. Supposed to be getting a bit stormy here this afternoon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks so much...yes, it will be a change. I grew up in Arkansas, so when I moved to FL, it was a big change. Looking forward to Lavender also...they have a festival in Gig Harbor where I will be and in my daughter's yard, it grows like a "weed" in her yard...
> 
> I will be in zone 7


There's also a lavender festival up in Sequim toward the end of July, I believe. It's a beautiful drive from where you'll be.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. Yes, I will be watching those shoots to see what they become. 

Thanks, UFOquilter. Now we know what those plants are.

Thanks, Barbara. re: sandhill cranes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Ann. He does feel a bit better today and is moving a little more easily.
> 
> Sue


That's good to hear, Sue.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's good to hear, Sue.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: from me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> The designer has posted a new version of the Spring Wood pattern now. Fortunately it was just a case of an extra yo, so all I had to do was just drop it on row 114. I will probably do a count of row 114 and 116, to make sure that is ok before proceeding. That's a lot easier than ripping.
> 
> Sue


That's good to hear. I'm doing counts of every row just to keep myself sane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam. re: frogs

Sue, so glad that your DH is feeling a bit better. Hopefully, the back will be better and the surgery will happen and you both can put this behind you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue, Norma, Julie, Melanie and Toni.  I was so tickled when Gary saw him, so I could get his picture. I love the different textures of this picture.
> 
> Sue, love your Winter. It looks great on you!! And your spring flower pics. I noticed when we came home at lunch that our crocuses are blooming also. And they have spread wonderfully.


 :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wishing you great progress.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Just finished ripping back the Guernsey sleeve, so onwards and downwards!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Right after I come across an error I find myself cautiously counting the number of stitches on my needles as well as how many I need for the next row. After a few rows of that I am more trusting again, but it is a pain to have to rip for a problem that isn't yours as well as being time consuming.

That said, I do like this pattern

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> That's good to hear. I'm doing counts of every row just to keep myself sane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I am taking apart a sweater I found at Goodwill on Tues morning. . .yes, for the yarn. Picture later.  I had hoped it would be enough yarn for WFR, but I really don't think it will be. Sigh. It's very interesting yarn. 

Guess what?? Gary bought me a pair of Keen Hiking boots off ebay. Preowned, but hardly used. Very excited to get those.  Gonna get them broken in before we do some major spring hiking.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wishing you great progress.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Right after I come across an error I find myself cautiously counting the number of stitches on my needles as well as how many I need for the next row. After a few rows of that I am more trusting again, but it is a pain to have to rip for a problem that isn't yours as well as being time consuming.
> 
> That said, I do like this pattern
> 
> Sue


I completely agree and I like this pattern, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am taking apart a sweater I found at Goodwill on Tues morning. . .yes, for the yarn. Picture later.  I had hoped it would be enough yarn for WFR, but I really don't think it will be. Sigh. It's very interesting yarn.
> 
> Guess what?? Gary bought me a pair of Keen Hiking boots off ebay. Preowned, but hardly used. Very excited to get those.  Gonna get them broken in before we do some major spring hiking.


Well done on both the yarn and the boots.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Watch
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watchv=BKezUd_xw20&feature=youtu.be


That was great fun. Thanks.

I'm catching up again! Have to read, or at least skim, 12 or so pages again.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> And another beautiful sight. Someone posted pics of the Northern Lights they saw last nite
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-392668-1.html


They are really beautiful. Thank you for the pictures, I've only seen them once and that was from an airplane. There was no color, only white. Maybe one day.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Today is definitely springlike. It is supposed to be up to 74 degrees today. Here is my Winter shawl. Maybe Spring would have been a more fitting name for it!
> 
> Sue


Sue, that shawl is beautiful! Max is doing a great job!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


Another fun pic, Bev! Love this little guy trying to melt into the background.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my finished Waiting For Rain. I am very happy with it. I know it doesn't go with the sweater I am wearing, but I just threw some clothes on this morning. Unfortunately, my DH isn't well today. He had difficulty getting up this morning. It sounds like the way he felt the morning we went to the ER. He called the on-call surgeon and we will go to the office for when it opens, unless they call him before, so we are all ready to go. They said they could do everything that the ER could and my DH didn't really want to go there. He has been having some pain the last two or three days, but didn't call the doctor yesterday as Kat and I suggested. He was going to tough it out until Thursday when he had an appt scheduled with the surgeon, but he said he could hardly move this morning, and had to call dr's office. He suggested taking these pics to take his mind off it whilst we wait. Now he has gone to watch a movie. I may have to help him up out of his chair. I will take Butterflues with me to work on if we have to sit around.
> 
> Sue


Good thoughts and prayers are going out to him. I do hope he will be okay.

Your pictures of the WTR are just wonderful. How is the SW coming along. I'm still on Chart 1. I have too many doctors, etc. visits almost every day, the dh wants to "get me out of the house" on the weekends, so little time to knit. He also hates the frustration he hears every time a mistake is made. It will get done though, I'm happy the way it looks so far.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is Winter. It is done with the merino mink yarn. It turned out smaller in depth than Susanna IC showed in her blocking schematic. It is 12" deep instead of 19". Not quite sure what happened there. Anyway, it will make a nice neck warmer. I think it looks more like spring flowers than winter snow drops though. I tried to get my dog Bodhi to pose, but he didn't like the idea and wouldn't look at me! But it does show the beads better, so I am posting it :lol:


Bodhi just wanted to be sure you got a good pic of the beads, Caryn. This is a lovely shawl!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Here are a couple of photos of GD's sweater remodel. I added 2 garter stitch rows above the pink eyelet detail and it created this little 'bulge' in the fabric but it will lie fine when worn I believe.


The sweater is just lovely. I am sure she will love it and wear it every chance she gets.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

No way can I get through 78 pages, so started at the end and worked my way back about 8 pages. No time for more, sorry! Still another week to go with the Arctic Blast. 

All the shawls I saw were just lovely! Y'all are such superb knitters! 

I'll be back when I can!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Dodie, I would love to go back to scuba diving, it was a lot of fun. I did not get to do a lot of it but have some great memories of the dives that I did do. I would need to rent gear though, mine is too old, loll.


We were lucky, when we got back to Maryland our neighbor was a diver and John sold all of our equipment to him. I was kind of sorry, but the water of the Chesapeake is so murky it's hard to see your hand in front of your face, much less your diving partner. But I have great memories.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Finally got through clue 3 of FG. And I just saw clue 10 was posted! Decided to start BON scarf over. And my yarn arrived from Fiesta. It is 925 yds of lace weight, color is salmon run. I originally got it to do FG but could do something else. Hmmm. I'm sure I will get suggestions.


The BON is looking lovely, or is that FG? Anyway, it is looking very good. I like the Fiesta yarn, the color is lovely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth, thanks for the comment on my little frog.  So glad you stopped by. Will things slow down after Arctic Blast??


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We found the sandhill cranes in another place this morning. I got some more pictures.


The pictures are lovely. Your cranes look very happy together. I guess she accepted him and his dance!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Norma. Had a strange experience doing it. I was suddenly enveloped in this feeling of being back in my childhood home with my mother bent over some kind of sewing, making adjustments to fittings. She sewed everything and before working outside the home, took in private sewing jobs so I grew up with this all around me. I almost felt like I was channeling that energy.


That's fascinating. You may have been doing just that. Your mom was probably quite near you while you were doing that.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> DFL, great progress with your packing. It is hard to decide what to leave out. I always seemed to pack something and then need it the next day!
> Does your new property have all those fruit trees and berry bushes and kitchen garden already? If so, that is very exciting!
> 
> Here is Winter. It is done with the merino mink yarn. It turned out smaller in depth than Susanna IC showed in her blocking schematic. It is 12" deep instead of 19". Not quite sure what happened there. Anyway, it will make a nice neck warmer. I think it looks more like spring flowers than winter snow drops though. I tried to get my dog Bodhi to pose, but he didn't like the idea and wouldn't look at me! But it does show the beads better, so I am posting it :lol:


Caryn, Your Winter is beautiful. So many different colors for the group. I love the variety.

DFl, I haven't said anything about your packing and moving lately. It sounds like you're moving right along. It won't be long before your on your magical trip across the country and into your new home. I envy you the adventure.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Up in the 80's today and am already complaining about being too warm. Just can't be pleased :wink: Delivered 2 paintings to my realtor from the November house sale. The buyer's lawyer paid the leftover water bill which hadn't been factored into the sale and he is accepting 2 paintings in lieu of cash. That was really very good for me.

Ran into my son and gd at the food coop. He acted as if I caught him. My gd was so cute with a little shopping basket they have for kids there. She so carefully told me it was a children's basket and she told me what was in the basket that daddy was going to cook for dinner. OTOH, my son reminded me of something that happened years ago when he was in the 5th or 6th grade. I was meeting with his social studies teacher who was bothered that my son stood up in class and corrected the teacher on his history lesson about Thanksgiving. The teacher thought it was more appropriate if my son wrote a paper on the subject. I was proud of my son who just happened to walk in on the conversation just at that point and felt caught--he was; I caught him being politically and historically accurate and he didn't want me to know. I still remember that and today he had same look when I 'caught' him buying an organic chicken and veggies for their dinner. Do they ever grow up?

I always wanted to go diving. It is so wonderful that some of you have gotten to have that experience. Love watching underwater photography; there is a whole different world of color and life under the surface.

Sue--so glad DH is doing somewhat better.

Bev--there you go again finding some exotic yarn in a sweater. Can't wait for you to show it to us.

Caryn--Bodhi just needs a bit more modeling training and I am sure he will find his style.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> The sweater is just lovely. I am sure she will love it and wear it every chance she gets.


thanx Dodie. Hope you are right.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Elizabeth, thanks for the comment on my little frog.  So glad you stopped by. Will things slow down after Arctic Blast??


Things should come to a virtual stand-still after Arctic Blast. LOL! We are not even having a 2nd Qtr MKAL, just a regular KAL so the moderators can take over while I recuperate.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I found another error in Chart 5 of Spring Wood. I PMd the designer and she just got back to me. I'm about to go to bed, so will check it out in the morning. I believe she has corrected it now.
> 
> Sue


Thanks for letting us know. I've printed out the new pages for both charts 4 & 5. She has revised them already.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is why it will be padlocked- my current padlock is having the CRC treatment right now, but I will put it on tomorrow.
> My quiche already smells scrumptious as it cooks!


Glad the gate is fixed and the CRC is treating the padlock. And, I can almost smell the quiche from here. One of my favorite breakfasts or lunches or dinners. Oh, you know, I'd eat it anytime I can get a near some!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We did get a hike in yesterday. Beautiful day-70 degrees. I remember springs when we still hadn't hit 70 in the beginning of May. Here it is in March. I'll take it though.  But it is a bit early for the trees to bud etc.


Yes, I do see him. I sure wish we had 70* weather. It's in the high 50's here with a bit of rain and generally a very grey day. But it is beautifully green all year.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Today is definitely springlike. It is supposed to be up to 74 degrees today. Here is my Winter shawl. Maybe Spring would have been a more fitting name for it!Sue


Sue, your Winter is beautiful and the green is lovely. The pooch makes a good model as do you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Wishing you great progress.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Julie.


Thanks Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Glad the gate is fixed and the CRC is treating the padlock. And, I can almost smell the quiche from here. One of my favorite breakfasts or lunches or dinners. Oh, you know, I'd eat it anytime I can get a near some!


Thanks! The quiche was so scrumptious, I had a late dinner, a midnight feast, and breakfast from it- so it is no more- I told myself it was healthy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, I do see him. I sure wish we had 70* weather. It's in the high 50's here with a bit of rain and generally a very grey day. But it is beautifully green all year.


The west coast, especially the northern portion has had record rainfall this year. OTOH, the east has been relatively dry, virtually no snow this year so will have to see how vegetation survives.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! The quiche was so scrumptious, I had a late dinner, a midnight feast, and breakfast from it- so it is no more- I told myself it was healthy!


And so it was! 

Thanks, Dodie. re: the cranes. I am really quite excited about them being in the neighborhood.

Tanya, sounds as if you had an interesting day at the organic market.  How fun to see your GD there and have her explain everything to you. 

The yarn is a cotton, acrylic, and nylon-three strands together. I am going to wind it into balls tonight. It looked brand new. Not worn enough to get dirty. Here's a pic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> And so it was!
> 
> Thanks, Dodie. re: the cranes. I am really quite excited about them being in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good yarn you found. It looks like a dark purple/mauve color on screen. Is it?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> The BON is looking lovely, or is that FG? Anyway, it is looking very good. I like the Fiesta yarn, the color is lovely.


Thank you, Dodie, it is FG. I'm half way done with the March clue for BON.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> The yarn is a cotton, acrylic, and nylon-three strands together. I am going to wind it into balls tonight. It looked brand new. Not worn enough to get dirty. Here's a pic.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Signs of spring outside. The birds are singing now. My bulbs are beginning to bloom. So far just a lone tete-a-tete daffodils and some crocuses. I imagine today's weather should have the daffs in full bloom and hopefully the forsythia will burst forth.
> 
> Sue


They look beautiful. They'll really be beautiful when they really start blooming.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I have some yarn called Sea Cell which is very silky. Am thinking that is like your Sea Silk yarn? Have not been able to use it as it is waiting for a super special project to come along. It is pricey stuff and feels like silk.


I have a huge cone of Soy Silk which also has a beautiful glow and is as silky as can be. I made a table runner for my niece for her wedding and haven't touched it since. I'll probably make something like that for my granddaughter's 5th wedding anniversary.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am taking apart a sweater I found at Goodwill on Tues morning. . .yes, for the yarn. Picture later.  I had hoped it would be enough yarn for WFR, but I really don't think it will be. Sigh. It's very interesting yarn.
> 
> Guess what?? Gary bought me a pair of Keen Hiking boots off ebay. Preowned, but hardly used. Very excited to get those.  Gonna get them broken in before we do some major spring hiking.


Sounds like you got another good find at goodwill. I'm sure you will find a perfect project for the yarn you get. 
How sweet of Gary! A good pair of hiking boots are a necessity with all the hiking you've been doing.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Bodhi just wanted to be sure you got a good pic of the beads, Caryn. This is a lovely shawl!


Thank you Elizabeth. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am taking apart a sweater I found at Goodwill on Tues morning. . .yes, for the yarn. Picture later.  I had hoped it would be enough yarn for WFR, but I really don't think it will be. Sigh. It's very interesting yarn.
> 
> Guess what?? Gary bought me a pair of Keen Hiking boots off ebay. Preowned, but hardly used. Very excited to get those.  Gonna get them broken in before we do some major spring hiking.


What great finds, both of them. I know they both will be loved. Lucky girl!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> The yarn is a cotton, acrylic, and nylon-three strands together. I am going to wind it into balls tonight. It looked brand new. Not worn enough to get dirty. Here's a pic.


That is really good looking. It will look great as almost anything, but the fact that it's three ply, when you take them out, there may be enough for a nice shawl.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, it's more of a mauve, than a purple. I love the mixture of yarns. 

Dodie, there will be enough yarn for a nice shawl or lace pullover. WFR is fingering and this yarn is worsted, so no WFR with this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I felt so! Interesting find your jumper!



eshlemania said:


> And so it was!
> 
> Thanks, Dodie. re: the cranes. I am really quite excited about them being in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've kept the photo of the froggy..."Hidden Picture 3-9-2016" is what I named it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> The yarn is a cotton, acrylic, and nylon-three strands together. I am going to wind it into balls tonight. It looked brand new. Not worn enough to get dirty. Here's a pic.


It does look very interesting. Clever of you to spot it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Dodie.

Sue


Dodie R. said:


> Sue, your Winter is beautiful and the green is lovely. The pooch makes a good model as do you.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am awake early today, really hoping it will be a lovely day again like yesterday. It was a recordbreaking weather day with the temperature supposedly up to 81. I sat outside a little and was motivated too to go around the yard picking up twigs and branches that had been brought down over the winter. The grass is turning green and the birds were in full voice chirping away merrily. Now, let's just hope this is really the start of spring. I am ready to put he cushions back on the swing and incorporate a little sitting out there with some knitting into my daily routine.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A free pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/calypso-11

Another one, free until midnight Saturday, 12th March:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/half-moon-pond

And another,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/purpura

Sue


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


Karen--the doily is great and looks like a fun one to do. What size hook are you using? Am feeling motivated to do some thread crochet.

Sue--Yesterday was stunning here, too. We had the same temps which meant sandals and only 1 short sleeve layer on top. A totally liberating feeling. Having crapped up my knee turning the heavy, damp soil the day before I thought better to not do that again despite my yearning to be in the garden. We have a very large garden and produce store in the area so did stop there and splurged on too many seed packets, shallots and onion sets for planting. I love that store and some of the garden people seem to remember me so we generally have good talks about gardening when I go there.

Let me share a little dental success story. I have a really bad tooth that flared up last week. It is an anchor tooth for a bridge so it cannot simply be pulled out and a root canal is exorbitantly expensive. In the next months I expect to be able to begin some serious implant work so spending a small fortune on this tooth is not reasonable. Applied my low level laser to it for a few days which has taken down the inflammation and no soreness in the gum at the root. Fortunately am able to remove the bridge when eating to eliminate the pressure on the tooth and keep from aggravating it again. Voila the LLL took down the inflammation completely so no pain and eating without the bridge is possible so am able to eat well despite the bad tooth. My next step is to take my time and figure out a homeopathic remedy to try and deal with the bacteria build up at the root. Hoping I can keep it under control for whatever time I need before being able to begin the major work. Teeth are the one thing that is so hard to do without allopathy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


That is stunning :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is very pretty.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I've kept the photo of the froggy..."Hidden Picture 3-9-2016" is what I named it.


THanks, Karen. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Karen, your doily is amazing. Very beautiful. Good work. Is needle tatting faster than shuttle tatting?

Tanya, so glad you were able to get the pain and discomfort down on the tooth.

Isn't this weather wonderful? We are to get rain today, but still those warm temps. I love all the signs of spring. My boots are supposed to be here by Mon, can't wait to hike in them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like another warm day here for us today, although it is overcast hopefully that will burn off as the day goes on.

Sorry about your dental problems. Hopefully you can stay in control

Sue


tamarque said:


> Karen--the doily is great and looks like a fun one to do. What size hook are you using? Am feeling motivated to do some thread crochet.
> 
> Sue--Yesterday was stunning here, too. We had the same temps which meant sandals and only 1 short sleeve layer on top. A totally liberating feeling. Having crapped up my knee turning the heavy, damp soil the day before I thought better to not do that again despite my yearning to be in the garden. We have a very large garden and produce store in the area so did stop there and splurged on too many seed packets, shallots and onion sets for planting. I love that store and some of the garden people seem to remember me so we generally have good talks about gardening when I go there.
> 
> Let me share a little dental success story. I have a really bad tooth that flared up last week. It is an anchor tooth for a bridge so it cannot simply be pulled out and a root canal is exorbitantly expensive. In the next months I expect to be able to begin some serious implant work so spending a small fortune on this tooth is not reasonable. Applied my low level laser to it for a few days which has taken down the inflammation and no soreness in the gum at the root. Fortunately am able to remove the bridge when eating to eliminate the pressure on the tooth and keep from aggravating it again. Voila the LLL took down the inflammation completely so no pain and eating without the bridge is possible so am able to eat well despite the bad tooth. My next step is to take my time and figure out a homeopathic remedy to try and deal with the bacteria build up at the root. Hoping I can keep it under control for whatever time I need before being able to begin the major work. Teeth are the one thing that is so hard to do without allopathy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


This is so beautiful, Karen, thanks for showing us!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, that yarn is a very nice blend of fibers and colors. 

Tanya, what a fun surprise and treat to see your gd and son. Sounds like he learned a good bit about healthy eating from you even if he doesn't want to admit it.  
It was warm here too yesterday - but only in the 70's - which seemed perfect to me. Got out for a walk with the dogs and I also bought seeds. Tanya, do you buy organic onion sets, or just gmo free? I didnt buy the onion sets because they only want had ones labeled gmo free, so wasn't sure if they were organic.

Karen you wip doily is very beautiful. Such a lovely pattern and wonderful stitching!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Sounds like another warm day here for us today, although it is overcast hopefully that will burn off as the day goes on.
> 
> Sorry about your dental problems. Hopefully you can stay in control
> 
> Sue


thanx and me, too.

Sun has just burst thru the morning haze so it promises to be another gorgeous day and I will get out in the garden or yard today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Bev, that yarn is a very nice blend of fibers and colors.
> 
> Tanya, what a fun surprise and treat to see your gd and son. Sounds like he learned a good bit about healthy eating from you even if he doesn't want to admit it.
> It was warm here too yesterday - but only in the 70's - which seemed perfect to me. Got out for a walk with the dogs and I also bought seeds. Tanya, do you buy organic onion sets, or just gmo free? I didnt buy the onion sets because they only want had ones labeled gmo free, so wasn't sure if they were organic.
> ...


The only way I can get organic onion sets would be to order them earlier in the year or try to find an organic grower at the garlic festival. Last Fall I was in a big rush so ran into the festival for the garlic and forgot all about the shallots. So I, shamefacedly, bought whatever they had in stock yesterday and did not even ask about the source as I would have gotten into a quandry about buying them. I doubt they are GMO as I don't think we have GMO onions/shallots, yet, but have no idea what chemicals were used in growing them. You were fortunate to have them labeled non-GMO in your store.

My local store is carrying seed potatos, organic but at such a price that I couldn't convince to buy them. Maybe is they were sweet potatoes I would have. The store tells me they cannot find seed sweet potatoes, so I think a trip to the food coop for a couple of organic ones that i will let sprout and plant.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


What a lovely doily....I have to try this...haven't done it in a while...wonder if I have some muscle memory left for this stitch...

Hi...know this is a little out of place but when you teach tatting, are you teaching needle tatting or shuttle tatting. I have both needles and shuttles...so as a long shot, thought I would ask and maybe "hone" my skills a little...tatting is small enough for me to travel with...


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Caryn, Your Winter is beautiful. So many different colors for the group. I love the variety.
> 
> DFl, I haven't said anything about your packing and moving lately. It sounds like you're moving right along. It won't be long before your on your magical trip across the country and into your new home. I envy you the adventure.


Thanks Dodie...you know one of the hardest part is saying goodbye to our neighbors. We look after each other...have been together (some of us) for over 25 years. But all agree that moving to be near children and grandchildren is what is most important.

We are way ahead of schedule and I am trying to "go through" things on this end so as to not have to move what I don't need...to tell the truth, I have found some things that I thought were lost and found myself crying to find a memento from my children...little Mother's Day cards and Birthday cards they made themselves...a lock of my daughter's hair...just little things that have brought back such happy simpler times. Now I can look forward to making some memories with my grandchildren and it brings chills to my soul.

Sorry...just got on a little run there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Dodie...you know one of the hardest part is saying goodbye to our neighbors. We look after each other...have been together (some of us) for over 25 years. But all agree that moving to be near children and grandchildren is what is most important.
> 
> We are way ahead of schedule and I am trying to "go through" things on this end so as to not have to move what I don't need...to tell the truth, I have found some things that I thought were lost and found myself crying to find a memento from my children...little Mother's Day cards and Birthday cards they made themselves...a lock of my daughter's hair...just little things that have brought back such happy simpler times. Now I can look forward to making some memories with my grandchildren and it brings chills to my soul.
> 
> Sorry...just got on a little run there.


It will be so special for you to be closer to your family, and very special for them, also. Enjoy the process.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--the doily is great and looks like a fun one to do. What size hook are you using? Am feeling motivated to do some thread crochet.
> 
> Sue--Yesterday was stunning here, too. We had the same temps which meant sandals and only 1 short sleeve layer on top. A totally liberating feeling. Having crapped up my knee turning the heavy, damp soil the day before I thought better to not do that again despite my yearning to be in the garden. We have a very large garden and produce store in the area so did stop there and splurged on too many seed packets, shallots and onion sets for planting. I love that store and some of the garden people seem to remember me so we generally have good talks about gardening when I go there.
> 
> Let me share a little dental success story. I have a really bad tooth that flared up last week. It is an anchor tooth for a bridge so it cannot simply be pulled out and a root canal is exorbitantly expensive. In the next months I expect to be able to begin some serious implant work so spending a small fortune on this tooth is not reasonable. Applied my low level laser to it for a few days which has taken down the inflammation and no soreness in the gum at the root. Fortunately am able to remove the bridge when eating to eliminate the pressure on the tooth and keep from aggravating it again. Voila the LLL took down the inflammation completely so no pain and eating without the bridge is possible so am able to eat well despite the bad tooth. My next step is to take my time and figure out a homeopathic remedy to try and deal with the bacteria build up at the root. Hoping I can keep it under control for whatever time I need before being able to begin the major work. Teeth are the one thing that is so hard to do without allopathy.


I feel your pain with the gum inflammation. Mine have been very sore too from the crown work I had done last week. I searched around on Pinterest and made a concoction of essential oils: oregano, tea tree, peppermint, thieves and myrrh and blended in fractionated coconut oil. I got immediate relief when I swabbed it on my gums. Have done it 3#/day and it has helped considerably. I don't have one of those lasers. Hope you can keep yours under control.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the sweater/yarn find, Bev! You will get a LOT of use out of those boots. :thumbup:

Welcome back, Elizabeth!!! It is so nice that you could stop by!

Karen, your pineapple doily is sooo pretty!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

My weaving guild sent the following link to an article written by a journalist interested in the Viking way of life and the importance of wool to their culture. Thought you might find it interesting.

http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-long/no-wool-no-vikings


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I feel your pain with the gum inflammation. Mine have been very sore too from the crown work I had done last week. I searched around on Pinterest and made a concoction of essential oils: oregano, tea tree, peppermint, thieves and myrrh and blended in fractionated coconut oil. I got immediate relief when I swabbed it on my gums. Have done it 3#/day and it has helped considerably. I don't have one of those lasers. Hope you can keep yours under control.


So glad you found a natural/holistic form of healing for your pain. There are so many safe, holistic ways to promote health and heal. I rely mainly on homeopathy and low level laser for healing and nutrition for building health as well as healing. But herbs can be so beneficial, too. FYI, I keep Arnica and Hypericum in 3 or 4 potencies in the medicine cabinet for the kind of pain you are dealing with. It is true LLL are not an over-the-counter item. I did offer to treat this man the other day who had a dental problem that errupted suddenly but people are so dependent on allopathy they often reject even trying simple an safe solutions. My tooth today is so pain free that even I am amazed. Will keep fingers, toes and eyes crossed that I can maintain it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My weaving guild sent the following link to an article written by a journalist interested in the Viking way of life and the importance of wool to their culture. Thought you might find it interesting.
> 
> http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-long/no-wool-no-vikings


It is a great article. I had sent it out a couple of weeks ago. You may have missed it when you were luxuriating in Hawaii :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Dodie...you know one of the hardest part is saying goodbye to our neighbors. We look after each other...have been together (some of us) for over 25 years. But all agree that moving to be near children and grandchildren is what is most important.
> 
> We are way ahead of schedule and I am trying to "go through" things on this end so as to not have to move what I don't need...to tell the truth, I have found some things that I thought were lost and found myself crying to find a memento from my children...little Mother's Day cards and Birthday cards they made themselves...a lock of my daughter's hair...just little things that have brought back such happy simpler times. Now I can look forward to making some memories with my grandchildren and it brings chills to my soul.
> 
> Sorry...just got on a little run there.


Sounds like you are really being so organized, getting this move together. Being forced to go through our 'stuff' always seems to bring memories to the surface. Happy for you that you have found so many of those precious mementos in the process. And you are leaving a very close community so the move does have a bitter sweet feel to it. But you know your priorities and seem to have moved forward on them so well. I would be a crazy woman handling such a move.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It is a great article. I had sent it out a couple of weeks ago. You may have missed it when you were luxuriating in Hawaii :lol:


Oops, I did miss it. Thought it was really interesting.

What is the LLL? Not familiar with that.

And while we are on a health topic, a neighbor told me about some micro fiber cloths she uses to clean. I got them from Ace Hardware and are called BriteWipes. You can also order online at www.hardwaterstain.com. They are different from other microfiber cloths. I cleaned all the mirrors in my bathrooms and the glass doors in one shower, no streaks, and better yet no chemicals. You wet one to wipe and use the dry one to polish. They really work great. Don't work too good on stainless steel but they work wonders on my glass cooktop and get all the smudgy finger marks off my iPad.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like you are really being so organized, getting this move together. Being forced to go through our 'stuff' always seems to bring memories to the surface. Happy for you that you have found so many of those precious mementos in the process. And you are leaving a very close community so the move does have a bitter sweet feel to it. But you know your priorities and seem to have moved forward on them so well. I would be a crazy woman handling such a move.


My husband you know "my knight in shining armor " is such a great help...it's like a huge operation for him. He is a retired Major and does a great job with the actual logistics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> My husband you know "my knight in shining armor " is such a great help...it's like a huge operation for him. He is a retired Major and does a great job with the actual logistics.


Well, that explains it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> No way can I get through 78 pages, so started at the end and worked my way back about 8 pages. No time for more, sorry! Still another week to go with the Arctic Blast.
> 
> All the shawls I saw were just lovely! Y'all are such superb knitters!
> 
> I'll be back when I can!


It's good to see you again... you have been missed.. but we understand  When I get terribly behind I scan for pictures and address the last few days and move on from there.. I work full time and cannot read for hours to catch up.. there are days when I can't just get through the LP and then I'm off again.. LOL

I wanted to tell you that I am really enjoying the BON!! it is my first installment project and its fun to get the little bit done then work on something else


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ran into my son and gd at the food coop. He acted as if I caught him. My gd was so cute with a little shopping basket they have for kids there. She so carefully told me it was a children's basket and she told me what was in the basket that daddy was going to cook for dinner. OTOH, my son reminded me of something that happened years ago when he was in the 5th or 6th grade. I was meeting with his social studies teacher who was bothered that my son stood up in class and corrected the teacher on his history lesson about Thanksgiving. The teacher thought it was more appropriate if my son wrote a paper on the subject. I was proud of my son who just happened to walk in on the conversation just at that point and felt caught--he was; I caught him being politically and historically accurate and he didn't want me to know. I still remember that and today he had same look when I 'caught' him buying an organic chicken and veggies for their dinner. Do they ever grow up?


It was nice you were able to see him and your GD  and no they don't ever grow up... My daughter called the other night.. she talked to my hubby first and then to me.. it went so well and I was relieved that it didn't get nasty... and then she called back!!! good grief.. she just couldn't leave our nice conversation alone.. her memories of when she was growing up are so distorted and if I say something it just explodes.. so I just say "sorry I don't remember it that way" sorta starts her going but its better than reminding her of what actually happened.. done that won't go there again..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Oops, I did miss it. Thought it was really interesting.
> 
> What is the LLL? Not familiar with that.
> 
> And while we are on a health topic, a neighbor told me about some micro fiber cloths she uses to clean. I got them from Ace Hardware and are called BriteWipes. You can also order online at www.hardwaterstain.com. They are different from other microfiber cloths. I cleaned all the mirrors in my bathrooms and the glass doors in one shower, no streaks, and better yet no chemicals. You wet one to wipe and use the dry one to polish. They really work great. Don't work too good on stainless steel but they work wonders on my glass cooktop and get all the smudgy finger marks off my iPad.


We all miss posts as this is such a dynamic group. Just glad you got to read such an informative and interesting piece of our wool history.

LLL = Low level laser. Unlike High frequency laser which cuts and burns (think cataracts or industrial metal work), LLL uses very low frequency laser energy. LLL works by stimulating the body's own cellular healing by increasing the ATP in the cells. It is very safe and has been used for almost 50 yrs. My dentist actually introduced me to it when I was being my usual complaining self about sitting too long in his chair. He showed me how to use it and let me come to his office and gave me a room for self-treating. Taking advantage of the situation, I applied it on my back and knee. I also tried it on some old structural issues that never quite healed and found almost immediate healing that has held for years now. So I invested in a unit as I had some discretionary funds back then and knew I would always have structural issues in my body. You might want to know that I was not able to walk back then as the soft tissue was totally rotted in my knee and I was walking bone on bone--Very big ouch. Using the Laser over a few months the soft tissue began to reform and allow me to walk. Being lazy I stopped treatment as regrowing bone is a very slow process and I became impatient.

I can share that not only am I able to be on my feet all day and have a life, tho limited due to the bone damage, LLL has successfully dealt with arthritis in the hands, ligament damage, pneumonia, brain seizures in animals, other organ issues, and even splinters on several occasions. I had a deep splinter from a garden mishap on a broken bamboo stake which began to inflame. Applied the laser a couple of times and suddenly the splinter emerged from the depths of the tissues. It just popped out, all 1 3/8" of it. That was quite a surprise to me as all I wanted to do was cut the inflammation. Had no idea it was such a large splinter. I have also worked on other people with emotional as well as physical problems with good success. I have also learned that my technique is much more aggressive than other practitioners and I get better results, mainly because i really want to see healing and don't putter around. A worker told me his wife's cat is still with us after I treated it about 2-3 yrs ago: it was dying back then. I recently helped another of his cats transition quickly and calmly with the LLL. So great potential with this protocol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> It was nice you were able to see him and your GD  and no they don't ever grow up... My daughter called the other night.. she talked to my hubby first and then to me.. it went so well and I was relieved that it didn't get nasty... and then she called back!!! good grief.. she just couldn't leave our nice conversation alone.. her memories of when she was growing up are so distorted and if I say something it just explodes.. so I just say "sorry I don't remember it that way" sorta starts her going but its better than reminding her of what actually happened.. done that won't go there again..


So sorry you have one of those, too. It is so painful trying to deal with them. My daughter and I stop talking for months at a time as is happening now. She, like yours, demands the argument and will keep on coming back to prove that her distorted view of herself and me is correct. It is like an addiction with her that needs to be fed. So she pushes and pushes until she gets a reaction and then feels validated in her childish rage. And my kids are much older than yours which is what makes it so sad and frustrating. They like to feed off their anger; it is their reason for being.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have fun with those new hiking boots Bev!!! hubby got his new pair last year and I'm getting a new pair this year  if money will allow... We are doing the 'rubber neck' thing when driving around.. looking at new places to go hiking... its kinda funny... hubby talks very little when driving, he's "concentrating" LOL so the conversation goes like this.. him-looks like a good spot... me- yes it does.. and on and on me jabbering about anything.. then me- looks like a good spot... him- yep its just about all I can get out of him.. but we are looking.. we have a few that we hike regularly (weather permitting) but want some new places too... 

I can see the blue sky out there!!! and we are up to 50 already.. so fingers crossed I'll get a walk in today and some gardening... we had such a horrible storm yesterday I thought for sure we were going to loose power.. my boss even showed me where the sign was to put out if we do! 

Karen I love the doily... I think I will have to break down and do a pineapple I just love them but have never made one.. I am knitting a doily now.. I hope it will be large enough for my round antique hall table but if not I will just have to do another one.. LOL

Sue I bet it was so wonderful outside in the warm weather... with the birds singing in the spring weather.. I have a crow out there telling the neighborhood birds something.. not sure exactly but he is very intent!! I have noticed the crows and seagulls communicate with each other.. especially if there is junk food to be had! they are going to love me later.. I made some pop corn and turn my back and Fritz got into it.. so I am not one for sharing my food with the dogs and this means the popcorn will become bird food now that the wind and rain has stopped... I caught hubby grabbing a handful the other day... I said.. that is for the birds!!! Fritz got into it!! he looked at me and grinned and took another handfull!! little brat! he doesn't mind dog germs... LOL


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> We all miss posts as this is such a dynamic group. Just glad you got to read such an informative and interesting piece of our wool history.
> 
> LLL = Low level laser. Unlike High frequency laser which cuts and burns (think cataracts or industrial metal work), LLL uses very low frequency laser energy. LLL works by stimulating the body's own cellular healing by increasing the ATP in the cells. It is very safe and has been used for almost 50 yrs. My dentist actually introduced me to it when I was being my usual complaining self about sitting too long in his chair. He showed me how to use it and let me come to his office and gave me a room for self-treating. Taking advantage of the situation, I applied it on my back and knee. I also tried it on some old structural issues that never quite healed and found almost immediate healing that has held for years now. So I invested in a unit as I had some discretionary funds back then and knew I would always have structural issues in my body. You might want to know that I was not able to walk back then as the soft tissue was totally rotted in my knee and I was walking bone on bone--Very big ouch. Using the Laser over a few months the soft tissue began to reform and allow me to walk. Being lazy I stopped treatment as regrowing bone is a very slow process and I became impatient.
> 
> I can share that not only am I able to be on my feet all day and have a life, tho limited due to the bone damage, LLL has successfully dealt with arthritis in the hands, ligament damage, pneumonia, brain seizures in animals, other organ issues, and even splinters on several occasions. I had a deep splinter from a garden mishap on a broken bamboo stake which began to inflame. Applied the laser a couple of times and suddenly the splinter emerged from the depths of the tissues. It just popped out, all 1 3/8" of it. That was quite a surprise to me as all I wanted to do was cut the inflammation. Had no idea it was such a large splinter. I have also worked on other people with emotional as well as physical problems with good success. I have also learned that my technique is much more aggressive than other practitioners and I get better results, mainly because i really want to see healing and don't putter around. A worker told me his wife's cat is still with us after I treated it about 2-3 yrs ago: it was dying back then. I recently helped another of his cats transition quickly and calmly with the LLL. So great potential with this protocol.


Thanks for such a great explanation. I think a friend of mine has one. She calls it vibration therapy. They are quite expensive but I am so happy you got such good results from it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> So sorry you have one of those, too. It is so painful trying to deal with them. My daughter and I stop talking for months at a time as is happening now. She, like yours, demands the argument and will keep on coming back to prove that her distorted view of herself and me is correct. It is like an addiction with her that needs to be fed. So she pushes and pushes until she gets a reaction and then feels validated in her childish rage. And my kids are much older than yours which is what makes it so sad and frustrating. They like to feed off their anger; it is their reason for being.


My daughter is 40 she should know better... but she is a drama queen  and I don't know why or how to deal with it.. my son moved over to Bend to live with her and he couldn't deal with it.. LOL so he moved in with his dad.. I'm not sure that was a good idea but he seems happy... It does feel good to have someone else side with me in this 'Drama Trama' as I call it.. but it gets so bad at times when I see little ones at the store I think .. just wait!! they grow up.. LMBO!!! mostly I am not so cynical. And I do look forward to new babies in the family... one of these day's!! I tell myself they will come when I can no longer see the lace weight or fingering to knit with and I'll have to move up to sport weight  then I can make all those cute baby clothes..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Barbara, thanks for the tips on the BriteWipes. I will check them out. 

Sounds like things are going well in your move, DFL. So nice you have time to find the sweet memories.  And good to have a Prince Charming to take charge. 

Ronie, I can't wait to get my boots. And then in April start checking out some of the nearby state parks.  It is so much fun and, of course, it feeds my picture taking passion.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> My husband you know "my knight in shining armor " is such a great help...it's like a huge operation for him. He is a retired Major and does a great job with the actual logistics.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


It's beautiful, Karen!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Karen, your doily is looking quite lovely.

DFL, since you are caught up you can take a few minutes to relax and knit


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It will be so special for you to be closer to your family, and very special for them, also. Enjoy the process.


Ditto from me, DFL!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My weaving guild sent the following link to an article written by a journalist interested in the Viking way of life and the importance of wool to their culture. Thought you might find it interesting.
> 
> http://www.hakaimagazine.com/article-long/no-wool-no-vikings


Great article, Barbara. Thank you for sharing.  Sorry, Tanya, that I didn't catch it when you posted it earlier.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Another springlike day today. The second day in a row that I have seen a rabbit. Yesterday I disturbed a rabbit whilst doing some yard work. Today there was one on the patio. (Maybe the same one from yesterday).I managed to get a couple of pics today. I have to confess that I love to see rabbits.

Sue


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Taking a break from packing... Visiting Disney for one of the last times


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your rabbit pics. 

DFL,gorgeous picture of spinning wheel and yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks for such a great explanation. I think a friend of mine has one. She calls it vibration therapy. They are quite expensive but I am so happy you got such good results from it.


I doubt your friend's unit is a LLL. It may be a Tens unit which attempts to create stimulation via mechanical vibration. I was given one of those by a PT when I had an accident an insurance covered some treatment. I was less than impressed with it but they are given out very frequently. Some people make a lot of money off them but have never heard of any great results. They can feel good, like a massage. If it is a different kind of machine, I don't know what it is w/o more info.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> My daughter is 40 she should know better... but she is a drama queen  and I don't know why or how to deal with it.. my son moved over to Bend to live with her and he couldn't deal with it.. LOL so he moved in with his dad.. I'm not sure that was a good idea but he seems happy... It does feel good to have someone else side with me in this 'Drama Trama' as I call it.. but it gets so bad at times when I see little ones at the store I think .. just wait!! they grow up.. LMBO!!! mostly I am not so cynical. And I do look forward to new babies in the family... one of these day's!! I tell myself they will come when I can no longer see the lace weight or fingering to knit with and I'll have to move up to sport weight  then I can make all those cute baby clothes..


I see your daughter is not much younger than mine. A number of years ago, in an attempt to try and resolve conflicts, my daughter agree to meet with me and clinical social worker friend of mine. After about 2 hours, and my daughter leaving, my friend said my daughtere exhibed a borderline personality disorder. I know my daughter is extremely narcissistic. Must be right at all costs and very controlling so anything that even begins to sounds critical is cause for a major war. I once told her not to come upstate as I did not want her in my house she was so toxic to me. At that time her finances were rock bottom but she jumped in her car and drove upstate and barged into my house just to prove she could best me and trample my boundaries. There really is no way to talk to someone like this. I had a close cohort in my community, actually the closest person politically to me and we talked every day for about 10 years. But he always had to be right, always be the one who knew more, would actually order me to do things in my life. I kept my tongue constantly with him until he began to become unglued when first his sister died and then his mother. My sense was that he was totally out of control which is what death will do to us and needed someone to control and I wasn't about being dumped on anymore by his increasingly bullying style. I think I was too close to him but not family so he felt he could get away with his obnoxious behavior. He even began a campaign against me. This is a small community and there are very few people working on our mutual issues but his ego stuff was so extreme that he completely lost perspective trying to divide our group. We had a meeting one nite and I knew that if I went, there was going to be a blowup. I did go and he began to dump on me and that was it. I opened my mouth and went at him, apologized to the other people and stormed out. Enough was enough. Happily the other people were very supportive of me and I still work with the group. He backed away for some time but, controlling as this guy is, he never completely left and still comes to meetings. I tell you this just to show the same kind of personality can and will manifest in all situations in these people's life.

It is so frustrating, disappointing and hurtful to deal with such personalities, especially when they are so close to our heart. I think your style of dealing with your daughter is the best possible. It is all about sidestepping their craziness and protecting yourself.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your rabbit pics.
> 
> DFL,gorgeous picture of spinning wheel and yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--great that you got to read the article on the Vikings and wool. Better the article be posted again so you got it.

Sue--we began with another gorgeous day but as soon as I got my sneakers on and opened the door the rain was there. Still went into the garden and turned soil for an hours. The rain was like a very lite summer rain so actually enjoyed it. Shorts, tank top, digging in the soil--what could be better. I think it is still misting outside. And think I better wear some gloves as the skin has softened in winter and my protective callouses are gone.

Bev--didn't comment on your new hiking boots--Yea!

DFL--wonderful spinning wheel. I see that is one of the last things to be packed (smile).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your rabbit pics.
> 
> DFL,gorgeous picture of spinning wheel and yarn.


Ditto from me!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Another springlike day today. The second day in a row that I have seen a rabbit. Yesterday I disturbed a rabbit whilst doing some yard work. Today there was one on the patio. (Maybe the same one from yesterday).I managed to get a couple of pics today. I have to confess that I love to see rabbits.
> 
> Sue


Very cute!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> Taking a break from packing... Visiting Disney for one of the last times


What a lovely photo :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Will try to catch up .
Sue ..Max did a grand job nd so did you both as a knitter and model.That is a lovely shawl.
Ronie ...presume DH is better .Better keep an eye on him eating food intended for the birds .You may find him perched in that cage you bought .
Dogs are born thieves aren't they ?
Bev ...clever frog ,super yarn find and as for Gary ...tell him I shall send some cleaner so he can polish his halo ! What a man you have there .
Caryn ...Sure Bodhi was distracted by something far more interesting, to him ,than a shawl .
Tanya and Babalou ...hope the mouths are alright now .
Karen ...that crochet is beautiful. 
Julie ...forgetting the chicken may have been a good thing so you and Ringo could enjoy it all on your own .Have you seen that young lady lately ?Crufts was featuring some dogs made famous by Instagram and the one being featured the most is a corgi called Winny .
Talking of Crufts ,Hector's dad won third prize in his group .
Sue ..when talking of yard Is it the same as gardens here ? Cute rabbit .
I started a bit of tidying last week but seem to have either had callers or it has been too cold since .
DFL ..married to a former soldier I fully understand the regimental thinking .I never had a thing out of place when my Late husband was alive as it really drove him potty .I would put a spoon down during cooking ,look for it to stir again and he had washed it and put it away &#128556; Enjoy Disney .
Hope Linda hasn't developed anything bad as last time I saw a post she was shivery.
Elizabeth ..catch you in the doghouse .Enjoying doing the paws shawl .


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


Karen, of all the crochet doilies, pineapples are my favorite. You did a wonderful job with this one.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I doubt your friend's unit is a LLL. It may be a Tens unit which attempts to create stimulation via mechanical vibration. I was given one of those by a PT when I had an accident an insurance covered some treatment. I was less than impressed with it but they are given out very frequently. Some people make a lot of money off them but have never heard of any great results. They can feel good, like a massage. If it is a different kind of machine, I don't know what it is w/o more info.


Tens does sound familiar.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Thanks Dodie...you know one of the hardest part is saying goodbye to our neighbors. We look after each other...have been together (some of us) for over 25 years. But all agree that moving to be near children and grandchildren is what is most important.
> 
> We are way ahead of schedule and I am trying to "go through" things on this end so as to not have to move what I don't need...to tell the truth, I have found some things that I thought were lost and found myself crying to find a memento from my children...little Mother's Day cards and Birthday cards they made themselves...a lock of my daughter's hair...just little things that have brought back such happy simpler times. Now I can look forward to making some memories with my grandchildren and it brings chills to my soul.
> 
> Sorry...just got on a little run there.


That is so lovely, that's the way we felt when we moved out here from New Orleans, John had a job lined up, but we needed to be near our kids and grandkids. I had just gone through breast cancer, then within 6 months a heart attack and a bypass surgery. So I didn't know how lont I'd live. Here it is 20 years later, have other health problems, but I'm near enough to see all the kids and grandkids when we or they want. It is a blessing.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Very cute!


Very cute bunny. We get some little ones here but do get a lot of jack rabbits. They are huge!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Another springlike day today. The second day in a row that I have seen a rabbit. Yesterday I disturbed a rabbit whilst doing some yard work. Today there was one on the patio. (Maybe the same one from yesterday).I managed to get a couple of pics today. I have to confess that I love to see rabbits.
> 
> Sue


Sue, the rabbit looks like he's busy foraging for food! They are beautiful pictures.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Taking a break from packing... Visiting Disney for one of the last times


Your picture of the yarn and the spinning wheel are just lovely. Is the room your craft room? It certainly looks like a wonderful place to work.

Enjoy Disney, we never got the chance to go to that "Magic Kindgom", we went to the one in CA many, many times. I think they are great fun.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Tens does sound familiar.


I have a TENS unit. I use it at home when my back gets really bad. It does help quite a bit.

I've never heard of the LLL. I'm going to look it up. Thanks for mentioning it, Tanya (wasn't it?).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Will try to catch up .
> Sue ..Max did a grand job nd so did you both as a knitter and model.That is a lovely shawl.
> Ronie ...presume DH is better .Better keep an eye on him eating food intended for the birds .You may find him perched in that cage you bought .
> Dogs are born thieves aren't they ?
> ...


We had three meals from it- and now it is the basis of the blue vein and Broccoli soup I've made. 
Could never have coped with being married to a military man, I suspect. Have not done any knitting now for several days- just too much else to do.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, last year I planted regular potatoes from ones I bought at the grocery. I just cut them,stick them in the soil and it worked just fine. It's crazy how much organic seeds are too, but I feel better getting them. 

Glad your tooth is feeling better and yours too Barbara. Interesting remedies!

DFL, it is wonderful that your dh has that organizing ability and that you are ahead of schedule. Unpacking is kind of fun too when you get to revisit all those things. In what part of Disney is that spinning wheel and wool? 

It is nice to be able to get outside with this warm weather. Sue, your bunny picture is cute, but I do not like to see bunnies in my yard because they eat my garden!! 

Ann, could be Bodhi was distracted by something. I probably just need to be more patient and wait for him to turn. 
Nice that Hectors dad won third prize. Will you show Hector? Who is Crufts? 
I have also been wondering about Linda and Ros and Jane. Hope they are all ok.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had three meals from it- and now it is the basis of the blue vein and Broccoli soup I've made.
> Could never have coped with being married to a military man, I suspect. Have not done any knitting now for several days- just too much else to do.


Not all military men are like that. My first husband was a marine and was just like what was described, but John is the most wonderful man I've ever met and he spent 30 years in the military and we were together for about 20 of those years. I think it depends on the man and which part of the military they are in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, last year I planted regular potatoes from ones I bought at the grocery. I just cut them,stick them in the soil and it worked just fine. It's crazy how much organic seeds are too, but I feel better getting them.
> 
> Glad your tooth is feeling better and yours too Barbara. Interesting remedies!
> 
> ...


Ros still has a sore throat, or did a couple of days ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Not all military men are like that. My first husband was a marine and was just like what was described, but John is the most wonderful man I've ever met and he spent 30 years in the military and we were together for about 20 of those years. I think it depends on the man and which part of the military they are in.


 :thumbup: That makes sense!

Yippee, the plumber has just come to check for the leak.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I have a TENS unit. I use it at home when my back gets really bad. It does help quite a bit.
> 
> I've never heard of the LLL. I'm going to look it up. Thanks for mentioning it, Tanya (wasn't it?).


Yes, it was me that talked about LLL. It is an expensive piece of equipment but it works to heal, not just paliate. When people have chronic and debilitating conditions, I do suggest buying one as you can then treat yourself regularly which is near impossible to afford if seeing a practitioner. If interested, PM me and I can send you more information. I have had some remarkable experiences with the laser unit I have.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--I plan on using organic sweet potatoes from the co-op. The garden guy yesterday said the seed potatoes are grown under different conditions than regular potatoes so they often produce differently, but he couldn't find sweet potatoes for the store, so standard OTC variety, but organic it will be. Most of my seeds are organic, too, but sometimes, as with the shallots and onions it was not possible this year for me. I am taking the chance with them as there are no GMO varieties on the market as far as I know.

Ann/Dodie--I think the military attracts a lot of people who crave order and discipline in their lives and they are encouraged and rewarded for such behavior. After 20 or 30 yrs they will never change. My mother was like that. I could be doing something and she would yell at me to put it away because all she saw was disorder. 

Ann--Nice that Hector is from such a royal lineage. Fun.

Gray and light rain all day. Went out for a 2nd round of gardening work. Feeling real good about how much I was able to get done given my limitations. Feel good about getting the body in gear for the work.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the bunny Sue, and the flowers 

Pretty spinning wheel DFL.

Ann, you made me laugh with your story about your DH washing the spoon.  It took a (friendly) dinner table discussion with DH's family to get him to include the counter tops and stove top when he did the dishes, lol. We have a 'rule' in our house: one cooks, the other cleans the dishes. He took it to literally mean only the dishes. LOL! He was quite surprised when he brought up the subject at a family dinner and everyone agreed with me (counters are part of the clean up). 

So glad you made it though such awful medical issues Dodie and are celebrating 20 more years with your family <3

Getting close to finishing Urquhart - maybe by the end of the week.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ...clever frog ,super yarn find and as for Gary ...tell him I shall send some cleaner so he can polish his halo ! What a man you have there .


I just might have to agree with you on this one. He's one cool dude. He chuckled when I read about him polishing his halo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the bunny Sue, and the flowers
> 
> Pretty spinning wheel DFL.
> 
> ...


I have run into that attitude in men about what cleaning includes. I find it akin to them breaking things to prove they shouldn't have to do house chores.:thumbdown:

Great that you are finishing Urquhart. Pics soon?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had three meals from it- and now it is the basis of the blue vein and Broccoli soup I've made.
> Could never have coped with being married to a military man, I suspect. Have not done any knitting now for several days- just too much else to do.


The soup sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> The soup sounds good :thumbup:


I am rather partial to it! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> So glad you made it though such awful medical issues Dodie and are celebrating 20 more years with your family <3


Ditto from me, Dodie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ditto from me, Dodie.


And from me!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

No ,I bought Hector as a pet and will not be able to show him as I had him neutered .Crufts is a famous Dog Show in the UK whre all the different classes of dogs compete for being the best in breed then they go forward to be picked out as Best In Show .If a dog has won Crufts the price for the puppies from that animal will rocket. There are also agility shows and other classes .
Bev ..so pleased Gary took my comment in good spirit ( not the kind in a bottle ) 
I often have a continuous pan of soup on the stove just adding any scraps when available .As long as you boil it every day you can just keep it going for weeks .
Tanya ...I am going to look up about the laser .
Sue ...sorry there have been mistakes in the pattern making things slow down .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> No ,I bought Hector as a pet and will not be able to show him as I had him neutered .Crufts is a famous Dog Show in the UK whre all the different classes of dogs compete for being the best in breed then they go forward to be picked out as Best In Show .If a dog has won Crufts the price for the puppies from that animal will rocket. There are also agility shows and other classes .
> Bev ..so pleased Gary took my comment in good spirit ( not the kind in a bottle )
> I often have a continuous pan of soup on the stove just adding any scraps when available .As long as you boil it every day you can just keep it going for weeks .
> Tanya ...I am going to look up about the laser .
> Sue ...sorry there have been mistakes in the pattern making things slow down .


If you need any info on the Laser, just PM me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

So nice that you are near to your kids and grands and can visit when you want, Dodie. You have had quite a lot to overcome in your life.

Julie, that is great that you got to enjoy that chicken for so many meals. Is the blue vein part of the broccoli soup blue cheese?

Melanie, that is funny about dh and his limitations to clean up. My dh has a hard time just loading and emptying the dishwasher. He claims not to know how, even though I have demonstrated many a time. 
Nice progress on your Urquhart. 

Thanks for the info about Crofts, Ann. 
Here is a picture of my 2 dogs, Sisu and Bodhi. They were so happy to be out on another walk today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ditto from me, Dodie.


And from me, too, Dodie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Getting close to finishing Urquhart - maybe by the end of the week.


Great you're getting clise to finising your Urquhart, Melanie. Are you doing the mesh pattern or the stockinette? I picked mine up again last night. I'm doing the mesh right now but may alternate it with stockinette. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> So nice that you are near to your kids and grands and can visit when you want, Dodie. You have had quite a lot to overcome in your life.
> 
> Julie, that is great that you got to enjoy that chicken for so many meals. Is the blue vein part of the broccoli soup blue cheese?
> 
> ...


They are beautiful, Caryn. It's been so windy here today, I've only been out long enough to collect the mail. Power went out this morning but thankfully for only about 40 minutes. Our cable and internet have been out all day. Supposedly service may be back around 7 pm. We'll see. Glad I have my mobile phone to get some internet service.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--your dogs look laughingly happy.

Pam--you are having some wicked weather systems out west. Hope service is restored soon and good that you have your cell phone service.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> And from me!!


And from me, too, Dodie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the progress on the castle shawls!!!

Take care in that crazy weather, Pam!

Way to make that chicken stretch, Julie!

Tanya, I'm so glad that you have been able to turn negative into positive in your life and become a stronger person for it. It sure isn't any fun to go through though.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--your dogs look laughingly happy.
> 
> Pam--you are having some wicked weather systems out west. Hope service is restored soon and good that you have your cell phone service.


Thanks, Tanya. We've been having somr crazy weather lately.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the progress on the castle shawls!!!
> 
> Take care in that crazy weather, Pam!
> 
> ...


thank you for your support. dealing with hostility sure ain't fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> Melanie, that is funny about dh and his limitations to clean up. My dh has a hard time just loading and emptying the dishwasher. He claims not to know how, even though I have demonstrated many a time.


I think about a month after DS got married, DIL messaged me on FB and said, "Marc says he does not know how to make a bed. I want my money back."  Men are funny. 

Love your puppies, Caryn. They look like real sweeties.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> They are beautiful, Caryn. It's been so windy here today, I've only been out long enough to collect the mail. Power went out this morning but thankfully for only about 40 minutes. Our cable and internet have been out all day. Supposedly service may be back around 7 pm. We'll see. Glad I have my mobile phone to get some internet service.


Thanks Pam. I hope you get service back quickly. The wind just started blowing here now, but not that bad. The pictures flooding going on in the south is awful.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--your dogs look laughingly happy.


I really think they were.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think about a month after DS got married, DIL messaged me on FB and said, "Marc says he does not know how to make a bed. I want my money back."  Men are funny.


That's so funny.


eshlemania said:


> Love your puppies, Caryn. They look like real sweeties.


Most of the time, they're the best!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the progress on the castle shawls!!!
> 
> Take care in that crazy weather, Pam!
> 
> ...


Ringo loved his portion!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Pam. I hope you get service back quickly. The wind just started blowing here now, but not that bad. The pictures flooding going on in the south is awful.


Thanks, Caryn. Services just came back on.  I heard about all that flooding and you're right - it is awful. Stay safe.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think about a month after DS got married, DIL messaged me on FB and said, "Marc says he does not know how to make a bed. I want my money back."  Men are funny.
> 
> Love your puppies, Caryn. They look like real sweeties.


Cute story, Bev!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that was a funny annecdote.

Caryn--hope you are safe. Have not watched the news/weather so didn't know of the flooding in the South. Elizabeth and Melanie, too, be safe.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--that was a funny annecdote.
> 
> Caryn--hope you are safe. Have not watched the news/weather so didn't know of the flooding in the South. Elizabeth and Melanie, too, be safe.


It is really more south west- like Texas, Louisiana etc.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It is really more south west- like Texas, Louisiana etc.


that is rough for that area. don't think we have any active particiants from that region to worry about.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Melanie, that is funny about dh and his limitations to clean up. My dh has a hard time just loading and emptying the dishwasher. He claims not to know how, even though I have demonstrated many a time.
> Nice progress on your Urquhart.
> 
> Thanks for the info about Crofts, Ann.
> Here is a picture of my 2 dogs, Sisu and Bodhi. They were so happy to be out on another walk today.


Love the dogs 

Ah, the dishwasher. We used to have the 'I don't know if it is dirty or clean' problem, lol. Gee honey, just look. If the dishes have food on them, it is dirty. If the dishes are shiny, then it is clean. If there are no dishes then fill it up. LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great you're getting clise to finising your Urquhart, Melanie. Are you doing the mesh pattern or the stockinette? I picked mine up again last night. I'm doing the mesh right now but may alternate it with stockinette. Haven't decided yet.


I am alternating the mesh with extra cable bands. Kind of like doing the stockinette bands but more math.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I am alternating the mesh with extra cable bands. Kind of like doing the stockinette bands but more math.


I think I'll be lazy and just do the stockinette bands along with the mesh. Looking forward to seeing yours when it's finished.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Funny Bev, glad your DIL has a sense of humor. She will need it the bed making skills remain 'missing', lol.

The flooding is in the South, i.e. Louisiana. While I am further south in latitude, this area doesn't get the same name. But thanks for the concern  

Off to get some knitting done before bed. I had to frog six rows as I made a math error but had a lifeline so it will be ok.

Hope all have a good night / day,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Spent the evening, winding the new yarn into balls. I have the largest portion to go yet. Just put it aside, going to do some jigsaw puzzling and head to bed. Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnn!

Yep, DIL is a sweetie. The two of them are so cute together. He will say something and smirk, she will smack him and then they both laugh. Warms a mother's heart.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Spent the evening, winding the new yarn into balls. I have the largest portion to go yet. Just put it aside, going to do some jigsaw puzzling and head to bed. Yawwwwwwwwwwwwwwnnn!
> 
> Yep, DIL is a sweetie. The two of them are so cute together. He will say something and smirk, she will smack him and then they both laugh. Warms a mother's heart.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev ..partnerships seem to thrive on humour so some good vibes from son and wife eh?
Caryn..love Bodhi and Sisu . The names are different so what are the origins ? I know 2 dogs called Shanty ..a boy and a girl so on querying it seems it means peace.They were enjoying their time out .
Julie ...great that you bought an elastic chicken .
Tanya ...thank you for the offer .I did find some on line .
Melanie ..good luck with binding off U .
Pam ..being without power is rather stressful.It is a very long time since we experienced that ,during the miners strikes .We were on the same route as the hospital so were very lucky that it was kept running most of the time .
Lovely and sunny here so hope to get out in the garden to tidy the dead stuff .


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Karen--the doily is great and looks like a fun one to do. What size hook are you using? Am feeling motivated to do some thread crochet.


I believe it is a size 30 thread with cotton covered polyester. Size 13 (one of my "Christmas" purchases) hook.


eshlemania said:


> Karen, your doily is amazing. Very beautiful. Good work. Is needle tatting faster than shuttle tatting?


I've never learned how to shuttle tat...I'm self taught using the needle for tatting. 
Kept up with the Christmas snowflakes Lace Party (even with the broken needle)...so I'm getting faster.


dragonflylace said:


> Hi...know this is a little out of place but when you teach tatting, are you teaching needle tatting or shuttle tatting. I have both needles and shuttles...so as a long shot, thought I would ask and maybe "hone" my skills a little...tatting is small enough for me to travel with...


Ahhh...adding you to my list for this April 10-23. As you'll see above in my first sentence for Bev...I've never learned with the shuttle. *Bev*--> Should I add your name too?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev ..partnerships seem to thrive on humour so some good vibes from son and wife eh?
> Caryn..love Bodhi and Sisu . The names are different so what are the origins ? I know 2 dogs called Shanty ..a boy and a girl so on querying it seems it means peace.They were enjoying their time out .
> Julie ...great that you bought an elastic chicken .
> Tanya ...thank you for the offer .I did find some on line .
> ...


It was on a very good special too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the dogs
> 
> Ah, the dishwasher. We used to have the 'I don't know if it is dirty or clean' problem, lol. Gee honey, just look. If the dishes have food on them, it is dirty. If the dishes are shiny, then it is clean. If there are no dishes then fill it up. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Funny Bev, glad your DIL has a sense of humor. She will need it the bed making skills remain 'missing', lol.
> 
> The flooding is in the South, i.e. Louisiana. While I am further south in latitude, this area doesn't get the same name. But thanks for the concern
> 
> ...


Good to have those life lines. Can't wait to see how you did those cable bands in between the mesh. I bet it looks great.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, very cute dogs and very attentive.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev ..partnerships seem to thrive on humour so some good vibes from son and wife eh?
> Caryn..love Bodhi and Sisu . The names are different so what are the origins ? I know 2 dogs called Shanty ..a boy and a girl so on querying it seems it means peace.They were enjoying their time out .
> Julie ...great that you bought an elastic chicken .
> Tanya ...thank you for the offer .I did find some on line .
> ...


Nice that you got to go out in the garden.
Sisu is a Finnish word that means never give up. Bodhi is a Buddhist word that means awakened. They just seemed to fit the dogs personalities


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Ahhh...adding you to my list for this April 10-23. As you'll see above in my first sentence for Bev...I've never learned with the shuttle. *Bev*--> Should I add your name too?


thanx for the info Karen. That is a very fine hook and thread.
I think it would make me nervous working with that size hook.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Ahhh...adding you to my list for this April 10-23. As you'll see above in my first sentence for Bev...I've never learned with the shuttle. *Bev*--> Should I add your name too?


I may get to watch April 10-23, but might have to save the Party thread and go through it in Washington. We will be doing our final packing and leaving on the 25th...so it will be busy. I have my needles and thread in a special box so that I can find it on the other end of the move. Can't wait to see what we will be doing. I am interested in making an edging. I am going to be sewing dresses for little Austyn when we move and I want to put a lace edging on the bodice seam and the hem of the skirt...so I think I will need about 2 yards of edging.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Sisu wrote: DFL, it is wonderful that your dh has that organizing ability and that you are ahead of schedule. Unpacking is kind of fun too when you get to revisit all those things. In what part of Disney is that spinning wheel and wool?

It was in Liberty Tree Tavern where we had a reservation for lunch. They also had some spools of spun yarn on another wall in the "Betsy Ross" room, but there was a huge family sitting under it and I couldn't get a good picture.

We had a wonderful day, and I am finishing up my computer time now and getting ready to record some items to give to the SPCA charity...did you know that when you give things to charities, you can list them in a tax program and take the amount off your taxes?

The one we use is through TurboTax, but I am sure there are others:

http://turbotax.intuit.com/personal-taxes/itsdeductible/


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Karen, I will definitely follow with interest in April and bookmark it for sure. I have a grandbaby coming in April and it will depend on my knitting load.  But am interesting in possibly picking up and trying needle tatting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is an overcast day here today and only going to be in the high 60's, but at least the last couple of days started to bring out the daffs which is nice and .
cheery.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is an overcast day here today and only going to be in the high 60's, but at least the last couple of days started to bring out the daffs which is nice and .
> cheery.
> 
> Sue


Nice. Can't wait till I see some local flowers. They really do perk you up.


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Finished Chart 2 of the Spring Wood Shawl. Had trouble in the middle of the rows, so after ripping out several times, decided to "shame" myself by putting in a lifeline every other row--and it worked!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Sisu wrote: DFL, it is wonderful that your dh has that organizing ability and that you are ahead of schedule. Unpacking is kind of fun too when you get to revisit all those things. In what part of Disney is that spinning wheel and wool?
> 
> It was in Liberty Tree Tavern where we had a reservation for lunch. They also had some spools of spun yarn on another wall in the "Betsy Ross" room, but there was a huge family sitting under it and I couldn't get a good picture.
> 
> ...


That is interesting to know they have that wheel and yarn there.

I always tried to use donations as a tax deduction, but was told you have to itemize to use it, and you have to contribute quite a lot to make a difference. So now I don't bother - I just donate without the paper work.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

AnnMKatz said:


> Finished Chart 2 of the Spring Wood Shawl. Had trouble in the middle of the rows, so after ripping out several times, decided to "shame" myself by putting in a lifeline every other row--and it worked!


Oh my, that is coming along wonderfully. What a gorgeous color. No shame at all in using life lines. They really are life savers.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is an overcast day here today and only going to be in the high 60's, but at least the last couple of days started to bring out the daffs which is nice and .
> cheery.
> 
> Sue


It is the same kind of day here, but my daffodils haven't opened yet. ---soon. 
Nice to see yours


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Ann.

I am on chart 5 now. I don't know if you have been following the posts here, but I found an error in both charts 4 and 5. I PMd the designer and she corrected them both with her versions 6 and 7.

I am hoping there will not be any more, but if there are I will post about them.

Even though my two week's hosting will be up this weekend, I will post both here and in the current LP.

Sue


AnnMKatz said:


> Finished Chart 2 of the Spring Wood Shawl. Had trouble in the middle of the rows, so after ripping out several times, decided to "shame" myself by putting in a lifeline every other row--and it worked!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is a pic of my progress on the jigsaw puzzle I bought a week or two ago. I would really like to be finished by Easter when the family will be here and I will need my dining room table. Meanwhile my two GKs will be coming down this morning so will have to be vigilant so little fingers do not get into my hard work. I had bought one of those that you can toll them up, but don't think that will work as this is a laser cut puzzle not an interlocking one so some puzzles just abut others freely until you get all sides secured. I am enjoying this. My DH tries to add a piece or two based solely on the colour and I sometimes have to tell him that is a lace piece not a fingering piece.

This will keep me out of trouble for a while.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We looked into it years ago, when we owed taxes, and it made a little difference, but at that time was a lot of hassle. I am assuming you were meaning giving clothes etc to charity. We do itemize and do take financial contributions as a deduction, but that is a lot easier to do.

Sue=sisu]That is interesting to know they have that wheel and yarn there.

I always tried to use donations as a tax deduction, but was told you have to itemize to use it, and you have to contribute quite a lot to make a difference. So now I don't bother - I just donate without the paper work.[/quote]


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--you are correct that you need to itemize for donation deductions. Otherwise you gain from them in the Personal deduction allowed which is pretty generous if you don't have excessive allowable tax deductions. 

Ann--your SW is coming along wonderfully. It is such a complicated pattern. I find that once errors start happening they keep on coming until I can find a way to shift the energy. I find that true in many things in life. Adding the lifelines is one way to shift the energy. Glad it is working for you.

Sue--I love puzzles, too, and have seen the one you are working on and almost bought it myself. But I have a stack of puzzles already, some still not done. I bought one of those felt rolls and find it not useful. Instead I work on a piece of plywood which I can move around out of the way when necessary. If you don't have any lying around, the Home Centers like Lowe's have 1/2 and 1/4 sheet pieces for sale in A/C grade. A 3/8" or 1/2" thick piece would work well. Would love to have one of those puzzle tables with a lazy susan and sometimes think to make me one. But need to not add anything more to my overloaded list of to do's.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We got a sheet of plywood which we put under that felt roll, so,if needs be, two of us could pick it up and slide under a bed or something.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Caryn--you are correct that you need to itemize for donation deductions. Otherwise you gain from them in the Personal deduction allowed which is pretty generous if you don't have excessive allowable tax deductions.
> 
> Ann--your SW is coming along wonderfully. It is such a complicated pattern. I find that once errors start happening they keep on coming until I can find a way to shift the energy. I find that true in many things in life. Adding the lifelines is one way to shift the energy. Glad it is working for you.
> 
> Sue--I love puzzles, too, and have seen the one you are working on and almost bought it myself. But I have a stack of puzzles already, some still not done. I bought one of those felt rolls and find it not useful. Instead I work on a piece of plywood which I can move around out of the way when necessary. If you don't have any lying around, the Home Centers like Lowe's have 1/2 and 1/4 sheet pieces for sale in A/C grade. A 3/8" or 1/2" thick piece would work well. Would love to have one of those puzzle tables with a lazy susan and sometimes think to make me one. But need to not add anything more to my overloaded list of to do's.


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Downloaded and printed out Version 7 of the pattern, but the Chart 4 Row 102 Stitch 29 K2tog wasn't included... is it still an error?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I think about a month after DS got married, DIL messaged me on FB and said, "Marc says he does not know how to make a bed. I want my money back."  Men are funny.
> 
> Love your puppies, Caryn. They look like real sweeties.


That is so cute about your DIL, nice that she feels that comfortable with you. I lucked out with a great DIL.

Your dogs are beauties, Caryn.

Just got a notice that clue 11 of FG is posted. I got 20 rows of clue 4 done last night.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is stitch 29 on row 104 not 102. Sorry I think I put 102 in my post by mistake. Originally she had 5 stitches after the double yarnover.

Sue


AnnMKatz said:


> Downloaded and printed out Version 7 of the pattern, but the Chart 4 Row 102 Stitch 29 K2tog wasn't included... is it still an error?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> We got a sheet of plywood which we put under that felt roll, so,if needs be, two of us could pick it up and slide under a bed or something.
> 
> Sue


This is a really simple and practical solution to large puzzle doing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is so frustrating, disappointing and hurtful to deal with such personalities, especially when they are so close to our heart. I think your style of dealing with your daughter is the best possible. It is all about sidestepping their craziness and protecting yourself.


Thank you Tanya.... I too had a good dear friend like the guy you described.. I just had to break the ties.. she had to be so controlling in my life.. telling me everything I need to do and not knowing the boundaries that are set when a person is married.. she couldn't understand why we couldn't go out to dinner even when I told her I was cooking dinner with my hubby... that started a discussion that I felt was one last try to control my life.. and I just flat out said.. no I can't go and politely hung up.. I still run into her in town and we are friendly but not as close as before.. silly thing is it was just to a fast food restaurant.. not like she was inviting me to go out.. and it was last minute... looking back I was probably pulling away and she felt that.. its too bad when very strong people push others out of their lives because of it..

So funny Ann!!! I can just see him in there.. LOL

Very cute bunny Sue.. I love them too... When we go camping we feed the blue jays and rabbits.. squirrels too  Your lucky to have them in your yard.. unless they eat your garden.. but even then they are fun to watch..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the bunny Sue, and the flowers
> 
> Pretty spinning wheel DFL.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh!!!! My hubby is the same.. he will wash the dishes...period! then we had a grease fire that started in one of the burner pans. I told him that they do need wiped out and the top of the stove and counters do too... he had to go and buy new ones for all 4 burners. They don't fit very well but at least they are clean  This happened when I was working full time and not getting home until after 9pm.. he was on 'dinner' duty.. lucky for all of us we were all home when the fire erupted and we got it out right away... now he knows the importance of wiping it all down and checking those pans.. I still have to do a deep clean on my days off because that is just asking way too much of him.. I am lucky that he cooks... and it a very good cook too 

DFL I love the spinning wheel... I'd love to own one.. but I don't live where I could get wool easily anymore so it is just something to enjoy from afar..  I am going to guess you will find another amazing amusement park to go to when you move to Washington... I hear that Pikes Market is a fun place to go... although the amusement would be with the 'people watching'  and fish flying!! I am sure your family knows of great places to relax in... I'm not sure how far the Portland is from Gig Harbor but there are some amazing places to go there.. you will have such a fun time exploring your surroundings


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

AnnMKatz - I had to use a life line last night on a different project. I was glad it put it in. Your SW is looking great in red.

I have not done a jigsaw puzzle in years. I used to love doing them. I had one that had almost no design on it, just one color - had a lot of fun with that one.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .. lucky for all of us we were all home when the fire erupted and we got it out right away...


Wow, you certainly were lucky!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I think about a month after DS got married, DIL messaged me on FB and said, "Marc says he does not know how to make a bed. I want my money back."  Men are funny.
> 
> Love your puppies, Caryn. They look like real sweeties.


I love that!!! I hope she teaches him how!!

Caryn you have beautiful dogs!! and I love the names you gave them...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Love the dogs
> 
> Ah, the dishwasher. We used to have the 'I don't know if it is dirty or clean' problem, lol. Gee honey, just look. If the dishes have food on them, it is dirty. If the dishes are shiny, then it is clean. If there are no dishes then fill it up. LOL


yep!!! we have the same conversation!! he will call me at work and ask if they are clean or dirty!! LOL the other day I said if there is water standing on the tops of the cups then it is a good chance they are clean  ours is a old kitchenaid and if you don't wipe them off the food will just be dried to the dish.. it probably also comes from there only being just the 2 of us and we don't run it every day.. if it was ran after every meal then I could get away with just loading it and letting it run.. I want one like my SIL's you can be standing right next to it and not know it is running and there is no scraping or rinsing needed just load and go!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

AnnMKatz that is beautiful!! when it comes to lace shawls I am a firm believer in lifelines... and stitch markers.. it makes it hard when the designer doesn't use stitch markers like with the Lace Eater shawl we all did... but it kept me from loosing some YO's..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

AnnMKatz, your SW is looking great!! Love it. Gorgeous color.

Beautiful daffodils, Sue.  Spring is coming.

Sue, I love jigsaw puzzles. I have one on the table now. 

89


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Karen please keep talking about this Tatting LP your doing.. LOL I do have my shuttle ready and now I need to pull out the needles... I don't have 'Tatting' needles I have 'Doll Makers' needles but they are long and work fine.. if I for some chance run across a tatting needle I will pick it up... there is a rhythm to shuttle tatting that is best shown... you can't get it from written word.. I remember practicing and practicing and the teacher going over it with us over and over again until we got it!! then we quickly made a medallion  but I have not done much since.. 

Sue I love the puzzle... they were such a great past time for many of us over the years.. I'd like to get one going.. I've only done a few myself.. but really enjoyed them 

We had one day with mostly blue sky's yesterday.. We got the bedroom carpet cleaned .. and just about the same time as the guy left the rain started.. it has been raining steadily since.. so its almost 9am and it started about 5pm.. They are predicting flooding along the coast... I will imagine that there will be slides too..  We sure are getting our fair share of rain this year.. 

Yesterday I washed and put away all of my Son's clothes that he couldn't take with him... He has more clothes here than I do all together !!  We had to move the dresser to get the carpet clean.. and the boy had just tossed his clothes in the drawers.. clean and dirty!! all mixed in so it was just a given that they all needed cleaned. He will be happy to know he can visit several times and not have to pack a bag to come here..LOL

I am still knitting a doily.. I was inspired by our talk of Niebling and of Belle's project.. actually I think the pattern I started with is one of Belle's  there is no name on it.. just a chart! I'm excited to finish it up... I have a 40" cable and I can't stretch it out.. but its not as deep as my table is.. so I'll just continue until I run out of thread! I am enjoying my time off and I love the fine needle work..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--your red puzzle reminds me of an Egyptian one I have. It was museum puzzle and is double sided. The mummy is so detailed in its color and the background solid black. So when working it you have to not only find the right pieces, but also pay attention to whether you have the right side of the piece. I will admit this is probably the one puzzle I never finished as the solid black background got me.

Garden is wonderful. The rain yesterday was so gentle I could put in 2 1 hours sessions. This a.m. have gotten in over an hour. Found some leftover garlic that is sprouting so separated the cloves and replanted it. Will see if it develops well. Will try and go out again later after resting the back. It is sunny with clear skies. Spectacular day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> It is an overcast day here today and only going to be in the high 60's, but at least the last couple of days started to bring out the daffs which is nice and .
> cheery.
> 
> Sue


Those are so pretty and cheerful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

AnnMKatz said:


> Finished Chart 2 of the Spring Wood Shawl. Had trouble in the middle of the rows, so after ripping out several times, decided to "shame" myself by putting in a lifeline every other row--and it worked!


That is very pretty :thumbup: I am so glad you persevered :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, the jigsaw will keep you quiet for a while. It looks good fun!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This made me laugh!!!! My hubby is the same.. he will wash the dishes...period! then we had a grease fire that started in one of the burner pans. I told him that they do need wiped out and the top of the stove and counters do too... he had to go and buy new ones for all 4 burners. They don't fit very well but at least they are clean  This happened when I was working full time and not getting home until after 9pm.. he was on 'dinner' duty.. lucky for all of us we were all home when the fire erupted and we got it out right away... now he knows the importance of wiping it all down and checking those pans.. I still have to do a deep clean on my days off because that is just asking way too much of him.. I am lucky that he cooks... and it a very good cook too
> 
> DFL I love the spinning wheel... I'd love to own one.. but I don't live where I could get wool easily anymore so it is just something to enjoy from afar..  I am going to guess you will find another amazing amusement park to go to when you move to Washington... I hear that Pikes Market is a fun place to go... although the amusement would be with the 'people watching'  and fish flying!! I am sure your family knows of great places to relax in... I'm not sure how far the Portland is from Gig Harbor but there are some amazing places to go there.. you will have such a fun time exploring your surroundings


Pikes Market is amazing and they have a little yarn shop...she already knows me from my visits with my daughter. She has amazing yarn, but none of her customers knows how to knit lace....sounds like a good place to go to for sharing, maybe I can even teach a little class for beginner's lace. It is an hour away, but once a month wouldn't be bad.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Pikes Market is amazing and they have a little yarn shop...she already knows me from my visits with my daughter. She has amazing yarn, but none of her customers knows how to knit lace....sounds like a good place to go to for sharing, maybe I can even teach a little class for beginner's lace. It is an hour away, but once a month wouldn't be bad.


Hey, look at you getting yourself set up already and not even moved yet. :thumbup: I love Pikes Market. Have been there a couple of times. Such high eneregy and so much diversity of foods and products and people. And it is in such a great area by the water and adjacent to other cultural things.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Bev ..partnerships seem to thrive on humour so some good vibes from son and wife eh?
> Caryn..love Bodhi and Sisu . The names are different so what are the origins ? I know 2 dogs called Shanty ..a boy and a girl so on querying it seems it means peace.They were enjoying their time out .
> Julie ...great that you bought an elastic chicken .
> Tanya ...thank you for the offer .I did find some on line .
> ...


Thankfully, it wasn't too long. It's a lovely and sunny day here today - brief reprieve before more rain is due to arrive. They are saying we should have a completely dry day (or more) by mid-week next week.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Karen, I will definitely follow with interest in April and bookmark it for sure. I have a grandbaby coming in April and it will depend on my knitting load.  But am interesting in possibly picking up and trying needle tatting.


Karen - I will be bookmarking and following along, too. I have too many WIPs at the moment and need to focus on getting them turned into FOs.  Would love to learn to do tatting one day, so will be very interested in what you present.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> Pikes Market is amazing and they have a little yarn shop...she already knows me from my visits with my daughter. She has amazing yarn, but none of her customers knows how to knit lace....sounds like a good place to go to for sharing, maybe I can even teach a little class for beginner's lace. It is an hour away, but once a month wouldn't be bad.


Sounds as if this place is custom made for you, DFL. A good place to make local friends. 

THey came! THey came!! Yes, today after I got home from my haircut, my Keen's were here. Did something new to my hair also.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is an overcast day here today and only going to be in the high 60's, but at least the last couple of days started to bring out the daffs which is nice and .
> cheery.
> 
> Sue


A lovely sign of spring! We've got sunshine this morning and it's glorious!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

AnnMKatz said:


> Finished Chart 2 of the Spring Wood Shawl. Had trouble in the middle of the rows, so after ripping out several times, decided to "shame" myself by putting in a lifeline every other row--and it worked!


It looks lovely, Ann. Another WIP I need to get back to!  I'm a little over half way through Chart 2. I'm putting lifelines in this one as well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my progress on the jigsaw puzzle I bought a week or two ago. I would really like to be finished by Easter when the family will be here and I will need my dining room table. Meanwhile my two GKs will be coming down this morning so will have to be vigilant so little fingers do not get into my hard work. I had bought one of those that you can toll them up, but don't think that will work as this is a laser cut puzzle not an interlocking one so some puzzles just abut others freely until you get all sides secured. I am enjoying this. My DH tries to add a piece or two based solely on the colour and I sometimes have to tell him that is a lace piece not a fingering piece.
> 
> This will keep me out of trouble for a while.
> 
> Sue


It's coming along well, Sue, and I admire you for taking it on.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> yep!!! we have the same conversation!! he will call me at work and ask if they are clean or dirty!! LOL the other day I said if there is water standing on the tops of the cups then it is a good chance they are clean  ours is a old kitchenaid and if you don't wipe them off the food will just be dried to the dish.. it probably also comes from there only being just the 2 of us and we don't run it every day.. if it was ran after every meal then I could get away with just loading it and letting it run.. I want one like my SIL's you can be standing right next to it and not know it is running and there is no scraping or rinsing needed just load and go!


We do, too. I finally resorted to putting a post-it note on there that says CLEAN, so there isn't any question.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if this place is custom made for you, DFL. A good place to make local friends.
> 
> THey came! THey came!! Yes, today after I got home from my haircut, my Keen's were here. Did something new to my hair also.


The boots look great, and the new haircut is fantastic, really suits you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> AnnMKatz that is beautiful!! when it comes to lace shawls I am a firm believer in lifelines... and stitch markers.. it makes it hard when the designer doesn't use stitch markers like with the Lace Eater shawl we all did... but it kept me from loosing some YO's..


Stitch markers definitely help me keep my sanity for lace projects!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Pikes Market is amazing and they have a little yarn shop...she already knows me from my visits with my daughter. She has amazing yarn, but none of her customers knows how to knit lace....sounds like a good place to go to for sharing, maybe I can even teach a little class for beginner's lace. It is an hour away, but once a month wouldn't be bad.


It's a lovely shop, DFL. I don't get there often, but always enjoy it when I do. A beginner's lace class would probably be well attended.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if this place is custom made for you, DFL. A good place to make local friends.
> 
> THey came! THey came!! Yes, today after I got home from my haircut, my Keen's were here. Did something new to my hair also.


The boots look great, Bev, and I love your haircut!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--a remodel from top to bottom. Both look great.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful dogs, Caryn.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am just going to watch, as I am really trying to get on top of my WIPs.

Sue


tamarque said:


> thanx for the info Karen. That is a very fine hook and thread.
> I think it would make me nervous working with that size hook.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great plan DFL. Lace knitting is addicting, lol.

Both boots and bob look good Bev.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it was me that talked about LLL. It is an expensive piece of equipment but it works to heal, not just paliate. When people have chronic and debilitating conditions, I do suggest buying one as you can then treat yourself regularly which is near impossible to afford if seeing a practitioner. If interested, PM me and I can send you more information. I have had some remarkable experiences with the laser unit I have.


I read a lot of the info on the net, but I would like to see what you have. John looked up the price and that's just out of my league right now. I'll think about it after seeing your information. Thanks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, it has turned into a lovely sunny day, so I did get to sit outside a little this afternoon. When Kat and the GKs came over I played a little with them outside, climbing onto the playset and even sliding down the slide. It felt good to be out there. This is my time if the year, before it gets too hot to be outside.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Those are so pretty and cheerful.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your boots arrived. Your haircut looks great.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if this place is custom made for you, DFL. A good place to make local friends.
> 
> THey came! THey came!! Yes, today after I got home from my haircut, my Keen's were here. Did something new to my hair also.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how the spring sunshine really invigorates you?

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> A lovely sign of spring! We've got sunshine this morning and it's glorious!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

sisu said:


> Here is a picture of my 2 dogs, Sisu and Bodhi. They were so happy to be out on another walk today.


They look like they are smiling for the picture!

Thank you Melanie, Bev, Norma, Caryn, Pam and Toni for the kind wishes (I hope I didn't miss anyone). I'm glad I'm still here, too. I hope no one thinks I was asking for sympathy or anything. Just stating facts. But all of those troubles within about 8 months have certainly made me a stronger person.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> thank you for your support. dealing with hostility sure ain't fun.


We're certainly with you and no, it isn't any fun. That's why I'm on my second marriage!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I think about a month after DS got married, DIL messaged me on FB and said, "Marc says he does not know how to make a bed. I want my money back."  Men are funny.


Bev, that is so funny. Has he learned yet?


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> It is an overcast day here today and only going to be in the high 60's, but at least the last couple of days started to bring out the daffs which is nice and .
> cheery.Sue


Sue, they do look bright and cheery.

We've had lots of wind and rain, today it's just overcast, but expect more bad storms over the weekend. Other than the heather, there's nothing cheery coming up at my house, although there are a few flowers along the roads now.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if this place is custom made for you, DFL. A good place to make local friends.
> 
> THey came! THey came!! Yes, today after I got home from my haircut, my Keen's were here. Did something new to my hair also.


Nice boots. It is unbelievable how much you look like a cousin of mine. You cut is great!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

AnnMKatz said:


> Finished Chart 2 of the Spring Wood Shawl. Had trouble in the middle of the rows, so after ripping out several times, decided to "shame" myself by putting in a lifeline every other row--and it worked!


Ann, that is just beautiful. What a bright and cheery color.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if this place is custom made for you, DFL. A good place to make local friends.
> 
> THey came! THey came!! Yes, today after I got home from my haircut, my Keen's were here. Did something new to my hair also.


Bev, your hair looks really great. The boots will be wonderful for those hikes you'll take all summer.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is a pic of my progress on the jigsaw puzzle I bought a week or two ago. I would really like to be finished by Easter when the family will be here and I will need my dining room table. Meanwhile my two GKs will be coming down this morning so will have to be vigilant so little fingers do not get into my hard work. I had bought one of those that you can toll them up, but don't think that will work as this is a laser cut puzzle not an interlocking one so some puzzles just abut others freely until you get all sides secured. I am enjoying this. My DH tries to add a piece or two based solely on the colour and I sometimes have to tell him that is a lace piece not a fingering piece.
> This will keep me out of trouble for a while.Sue


That is really a great puzzle and you're doing quite well so far. It won't be long before it's finished. Then, on to the next!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Pikes Market is amazing and they have a little yarn shop...she already knows me from my visits with my daughter. She has amazing yarn, but none of her customers knows how to knit lace....sounds like a good place to go to for sharing, maybe I can even teach a little class for beginner's lace. It is an hour away, but once a month wouldn't be bad.


Yes, Pikes Market is amazing. I don't know how I missed the yarn shop, though! Do enjoy and teaching a beginning lace class would be wonderful for you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Isn't it amazing how the spring sunshine really invigorates you?
> 
> Sue


It is and now we're back to rain.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, Pikes Market is amazing. I don't know how I missed the yarn shop, though! Do enjoy and teaching a beginning lace class would be wonderful for you.


The yarn shop has only been in its current location a couple of years. Before that it was tucked upstairs in a building a few blocks north of the market.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Got through the March clue of 2016 BON - yea! Believe it or not, there are beads but I think the color blends in too well. The yarn is a little nubby and might bury the beads.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Got through the March clue of 2016 BON - yea! Believe it or not, there are beads but I think the color blends in too well. The yarn is a little nubby and might bury the beads.


Looks great, Barbara!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Isn't it amazing how the spring sunshine really invigorates you?
> 
> Sue


I believe it is called natural Vitamin D!!!!!
Our vitamin D levels are the lowest toward the end of winter when we have been indoors and covered up for several months. Think of SAD (Seasonal Affected Disorder) which affects to many of us to one degree or another. I use 10K IU Vit D3 all winter to keep me somewhat sane and it does help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie--thanks for the support; it is mutual. This is a great group for support on so many levels.

I will send you info on my LLL privately.

Barbara--you 2016 BON is coming along wonderfully well. The yarn looks a bit like a boucle on my screen. I can understand that type of yarn hiding the beads.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Looks great, Barbara!


Thank you!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Dodie--thanks for the support; it is mutual. This is a great group for support on so many levels.
> 
> I will send you info on my LLL privately.
> 
> Barbara--you 2016 BON is coming along wonderfully well. The yarn looks a bit like a boucle on my screen. I can understand that type of yarn hiding the beads.


I should have used beads with more of a contrast. Oh well, I'm ok with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I should have used beads with more of a contrast. Oh well, I'm ok with it.


I hope you know I wasn't criticizing you. Just commenting on what I could see on the screen. It may be very different IRL.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Great progress on your jig saw puzzle Sue. It is fun to have them out if you have the space. That way you can just do a few minutes of looking here and there. 

Thanks Barbara re: the dogs. 
I am still plugging along with FG too. I am on on chart 8, row 89. 

Thanks Ronie, glad you like my dogs and their names. Looking foward to seeing your doilly progress. Be careful with all that rain you are getting. Hope there are no mud slides. 

Great boots Bev. Amazing you can order them on line and have them fit so well. I always have to try shoes on to get them right! Love, love, love your new haircut! Really does suit you. 

Thanks so much Sue for the kind comment on my dogs. They really are sweet. Glad you were able to get outside with the kids. 

Dodie, I thought the dogs looked like they were smiling too. I do think they were very happy to be out and about. 

Barbara, your March addition to the BON scarf is looking super. I still have to get to mine. It is hard to get the beads to show in a picture, but they always sparkle irl.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I hope you know I wasn't criticizing you. Just commenting on what I could see on the screen. It may be very different IRL.


Not at all, I didn't take it that way. 😊 No worries! My criticism was directed more at myself.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I should have used beads with more of a contrast. Oh well, I'm ok with it.


I am using black yarn and black beads, no contrast there. I still have to do my March BON clue. Yours is looking good. Does the yarn have a slight variegation to it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The boots look great, and the new haircut is fantastic, really suits you, Bev!


Thanks, Julie. I'm pretty tickled. It's been a good day. We even took a short hike to try out the boots.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Pam, Tanya, Melanie, and Sue, for your lovely comments about the boots and haircut. 

Dodie, you were just sharing your life with us. Like the rest of us do here. We know you weren't asking for sympathy, and I hope you don't mind that we gave you some. It's what we do here.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Dodie, I have no idea whether Marc has learned to make a bed yet.  Not my job any more. 

Thanks, Barbara.  A cousin, eh? I wouldn't mind.  Love your BON scarf. It's looking good. I have yet to do mine. I had better get busy. 

Thanks, Dodie. I love my hair and we have already started breaking in the boots with a small hike this afternoon.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. I have other Keen shoes and the 6 1/2 fits best. So we ordered that and hoped for the best. And they are perfect. I really am liking my hair also. It will be so easy to care for.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Urquhart is off the needles! I have a free set to cast on Fracture, lol. I used Knit Picks gloss in lilac with cobalt AB beads. The pattern has a lace border, a cable band, and a mesh center. Like others I opted to break up the mesh. Most did alternating bands of SS and mesh. I did two extra cable bands and (attempted) to add the thistle heads with one band. Obviously I cannot count, lol, but I left the design element. I will try to block this weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart is off the needles! I have a free set to cast on Fracture, lol. I used Knit Picks gloss in lilac with cobalt AB beads. The pattern has a lace border, a cable band, and a mesh center. Like others I opted to break up the mesh. Most did alternating bands of SS and mesh. I did two extra cable bands and (attempted) to add the thistle heads with one band. Obviously I cannot count, lol, but I left the design element. I will try to block this weekend.


It is a lovely colour, Melanie!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Hello everyone!!! Right now the line from one of the songs in "Fiddler on The Roof" is running through my mind -- "Wonder of wonder, Miracle of miracles...." Well, that about sums up the close of this extraordinary day. So, if you don't mind, a story... About 4 weeks ago, I downloaded a newer version of a piece of software -- standard maintenance I thought. A few days latter, my computer started getting very sluggish and not being as productive as normal. Well, struggled on for a few days and then I reached the "had enough" point, so used the roll back capability and rolled back to pre-download. Of course, all kinds of awful things started happening and for the last two weeks I've only been able to read 2-3 pages of this site before the machine was lost in an endless loop. At the same time, I started seeing ads again (everywhere) and I knew I was in trouble, but had no time to focus on it because my Mom had managed to pick up a very nasty variation of the flu and sure enough she was kind enough to pass it on to me. So the last week, I've been down and out. But today, I decided I was well enough (and not contagious) to try and make it to town to see Mom and get started with life again. Had a great trip into town (In the pouring rain) and saw 2 pairs of Sand Hill cranes out in meadow areas and a large group of Canadian geese in a place that they usually nest. So feeling just fine I made it into town to find that a week later, my Mom isn't doing well. This scares me because in a blink of an eye it could turn to pneumonia and I'll loose her. By the time I got home I was exhausted and sat down to knit on the tablecloth which incidentally is making some progress. Promptly fell asleep with my needles in hand. When I awoke, decided to just go to bed and thought I'd check in before. And low and behold, my system is acting okay. No ads, been on it now over an hour, no trashing of the disk drive and have been able to do things that I couldn't do as recently as yesterday. Wow!!! I guess the automatic software updates have finally caught up with the out-of-sink software module components. Everything appears to be fixed. Think I'll go back to humming, Wonder of Wonder, miracle of miracles.......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely colour, Melanie!


Ditto from me, Melanie. It looks good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!!! Right now the line from one of the songs in "Fiddler on The Roof" is running through my mind -- "Wonder of wonder, Miracle of miracles...." Well, that about sums up the close of this extraordinary day. So, if you don't mind, a story... About 4 weeks ago, I downloaded a newer version of a piece of software -- standard maintenance I thought. A few days latter, my computer started getting very sluggish and not being as productive as normal. Well, struggled on for a few days and then I reached the "had enough" point, so used the roll back capability and rolled back to pre-download. Of course, all kinds of awful things started happening and for the last two weeks I've only been able to read 2-3 pages of this site before the machine was lost in an endless loop. At the same time, I started seeing ads again (everywhere) and I knew I was in trouble, but had no time to focus on it because my Mom had managed to pick up a very nasty variation of the flu and sure enough she was kind enough to pass it on to me. So the last week, I've been down and out. But today, I decided I was well enough (and not contagious) to try and make it to town to see Mom and get started with life again. Had a great trip into town (In the pouring rain) and saw 2 pairs of Sand Hill cranes out in meadow areas and a large group of Canadian geese in a place that they usually nest. So feeling just fine I made it into town to find that a week later, my Mom isn't doing well. This scares me because in a blink of an eye it could turn to pneumonia and I'll loose her. By the time I got home I was exhausted and sat down to knit on the tablecloth which incidentally is making some progress. Promptly fell asleep with my needles in hand. When I awoke, decided to just go to bed and thought I'd check in before. And low and behold, my system is acting okay. No ads, been on it now over an hour, no trashing of the disk drive and have been able to do things that I couldn't do as recently as yesterday. Wow!!! I guess the automatic software updates have finally caught up with the out-of-sink software module components. Everything appears to be fixed. Think I'll go back to humming, Wonder of Wonder, miracle of miracles.......


Lets hope the song does work it's miracle! It is a first world ailment but we are so lost without our computers. And hoping you continue on the path to being well!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Pg. 92-93

*Ronie*--> Unless you're using an acrylic thread...the Doll needle won't work for cotton. Yes, I've tried.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if this place is custom made for you, DFL. A good place to make local friends.
> 
> THey came! THey came!! Yes, today after I got home from my haircut, my Keen's were here. Did something new to my hair also.


The boots are great and your hair suits you! Very pretty.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Got through the March clue of 2016 BON - yea! Believe it or not, there are beads but I think the color blends in too well. The yarn is a little nubby and might bury the beads.


Looking great!! I must photograph mine.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I believe it is called natural Vitamin D!!!!!
> Our vitamin D levels are the lowest toward the end of winter when we have been indoors and covered up for several months. Think of SAD (Seasonal Affected Disorder) which affects to many of us to one degree or another. I use 10K IU Vit D3 all winter to keep me somewhat sane and it does help.


I suffer from SAD so I take vitamin D and I have a lamp I use every day. Both are very effective. I was worse in Derbyshire as here there is more light. The weather is better and I think the seas reflects light.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart is off the needles! I have a free set to cast on Fracture, lol. I used Knit Picks gloss in lilac with cobalt AB beads. The pattern has a lace border, a cable band, and a mesh center. Like others I opted to break up the mesh. Most did alternating bands of SS and mesh. I did two extra cable bands and (attempted) to add the thistle heads with one band. Obviously I cannot count, lol, but I left the design element. I will try to block this weekend.


Looking great. I love that colour. I am looking forward to see it in all its glory.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, I do hope your Mum improves. Prayers are on their way. Great story. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## zara55 (Oct 30, 2014)

hi Sue 

I would love to knit this shawl but sadly due to work pressure I can't join the group can you give me a little advice and tips about knitting this shawl 

yours in knitting zara55 Mary


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I suffer from SAD so I take vitamin D and I have a lamp I use every day. Both are very effective. I was worse in Derbyshire as here there is more light. The weather is better and I think the seas reflects light.


Vit D is so essential to our health and well being and so easy to get much of the year naturally. I never used the lamps but have seen them. Having the bright light alone would be uplifting to me. In winter we definitely need extra help as there are very few food sources of Vit D. Milk which has it naturally is defatted, and mechanized and loses most of its healthful properties so is no longer a reasonable source.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

zara55 said:


> hi Sue
> 
> I would love to knit this shawl but sadly due to work pressure I can't join the group can you give me a little advice and tips about knitting this shawl
> 
> yours in knitting zara55 Mary


This group is not formalized so you are welcome to join in whenever you can and knit as per your own schedule. If you have questions about the pattern ask whenever. The best is to pick up your needles and begin.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--what a miracle of your computer. The go-back feature sometimes really is miraculous. Hope your mom heals quickly. I hear the worry.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, can't wait to see it blocked. Did you say you used a lilac color? It's definitely showing a rose color on my monitor. Either color will be gorgeous. 

Oh, my Belle, what a couple of weeks you have had. So glad you got your computer straightened out and glad you are over the nasties. Hope that your Mom gets to feeling better. Sending prayers and hugs.

THanks, Norma.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Vit D is so essential to our health and well being and so easy to get much of the year naturally. I never used the lamps but have seen them. Having the bright light alone would be uplifting to me. In winter we definitely need extra help as there are very few food sources of Vit D. Milk which has it naturally is defatted, and mechanized and loses most of its healthful properties so is no longer a reasonable source.


I wish we could have a source for just Pasteurized! I SOOO dislike the Homogenization!!!! Had to dispose of a FULL gallon of 2% because it went bad on us. I know you dislike the heated up milk...but at least just the first process allows you to still make cheese and milk.

Off of my first stand on this...I hated to have thrown ALL of the prepared milk, honey, and cocoa powder down the sink too...but there wasn't any amount of incentive to down that stuff!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart is off the needles! I have a free set to cast on Fracture, lol. I used Knit Picks gloss in lilac with cobalt AB beads. The pattern has a lace border, a cable band, and a mesh center. Like others I opted to break up the mesh. Most did alternating bands of SS and mesh. I did two extra cable bands and (attempted) to add the thistle heads with one band. Obviously I cannot count, lol, but I left the design element. I will try to block this weekend.


Hurray Melanie! Another fo for you. It looks great hot off the needles. Looking foward to the blocked edition so I can see those cable inserts and thistle heads better.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, what a relief to have your computer recover. Glad you have recovered too and hope your mom feels better soon too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I wish we could have a source for just Pasteurized! I SOOO dislike the Homogenization!!!! Had to dispose of a FULL gallon of 2% because it went bad on us. I know you dislike the heated up milk...but at least just the first process allows you to still make cheese and milk.
> 
> Off of my first stand on this...I hated to have thrown ALL of the prepared milk, honey, and cocoa powder down the sink too...but there wasn't any amount of incentive to down that stuff!!!! :thumbdown:


Why not get full fat milk? It really is healthier. We, the public, have been conditioned into a fat phobic state. One consequence is increased diabetes and obesity. And I can also tell you that raw milk and raw milk cheeses as well as organic whole grain breads seem to last 3-4x as long as the so-called safe processed foods. I, too, would hate to have to throw away so much food.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Hurray Melanie! Another fo for you. It looks great hot off the needles. Looking foward to the blocked edition so I can see those cable inserts and thistle heads better.


Me, too :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Pikes Market is amazing and they have a little yarn shop...she already knows me from my visits with my daughter. She has amazing yarn, but none of her customers knows how to knit lace....sounds like a good place to go to for sharing, maybe I can even teach a little class for beginner's lace. It is an hour away, but once a month wouldn't be bad.


YAY!! it sounds like a charming LYS... I know you will fit right in 

Bev! Cute boots and really cute haircut! your looking younger and younger


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This is looking really nice Babalou! I think a good blocking will help the beads pop... if now they are you little secret until someone notices them... which is always fun... they can't help but touch your scarf then!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart is off the needles! I have a free set to cast on Fracture, lol. I used Knit Picks gloss in lilac with cobalt AB beads. The pattern has a lace border, a cable band, and a mesh center. Like others I opted to break up the mesh. Most did alternating bands of SS and mesh. I did two extra cable bands and (attempted) to add the thistle heads with one band. Obviously I cannot count, lol, but I left the design element. I will try to block this weekend.


YAY!!! and it is beautiful!!! I look forward to seeing it blocked


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Pg. 92-93
> 
> *Ronie*--> Unless you're using an acrylic thread...the Doll needle won't work for cotton. Yes, I've tried.


I have time and I have some cotton perle that feels like silk that will work  thanks for the heads up though.. I'll check my local drug store or when we go shopping again.. I doubt I'll find one unless someone else ordered one and they ordered extras..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle that really is a terrible week for you... and our weather isn't cooperating either!! I do hope your Mom gets the help she needs with this virus... we have it bad over here... my hubby got sick in February.. passed it on to me... we got over it and a few days later he was sick again... even worse than before.. he is just getting over 2+ weeks with it.. and we are hoping it is over now.. My Sis in Arizona is fighting it too... she thought it was the Junipers until we all pointed out that Junipers are not everywhere and this virus is  
I am glad your computer is feeling better and that you are feeling better too 


We had horrible storms overnight.. I don't know if they are heading to Belle... Or Pam and Dodie but I wear ear plugs and this thunder had me jumping out of bed.. the whole house shook.. it had to be right here in town.. I need to go on facebook and see what the rest of town is saying... I was going to look out the window to see where it was striking but nodded back off to sleep just in time for a big flash and another clash of thunder... But this morning I see patches of blue sky out there.. we need to get some chores done around here and I hope that means a nice hike! I'll be wearing my old worn out hiking boots just in case... I love Bev's new boots..  but I don't wear that small of a boot.. so yours are safe from me Bev  LOL I am in a 7 to 8 depending on the shoe (maker) 

I got my oven cleaned yesterday! and I plan on cleaning the fridge today! I don't know how it gets so messy so fast!

I am sure the rain will be back later today so I need to get scooting


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Belle that really is a terrible week for you... and our weather isn't cooperating either!! I do hope your Mom gets the help she needs with this virus... we have it bad over here... my hubby got sick in February.. passed it on to me... we got over it and a few days later he was sick again... even worse than before.. he is just getting over 2+ weeks with it.. and we are hoping it is over now.. My Sis in Arizona is fighting it too... she thought it was the Junipers until we all pointed out that Junipers are not everywhere and this virus is
> I am glad your computer is feeling better and that you are feeling better too
> 
> We had horrible storms overnight.. I don't know if they are heading to Belle... Or Pam and Dodie but I wear ear plugs and this thunder had me jumping out of bed.. the whole house shook.. it had to be right here in town.. I need to go on facebook and see what the rest of town is saying... I was going to look out the window to see where it was striking but nodded back off to sleep just in time for a big flash and another clash of thunder... But this morning I see patches of blue sky out there.. we need to get some chores done around here and I hope that means a nice hike! I'll be wearing my old worn out hiking boots just in case... I love Bev's new boots..  but I don't wear that small of a boot.. so yours are safe from me Bev  LOL I am in a 7 to 8 depending on the shoe (maker)
> ...


Thanks everyone for your good wishes. Ronie -- those storms hit us last night and right now the wind is, once again, very high. We do have the virus running around, but the real scary problem in this locale is that there is also a strain of influenza making the rounds. In fact our local hospital is full-up to the rafters and has been now for over a week. All the medical personnel are struggling including the group that works with my Mom's area. It is pretty bad -- a great time to stay home and knit, which I did for a whole week. Fortunately, I'm gaining on the whole thing, but I am worried about my Mom. I hadn't seen her for that week and when I visited yesterday she was no better than the last time I saw her. And because the other patients in the care facility are also struggling with the virus or the flu (even though they had have had their flu shots) and the staff is running thin, I'm concerned about the whole situation.

I'm a little more than half way through the edge on the tablecloth and about 3.5 balls of thread into it. I think I've decided to wet block it while still on the needles after I finish the next motif. My concern is that it may block out longer than I'm expecting which would not be good for someone sitting down at the table. Since the needles being used are stainless steel and the cords are plastic coated steel I can't think of reason not to dump it in a sink of water and see what happens. Even at that, it will probably be at least another week before I get there. There are approx. 1250 stitches per round at this point; so it seems like it takes forever to make it around once. I've long since had to go to multiple circs. Am using 3, 2-47" and 1 - 40". Have noticed that I'm beginning to drop stitches again because of crowding on the needles, so may very well, add a 4th needle soon -- it would certainly make it easier to handle.

I've lost track of all the beautiful pieces that have been shown in the last couple of weeks. Each of them were very special. I'm proud to be in your ladies company -- if we were closer some of your skills maybe some of your extraordinary skills would rub off.

Last thought -- I had the good fortune to live on Bainbridge Island in Puget Sound while working in downtown Seattle for about 5 years. While I was there in the late 1980s and through the mid-1990s, I really enjoyed the creative fiber communities. There was so much going on and so much talent that DFL - you can't avoid feeling it in the air. Hope you enjoy settling in Gig Harbor (a lovely place on the water).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> This one is in WIP status...but I couldn't resist prior to the ruffle section:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hello Jessica Jean. Have you been lurking here? Welcome


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm popping in for a quick visit after a quick scroll through your chat since Monday . So many lovely photos of wips and FOs - Sue's Winter and Sw come to mind but all are beautiful. Picked up on Bev's new boots and very smart haircut, but sorry folks I can't take it all in. 
My shivers on Monday developed into flu- like symptoms, a throat infection and swollen glands. Have been feeling dreadful and have spent most of the week in bed or tucked up on the sofa - mostly sleeping. Finally my head feels as if it belongs to me, even if I feel as weak as a kitten. I have managed some knitting today. Some way to go yet but I will get there. Sorry to see that you too have been ill, Belle and hope your mother is improving. Hope your DH is also feeling better, Sue.
Thanks to so many of you who expressed concern about my absence.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm popping in for a quick visit after a quick scroll through your chat since Monday . So many lovely photos of wips and FOs - Sue's Winter and Sw come to mind but all are beautiful. Picked up on Bev's new boots and very smart haircut, but sorry folks I can't take it all in.
> My shivers on Monday developed into flu- like symptoms, a throat infection and swollen glands. Have been feeling dreadful and have spent most of the week in bed or tucked up on the sofa - mostly sleeping. Finally my head feels as if it belongs to me, even if I feel as weak as a kitten. I have managed some knitting today. Some way to go yet but I will get there. Sorry to see that you too have been ill, Belle and hope your mother is improving. Hope your DH is also feeling better, Sue.
> Thanks to so many of you who expressed concern about my absence.


sorry you were that ill and happy that you are on recovery road.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Not at all, I didn't take it that way. 😊 No worries! My criticism was directed more at myself.


My knitting buddy was over this morning and she said "oh, it has beads", so they can be seen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I am using black yarn and black beads, no contrast there. I still have to do my March BON clue. Yours is looking good. Does the yarn have a slight variegation to it?


It does, good eye. I think it may have been better with a more solid color but I think it will still be pretty.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Barbara.  A cousin, eh? I wouldn't mind.  Love your BON scarf. It's looking good. I have yet to do mine. I had better get busy.


Thanks Bev.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a lovely colour, Melanie!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!!! Right now the line from one of the songs in "Fiddler on The Roof" is running through my mind -- "Wonder of wonder, Miracle of miracles...." Well, that about sums up the close of this extraordinary day. So, if you don't mind, a story... About 4 weeks ago, I downloaded a newer version of a piece of software -- standard maintenance I thought. A few days latter, my computer started getting very sluggish and not being as productive as normal. Well, struggled on for a few days and then I reached the "had enough" point, so used the roll back capability and rolled back to pre-download. Of course, all kinds of awful things started happening and for the last two weeks I've only been able to read 2-3 pages of this site before the machine was lost in an endless loop. At the same time, I started seeing ads again (everywhere) and I knew I was in trouble, but had no time to focus on it because my Mom had managed to pick up a very nasty variation of the flu and sure enough she was kind enough to pass it on to me. So the last week, I've been down and out. But today, I decided I was well enough (and not contagious) to try and make it to town to see Mom and get started with life again. Had a great trip into town (In the pouring rain) and saw 2 pairs of Sand Hill cranes out in meadow areas and a large group of Canadian geese in a place that they usually nest. So feeling just fine I made it into town to find that a week later, my Mom isn't doing well. This scares me because in a blink of an eye it could turn to pneumonia and I'll loose her. By the time I got home I was exhausted and sat down to knit on the tablecloth which incidentally is making some progress. Promptly fell asleep with my needles in hand. When I awoke, decided to just go to bed and thought I'd check in before. And low and behold, my system is acting okay. No ads, been on it now over an hour, no trashing of the disk drive and have been able to do things that I couldn't do as recently as yesterday. Wow!!! I guess the automatic software updates have finally caught up with the out-of-sink software module components. Everything appears to be fixed. Think I'll go back to humming, Wonder of Wonder, miracle of miracles.......


Nice, sometimes it is good to just walk away. We had the hardest time getting our phones and iPads to reconnect to the wifi when we got home from Hawaii. Left it alone for a day or so, and voila! Connected-yea!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Looking great!! I must photograph mine.


Thank you, yes please photograph your's; would love to see pictures.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Why not get full fat milk? It really is healthier. We, the public, have been conditioned into a fat phobic state. One consequence is increased diabetes and obesity. And I can also tell you that raw milk and raw milk cheeses as well as organic whole grain breads seem to last 3-4x as long as the so-called safe processed foods. I, too, would hate to have to throw away so much food.


We get full fat milk for my husband; he thinks the smoothies that I try to get him to drink at least twice a week are better with full fat milk. Not sure if I mentioned this, but I am reading a recently released book by Dr. Mark Hyman "Eat Fat Get Thin" and he really describes all the ways to look at bad fat and how to eat good fat. Have incorporated some of his suggestions, like having avocado every day, etc. and my energy level and sugar tooth (in my case I should say teeth) is under control. If I want something sweet I eat a dried fig or date.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Ronie said:


> This is looking really nice Babalou! I think a good blocking will help the beads pop... if now they are you little secret until someone notices them... which is always fun... they can't help but touch your scarf then!!


That is a good point, Ronie. I am committed to finishing it regardless.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Belle that really is a terrible week for you... and our weather isn't cooperating either!! I do hope your Mom gets the help she needs with this virus... we have it bad over here... my hubby got sick in February.. passed it on to me... we got over it and a few days later he was sick again... even worse than before.. he is just getting over 2+ weeks with it.. and we are hoping it is over now.. My Sis in Arizona is fighting it too... she thought it was the Junipers until we all pointed out that Junipers are not everywhere and this virus is
> I am glad your computer is feeling better and that you are feeling better too
> 
> We had horrible storms overnight.. I don't know if they are heading to Belle... Or Pam and Dodie but I wear ear plugs and this thunder had me jumping out of bed.. the whole house shook.. it had to be right here in town.. I need to go on facebook and see what the rest of town is saying... I was going to look out the window to see where it was striking but nodded back off to sleep just in time for a big flash and another clash of thunder... But this morning I see patches of blue sky out there.. we need to get some chores done around here and I hope that means a nice hike! I'll be wearing my old worn out hiking boots just in case... I love Bev's new boots..  but I don't wear that small of a boot.. so yours are safe from me Bev  LOL I am in a 7 to 8 depending on the shoe (maker)
> ...


We've had wind and rain here this morning, but no thunder and lightning. I understand we're in for quite a storm tomorrow afternoon. I'm so ready for some nice, sunny, calm spring weather!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm popping in for a quick visit after a quick scroll through your chat since Monday . So many lovely photos of wips and FOs - Sue's Winter and Sw come to mind but all are beautiful. Picked up on Bev's new boots and very smart haircut, but sorry folks I can't take it all in.
> My shivers on Monday developed into flu- like symptoms, a throat infection and swollen glands. Have been feeling dreadful and have spent most of the week in bed or tucked up on the sofa - mostly sleeping. Finally my head feels as if it belongs to me, even if I feel as weak as a kitten. I have managed some knitting today. Some way to go yet but I will get there. Sorry to see that you too have been ill, Belle and hope your mother is improving. Hope your DH is also feeling better, Sue.
> Thanks to so many of you who expressed concern about my absence.


Sorry you've been so ill, Linda, and you as well, Belle. I hope you are both on the mend now and feeling much better soon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm popping in for a quick visit after a quick scroll through your chat since Monday . So many lovely photos of wips and FOs - Sue's Winter and Sw come to mind but all are beautiful. Picked up on Bev's new boots and very smart haircut, but sorry folks I can't take it all in.
> My shivers on Monday developed into flu- like symptoms, a throat infection and swollen glands. Have been feeling dreadful and have spent most of the week in bed or tucked up on the sofa - mostly sleeping. Finally my head feels as if it belongs to me, even if I feel as weak as a kitten. I have managed some knitting today. Some way to go yet but I will get there. Sorry to see that you too have been ill, Belle and hope your mother is improving. Hope your DH is also feeling better, Sue.
> Thanks to so many of you who expressed concern about my absence.


So sorry you got sick. I hate the way it zaps me and know I am sick if I don't even want to knit.

And yes Belle, hope your mother is improving.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Linda, so sorry you have been so sick. I hope that you are on the mend now. It seems like it is all over. THanks for comments on boots and hair. 

Welcome, Jessica Jean. Glad to have you. 

Thanks, Ronie. My boots are on now. We are going to head out for another walk in just a bit. Must break these in. My, they feel so solid when I walk. Very good feeling.

I have decided that my new yarn (Goodwill find) will make the summer sweater that Jane posted awhile back. I have to get it on the needles today, because we are driving back and forth Sun, Mon, Tues, & Weds to a church conference an hour and a half away. Gotta keep those needles moving. I do not have a car project on the needles now. But I will tonight.  Then I will need to find a matching sundress to go under it.  Fun, fun!!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-lime


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

AnnMKatz said:


> Finished Chart 2 of the Spring Wood Shawl. Had trouble in the middle of the rows, so after ripping out several times, decided to "shame" myself by putting in a lifeline every other row--and it worked!


Your SW is gorgeous in red! There is no shame in lifelines. Rescuing us is what they are for. :thumbup:

Welcome to the LP, Ann!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> We get full fat milk for my husband; he thinks the smoothies that I try to get him to drink at least twice a week are better. Not sure if I mentioned this, but I am reading a recently released book by Dr. Mark Hyman "Eat Fat Get Thin" and he really describes all the ways to look at bad fat and how to eat good fat. Have incorporated some of his suggestions, like having avocado every day, etc. and my energy level and sugar tooth (in my case I should say teeth) is under control. If I want something sweet I eat a dried fig or date.


I am very familiar with Mark Hyman's work and his recommendations about eating healthy fats. Glad to know you are finding the book helpful. I also follow Joseph Mercola who has also been promoting eating healthy fats. And I too find my cravings go down when I eat or cook with more fat. I only cook with organic, cold pressed virgin coconut oil and use a similar quality olive oil for salads. Avocados have become a staple in my diet, too.

On another note, I read recently that Spinach stems have a molecular component that tends to cut cravings. Fortunately, I do like raw spinach.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, your puzzle looks like a fun challenge. 

Great boots and nice hair, Bev!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Everything appears to be fixed. Think I'll go back to humming, Wonder of Wonder, miracle of miracles.......


Hooray!!!! We like miracles.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393543-1.html

Here link


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sorry you've been so ill, Linda, and you as well, Belle. I hope you are both on the mend now and feeling much better soon.


From me too, both Linda and Belle.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am very familiar with Mark Hyman's work and his recommendations about eating healthy fats. Glad to know you are finding the book helpful. I also follow Joseph Mercola who has also been promoting eating healthy fats. And I too find my cravings go down when I eat or cook with more fat. I only cook with organic, cold pressed virgin coconut oil and use a similar quality olive oil for salads. Avocados have become a staple in my diet, too.
> 
> On another note, I read recently that Spinach stems have a molecular component that tends to cut cravings. Fortunately, I do like raw spinach.


I follow Dr. Mercola, too. When I was diagnosed with microscopic colitis a few years ago, I started a quest to eat healthy. The GI wanted to put me on medication FOR LIFE and I wanted to help my body by eating healthy. The first thing I did was eliminate gluten. I use mostly EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) and avocado oil. My husband doesn't like the taste of food cooked in coconut oil - why couldn't I have looked into the future and seen THAT 😳. Kidding aside, I use coconut oil for myself. One of our big treats when we went to Italy was to ship a case of wine and olive oil from a farm where we did tasting. I had never tasted olive oil like that and haven't since.

Interesting about spinach stems. I can only eat them cooked. They make me gag.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Amigurumi said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393543-1.html
> 
> Here link


Hi everyone,

This is the start to Amigurumi's LP for the next two weeks. There is a youtube video for a crochet start and link to a cute crocheted bunny pattern. 

Carry on! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

DFL, that yarn shop in Pike's Market sounds like a special place. That would be so great if you could start a lace knitters group there. 

Take care in all of that crazy weather, those who are experiencing it.

It is sheep shearing time! I have 7 fresh fleeces to skirt. It is so different working with it just off the sheep verses sitting on cold cement for several months!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I follow Dr. Mercola, too. When I was diagnosed with microscopic colitis a few years ago, I started a quest to eat healthy. The GI wanted to put me on medication FOR LIFE and I wanted to help my body by eating healthy. The first thing I did was eliminate gluten. I use mostly EVOO (extra virgin olive oil) and avocado oil. My husband doesn't like the taste of food cooked in coconut oil - why couldn't I have looked into the future and seen THAT 😳. Kidding aside, I use coconut oil for myself. One of our big treats when we went to Italy was to ship a case of wine and olive oil from a farm where we did tasting. I had never tasted olive oil like that and haven't since.
> 
> Interesting about spinach stems. I can only eat them cooked. They make me gag.


Let me give you big applause for finding your own healthful solutions. It seems to be so hard for people to claim their own reality and reject toxic drugs. The Drug industry history, which I have studied, is a pretty nefarious one. It was completely structured to deny people information and access to holistic/healthy forms of healing. Instead it created a paradigm to put people on drugs for life. This is not paranoia or theory, another accusative tactic to belittle knowledge that cannot be patented. I find Mercola to be very good and their online service is excellent. They have also been so generous in funding GMO labeling efforts and putting out updated information on State's efforts. Today I just downloaded a recipe book of his, free, with information on his Nutrition Typing, another generous offering to the public. He seems to be someone who has real, deep seated commitments to health and healing and nutrition. Hyman has some of these same qualities.

How fortunate to have gotten that fresh olive oil. I have read about the difference but have not tasted it myself. There actually is a group that takes orders once/year for fresh pressed EVOO and ships over here. This oil purportedly loses its freshness very quickly and does not store well, but I still buy it in quart size bottles and keep it for several months use. I may be wrong to do this, but...

Can you eat the baby spinach in salads? Not sure about the effect of cooked spinach on cravings. The article I read was a very brief one. As a child the only way I could eat spinach was mashed into potatoes with oodles of butter and salt. I sure am glad to have passed that phase.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> DFL, that yarn shop in Pike's Market sounds like a special place. That would be so great if you could start a lace knitters group there.
> 
> Take care in all of that crazy weather, those who are experiencing it.
> 
> It is sheep shearing time! I have 7 fresh fleeces to skirt. It is so different working with it just off the sheep verses sitting on cold cement for several months!


How wonderful. You haven't talked about spinning for some time now. Can we expect some ongoing talk about your experiences?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> How wonderful. You haven't talked about spinning for some time now. Can we expect some ongoing talk about your experiences?


Thank you, Sue, for a great two weeks. I've made a good start on my SW and will continue to work on it with my other WIPs and it will get finished at some point.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks Julie, Pam, Norma, Bev, Caryn, and Ronie. Bev, yes it is a sort of mauve-y lilac. Funny but in work it is an orchid purple - different lighting.

Quite a couple of weeks Belle. Glad you are back to normal. Sending healing prayers your way for your mom.

Karen, I miss non-homogenized milk too. We used to get fresh milk from a guy who had dairy cows in my home town. He gave it away free as he, like most in my hometown, kept livestock for personal reasons (no commercial farms). It was so good, you had to shake the cream back into it every morning. Yum. I still cannot drink 2%, low-fat, or skim milk; tastes (or rather does not have any taste) like water to me. That extra 1% for whole milk makes such a difference.

Welcome Zara55 

Ronie, Bev's new boots are safe from me too, I wear a 9.

Glad you are on the mend Linda. It is really a good thing we all meet online, we can sneeze and sniffle with no fear of passing anything along.

Glad all in the PNW are safe after the storms. We are windy but thankfully not stormy. 

Enjoy the skirting Toni. Can't wait to see your new yarn once you get the spinning part done.

Have a great hike Bev.

Knitting update: Urquhart is blocking. I made an error with the mesh sections: I just did the entire rows without any spine (must have missed that in the instructions) so there were not enough decreases. Now my triangle shawl is more like a trapezoid, lol. Oh well, I will just fold over the extra bit a the neck and have more warmth there  I have one of two vertical repeats done for the 2016 BON. The March pattern is working well with my black crochet thread. I still like the fingering versions better but will continue on with what I have and hope for 'dramatic' at the finish. I am itching to cast on Fracture but must clean something around the house first (not the oven or fridge, I am not that ambitious today, lol). 

By the way, if any of you also sew, JoAnn's is having a buy-one-get-one free sale on thread and buttons. I picked up some expensive buttons for my next ghawazee coat (for belly dance) and I got some silk thread. I use the silk thread for tailor's tacks and unlike the silky polyester (like Sulky brand) it doesn't coil up, but it is expensive (compared to polyester) so when I can get it on sale...

Hope all enjoy the rest of the day,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Julie, Pam, Norma, Bev, Caryn, and Ronie. Bev, yes it is a sort of mauve-y lilac. Funny but in work it is an orchid purple - different lighting.
> 
> Quite a couple of weeks Belle. Glad you are back to normal. Sending healing prayers your way for your mom.
> 
> ...


I so prefer working with real silk, or cotton threads when I can get them- which is very seldom- last time I got pure cotton for quilting I had to go right across town- about 45k. And that was in the days when I still had a licence.
Not sure if I mentioned here- there is now doubt as to whether the Watercare people gave me the right number for my water meter- my one (evidently) did not appear to have been read for months, but was the one that moved when my outside tap was turned on, and looks old enough to belong to the house, which has to be the original down the driveway. Tomorrow morning I will be back on the phone trying to sort that lot out!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue, thanks for hosting a great couple of weeks. As always, I enjoyed the visits.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> sorry you were that ill and happy that you are on recovery road.


 :thumbup: Thank you, Tanya and also Pam, Babalou, Bev, Julie and Melanie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> How wonderful. You haven't talked about spinning for some time now. Can we expect some ongoing talk about your experiences?


LOL! Perhaps in between designs and WIPs.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for a great two weeks, Sue! The Spring Wood shawls are coming along beautifully!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Melanie, your U is looking great, even before you blocked it. The extra wrap around your shoulders will be nice on cool evenings. Do you get those there?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Melanie, your U is looking great, even before you blocked it. The extra wrap around your shoulders will be nice on cool evenings. Do you get those there?


Well, anything under 70 degrees is cool for us, lol.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda.how horrid for you.Get well soon.
Sue..I have apuzzle on the go too .mine is mainly to keep GS busy when he stays.
Julie..hope they find the water bill was wrong and that they charged too much.
Melanie your yong eyes will cope with back .Look forward to seeing your blocked shawl
Bev...you certainly look glamorous with the new hair .Good plan for the yarn.
Babalou ...great Bon .I have started using beads which show better ,p.
Norma look forward to seeing your BON
Zara .which shawl ? Just pop in when you can .There are some very experienced people who seem always so helpful.
AnnM ,.super work.Hello another Ann !
Jessica Jean ....stay around. Good to see you .
I have finished the Arctic Blast shawl and shall block tomorrow .Now to carry on with FG but this week I 
have had so many callers I have had to leave my knitting .
Belle good wishes to both you and your mum to feel well soon .
DFL sounds as if you couldn't have a better place to live .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Advice needed: am still thinking about the night cap for a man and looking at Knit Pick Shine which some of you use. My question it whether there is enough stretchiness in the yarn for a cap that needs to stay on the head during sleep. I am worried for the yarn holding its shape and not stretching out and falling off. Opinions/experience needed.

An alternative yarn might be the Knit Pick Comfy Sport???


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well, anything under 70 degrees is cool for us, lol.


That's cool for me, too, but it feels delicious.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica Jean it is so nice to see you in the lace party... since I don't go into the main forum I have missed seeing and talking with you  We have formed this little group for those of us who love or a want to learn lace.. most of us learned or improved our skills together.. and love new faces and experiences  

Linda I am so sorry this has taken such a toll on you !! we were wondering what was going on with you.. of course hoping that it was a last minute vacation .. I hope you get your strength back and feel better soon.. 

Belle this nasty virus seems to be everywhere... I hope your Mom is greatly improved when you see her again


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> Sue, your puzzle looks like a fun challenge.
> 
> Great boots and nice hair, Bev!!!


Thanks, Toni.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is a good point, Ronie. I am committed to finishing it regardless.


I am having a lot of fun with this scarf too... I wanted it to be more in the colors you chose but it wasn't working with the yarn I had.. so its close and the beads are close... you can't see my beads very well right now either...

Have fun with your hike Bev.. I took the dogs for a walk today but I didn't even go a mile..  I had hoped that I could of gone further.. My hubby did the dump run and I take the dogs for a walk while he does that. Today I told him to pick me up on his way out (of the dump) and I almost made it a mile before he caught up to us.. It sure felt good to get out though.. and I got in the truck just as the rain was starting


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> We've had wind and rain here this morning, but no thunder and lightning. I understand we're in for quite a storm tomorrow afternoon. I'm so ready for some nice, sunny, calm spring weather!


Me too!!! I just told hubby that this afternoon... I see the sun is shining out there a bit too little and a bit too late... LOL it will be gone in a few minutes I'm sure..

Thanks Toni that really helps    :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my goodness, Julie. Wow! Such a major sorting and uphevel this has been for you. And now it is not done yet. This new wrinkle-is it better for you or worse?? Hugs as you deal with the establishment about this.

Thanks, Ann. 

Thanks, Sue, for a great two weeks. It was fun watching the SW's grow.

We had a great walk and got some pictures of some hawk like birds. We cannot identify them at all. Still trying-computer and bird books. Oh, well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Thanks Julie, Pam, Norma, Bev, Caryn, and Ronie. Bev, yes it is a sort of mauve-y lilac. Funny but in work it is an orchid purple - different lighting.
> 
> Quite a couple of weeks Belle. Glad you are back to normal. Sending healing prayers your way for your mom.
> 
> ...


Melanie I think your Black on Black BON is stunning... I also love how the fingering is looking but I'm sticking with my choice of yarn too.. it is two colors of lace weight.. I think it will make a beautiful scarf I just would love more stitch definition...

How wonderful it must be to sew with silk... I remember getting into some thread that was amazing to sew with but I never knew what it was.. I bet it was silk.. I'll have to look into this  Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Advice needed: am still thinking about the night cap for a man and looking at Knit Pick Shine which some of you use. My question it whether there is enough stretchiness in the yarn for a cap that needs to stay on the head during sleep. I am worried for the yarn holding its shape and not stretching out and falling off. Opinions/experience needed.
> 
> An alternative yarn might be the Knit Pick Comfy Sport???


comfy it very soft but is a cotton.. it does have acrylic in it so you can steam it to keep it's shape.. but I'm not sure you would be happy with it..  I made 3 scarfs with it.. they are beautiful.. the colors are great.. but they are not really holding their lace shape .. so I am not sure how well they would hold the cap shape.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that top will look great on you ... good luck with finding the birds... I love the bird books.. I have looked through many of them.. Enjoy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> comfy it very soft but is a cotton.. it does have acrylic in it so you can steam it to keep it's shape.. but I'm not sure you would be happy with it..  I made 3 scarfs with it.. they are beautiful.. the colors are great.. but they are not really holding their lace shape .. so I am not sure how well they would hold the cap shape.


thanx for the info. will have to think on it some more.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle, you sure have a a lot of patience to work on such a large project as that table cloth. That's a lot of stitches to work on. Hope the soaking on the needles worked for you. 

Ronie and Pam, hope your storms quiet down and you start to get some nice spring weather. I finally got outside and did some yard clean up today. It was nice and sunny and in the 70s. 

Linda, I hope you just keep feeling better. You sure did get it bad. Resting is the best thing. 

Sue, thanks so much for hosting these 2 weeks and keeping track of all the fixes for the SW pattern. Hope all is well with you as we didn't hear from you today. 

That is a pretty summer top Bev. It will look really nice in your new reclaimed yarn! 

Toni, what fun to have all those new fleeces and now you are an experienced skirter! Hope you are getting lots of beautiful fleeces to spin! 

Gosh, Julie. You sure are getting a run around with this water billing. I sure hope it works in your favor this time. 

Ann, looking forward to seeing your Artic blast shawl.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well, anything under 70 degrees is cool for us, lol.


 We almost reached 70 today. They are talking snow this time next week. Go figure.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> comfy it very soft but is a cotton.. it does have acrylic in it so you can steam it to keep it's shape.. but I'm not sure you would be happy with it..  I made 3 scarfs with it.. they are beautiful.. the colors are great.. but they are not really holding their lace shape .. so I am not sure how well they would hold the cap shape.


Agree, Comfy is a nice cotton yarn but like other cotton yarns it is not stretchy. You would need to knit in a stretchy pattern, like ribbing. It is nice and soft however.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda.how horrid for you.Get well soon.
> Sue..I have apuzzle on the go too .mine is mainly to keep GS busy when he stays.
> Julie..hope they find the water bill was wrong and that they charged too much.
> Melanie your yong eyes will cope with back .Look forward to seeing your blocked shawl
> ...


I am pretty sure the bill is too high, it will be interesting, what I can find out tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hopefully there will be some resolution tomorrow, other than that I think it will be wait and see.



eshlemania said:


> Oh, my goodness, Julie. Wow! Such a major sorting and uphevel this has been for you. And now it is not done yet. This new wrinkle-is it better for you or worse?? Hugs as you deal with the establishment about this.
> 
> Thanks, Ann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Belle, you sure have a a lot of patience to work on such a large project as that table cloth. That's a lot of stitches to work on. Hope the soaking on the needles worked for you.
> 
> Ronie and Pam, hope your storms quiet down and you start to get some nice spring weather. I finally got outside and did some yard clean up today. It was nice and sunny and in the 70s.
> 
> ...


That would be my preferred outcome, but who can tell!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--thanx for the Comfy yarn feedback. Guess I was hoping the 25% acrylic would provide the springback effect and keep a hat in its shape. Sure wish there was some more of that Microspun on the market.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie and Caryn. Got the sweater CO tonight and garter stitch started. I will be ready to knit in the car tomorrow. 

Hope things go well, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ronie and Caryn. Got the sweater CO tonight and garter stitch started. I will be ready to knit in the car tomorrow.
> 
> Hope things go well, Julie.


So do I, and thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully there will be some resolution tomorrow, other than that I think it will be wait and see.


I really hope you can finally get resolution for this, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I really hope you can finally get resolution for this, Julie.


Thank you, Pam, it would be good!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, the storm sounds horrific. Well done with the cleaning :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Linda, I am glad you are feeling a little better. It is good to see you again.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> My knitting buddy was over this morning and she said "oh, it has beads", so they can be seen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> It is sheep shearing time! I have 7 fresh fleeces to skirt. It is so different working with it just off the sheep verses sitting on cold cement for several months!


That sounds great :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I so prefer working with real silk, or cotton threads when I can get them- which is very seldom- last time I got pure cotton for quilting I had to go right across town- about 45k. And that was in the days when I still had a licence.
> Not sure if I mentioned here- there is now doubt as to whether the Watercare people gave me the right number for my water meter- my one (evidently) did not appear to have been read for months, but was the one that moved when my outside tap was turned on, and looks old enough to belong to the house, which has to be the original down the driveway. Tomorrow morning I will be back on the phone trying to sort that lot out!


I hope you can sort it out!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, your visitors are a lovely distraction from your knitting!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jessica Jean it is so nice to see you in the lace party... since I don't go into the main forum I have missed seeing and talking with you  We have formed this little group for those of us who love or a want to learn lace.. most of us learned or improved our skills together.. and love new faces and experiences
> 
> Linda I am so sorry this has taken such a toll on you !! we were wondering what was going on with you.. of course hoping that it was a last minute vacation .. I hope you get your strength back and feel better soon..
> 
> Belle this nasty virus seems to be everywhere... I hope your Mom is greatly improved when you see her again


Thanks, Ronie and Ann. Feeling a little stronger this morning. It is sunny so I may try to venture out of the house for a very short walk.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Linda, I am glad you are feeling a little better. It is good to see you again.


It feels good to be well enough to read and catch up with everyone, Norma - at least in short bursts. Feels good to pick up the knitting needles again too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> It feels good to be well enough to read and catch up with everyone, Norma - at least in short bursts. Feels good to pick up the knitting needles again too.


It sounds like it was pretty awlful. So glad you are getting stronger.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope you can sort it out!


So do I, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


Well hello Trixie! Good to see what you are working on!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


Hi Trixie!!

Love that purple colorway


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--first and most importantly, thank Trixie for joining us with her very shiny self.

Second, both of your new WiPs are wonderful. What is the stitch above the beaded ss section in the Owlcat. It looks a bit like a mini star stitch. The scarf looks extremely Posh.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Dodie R. said:


> Yes, Pikes Market is amazing. I don't know how I missed the yarn shop, though! Do enjoy and teaching a beginning lace class would be wonderful for you.


The yarn shop is actually "outside" Pike's Marketplace on a side road. The name is So Much Yarn and here is a link (don't think they sell on line though).

http://www.somuchyarn.com/default.asp


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And for a Sunday morning concert:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/lXKDu6cdXLI?rel=0


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


Trixie is adorable and posing so nicely. Lovely BON for March. The yarn color is gorgeous. The Owl at is also a very pretty design and your stitching is super! Love the way the beads look.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And for a Sunday morning concert:
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/lXKDu6cdXLI?rel=0


Well the cows certainly enjoyed it :lol: Very cute.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It feels good to be well enough to read and catch up with everyone, Norma - at least in short bursts. Feels good to pick up the knitting needles again too.


Glad you are feeling better. 
:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Melanie. I am afraid my Urquhart was put aside and I am not sure if I will try and finish it, or just rip it out.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Urquhart is off the needles! I have a free set to cast on Fracture, lol. I used Knit Picks gloss in lilac with cobalt AB beads. The pattern has a lace border, a cable band, and a mesh center. Like others I opted to break up the mesh. Most did alternating bands of SS and mesh. I did two extra cable bands and (attempted) to add the thistle heads with one band. Obviously I cannot count, lol, but I left the design element. I will try to block this weekend.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Belle, sorry that nothing you and your Mum were ill. It can be very worrying when they get sick when they are older. I do hope that you are both feeling better soon.

Sorry too about your computer problems. They can be very frustrating, but it sounds like things are getting better.

Aue

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!!! Right now the line from one of the songs in "Fiddler on The Roof" is running through my mind -- "Wonder of wonder, Miracle of miracles...." Well, that about sums up the close of this extraordinary day. So, if you don't mind, a story... About 4 weeks ago, I downloaded a newer version of a piece of software -- standard maintenance I thought. A few days latter, my computer started getting very sluggish and not being as productive as normal. Well, struggled on for a few days and then I reached the "had enough" point, so used the roll back capability and rolled back to pre-download. Of course, all kinds of awful things started happening and for the last two weeks I've only been able to read 2-3 pages of this site before the machine was lost in an endless loop. At the same time, I started seeing ads again (everywhere) and I knew I was in trouble, but had no time to focus on it because my Mom had managed to pick up a very nasty variation of the flu and sure enough she was kind enough to pass it on to me. So the last week, I've been down and out. But today, I decided I was well enough (and not contagious) to try and make it to town to see Mom and get started with life again. Had a great trip into town (In the pouring rain) and saw 2 pairs of Sand Hill cranes out in meadow areas and a large group of Canadian geese in a place that they usually nest. So feeling just fine I made it into town to find that a week later, my Mom isn't doing well. This scares me because in a blink of an eye it could turn to pneumonia and I'll loose her. By the time I got home I was exhausted and sat down to knit on the tablecloth which incidentally is making some progress. Promptly fell asleep with my needles in hand. When I awoke, decided to just go to bed and thought I'd check in before. And low and behold, my system is acting okay. No ads, been on it now over an hour, no trashing of the disk drive and have been able to do things that I couldn't do as recently as yesterday. Wow!!! I guess the automatic software updates have finally caught up with the out-of-sink software module components. Everything appears to be fixed. Think I'll go back to humming, Wonder of Wonder, miracle of miracles.......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind comments!! Trixie just demanded a photo  
The star stitch on the Owlcat design is k3 tog, yo k all into the same stitch without slipping the stitch off until the end. Easy to do but tiring on the fingers. 
I wanted to post and to say thank you for a wonderful fortnight to Sue. I enjoyed everyone's company.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are welcome to pop in anytime. We are a very friendly group.

As for this shawl, I would suggest just jumping in and getting started. I don't usually use stitch markers, but have been with this shawl. They are not marking repeats as such, but rather to accentuate the start of the different charts, as they have multiple charts. I realize too that I may have to move them, but they are helpful if I have put my knitting down in mid row.

I have found several errors in the pattern and PMd the designer, and she has been good about getting back to me fairly quickly and correcting the charts. It is a little annoying running into these problems, but the designer was upfront on her Ravelry page about nobody other than her having knit the pattern, and asking to be notified of errors. There is one person who appears to be a little farther along than me and must have just fudged it when she ran into an error, but in all honestly I would want the designer to be aware of any errors so she can correct them. That said, I really like this design.

Sue


zara55 said:


> hi Sue
> 
> I would love to knit this shawl but sadly due to work pressure I can't join the group can you give me a little advice and tips about knitting this shawl
> 
> yours in knitting zara55 Mary


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, good to hear from you again. I am sorry you have been sick, and I do hope that you will be feeling better soon.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I'm popping in for a quick visit after a quick scroll through your chat since Monday . So many lovely photos of wips and FOs - Sue's Winter and Sw come to mind but all are beautiful. Picked up on Bev's new boots and very smart haircut, but sorry folks I can't take it all in.
> My shivers on Monday developed into flu- like symptoms, a throat infection and swollen glands. Have been feeling dreadful and have spent most of the week in bed or tucked up on the sofa - mostly sleeping. Finally my head feels as if it belongs to me, even if I feel as weak as a kitten. I have managed some knitting today. Some way to go yet but I will get there. Sorry to see that you too have been ill, Belle and hope your mother is improving. Hope your DH is also feeling better, Sue.
> Thanks to so many of you who expressed concern about my absence.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice to see you here.

Sue


Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, your BON is looking good. I still have to pick mine up.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. I am trying to get it done before Easter. It is very addicting, can't walk past without trying to place a piece. Every little piece helps.

Sue


TLL said:


> Sue, your puzzle looks like a fun challenge.
> 
> Great boots and nice hair, Bev!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> The yarn shop is actually "outside" Pike's Marketplace on a side road. The name is So Much Yarn and here is a link (don't think they sell on line though).
> 
> http://www.somuchyarn.com/default.asp


Sounds like a good resource with lots of interest in promoting knitting. Hopefully will be a good source of yarn, comradery and professional outlet for you


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

From me too, so you can get on without having to worry.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> I really hope you can finally get resolution for this, Julie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Toni. I am trying to get it done before Easter. It is very addicting, can't walk past without trying to place a piece. Every little piece helps.
> 
> Sue


Addicting--oh, yes. That is why I have not been doing any. I begin one and can sit up half the nite working on it. And I love complicated ones with lots of pieces. Contrarily, I found some puzzles online and got into doing these 25-50 piece things that became additive till I had to do a reality check on myself and stop it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is great. No fun not feeling well.

Sue


linda09 said:


> It feels good to be well enough to read and catch up with everyone, Norma - at least in short bursts. Feels good to pick up the knitting needles again too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are great pics, Norma. I love your gradient yarn. I got some last summer that I still have to knit up. Trixie, looks so at home there.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments!! Trixie just demanded a photo
> The star stitch on the Owlcat design is k3 tog, yo k all into the same stitch without slipping the stitch off until the end. Easy to do but tiring on the fingers.
> I wanted to post and to say thank you for a wonderful fortnight to Sue. I enjoyed everyone's company.


I really like that stitch and may try using it. And when you work the stitch you move it across the row by 1 stitch to get the diagonal effect? It is a stitch that will make me work with a looser tension, a challenge for me but it looks so beautiful on your shawl.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Lovely to see Jessica Jean .
Tanya ..wonderful video .The lady laughing in the background made me laugh .Cows are so docile looking but can be dangerous .
I really liked both pieces Norma but sorry the black furry one was best ! I just love dogs .
Ronie ..sorry you only managed to be out a short time but better to be dry .
Belle ..hope things are improving .
Linda ...take it easy after such a bad attack .Being out is good if you are having the same sort of day as we are here .
GS called this morning then his dad came for lunch but I managed to get the AB shawl on the boards .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It sounds like it was pretty awlful. So glad you are getting stronger.


Feeling much better today, thank you, Bev.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


They are both stunning, Norma - very different but both beautifully worked. Nice to see Trixie too.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Many thanks to Sue who carried on despite DH being poorly and encountering errors in the pattern .
Half of the shawl to show the pattern better .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> And for a Sunday morning concert:
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/lXKDu6cdXLI?rel=0


Love it. What fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> :thumbup:


Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Melanie. I am afraid my Urquhart was put aside and I am not sure if I will try and finish it, or just rip it out.
> 
> Sue


Mine came off the needles but that was my own fault - wrong yarn choice.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Linda, good to hear from you again. I am sorry you have been sick, and I do hope that you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue. I wanted to do this pattern so much and was going great guns until the lurgy hit. I haven't finished chart 3 yet but will get back to it asap. Thank you for hosting and getting me started.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> .
> Linda ...take it easy after such a bad attack .Being out is good if you are having the same sort of day as we are here .
> GS called this morning then his dad came for lunch but I managed to get the AB shawl on the boards .


I will, Ann. And it is a beautiful day here. I have managed a wander around the garden and cleaned up the bird feeders. Will sit and knit this afternoon.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many thanks to Sue who carried on despite DH being poorly and encountering errors in the pattern .
> Half of the shawl to show the pattern better .


That is so very pretty, Ann. Is this Arctic Blast?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many thanks to Sue who carried on despite DH being poorly and encountering errors in the pattern .
> Half of the shawl to show the pattern better .


Oh that is a beauty Ann. My favorite color and such a unique edging. Well done.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

My kids got Mother's Day so right last weekend - I shared it with Max' birthday incidentally. My son sent me a Deramores voucher and my daughter a skein of yarn. The skein was extra special though because she spun it herself. Some of you may remember us going to Wonderwool Wales last year. While there she took a one hour drop spindle spinning class and has been steadily practising and improving since. She kept this skein secret and worked on it for hours. I'm so proud of her and very touched that she managed this while working full time as well as bringing up 2 very active children. She is pretty pleased with herself too. She has spun other usable yarn but reckons this is her best yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

While I am sorting last weekend's photos here is a little video of the birthday boy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


Great photos, Norma!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> It sounds like it was pretty awlful. So glad you are getting stronger.


Me, too, Linda!



Normaedern said:


> I hope you can sort it out!


The same for me, Julie.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looking good, Melanie. I am afraid my Urquhart was put aside and I am not sure if I will try and finish it, or just rip it out.
> 
> Sue


Mine has been set aside, too, and I'm contemplating not finishing it also. Just not real happy with it. Will let that simmer awhile, I think.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


Your WIPs are so pretty, Norma! The blue really shows off the patterns and the star stitch is gorgeous!!!

Welcome to LP, Trixie!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Many thanks to Sue who carried on despite DH being poorly and encountering errors in the pattern .
> Half of the shawl to show the pattern better .


It looks lovely, Ann!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Addicting--oh, yes. That is why I have not been doing any. I begin one and can sit up half the nite working on it. And I love complicated ones with lots of pieces. Contrarily, I found some puzzles online and got into doing these 25-50 piece things that became additive till I had to do a reality check on myself and stop it.


I've been there and done that with both versions of puzzles also. They are a lot of fun.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Many thanks to Sue who carried on despite DH being poorly and encountering errors in the pattern .
> Half of the shawl to show the pattern better .


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> My kids got Mother's Day so right last weekend - I shared it with Max' birthday incidentally. My son sent me a Deramores voucher and my daughter a skein of yarn. The skein was extra special though because she spun it herself. Some of you may remember us going to Wonderwool Wales last year. While there she took a one hour drop spindle spinning class and has been steadily practising and improving since. She kept this skein secret and worked on it for hours. I'm so proud of her and very touched that she managed this while working full time as well as bringing up 2 very active children. She is pretty pleased with herself too. She has spun other usable yarn but reckons this is her best yet.


What wonderful gifts and this yarn is beautiful. Well done to your daughter.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My kids got Mother's Day so right last weekend - I shared it with Max' birthday incidentally. My son sent me a Deramores voucher and my daughter a skein of yarn. The skein was extra special though because she spun it herself. Some of you may remember us going to Wonderwool Wales last year. While there she took a one hour drop spindle spinning class and has been steadily practising and improving since. She kept this skein secret and worked on it for hours. I'm so proud of her and very touched that she managed this while working full time as well as bringing up 2 very active children. She is pretty pleased with herself too. She has spun other usable yarn but reckons this is her best yet.


Such a special gift, Linda!!!  I can only imagine the number of hours she has spent practicing spinning. :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Let me give you big applause for finding your own healthful solutions. It seems to be so hard for people to claim their own reality and reject toxic drugs. The Drug industry history, which I have studied, is a pretty nefarious one. It was completely structured to deny people information and access to holistic/healthy forms of healing. Instead it created a paradigm to put people on drugs for life. This is not paranoia or theory, another accusative tactic to belittle knowledge that cannot be patented. I find Mercola to be very good and their online service is excellent. They have also been so generous in funding GMO labeling efforts and putting out updated information on State's efforts. Today I just downloaded a recipe book of his, free, with information on his Nutrition Typing, another generous offering to the public. He seems to be someone who has real, deep seated commitments to health and healing and nutrition. Hyman has some of these same qualities.
> 
> How fortunate to have gotten that fresh olive oil. I have read about the difference but have not tasted it myself. There actually is a group that takes orders once/year for fresh pressed EVOO and ships over here. This oil purportedly loses its freshness very quickly and does not store well, but I still buy it in quart size bottles and keep it for several months use. I may be wrong to do this, but...
> 
> Can you eat the baby spinach in salads? Not sure about the effect of cooked spinach on cravings. The article I read was a very brief one. As a child the only way I could eat spinach was mashed into potatoes with oodles of butter and salt. I sure am glad to have passed that phase.


Thanks for that. I can tell from your posts that you are very interested in and knowledgeable about health issues. I downloaded Mercola's cookbook too. Very generous that it is free. I can eat baby spinach. It is my husband's favorite salad and we have it a lot. We were eating out years ago while on vacation. I did the salad bar and got spinach and gagged, thought I was going to need the Heimlich Maneuver...seriously. And then was able to swallow. I think it is more of a fear of gagging on them than not being able to eat them.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ronie, Bev's new boots are safe from me too, I wear a 9 Melanie


Bev's boots may not be safe from me. For some reason, I ended up with small hands and feet for my height. I am 5'7 1/2" and usually wear a size 7 shoe. I do often wear a 6 1/2. I got a pair of Vionic sandals for the Hawaii trip and the sevens were too big and got a size six. They must run large. But I would happily trade for bigger feet to get smaller hips. 😅


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


Very pretty. Funny, when I first looked at Trixie, I thought she was in a baby's crib then realized it is a chair.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Barbara, your BON is looking good. I still have to pick mine up.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Many thanks to Sue who carried on despite DH being poorly and encountering errors in the pattern .
> Half of the shawl to show the pattern better .


Love it! The color is great too.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> My kids got Mother's Day so right last weekend - I shared it with Max' birthday incidentally. My son sent me a Deramores voucher and my daughter a skein of yarn. The skein was extra special though because she spun it herself. Some of you may remember us going to Wonderwool Wales last year. While there she took a one hour drop spindle spinning class and has been steadily practising and improving since. She kept this skein secret and worked on it for hours. I'm so proud of her and very touched that she managed this while working full time as well as bringing up 2 very active children. She is pretty pleased with herself too. She has spun other usable yarn but reckons this is her best yet.


It is really beautiful. Spinning is something I have not tried. With knitting and weaving, I would have to give something up or do less. I can see the advantage of getting just the color that you want that way, though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


Good Morning Trixie!! aren't you a pretty girl  and Norma I love the grey owlcat shawl.. it is coming along beautifully... and your BON has great variations in purple... it looks great!! Thanks for sharing 

DFL that looks like a very active and beautiful LYS I had forgotten that the PNW has 'LYS Tour' or 'Hops' where you go from one to the other visiting them all .. I have not done it.. we don't have that many down here to do it.. but up north they do and it look like this yarn shop is also a part of it  now that would be fun!!!

Tanya thanks for the video!! LOL so cute.. people think of cows and sheep as near wild animals but they depend on us for food so they are actually very people friendly


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ann that turned out very nice!! I love the paw prints too  Tricia did a shawl called 'Cats Paws' that has kitty paws on it too 

Linda that is beautiful yarn!!! she did an amazing job with it... I have a source locally (40 to 50 miles up the coast) that sells the drop spindles.. and the raw wool (for lack of really knowing what it is called ) I told hubby one of these days I want to learn to do that!! I be I could do it outside too... I wish I could knit outside but the sun gets awfully bright, when we have sun.. LOL I have hopes for a deck one of these years and we will work in a shady spot just for our hobby's 

Toni enjoy this weather while you have it!!! we get weeks like that too!! and take full advantage of them.. because then we will get storms like we are getting now.. the lights keep flickering so I am trying to type as fast as possible ... just in case we loose our power...

Sue thank you so much for a fun few weeks... I'll see you all over in the new LP... http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393543-1.html#8821937 Just in case someone missed the link... we are doing stars and a bunny!!  its not lace but it is fun to learn new skills... Sue here we go improving our crochet skills some more


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Those paw prints are cute Ann.

Linda, what a wonderful surprise. And the color is beautiful!

Barbara, I am barely 5'4" but did get long feet and long arms, lol. Working on smaller hips too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> From me too, so you can get on without having to worry.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue- still a bit early in the morning to do anything, but in three hours time I may have an answer or two.

It has been a good two weeks! And another thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> The same for me, Julie.


May start getting some answers before too much longer, Toni!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, love your BON scarf. The stitch for the Owlcat is very nice. Love Trixie's smiling face.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking good, Ann. I love the color. 

Linda, love your yarn. DD does a good job with that spinning thing.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

linda09 said:


> While I am sorting last weekend's photos here is a little video of the birthday boy.


So cute!!! He will conquer that scooter in no time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> What wonderful gifts and this yarn is beautiful. Well done to your daughter.


 :thumbup: It was one of my best surprises ever.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Such a special gift, Linda!!!  I can only imagine the number of hours she has spent practicing spinning. :thumbup:


I know - you may well have a better idea of the number of hours just for this skein. I do know she started before Christmas. When the boys are older she would like to try a wheel, but not just yet.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is really beautiful. Spinning is something I have not tried. With knitting and weaving, I would have to give something up or do less. I can see the advantage of getting just the color that you want that way, though.


She says she finds the spinning really relaxing - more like meditation.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ann that turned out very nice!! I love the paw prints too  Tricia did a shawl called 'Cats Paws' that has kitty paws on it too
> 
> Linda that is beautiful yarn!!! she did an amazing job with it... I have a source locally (40 to 50 miles up the coast) that sells the drop spindles.. and the raw wool (for lack of really knowing what it is called ) I told hubby one of these days I want to learn to do that!! I be I could do it outside too... I wish I could knit outside but the sun gets awfully bright, when we have sun.. LOL I have hopes for a deck one of these years and we will work in a shady spot just for our hobby's
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ronie, I had missed the link. Hope your power doesn't go down.
Some of the drop spindles are really beautiful.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Those paw prints are cute Ann.
> 
> Linda, what a wonderful surprise. And the color is beautiful!
> 
> Barbara, I am barely 5'4" but did get long feet and long arms, lol. Working on smaller hips too


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Looking good, Ann. I love the color.
> 
> Linda, love your yarn. DD does a good job with that spinning thing.


Thank you, Bev. I think she does too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> So cute!!! He will conquer that scooter in no time.


 :thumbup: He so desperately wants to scoot, scoot, glide like the big boys.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, I loved the jazzy cows video!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Those are great pics, Norma. I love your gradient yarn. I got some last summer that I still have to knit up. Trixie, looks so at home there.
> 
> Sue


Thank you. She is always at home because everyone makes a fuss of her.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I really like that stitch and may try using it. And when you work the stitch you move it across the row by 1 stitch to get the diagonal effect? It is a stitch that will make me work with a looser tension, a challenge for me but it looks so beautiful on your shawl.


By two stitches so each new cluster straggles two on the previous row. She puts a stitch between each cluster.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, thank you but I am upstaged by a spaniet :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> They are both stunning, Norma - very different but both beautifully worked. Nice to see Trixie too.


 Thank you. I am glad you are feeling better :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Many thanks to Sue who carried on despite DH being poorly and encountering errors in the pattern .
> Half of the shawl to show the pattern better .


Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What a lovely surprise for Mothering Sunday, Linda. She did beautifully :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> While I am sorting last weekend's photos here is a little video of the birthday boy.


He is very cute. Such concentration :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Great photos, Norma!


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Your WIPs are so pretty, Norma! The blue really shows off the patterns and the star stitch is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Welcome to LP, Trixie!!!


Thank you and I have passed on you welcome to Trixie. She wagged her tail!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty. Funny, when I first looked at Trixie, I thought she was in a baby's crib then realized it is a chair.


Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning Trixie!! aren't you a pretty girl  and Norma I love the grey owlcat shawl.. it is coming along beautifully... and your BON has great variations in purple... it looks great!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks, Ronie. She is pretty and she loves EVERYONE :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, love your BON scarf. The stitch for the Owlcat is very nice. Love Trixie's smiling face.


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you and I have passed on you welcome to Trixie. She wagged her tail!!


Sweet! She thinks you are pretty special.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Linda ..how marvellous that your DD did that yarn .It is a lovely colour too and I am wondering wat you will knit with it .Something special I imagine .
Norma ...sure you are happy to be upstaged by Trixie .She reminds me of the spaniel my daughter had .
Thanks to all who commented on the shawl.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And for a Sunday morning concert:
> 
> http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/lXKDu6cdXLI?rel=0


I've seen that one before. Those critters are so curious about anything. Yesterday, when I was working on skirting my fleeces, I had my own audience.  I will try to get a photo next time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a lovely surprise for Mothering Sunday, Linda. She did beautifully :thumbup:


It made me quite emotional, Norma. I hadn't a clue she was working on it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Linda ..how marvellous that your DD did that yarn .It is a lovely colour too and I am wondering wat you will knit with it .Something special I imagine .
> Norma ...sure you are happy to be upstaged by Trixie .She reminds me of the spaniel my daughter had .
> Thanks to all who commented on the shawl.


I'm going to have fun choosing a pattern, Ann. It is fingering weight, more or less - I need to swatch.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Babalou said:


> Got through the March clue of 2016 BON - yea! Believe it or not, there are beads but I think the color blends in too well. The yarn is a little nubby and might bury the beads.


This looks really great. I do like the color. Everyone here is a really great knitter. I love looking at the pictures of the knitting.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> ]Dodie, you were just sharing your life with us. Like the rest of us do here. We know you weren't asking for sympathy, and I hope you don't mind that we gave you some. It's what we do here.


No, I think I was afraid I was talking too much. I think I must have had some bad karma that needed to be taken care of. Even with the ups and downs as with most people, my life has been wonderful and I really have loved most of it! I

I do appreciate all of your comments. You all are the best. I'm so glad I found you.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Hello everyone!!! Right now the line from one of the songs in "Fiddler on The Roof" is running through my mind -- "Wonder of wonder, Miracle of miracles...." Well, that about sums up the close of this extraordinary day. So, if you don't mind, a story... About 4 weeks ago, I downloaded a newer version of a piece of software -- standard maintenance I thought. A few days latter, my computer started getting very sluggish and not being as productive as normal. Well, struggled on for a few days and then I reached the "had enough" point, so used the roll back capability and rolled back to pre-download. Of course, all kinds of awful things started happening and for the last two weeks I've only been able to read 2-3 pages of this site before the machine was lost in an endless loop. At the same time, I started seeing ads again (everywhere) and I knew I was in trouble, but had no time to focus on it because my Mom had managed to pick up a very nasty variation of the flu and sure enough she was kind enough to pass it on to me. So the last week, I've been down and out. But today, I decided I was well enough (and not contagious) to try and make it to town to see Mom and get started with life again. Had a great trip into town (In the pouring rain) and saw 2 pairs of Sand Hill cranes out in meadow areas and a large group of Canadian geese in a place that they usually nest. So feeling just fine I made it into town to find that a week later, my Mom isn't doing well. This scares me because in a blink of an eye it could turn to pneumonia and I'll loose her. By the time I got home I was exhausted and sat down to knit on the tablecloth which incidentally is making some progress. Promptly fell asleep with my needles in hand. When I awoke, decided to just go to bed and thought I'd check in before. And low and behold, my system is acting okay. No ads, been on it now over an hour, no trashing of the disk drive and have been able to do things that I couldn't do as recently as yesterday. Wow!!! I guess the automatic software updates have finally caught up with the out-of-sink software module components. Everything appears to be fixed. Think I'll go back to humming, Wonder of Wonder, miracle of miracles.......


I'm so sorry you and your mom are/were sick. Hope you don't relapse and that your mom gets better without any of the real nasties like pneumonia.

It's great that the computer has fixed itself. Let's hope it stays fixed! I'd be having fits if mine went down!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

What a perfect Mothers Day gift Linda. Your dd did a wonderful job spinning that yarn. Whatever you decide to make with it will be extra special!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> What a perfect Mothers Day gift Linda. Your dd did a wonderful job spinning that yarn. Whatever you decide to make with it will be extra special!


It will indeed, I am in awe of her working such a consistent thread on a drop spindle.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

zara55 said:


> hi Sue
> 
> I would love to knit this shawl but sadly due to work pressure I can't join the group can you give me a little advice and tips about knitting this shawl yours in knitting zara55 Mary


Zara, what an interesting name. I just love it.

I agree with Tanya, Mary. When you can, join in and just kind of skim the pages. If you have questions about the pattern, just ask. There are several of us doing the pattern and one of us will surely have the answer, Sue probably!

So jump in whenever you can and we'll help. If you really can't do the shawl because of work pressures that's just fine, join in anyway and just get to know us a bit.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Urquhart is off the needles! I have a free set to cast on Fracture, lol. I used Knit Picks gloss in lilac with cobalt AB beads. The pattern has a lace border, a cable band, and a mesh center. Like others I opted to break up the mesh. Most did alternating bands of SS and mesh. I did two extra cable bands and (attempted) to add the thistle heads with one band. Obviously I cannot count, lol, but I left the design element. I will try to block this weekend.


Congratulations, FOs are really wonderful! Now to see it when it's blocked. It looks rose to me also. Either way, I'm sure it's beautiful.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm popping in for a quick visit after a quick scroll through your chat since Monday . My shivers on Monday developed into flu- like symptoms, a throat infection and swollen glands. Finally my head feels as if it belongs to me, even if I feel as weak as a kitten. I have managed some knitting today. Some way to go yet but I will get there. Thanks to so many of you who expressed concern about my absence.


Linda, glad you're recuperating. Hope your Mom gets better soon also. This flu, or whatever it is, is really a nasty piece of business.

Lots of good thoughts and prayers are going out to all of you.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Advice needed: am still thinking about the night cap for a man and looking at Knit Pick Shine which some of you use. My question it whether there is enough stretchiness in the yarn for a cap that needs to stay on the head during sleep. I am worried for the yarn holding its shape and not stretching out and falling off. Opinions/experience needed.
> 
> An alternative yarn might be the Knit Pick Comfy Sport???


I'd go with the Shine. I always prefer to go with a natural yarn rather than something that has a lot of acrylic in it. If you go down a size in the needle you should do fine. That will make it a bit more snug which should stay on the head better than if you use the normal number of stitches for a man's hat.

Although, I have not worked with either yarn so really am only guessing, but it is an educated guess!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I have been neglectful of taking photos so here they are.
> The first is BON in Posh Yarns Diana Lace held double in"The pattern of your silence"
> The second is Owlcat designs in Angus by Woosheeps.
> Trixie wanted her photo in as well!


Norma, they are both beautiful. I really like the colors. The dog looks like she just got caught in the cookie jar with that kind of frown on her face! She certainly is pretty, though.

I think I'm going to start my BON today and work some more on the SW. It's a quite day here, DH is off to the store for groceries, etc. So I can really concentrate! And he won't have to worry hearing the d--m and s--t when I make a mistake. I try to say them quietly, but it doesn't always work!


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

annweb said:


> Many thanks to Sue who carried on despite DH being poorly and encountering errors in the pattern .
> Half of the shawl to show the pattern better .


That is really lovely, Ann. I love the color and the knitting is superb.


----------



## Dodie R. (Aug 12, 2014)

linda09 said:


> My kids got Mother's Day so right last weekend - I shared it with Max' birthday incidentally. My son sent me a Deramores voucher and my daughter a skein of yarn. The skein was extra special though because she spun it herself. Some of you may remember us going to Wonderwool Wales last year. While there she took a one hour drop spindle spinning class and has been steadily practising and improving since. She kept this skein secret and worked on it for hours. I'm so proud of her and very touched that she managed this while working full time as well as bringing up 2 very active children. She is pretty pleased with herself too. She has spun other usable yarn but reckons this is her best yet.


That is just beautiful. I'm sure you'll find something wonderful to knit it into. Your daughter did a lovely job with the spinning.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will indeed, I am in awe of her working such a consistent thread on a drop spindle.


Julie, Caryn and Dodie I will tell her. She is a perfectionist and often sees the flaws instead of the achievement


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> Norma, they are both beautiful. I really like the colors. The dog looks like she just got caught in the cookie jar with that kind of frown on her face! She certainly is pretty, though.
> 
> I think I'm going to start my BON today and work some more on the SW. It's a quite day here, DH is off to the store for groceries, etc. So I can really concentrate! And he won't have to worry hearing the d--m and s--t when I make a mistake. I try to say them quietly, but it doesn't always work!


  I suspect we all have words we try to say quietly at certain times. It is just one way of letting out the frustration. When the kids we little we just made the swearing more acceptable by saying, "Sugar!" or "Shine on!" The words don't matter really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Julie, Caryn and Dodie I will tell her. She is a perfectionist and often sees the flaws instead of the achievement


I have a daughter like that, too!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma --thanks for the stitch clarification. Think I've got it now except for the row ends which need some more fussing. If I keep my tension a bit looser it goes pretty well.

Linda--what a spectacular gift your DD gave you. That yarn and whatever you make with it will always be something so special. And of course it will be something you personally.

I am sorry that I cannot recall everything I read over the past 8 or 9 pages and am too tired to go back and reread.

Did get to see my Gd today and gave her the remodeled sweater. It really fits her well now. Here is a pic. She can be so cute and at the same time so incredibly specific about her wishes. At one point she said she wanted the sweater to be longer, like a dress. So I asked her what she would like and she asked for a sundress, in yellow with pink polka dots, 5 of them. I think she is old enough and particular enough that I will sit down with her and have her chose a pattern or do the design with me. While over there I spied a basket of yarn and some crochet work. Turns out it is her mother's who is trying to learn I think. I needed a tape measure and my GD went to the basket and took out a pouch that was a crochet hook set with needles and a tape measure in it. She was very careful to tell me it was her mothers to crochet but she had no relationship to me doing the same kind of work. Her attachment to her parents is very symbiotic for her. A bit scarey for me to see.

I think the sweater looks so much better on her now. And the car is battery operated and she just loves driving it all over their lawn which is sizable: lots of adventures negotiating the trees and hill.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Dodie R. said:


> I'd go with the Shine. I always prefer to go with a natural yarn rather than something that has a lot of acrylic in it. If you go down a size in the needle you should do fine. That will make it a bit more snug which should stay on the head better than if you use the normal number of stitches for a man's hat.
> 
> Although, I have not worked with either yarn so really am only guessing, but it is an educated guess!


Thanx for you input on the choice of yarn. I, too, prefer natural fibers.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Norma --thanks for the stitch clarification. Think I've got it now except for the row ends which need some more fussing. If I keep my tension a bit looser it goes pretty well.
> 
> Linda--what a spectacular gift your DD gave you. That yarn and whatever you make with it will always be something so special. And of course it will be something you personally.
> 
> ...


Sweet! She looks great in her sweater, Tanya! Have fun designing her dress together.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sweet! She looks great in her sweater, Tanya! Have fun designing her dress together.


Ditto from me, Tanya!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni/Pam--thank you. I am excited at the possibility of being able to get active input from the gd. it will also help with her developing her relationship with me. And I can see doing this with her mother who would participate and encourage her. One thing she has been getting taught is to make decisions about her likes and dislikes and she seems more than comfortable in stating them. That is one thing that struck me today.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Dodie. Trixie thinks she is always going to get petted :thumbup: She usually gets one, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is great! She is a lovely girl with such a happy face. I can't wait to see what the two of you design together.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--what a spectacular gift your DD gave you. That yarn and whatever you make with it will always be something so special. And of course it will be something you personally.
> 
> Did get to see my Gd today and gave her the remodeled sweater. It really fits her well now. Here is a pic. She can be so cute and at the same time so incredibly specific about her wishes. At one point she said she wanted the sweater to be longer, like a dress. So I asked her what she would like and she asked for a sundress, in yellow with pink polka dots, 5 of them. I think she is old enough and particular enough that I will sit down with her and have her chose a pattern or do the design with me. While over there I spied a basket of yarn and some crochet work. Turns out it is her mother's who is trying to learn I think. I needed a tape measure and my GD went to the basket and took out a pouch that was a crochet hook set with needles and a tape measure in it. She was very careful to tell me it was her mothers to crochet but she had no relationship to me doing the same kind of work. Her attachment to her parents is very symbiotic for her. A bit scarey for me to see.
> 
> I think the sweater looks so much better on her now. And the car is battery operated and she just loves driving it all over their lawn which is sizable: lots of adventures negotiating the trees and hill.


Thank you, Tanya.
Your gd looks great in her sweater and very happy with it. Have fun designing or choosing a sundress together.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that is great! She is a lovely girl with such a happy face. I can't wait to see what the two of you design together.


Ditto. Have fun.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Dodie ...Talking is an art form ! I am good at it .I have to wonder why you keep saying dram and slit though .
Tanya ...your pretty GD obviously loves the re-modelling .
Think I am on the wrong thread here .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Dodie ...Talking is an art form ! I am good at it .I have to wonder why you keep saying dram and slit though .
> Tanya ...your pretty GD obviously loves the re-modelling .
> Think I am on the wrong thread here .


LOL!!! Talking is an important skill. 

Here is the link to the new party.  http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-393543-1.html


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Toni/Pam--thank you. I am excited at the possibility of being able to get active input from the gd. it will also help with her developing her relationship with me. And I can see doing this with her mother who would participate and encourage her. One thing she has been getting taught is to make decisions about her likes and dislikes and she seems more than comfortable in stating them. That is one thing that struck me today.


She looks so cute in her sweater. My granddaughter is 5 and started being very specific about what she wanted about a year ago. I pick some patterns on Ravelry and have her pick out the ones she likes. Her funniest request last year was that she wanted me to knit her a kitty cat and it had to be a tabby 😻


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> She looks so cute in her sweater. My granddaughter is 5 and started being very specific about what she wanted about a year ago. I pick some patterns on Ravelry and have her pick out the ones she likes. Her funniest request last year was that she wanted me to knit her a kitty cat and it had to be a tabby 😻


And of course you obliged  They are still so literal at that age while being able to articulate their ideas. It is clearly so much part of their charm. In a similar method as you, I plan on putting together some yarn colors and styles for her to look at. Have been looking at ICE yarns to see what I can find. They have the same yarn I used on the sweater in a yellow but there are some other nice looking ones in cottons and bamboo/viscose.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And of course you obliged  They are still so literal at that age while being able to articulate their ideas. It is clearly so much part of their charm. In a similar method as you, I plan on putting together some yarn colors and styles for her to look at. Have been looking at ICE yarns to see what I can find. They have the same yarn I used on the sweater in a yellow but there are some other nice looking ones in cottons and bamboo/viscose.


What kind of nana would I be if I hadn't?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> What kind of nana would I be if I hadn't?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What kind of nana would I be if I hadn't?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How cute!

Sue


Babalou said:


> What kind of nana would I be if I hadn't?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> What kind of nana would I be if I hadn't?


Love him!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What kind of nana would I be if I hadn't?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Babalou said:


> What kind of nana would I be if I hadn't?


Purrrrfect!!!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> What kind of nana would I be if I hadn't?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you Sur, Melanie, Toni, Tanya and Linda!


----------

